# Post your best organizational, space saving and trip making secrets here!!



## thelionqueen

Inspired by another thread, I thought I knew almost all the secrets of making our WDW trip extra organized and extra magical..but alas, I do not.

I just read another thread about people brining over the door shoe holders that you can buy for $1 at the dollar store and using them to store all kinds of goodies in your room.  Loved this idea and figured there were a lot more.  

So think of your most invaluable advice on packing, organizing, planning or whatever else you can think of here so that we can use them too.

My 1st tip and item I used very minute of every day...

Lanyard/cord that hold up to 8 different ID's/credit cards.  I always had my park passes, Credit Cards and other ID's available around my neck and never had to worry about losing them.  Bought @ Target for .88cents!

Share yours here!!


----------



## OurMsBrooks

My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.


----------



## JulieNMM

My biggest tip, which is contrary to everything I read on here, is to pack more clothes!

We just came back from a week at WDW and it was sooooo hot!    We would wake up in the morning and put on an outfit, go to a theme park, then come back to the hotel, put on swimming suits and swim, then change into another outfit for the evening. So we used 2 outfits per day. We did not want to wear the same clothes again (from the morning) because we had totally sweated in them. 

On our trip, we ended up having to rewear gross clothes a few times...  I suppose we could have done laundry but we were soooo busy that we didn't have time!!

What did I pack that I didn't use?  SWEATERS!!!  (except on the plane). It was toooo darn hot!!  Also, bring more than one pair of shoes. DH only brought one pair of shoes to wear with shorts and ended up with blisters. (He brought long pants and dress shoes but couldn't wear them as it was way too hot, even in the evening.)

HTH!
JULIE


----------



## thelionqueen

keep em comin!

Another idea I had heard was to bring the collapsible hampers so that you can keep your dirty clothes in it.  Also the cheapo $1 laundry bags for dirty clothes, then you can just pitch the bags when you're done.


----------



## daisyduck123

We went thru may handi-wipes at the park.  I buy the individually wrapped ones - they hardly take up any room.

I would pull some out of my messenger bag each time we stopped to eat.

I did not bring enough last time.  Giant sells them in a box of 24 - -I thought 1 box would be enough....wrong!

I'm bringing 3 next time for our 9 day trip.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

For the kids outfits in ziplock bags, we found that one per day was too much because we were in WDW and we bought our DD plenty of t-shirts and little outifts that she probably wore only half of what we brought if that. now we know better and figure we will bring only a little bit and then if worse comes to worse we will do laundry which we do every vacay anyway...we can't stand bringing dirty clothes home  but the ziplock thing really works! it was easy for DH to get her dressed in the morning (the king of dressing her in mismatched outfits!!).


----------



## Sweedee

We will also be taking clothespins for the drying lines in the bathroom.


----------



## thelionqueen

Sweedee said:
			
		

> We will also be taking clothespins for the drying lines in the bathroom.


Great idea!!
Anyone else??


----------



## powellrj

we even pack our clothes in ziploc bags.  You can get the large (I think its 2 1/2 gallon) size and squeeze all the air out of the packages.  Its great because everything is all in one bag.  When the clothes are dirty, you just put them back in the back and you don't have to worry about keeping dirty and clean clothes apart!


----------



## welovedis

*Organizational tips*:
I make a spreadsheet at home with each day (vertically) and include park hours and EMH info.  When we make our ADRs I put the conf # on there too.  About a week or so before the trip I print out the spreadsheet, cut the days into separate strips and use my home laminator.  Or you could use contact paper or some over thing to cover them.  My friend just tapes hers to index cards.  It is great to have everything in one small spot that way you can just tuck it into your pocket or fanny pack and not have to look at those sheets & dig thru anything to find your dining #s.

I also make up a small sheet that has telephone #s on it--like the resort, the airline we are using, even the local 24-care clinic.  It is just a little piece of mind for me knowing that I have that info on hand.

*Space Saving tips* 
I agree with those who use Ziplocs, great to keep everything organized.  We use them for all our clothing & toiletries, etc....esp considering that the TSA people can search your bags, do you really want them touching your stuff or have to worry about your sandals getting your clothes dirty.

I also send a box of items to our resort ahead of time, I use my FedEx account (for my eBay store) and send down snacks, even toiletries if we are trying to pack really light.  Costs very little & can save you time & money if you want some snack items & don't want to have to pack them in your luggage.

I bring an extra collapsible bag & pack it inside one of our suitcases.  No matter how often we say we won't be lots of souveniers, we always come home with a bunch & we don't have to cram our suitcases to make them fit.

*Trip Making tips* 
Hmm, not sure how much trip making they are but I would buy a mister fan if you are going down there when it is hot/humid--they really do help.  My DS has to carry it because he's the one who wants to take it.

Remember to stop & smell the roses, literally, check them out in Epcot or just sit down on a bench & soak up the atmosphere!

Try something new, a new kind of food, miniature golf, a swim in the resort quiet pool or just watching the entertainers on the Boardwalk!

Teach your kids to perform a RAOK (random act of kindness) now & then.  DS once gave a coveted balloon to a boy that was really admiring it.  We often give up parade seats (DH & I) for those with young kids behind us.  Buy an ice cream for the person behind you in line.  I honestly believe in paying it forward, good karma & all that.   

Have a magical trip!


----------



## thelionqueen

WOW Karen, great ideas!  I love all of them.  I use Fedex ground too for my ebay items and sent our costumes down last year.  It was a HUGE box (about 36X36X36") and it only cost me $13.00. 

I love the ROAK idea too, what a great way to experience and share the magic.

I create a "Disney Bible" with all of our info. in it.  I include EMH hours, itineraries, dining ressies, where and when to meet characters, you name it!  I am considering putting all this info. on index cards, but my way has worked so well was wondering if I should mess with it  

Great ideas, keep em comin!


----------



## BANNISTER

We used the shoe bag and it works great to save up on previous counter space in the bathroom.  Can't wait to hear more ideas.


----------



## hollyb

I bought a travel bag from QVC years ago. I can fit an entire 2 weeks worth of bathroom stuff in there. The full size bottles of everything. 2 kids 2 adults. All in one bag. It has a handle that we hang on the door knob. We love it. 

I put all our clothes in ziploc bags, after we wear them they go back in the same bag.


----------



## holden

Some might find this wasteful, but we try to pack some things that we can throw out after we've used them.  This creates a little extra space for those souveniers.  Old socks, shorts, bras...anything that we wouldn't pass on to a charity.  Also, I bring travel sized shampoo, hair spray, etc. and throw those out too.  If we have any leftover sunscreen or something similar that we don't want to take home, I give those to someone checking in while we are leaving.  I also pack so that I don't have a choice what to wear (i.e. pink shirt goes with the white shorts rather than "Which shirt should I wear today??").  This forces me to pack minimally.  Also, any evening clothes (i.e. a skirt for dinner) can be worn again another night since I will only wear it for a couple of hours.


----------



## INDISMOM

I use the ziplock also.

We are going in June and both DD's (5 & 8) needed summer clothes.  I made sure all the clothes were in colors that could be washed together.  That way if I end up having to do laundry it would only be one load.

Also (I know I am a little nuts on this one) I am so afraid of DD (5) wandering off that I bought DDs matching outfits.  That way if she gets lost I don't have to remember what she was wearing -- I just look at her DS!!


----------



## boomersmom

I bring bottles of liquid hand soap for the hotel bathroom.  I can't stand the gooey mess left by the bar soap.  I also bring an inexpensive toothbrush holder (the kind that sits on the counter) so that we have someplace to put our toothbrushes.


----------



## thelionqueen

boomersmom said:
			
		

> I bring bottles of liquid hand soap for the hotel bathroom.  I can't stand the gooey mess left by the bar soap.  I also bring an inexpensive toothbrush holder (the kind that sits on the counter) so that we have someplace to put our toothbrushes.


I love these I deas!!  I can think immediately I've seen those toothbrush holders at the dollar store, we always have our toothbrushes all over!
Anybody have any ideas for storing curling irons, toiletries etc?


----------



## INDISMOM

I can't take credit for this one -- I read it on another post.

Have a box that is designated for shoes and the items you take to the park everyday -- fanny pack, water bottles, etc.  When you get back to your room everynight everybody puts their items in the box.  That way in the morning you can find everything and aren't delayed searching the room for that one missing shoe!!


----------



## Silverbelle990

When we went to Disney I bought collapsable toothbrushes for a dollar at walmart.  They fold up easy and we were able to just throw them away when we left.  I use an electric at home and they take up too much room in the make-up bag.  They worked great.


----------



## Cindy's Mom

I am a true believer in the hanging shoe organizer ....I take one with me everywhere I go now...also I got another one resort board yesterday....the values don't have a privacy curtain so people have been bringing tension rods along with shower liner to make the curtain.  Another thought that people were saying is to get those 3m removable sticky type hooks and just hook the liner to that.  I think I'm going to do the hooks.  First time in a value, and I KNOW I will miss that privacy curtain.


----------



## pooksma

Take a digital shot of your family members each morning before you hit the parks. If someone gets lost you have an instant photo to show all the helpful CMs.

I second the wipes!!! Our DS could spill lke no one I have ever seen!


----------



## thelionqueen

Great thoughts everyone!  I just got back from our local dollar store and got the toothbrush holder, hanging organizer (they had one for shoes, but this one is 12 pockets) hand sanitizer key chains and more.

Thank you SO much for posting about the 3M stickys.  My organizer needs to be hooked by something and I was trying to figure out what I was going to do..no longer, thanks again!

Also like the "everyday" shoe box idea.  You guys are really savvy, thanks!!


----------



## Cindy's Mom

thelionqueen said:
			
		

> Thank you SO much for posting about the 3M stickys. My organizer needs to be hooked by something and I was trying to figure out what I was going to do..no longer, thanks again!
> 
> Also like the "everyday" shoe box idea. You guys are really savvy, thanks!!


 
If you forget the 3m stickys you can just hang your organizer on a hanger - the "Closet" is in the sink area (at least in Mods and Values)


----------



## NatalieO

Well I haven't done this at Disney yet but when me and my kids go to amusement parks I done it. I went to babies r us and bought a  messenger style baby bag that goes across the chest that has lots of little slots and is insulated and its so light and it has enough pocket and zippers for anything. Its great!


----------



## mjh8955

I came up with this one years ago.  We were getting ready to go to the parks, I had frozen a water bottle that we could refill throughout the day.  I realized that if I put a frozen bottle in my small back-pack purse that it would get everything wet.  In desperation I searched the room for an idea and grabbed my son's clean white tubesock and slippped the bottle inside.  It worked perfectly, nothing in my bag got wet and it also kept the water cold longer.  Now I always travel with a clean sock from the mis-match pile.  I throw it away when I'm done.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

i second the collapsable throw away toothbrushes!!!

Also we loove doing this:
A magnetic wipe board (dry-erase) we have our DIS SNs on it and then people left us messages all day!! some signed DIS names and others just signed names! we even had CM sign it!! we had to wipe it clean every night as it got soo full sometimes by our lunch break!!! it was such a highlight that DH and i would run to the door to see who would read them first!! This year we are going to bring a butcher block of paper (from IKEA) and that way we will cut it to the length of the door and then we will have it the length of our stay!!

Second we bring decorations for our window!! last yr we went for MNSSHP and we brough Holloween decor for the whole window!! it was great! we are doing the same this year and next year we are going for Christmas and have alread started stocking up with little lights for our window and after christmas this year we are going to get a table top tree on clearance!!! also we have little minature stockings!! woohoo!!


----------



## In Luv with Disney

hollyb said:
			
		

> I bought a travel bag from QVC years ago. I can fit an entire 2 weeks worth of bathroom stuff in there. The full size bottles of everything. 2 kids 2 adults. All in one bag. It has a handle that we hang on the door knob. We love it.
> 
> I put all our clothes in ziploc bags, after we wear them they go back in the same bag.



I have this bag too!  Mine is Samsonite.  It is THE BEST travel bag I have ever seen!  I've had mine for quite some time now, and I'd love a new one.  But no one has this one.  However, LANDS END has similar travel bags, if anyone is interested!!!!  I keep this bag FULLY PACKED at all times.  The night before I leave, I just go through everything to make sure it's still good and if I need to replace anything, I do so.  It's ALWAYS ready to go!

I can't say enough about traveling with zip lock baggies...they are a God's send!!!  I don't go ANYWHERE with out them.  Always take a bunch with you to the parks as well...in case there is leftover popcorn and you don't want to throw it away, put it in a baggie.  If one of your kids gets ice cream from their Mickey Bar all over their shirt, put the dirty one in a baggie.  This leads me to my next tip...if you have little ones, ALWAYS pack a change of clothes when y ou go to the parks!  If they get messy, you will always have a back-up outfit.  (unless you plan to buy them something in the parks, this works out great!)

WIPES....if you have kids, YOU NEED THEM!!!!!  (even adults!  so much better than regular paper napkins to clean a mess!)

HAND SANITIZER...take a bunch!  

SUNSCREEN...don't go anywhere without it!!!


----------



## Carrie772

I love to take the anti-bac handi wipes to wipe hands and tables with.  You can use hand sanitizer to clean hands but there is still dirt on them...clean dirt, but dirt all the same!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Mini spray bottles of OUST air cleaner! they are on clearance at TARGET for .80!! i love em for when you get into those STINKY bathrooms and the like!!


----------



## Bunchkin

I just bought the Oust at Target!!! I told DH I bought him something for our next WDW vacation and he got all excited until I showed him what it was!!    He did have a good laugh about it though!!  

A few things we always do:

Before the trip I take a 5x7 lined index card for each park and write the hours of operation for during our stay and any EMH. Along with reminders of rides that are a must, restaurants that everyone wants to eat at with a breif description of what they serve (after researching the menus at allearsnet.com) and any ADR's we might have and for when. 
Then I laminate them so they are industructible and water proof. We take which ever one we need to the park of the day. 

We have Guest of Honor Badges, on each trip I get out the label maker and print out my cell phone # and my name and what resort we are staying at, and put the label on the back of the badge,  just in case one of the kids gets lost. They like wearing them and know what to do in case of us getting lost!  

We use a pop-up hamper, which is great for carrying to the laundry room.
We bring a small bottle of laundry soap and softner (sold at Walmart).

Prior to the trip we take MAAS polishing compound and shine up pennies for the penny presses. 

We make special autograph books for our kids, we take a 5x7 ring binder and punch holes into blank, white 5x7 index cards. We download or scan Disney characters into the computer and then print them out on the cards. We take card stock and cut it to fit in the outside pockets of the binder and decorate them with Disney stickers, stamps and scrapbooking supplies with their names, the trip and date (example:  DD & DS's Very Merry Christmas Trip to WDW 2006). We bring along several Sharpie markers for the characters to use. The characters LOVE , absolutley LOVE, seeing their picture and signing on the page. Our kids have gotten so much extra attention each time from our signature books!!    And we've had a ton, yes a ton, of people ask us where we bought it from.  It's great to tell them we made it!     There's only been 3 characters we didn't have in our book, so we always buy the small autograph book at WDW just in case!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Bunchkin--BED TIME!

Anyways those autograph books sound tooo fabulous!! i may have to make one for DD and DS!!! (for them yeah right!! haha).


About the shoe organizers--> we use a suction cup with a hook on it we bought at TARGET, it works great and makes no mess!! and totally re-useable! we store it in the shoe organizer throughout the year!


----------



## Bunchkin

I was thinking about using one of those suction cup shower organizers to hold everyone's shampoo and soap in the shower at our resort. There never is enough room in there for everyone's stuff!!


----------



## thelionqueen

You guys are SUPER!!  I am on my way to Target this morning to check out the clearance as well as the Oust..my kids and I will be eternally grateful  

We also make our own autograph books, and the kids just feel so special because no one else has one just like theirs, you know what I mean?  

Keep em comin'


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

The Lion Queen:

you will find the clearance OUST in the exit aisles, you know where all the junk they force you to buy is?! haha...At least that's where it's been at like 5 targets i went to! yes i'm an OUST freak! i bought like 10cans! haah...they are great for a purse, fanny pack, diaper bag!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

pooksma said:
			
		

> *Take a digital shot of your family members each morning before you hit the parks. If someone gets lost you have an instant photo to show all the helpful CMs.*





I do this with my cell phone, then send it to my email. If the phone gets lost or ????? then I can get the pic off the web.


----------



## disgram

This is a great site!!! I have learned alot and will use most.  Ziplocs for clothes is a MUST!!!  On a trip to my son's, my luggage was pulled and the Security people pulled everything out!!!!  My undies were all over the place and they had their hands on everything!!!! YUCK!!!!! Now I use them religiously.  They can see through the bags and no need to TOUCH!!!!
I also am carrying the Tide Sticks.  While I am going with teens, they do drop and spill, (heck, so do I!!).  The wipes are also a necessity for the same reason! I am also taking Clorox wipes for use in the room.  Sorry, but I have read and have seen  things in the bathrooms that are just too disgusting. For that same reason, I am taking seat covers for the restrooms in the parks. Am I a fanatic??  YUP!!!!


----------



## mumzie2three

As a result of reading these boards I have or will:
Purchased Payless Crocs (love 'em!)
Bought inexpensive Disney gift/toys to take with us to save money
Bought giant Ziplocks for packing
Bought travel size Tide (at Target, right where a DISer said it would be)
Stay offsite at Windsor Hills (see you there   )
Get Fast Passes when it suits us
Go on the KTTK tour
Have Grand Tea at GF
Made ADRs for Boma, Brown Derby, GF and Akershus
Gotten a good deal on a rental car using coupons and codes found here
Found a letter I edited and printed for DDs school
And there's a lot more I'm sure I'm forgetting


----------



## zookeeper

welovedis said:
			
		

> Teach your kids to perform a RAOK (random act of kindness) now & then.  DS once gave a coveted balloon to a boy that was really admiring it.  We often give up parade seats (DH & I) for those with young kids behind us.  Buy an ice cream for the person behind you in line.  I honestly believe in paying it forward, good karma & all that.





			
				welovedis said:
			
		

> Along the same lines, I packed a bunch of packages of glow bracelets from the dollar store for our kids to wear. They were a huge hit after dark and a lot cheaper than anything they sell in the parks. During Fantasmic, my boys 8 & 7 gave some extra glow bracelets to some younger boys who sat next to us, but didn't have any. It was awesome to see the faces of my boys and the other boys when they shared such a simple thing. That was $1 well spent!!
> 
> BTW, I also did the ziploc bag packing and it saved TONS of time and frustration, especially with my DD who takes forever to choose an outfit. She and I organized her outfits at home and didn't have even 1 hassle about clothes while we were there.


----------



## bobcat

We've used a lot of these tips over the years and it makes our room much more organized, not to mention our packing. Since there are three of us we each get a drawer for our clothes and the smaller drawer holds all of our extra stuff. This keeps the kids junk corralled for the most part. The pop up hamper fits nicely under the sink area and its out of the way. 

One item I took last year and loved is a suction cup hook for the shower. I have to use a scrubby and like to hang it to dry. This worked great. I also bring a couple of wire coated hangers. You never have enough in the room and even though I can ask for more these don't take up any room in my luggage. 

I also have my emergency duct tape in my bag. I've never had to use it but won't travel without it. 

This will be the first year we have flown in a while and I am already stressing over luggage weight. We usually drive so we have expanded our must have's over the years. Any tips to keep luggage weight down?


----------



## Swimnoid

A tiny tip from me but it is a great help to us....I always take a small plastic basket....dollar tree....about 8 X 6 X 2...to hold stuff in the bathroom.  They fit on most counters in even the values.  It helps keep all your toothpaste, tylenol and bathroom"stuff" neat and easy to find.  Also dont forget to bring from home cold medicines, allergy medicines, pepto and such since it is sooo much more expensive there.


----------



## vhoffman

My dh and I both take a variety of vitamins, including calcium, etc.  That used to mean several large bottles rattling around in the suitcase.  Now this is what I do -- go to a local pharmacy and ask for several perscription bottles.  Usually they will give them to you free.  Pack a days' supply of supplements per bottle, and I print out labels with name and supplement name.  Its so much easier that way.  You just take out your bottle for the day and that's it, no rummaging around for this and that bottle.  Just throw the empties away when used.


----------



## vhoffman

Instead of taking a plastic basket to hold bathroom stuff, we just use the ice bucket in the room to store bathroom items.  One less thing to pack.


----------



## fuji

My family and I drive to Disney from MASS. We have DS 11, DD 6, DS 7mth. We pack a rubbermaid plastic storage container for each of them, full of paper color penciles (no crayons they melt) cd players, games ect... (toys for baby). If they have room in the container they can bring it, if not to bad. Then when we arrive they have toys and games in the room. Don't forget batteries for camera, kids toys ect... At wal-mart they have lap tray's near the check out for $3 they are good in the car for playing and snacks.


----------



## house_of_princesses

I couldn't wait until I could lose the diaper bag.  Now that we're out of that stage, I find myself packing my LandsEnd diaper bag w/ all our toiletries.  Works great with all its' pockets and dividers.  

I also pack a mesh bag I purchased from http://www.saltwatercanvas.com/meshbags.htm  I can hang all the wet bottles, razors, etc and let it dry.  Have a second smaller one for all the tooth brushes and paste.  If you look around the above link, you'll find beach bags.  I put all our bathing suits, goggles, sun screen, etc. in one of these (I have the whale bag) and our swim gear is ready when we are.  Because its' mesh, it's also good for the gear when wet.  (BTW, I have no vested interest in the above e-store.)

Sharper Image had a refurbished travel alarm w/ soothing sounds.  We need white noise and this provides great choices.

We have an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet w/ all the basics on it.  (Quick itinerary, ressies, phone numbers.)  For day to day use, I love my Passporter.  I usually carry a folder to put my papers in.  Resort news, itinerary, maps, etc go in there.

At home, I have an under bed plastic storage container.  We store our lanyards, GOH pins, autograph books, guide books, spinny things that light, etc.  If we want to relive our trip, or get ready for the next, it's all there.  In the past, I've purchased WDW themed party wear (plates, napkins, whatever) on clearance and put it in the box.  When we go to WDW, I pull it out either before to rev up the troops, or bring it w/ for fun.

Should you be so fortunate to find pins on sale before the trip, purchase them and hand them out during the trip.  They can trade or keep as they wish.  Acutally, I've purchased pins I thought they wouldn't like, to encourage trading.  Worked once.    

My dds are always given DDollars before the trip.  They know how much they have to spend, and that's that.  If someone finds something extra special, I try and purchase it on the sly, and save it for a birthday or Christmas.


----------



## mamahucks

Where did you find a letter tp print out for your DD's school? If anyone has this I would love to see it, I need one for my DD also. Thanks so much, I have learned so many things from this thread. I   it!!!!


----------



## welovedis

Saw this on another board here and wanted to share these autograph tips:

Purchase a mat (like that a photo will go into) and have the characters sign those, then you can insert the photos you took with them!

Puy a Disney storybook with as many characters are you can find in it and have them autograph a page with their pic.  if they aren't in the book they can sign the blank end pages.


----------



## momginger

mamahucks said:
			
		

> Where did you find a letter tp print out for your DD's school? If anyone has this I would love to see it, I need one for my DD also. Thanks so much, I have learned so many things from this thread. I   it!!!!



 mamahucks!  Hello there fellow North Carolinian!    Try themouseforless.com. 
I've found some GREAT printable stuff on that site!    I've printed out so much stuff that I'm gonna take it to Office Max or some other office supply store and have them to bind it into a book for each of my kids for our trip!  

I just love all these great tips & this site!!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Great Idea about the photo mat!  You could even cut the mats with card stock paper and put it right into a scrapbook!  Anyone else?  These ideas are AMAZING!!


----------



## mamahucks

thanks for the info momginger    Great things to look at there for the school.


----------



## mumzie2three

momginger said:
			
		

> mamahucks!  Hello there fellow North Carolinian!    Try themouseforless.com.
> I've found some GREAT printable stuff on that site!    I've printed out so much stuff that I'm gonna take it to Office Max or some other office supply store and have them to bind it into a book for each of my kids for our trip!
> 
> I just love all these great tips & this site!!!!



Great mind think alike!!!! I printed out the Alphabet and Numbers and I'm going to have them laminated and then three ring hole-punched. That and a wipe off marker or pencil and both my kids can use them over and over again.
The journal pages I'm going to print off and have bound into a book for the Kindergarten student and she can bring it to school for show and tell after we return.


----------



## HappyLawyer

feel free to do laundry, if you are staying somewhere with washers and dryers, this can minimize the amount of clothes you bring,


----------



## disneyfansx5

You guys are great.  I have a travel checklist that I created with the help of a friend.  It lists all the basics and then things that need to be done at home before leaving (such as, set alarm, turn up air conditioner, etc.).  You guys have given me some great things to add to my checklist.  Thanks!  

One thing we always pack is medication basics - children's tylenol and advil, stomach medicine, and cold medicine.


----------



## las3888

In Luv with Disney said:
			
		

> I have this bag too!  Mine is Samsonite.  It is THE BEST travel bag I have ever seen!  I've had mine for quite some time now, and I'd love a new one.  But no one has this one.  However, LANDS END has similar travel bags, if anyone is interested!!!!  I keep this bag FULLY PACKED at all times.  The night before I leave, I just go through everything to make sure it's still good and if I need to replace anything, I do so.  It's ALWAYS ready to go!
> 
> I can't say enough about traveling with zip lock baggies...they are a God's send!!!  I don't go ANYWHERE with out them.  Always take a bunch with you to the parks as well...in case there is leftover popcorn and you don't want to throw it away, put it in a baggie.  If one of your kids gets ice cream from their Mickey Bar all over their shirt, put the dirty one in a baggie.  This leads me to my next tip...if you have little ones, ALWAYS pack a change of clothes when y ou go to the parks!  If they get messy, you will always have a back-up outfit.  (unless you plan to buy them something in the parks, this works out great!)
> 
> WIPES....if you have kids, YOU NEED THEM!!!!!  (even adults!  so much better than regular paper napkins to clean a mess!)
> 
> HAND SANITIZER...take a bunch!
> 
> SUNSCREEN...don't go anywhere without it!!!



I have the Samsonite bag too.  I know others are into bringing sample sizes of shampoo etc. but that gets to be too tedious for me to remember each and every toiletry I may need for a vacation.  I like having the full size containers of stuff and they last so long you rarely have to re-pack.  I just love that I grab that bag and go when we travel.

I used to have the bag from QVC...I think it's called the Freedom Bag.  That was a nice one too...


----------



## lnh'smom

OurMsBrooks said:
			
		

> My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.



That is one of the best packing ideas I have ever heard.  I hate digging through suitcases to find the right socks or whatever.  DH just grabs whatever he sees and that usually makes another outfit incomplete. Plus, all the digging around makes everything a mess. Thanks so much for sharing that one. I will be trying that on our next vacation.


----------



## prcoamo

What alot of great ideas, especially for a first timer like myself.
I've read in some posts about writing your information like ADRs, park hours, etc on 5x7 lined index cards and them having the cards laminated. How do you go about laminating them? Can you purchase something to do it yourself at home? If so, where and how much?

Thanks


----------



## Carrie772

How about the poor man's laminating:  Packing Tape.


----------



## thelionqueen

prcoamo said:
			
		

> What alot of great ideas, especially for a first timer like myself.
> I've read in some posts about writing your information like ADRs, park hours, etc on 5x7 lined index cards and them having the cards laminated. How do you go about laminating them? Can you purchase something to do it yourself at home? If so, where and how much?
> 
> Thanks


As far as laminating, there are a lot of different options.  I personally use the Xyron machine.  It makes stickers, magnets and does laminating.  I bought mine nearly 7 years ago and it was kinda expensive.  Now, however I think they are very reasonable.  If you have a Michael's, Hobby Lobby or JoAnn near you, they usually have 40% off coupons and you could get a Xyron for around $20.00.

Hobby Lobby also has a little machine that only does laminating and I think it's regular price is under $20 so w/coupon would be even less.

I use mine on almost a daily basis (that and my Expo label maker) and it is worth it's weight in gold to me.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## mendkdz

I too pack in ziplocs. We have 3 kids, 13, 9 & 8. I pack each child's clothes in separate gallon size bags, squeeze out the air (wrinkle "free") and label them for each day with permanent marker. 

They collapsable laundry hamper sounds great! We usually throw all dirty clothes in a pile until nightfall a couple of days later when I wind up doing laundry. I'm a clean freak, so this sounds great as far as not leaving a mess in the room. Don't forget to pack laundry detergent & quarters in a ziploc too!

Shoe bag also sounds great. We're going again in June and I will use this for all toiletries.

As far as packing for me (and DH), I've learned that wearing a tank top with a sports bra under it works great! It gets soooo hot! Wearing this is comfortable and cool, especially when you may change clothes more than once a day.

A MUST HAVE: Misting battery operated hand-held fan for everyone in your family! These are imperative!!! You can buy one in the parks for about $16 each---but if you check with Walgreens or Walmart, you can buy them before your trip for about $4-$5 each! (don't forget extra batteries!)

My hubby & I both carry fanny packs-may not look too cool, but they can hold everything we need while in the parks! They stay on your waist so you can ride the rides without leaving a backpack at the gate. I keep fingernail clippers (for cutting off price tags, loose strings or nails with), id, money, small flashlight, cell phones, camera, wipes, extra sunglasses, tickets.., sunscreen...you name it, in them!!! 

Refillable mugs are also a must! YOU WILL USE THEM!

As far as being in Disney - Remember - if you don't ask, it won't happen on its own. Mousekeeping may not know that you want something, you need to ask front desk. Special occasions - let 'em know, they will attempt to make everyday special for your little ones.

We are going to the water parks this trip.......any suggestions!??????!


----------



## thelionqueen

Mendkidz...Great tips!!  I wish we could fit everything we have into a fanny pack, but there is no way  .  We use a messenger bag to hold absolutely everything (umbrellas, rain slickers, wipes, etc.)  It wraps around the back so it's not very cumbersome.

As far as water park suggestions, I can offer some.  We are a Water Park LOVING family!!  Honestly, my kids like the water parks better than all the other parks put together.  Since your kids are older, they might like Blizzard Beach better.  Although our family likes Typhoon Lagoon much better, BB has Summit Plummet (steepest drop on a water slide in the world) and other thrill rides.  Typhoon Lagoon has Crush n' Gusher and Shark reef which I think the kids would love too.  Honestly, both are worth seeing, but if you were only going to pick one park, I would pick TL.  The wave pool @ TL has the biggest and most frequent waves of any wave pool in the world and shark reef is just a blast!  If you can swing 2 parks, go to both, you won't be disappointed.  If you can just do 1 park I suggest doing it early in your trip, you'll probably find you'll want to go again! Have fun!


----------



## thelionqueen

Bump...any other fantastic ideas??


----------



## PortieOwner

Not really fantastic ideas but I find I need plenty of clothes--2 shirts per day, 2 sets of underwear per day, and 2 sets of socks per day.  And two hats!  When one gets sweaty I wear the dry hat.

Make sure you bring your medicines along, especially prescriptions for things which only happen sometimes--migraines, back pain, etc.  

Buy a case of water in Florida and keep 5-6 cold ones in the fridge and a few with you.  That is a huge dehydration saver.

Bring multiple printouts of things like ADR reservation numbers, touringplans.com tour sheets, character locators, etc.  I also brought a bound notebook with all the restaurant menus I was interested in.  

Portie


----------



## thelionqueen

Just another idea..I found today (Friday) on Disneyshopping.com that the shoe organizer and stacking organizer (both fabric, portable and featuring our pal Mickey) are on sale!  With another $20 off an $80 order, you may want to check it out.  

Keep the ideas coming~~


----------



## Donnaly66

54 more days....

Picked up the "shoe" holder for over the door, laundry bag, hand soap, (2) little umbrellas (great deal), and some other stuff.  No rain ponchos or glow sticks - they were out, but I'll check another store or go back later!   WHOOOHOOO!  

At Target, I picked up some travel size hand sanitizer for everyone, trail size sunscreen, toothpaste, wipes, and some moleskin and a mini-first aid kit.  Still need to get some body glide I think.  

Got my first pair of crocs (which I love) and my new Baggellini messenger bag which is awesome.    Now, I have to search the boxes in the garage for our mister fans we used last time (eight years ago!).  

Whew....I think I'm getting it all together.  

THANKS DIS POSTERS!  Almost of all of these ideas were from wonderful posters like yourselves!  Couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## pbharris4

I take several tall drawstring garbage bags. We drive down and put the dirty laundry in there. Then I just carry that to the laundry area and then take another (clean) bag and put the clean clothes in to take back. They can also be used for extra garbage or to carry some souveniers home. Make sure to take a black marker to label the bags though.

I'm also a ziploc fan. I pack several snacks in smaller bags and then put them all in one bag. Also I put the small laundry detergent in there and small books, CDs, Gameboy games, etc. (all seperate of course) that way they aren't laying all over the van!

If you drive and have to spend the night: Pack a separate bag just for the overnight stay. Put everyone's clothes etc in one bag so all your other luggage stays in the car. 

-Pack (almost) everything into the car the night before that way you can get on the road first thing after breakfast of after Dh gets hme from work.

-For potty training: Take along the little potty and a few squirt bottles of water. And also take one of those fold up potty seats to put on top of the toilets so they don't have to sit on some of those nasty toilets in some areas. You can rinse it off, put it in a ziploc and put it in your bag.


----------



## mumzie2three

After searching Walmart for over an hour and asking 3 employees (they weren't any help) I finally found the fan/misters! They were in the same isle as the garbage cans?!?!?!? They are so cute. Palm size with a carabiner (metal clip), foam fan blades and they take one battery. All of which means as long as my DDs have belt loops they can carry their own. Yay!  

I've got my comfy shoes, matching family Disney shirts, BodyGlide, moleskin, kids chewable peptos, glow necklaces/braclets from the dollar store, star wars chewy fruit snacks (also courtesy of the dollar store), laminated disney alphabet pages (mousesavers).....Honestly I don't think there's any tips that I've let slip by. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## swillis

lnh'smom said:
			
		

> That is one of the best packing ideas I have ever heard.  I hate digging through suitcases to find the right socks or whatever.  DH just grabs whatever he sees and that usually makes another outfit incomplete. Plus, all the digging around makes everything a mess. Thanks so much for sharing that one. I will be trying that on our next vacation.



Ok all...I started packing this week.  I have never tried the ziplock bag packing method, so I gave it a try.  I have to say it didn't work for me.  Maybe it's because my kids are older (10,11) and they don't have "little clothes" anymore?  But I found trying to fit a shirt, shorts, underware into 1 bag was kind of hard.  I guess I could go up to the big 2 gallon bags, but those suckers are kind of expensive.

I also found that I couldn't fit as much into the suitcase using the ziplock bag method.  Without it I'm able to take small tanks, roll them up and stick them in a corner of the suitcase.  The bags seemed to take up alot of space.

I did pack a hamper (collapsible) small softsided cooler (to keep some drinks cold for after the parks) lysol wipes (for the room) fanny packs, water bottles, disposable cameras, sunscreen, baby wipes, purell (I'm determined not to write a trip report where someone gets sick)

I still need to find plastic containers to transfer shampoo/conditioner from the big bottle as we will have 2 bathrooms.  So far I haven't found any that have an opening big enough. Hmmmm....


----------



## INDISMOM

swillis said:
			
		

> ....But I found trying to fit a shirt, shorts, underware into 1 bag was kind of hard.  I guess I could go up to the big 2 gallon bags, but those suckers are kind of expensive.
> 
> 
> I still need to find plastic containers to transfer shampoo/conditioner from the big bottle as we will have 2 bathrooms.  So far I haven't found any that have an opening big enough. Hmmmm....




I work for a plastic bag manufacturer and you can get stock ziplock type bags that are A LOT larger than the gallon bags.  You may have to buy 500 or 1000 bags, but I have found that I use them for everything now!  I am a brownie troop leader, so we pass out papers in them, distribute badges, etc. I also send treats to my daughter's school in them, keep a few in our gym bag for wet bathing suits. I keep some in the car and they have come in handy more times than I can count.  Everyone calls me the bag lady!!  

As far as getting the shampoo in the smaller containers--have you tried a small funnel?  I always get the large pump type of shampoo and that helps when filling those travel size bottles.


----------



## disneyfansx5

Anybody pack wrinkle releaser when they go on vacations?  I hate ironing   and inevitably my kids clothes are always a wrinkled mess.  Just wondering if it came in travel size bottles.


----------



## thelionqueen

disneyfansx5 said:
			
		

> Anybody pack wrinkle releaser when they go on vacations?  I hate ironing   and inevitably my kids clothes are always a wrinkled mess.  Just wondering if it came in travel size bottles.



Yes, and Yes~  I bought like 5 bottles last year at Target and they are PERFECT!  They are small but not too tiny, so they work out great.  I haven't bought them in about a year, but would assume they still have them.

This is awesome for getting clothes ready and wrinkle free for the next morning, hang em on the shower cord.


----------



## kcork1026

Donnaly66 said:
			
		

> 54 more days....




52 more days here...and trying really hard to get it together here


----------



## JenniferAtl

My DD2 is so infatuated w/ her autograph book that we bought one of the small blue ones that WDW sells and all of our family members signed their names in it.  We allow her to color in, put stickers on, and play with this book so that her real autograph book does not get ruined.  We have used the same book for 2 trips and it has been a lifesaver at restaurants.


----------



## thelionqueen

35 days left for us!!  I just wanted to thank everyone for their input, some SUPER ideas are on this thread..thanks again!!

Jennifer Atl...I also wanted to add a little suggestion about autograph books.  If you have a Hobby Lobby (preferred) or Michael's close, check this out.  I always buy the black "spiral type" bound mini photo albums (6X6 & 7X5is) and let the kids decorate one however they like.  I then buy some really quality Disney embellishments (Jolee's, etc) and make a real nice one.  This way they can have a quality "one of a kind" autograph book, and one they can do whatever they like with.  Both my boys really like doing this, and the books turn out AMAZING!!  I also have all characters sign just the one side of each opened 2 pages, so that when I get home, I can mount and embellish the picture of my kids with that character on the opposite page...TOO CUTE!!


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

pbharris4 said:
			
		

> ...If you drive and have to spend the night: Pack a separate bag just for the overnight stay. Put everyone's clothes etc in one bag so all your other luggage stays in the car.
> 
> -Pack (almost) everything into the car the night before that way you can get on the road first thing after breakfast of after Dh gets hme from work.
> 
> -For potty training: Take along the little potty and...


The above work great for us and:
If you are driving and take along the potty for roadside emergencies or just a toddler level of comfort and familiarity, try lining the potty with a plastic bag in which you have part of a puppy pad.  The puppy pad is to hold/absorb any waste and the bag is "backup" and for trash.  This makes clean up so easy - tie the bag and toss in trash.   
We found "techni ice" at a local sporting goods store and are taking it with our collapsible cooler this (first time flying to) WDW trip.  It's flat, like a few sheets of paper flat.  You soak it to expand whatever is in it then freeze it.  Because they are flexible, we're expecting to fold it up in the little freezer part of the resort mini fridge - then it will go into our collapsible cooler for ADR leftovers or anything we need to keep cold away from our resort room.  It's supposed to stay cold for days - we'll see.  Unless it dries out quickly to shrink back into our luggage it may be a throwaway item.


----------



## bobcat

If you live in an area that has Meijers stores they carry store brand 2 gallon ziplocks. Much cheaper than the national brand. 

If you are going to a water park buy some type of water tight container to hold your passes and money beforehand.


----------



## disneyfan6301

Here's my idea, but it is more for the when you get home time.  There are three of us, and each one has his/her own suitcase.  I always unpack and put things in the drawers.  Then, I open my DH and my suitcase and leave them sitting out of the way.  As we dirty clothes, the whites go in one suitcase and the colors go in the other.  By doing this, it saves time when you get home because your laundry is already sorted!!  Then, I use DS suitcase for any clean clothes we might be bringing home.

I do the travel size stuff for Disney trips, too.

When we fly down, I pack an extra small duffel bag to bring back souveniers that might not fit in the suitcases filled with clothes.


----------



## NatalieO

Okay maybe a silly question but I have 25 days to go  and am packing and uppacking like 10x a day. What is bodyglide and what is is used for? Also water bottle holders, its just going to be myself and my 3 kids (5,7,8) and I cannot carry 4 bottles of water. Help?


----------



## momamy

www.bodyglide.com

its a roll on pain reliever


----------



## hunter.deal

I'm not the sharpest tack in the box I guess because I'm having trouble tracking down this moleskin product.  I've found teggaderm (sp) but no moleskin.  Is moleskin the brand name or at least writtien on the box?  Should I be in the band-aid area?

Also BodyGlide lists nothing in my area on their WWW site, has anyone found it locally and if so which store?


----------



## mumzie2three

NatalieO said:
			
		

> Okay maybe a silly question but I have 25 days to go  and am packing and uppacking like 10x a day. What is bodyglide and what is is used for? Also water bottle holders, its just going to be myself and my 3 kids (5,7,8) and I cannot carry 4 bottles of water. Help?


It is used mainly by athletes, like runners and cyclists, to prevent friction. It looks like a stick of deodorant and goes on clear. You can use it on your feet to guard against blisters. I found it at a bike shop in town.
I wanted to add that I saw water bottle holders that clip on at the dollar store.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

I've also had trouble finding moleskin because most blister products are now gel type things.  I've tried the "new" blister kits and they worked well.
I found bodyglide at athletic sneaker specialty stores. (Fleet Feet, not the mall chains)


----------



## tlcintheberry

The ziplocs worked out so good for me, the kids love picking out a bag and dressing them selves. Also the over the door shoe hanger was neat. I liked that idea. Worked well. Mine was 5 dollars and came with a white mesh laundry bag, I put all the dirty clothes in it to carry to the wash room and then was able to fold clean clothes and carry back to the room. Nice to come home with clean clothes.


----------



## leylowe

I have to second the poster who said, "Pack more clothes," at least for the kids. We just got back from a 3-day trip with 3-year-old DD. Hubby and I had just enough, but I changed the munchkin twice a day - once in the park after playing in the fountains, and again after we went back to swim at the hotel. 

I used the idea to pack complete outfits in gallon-sized zip-lock bags - what a great tip! I just did this with DD's things, but it was a huge help. I stuck one in the backpack that we carried around in the park, and when we discovered the fountains at Ariel's Grotto, I didn't have to be a party-pooper mommy and say, "No, you can't get wet!" She played 'til every stitch on her was wet, because I was prepared with clean dry clothes and underwear and a zip-bag to put the wet things in.

Another thing that worked great for us was foam sandals for DD. They're extremely lightweight, very soft, don't chafe or rub anywhere, and dry in a flash, so I didn't have to take a change of shoes for her. They're cheap, too. Disboards won't let me post links yet as I'm a newbie, but go to a yahoo store called Naturalbaby and then to the shoes section. Click on the "colorful foam beach sandals." DD wore these for 3 days straight in the park and never complained about her feet. If they get dirty, you can clean them with a little soap and water and a toothbrush.


----------



## cinjam

When my kids were younger, under 1, before we left I would put together several small baggies which contained 

a disposable bib
a disposable spoon
one sealed wet-one
a table-topper
When we were headed out to the park I would through a couple into my diaper bag and we'd be ready for a meal.  At the end of the meal all the items went back into the baggie to be thrown out.  No putting a dirty bib back into the diaper bag, or searching for the baby spoon.

We also bring a pop up hamper, our own detergent (DS2 is super sensative to some detergents), mister fans, rain ponchos, zippered pillow case covers (the ones that help allergy sufferers), lysol wipes & spray, outlet plugs, wrinkler releaser spray, organizer that hangs in the closet, my entire medicine cabinet   , dish detergent wipes (the kind that are like towels with the soap in them that you toss when done)

I love the idea of a cheap toothbrush holder, and hand soap dispensers

I have a question on the over-the-door-organizer.  I bought one, but every hotel bathroom door I've tried to hang it on is too thick, so I bought another one...same problem...what in the world am I doing wrong??


----------



## carissanboys

I'm getting some great ideas here and saving them to a word document! 

My one tip is one that I read about years ago and used with my oldest who was 2 at the time.  We drove from Maryland to Maine and needed ideas to keep him occupied.  I packed small containers and/or ziploc baggies with little things...stickers, a new toy (new to him anyway!), a small snack, crayons, etc.  Every 2 hours he'd get a new pack to open and explore.  To prepare for the trip, I shopped at the dollar store for little things and at the thrift store.  For snacks, I put in things like little bags of teddies, crackers, etc.


----------



## thelionqueen

I also pack "plane packs" for my boys. Since the flight is about 3 1/2 hours, we need all the help we can get.

I just shopped the sale @ The Disney store (with 15% off coupon), had the Disney Dream Sketchers I bought after Christmas for 75% off, games, treats, lunch and drinks.  

The one rule is that they have to carry their own pack (keeps one less thing off my shoulders  ) and they cannot open it until 15 minutes after takeoff.  They LOVE this and I love shopping for super special treats for them!

Keep the good ideas comin...Good question about the thickness of doors, anyone?


----------



## laralou

hunter.deal said:
			
		

> I'm not the sharpest tack in the box I guess because I'm having trouble tracking down this moleskin product.  I've found teggaderm (sp) but no moleskin.  Is moleskin the brand name or at least writtien on the box?  Should I be in the band-aid area?
> 
> Also BodyGlide lists nothing in my area on their WWW site, has anyone found it locally and if so which store?



I usually find moleskin where the Dr. Scholls products are sold. I've purchased it at Walgreens and Walmart. It comes in a small rectangular package and looks like tan fuzzy foam.


----------



## pbharris4

I bought my OTD hanger at Wal Mart last year for $5 it fit over the bathroom door at WDW and also on the Wonder. It has metal hooks. HTH


----------



## pbharris4

www.drugstore.com sells bodyglide..think I am going to try it out too!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all, after reading about moleskin on the DIS forever, I was interested in it too.  I found it at our local Rite-Aid.  

I just wanted to say that I've never needed anything for blisters for walking, my entire family wears Crocs.  At WDW, this is all we wear and have never had blisters, tired feet or sore feet, I highly recommend them!


----------



## mom 2 3

I am loving all these tips.  We leave in 45 days and I cannot find my packing list I downloaded 2 years ago. (we got a new computer & I must have deleted the old file)  Can someone tell me a site to get a good packing list from?  

Thanks alot for the tips & keep them coming


----------



## tacomaranch

I know it sounds mean but it is not.  Our 3 yr old small son has autism and is a runner, fast runner!  I can't see him in a group of adults.  I take a digital picture of him in the morning so I know what he is wearing and if I put new clothes on him.

I attach a retractable dog leash to his waist band and keep it just a few feet out.  He can travel but not far and he can't take off from me and get lost.

People stare, make rude comments, but I am responsible for my son being safe and it is what works for us.  They don't live my life.  JMO

3 days to go


----------



## hunter.deal

tacomaranch said:
			
		

> I know it sounds mean but it is not.  Our 3 yr old small son has autism and is a runner, fast runner!  I can't see him in a group of adults.  I take a digital picture of him in the morning so I know what he is wearing and if I put new clothes on him.
> 
> I attach a retractable dog leash to his waist band and keep it just a few feet out.  He can travel but not far and he can't take off from me and get lost.
> 
> People stare, make rude comments, but I am responsible for my son being safe and it is what works for us.  They don't live my life.  JMO
> 
> 3 days to go



It is all about being in someone else's shoes isn't it.  I too had a similar experience.  Our DS2 was a runner and we purchased the "leash" for him and had him downtown during an event.  A lot of side glances and some comments, but then a lady came up to us and glowed   about what good parents we were and how small children can get lost so easily etc etc..  I don't think we noticed any other sides glances the rest of the day (not because they stopped, just because we didn't care).  So let me just say good for you and wish you a fun trip too.


----------



## MommyPoppins

boomersmom said:
			
		

> I bring bottles of liquid hand soap for the hotel bathroom.  I can't stand the gooey mess left by the bar soap.  I also bring an inexpensive toothbrush holder (the kind that sits on the counter) so that we have someplace to put our toothbrushes.




You are brillant!!!!!!!! Awesome ideas! I especially LOVE LOVE LOVE the toothbrush holder idea! 

I don't know if anyone said this because I haven't finished reading yet. But one thing, no 2 things that I always do(learned them from here or allears) are:

 I decide the amount of diapers I need every day at the parks and I package them up in ziplocks. One diaper per bag and some with one diaper and a few wipes. That way if I just need a diaper and no wipes I can easily grab that and if I need both I can easliy grab that. If it rains and gets wet my diapers aren't ruined and I can throw the diaper in the bag and zip it up.

Also, we put all our snacks and toiletries in a big plastic container(good tip for driving not flying) and then unpack it all at the resort. The container then becomes a hamper for our dirty clothes. Easy to carry it all down to wash, or close it up and take it home. All your dirty laundry is in one place.


----------



## Carrie772

mom 2 3 said:
			
		

> I am loving all these tips.  We leave in 45 days and I cannot find my packing list I downloaded 2 years ago. (we got a new computer & I must have deleted the old file)  Can someone tell me a site to get a good packing list from?
> 
> Thanks alot for the tips & keep them coming



How about the ultimate packing list from Mousesavers.com?  

http://www.mousesavers.com/UltimatePackingList.doc


----------



## Swimnoid

Here's one we are going to try this time....in 21 days   ....Drawer space is at a premium in allresorts but seems especially meager at FW Cabins.  Since we drive we are taking my DD's under bed storage box that she uses at college for our clothes and just shove it under the bunk.  Its about 4 ft X 2ft and I think we got it at Target for about $10.  It will easily fit both my and DDs clothes.  DH can have the drawers.


----------



## disneyinmay

About BodyGlide.  I'm not sure which product to purchase.  The friction formula or the muscle one.  Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## mommy*RN

Thank you so much for this post!  I am printing the ideas and tips as I type!

My recommendation is for toddlers and kids who still use a sippy cup.  I'm not a germ-a-phobe, but I really wanted to keep my DS's cup clean.  I found at Target that Palmolive made individual towels with the detergent built right in.  When we would get back to our room from the parks I would set about cleaning out DS's cup AND our cups from the resort.  It was wonderful knowing they would be clean for use the next day!

Thanks again for all the tips and advice!


----------



## mom 2 3

Carrie772 said:
			
		

> How about the ultimate packing list from Mousesavers.com?
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/UltimatePackingList.doc




Thanks for this website!


----------



## Disneywed

*Oh my goodness.....this was one awesome thread to read on my first trip to DISboards.....

Thanks everyone!!  I sat here making notes with nearly every post.  Much appreciated!*


----------



## thelionqueen

Found some great stuff @ Big Lots..

Travel sized All Detergent with built in Fabric Softener- 6 loads only $1!! Got 2
Bags to go (basically grocery type bags in tiny little pack) .49cents
Hand Sanitizer on rubber key chain (LOVE THIS) $.69cents
For kids plane packs-Syndrome & Mr Incredible little light up guys-$1.19 each
                            Mini playing cards-2 packs $.49cents.

Just an FYI


----------



## disneyinmay

I'm going to check my Big Lots and Target tomorrow!  Keep the ideas coming please!!!


----------



## momginger

I found the over the door shoe organizer today at Big Lots for $4.99    I still have to go to the Dollar Tree to see what bargains I can find there!


----------



## disneyinmay

thelionqueen said:
			
		

> Found some great stuff @ Big Lots..
> 
> Travel sized All Detergent with built in Fabric Softener- 6 loads only $1!! Got 2
> Bags to go (basically grocery type bags in tiny little pack) .49cents
> Hand Sanitizer on rubber key chain (LOVE THIS) $.69cents
> For kids plane packs-Syndrome & Mr Incredible little light up guys-$1.19 each
> Mini playing cards-2 packs $.49cents.
> 
> Just an FYI



OK, I cannot find any of these things!  At least not at your prices.  Bummer Pie.  I found the key chain Purell but it was $1.99!!!!!!!!!!  
No ponchos less than $4.99 at target.  I'm going to try one more Big Lots and Dollar store today.  Hopefully I get lucky???


----------



## julsmom

I have read on disboards that Target has the Palmolive wipes and travel detergent. I looked at mine but I could not find either. Are both of these items in the obvious places or do I need to look elsewhere? I checked the laundry detergent section and dishsoap section. Help!

 DD (5)


----------



## julsmom

For those of you who decorate your door at the resort, what do you do? I read on disboards that someone put up a dry erase board for other guests to sign. I love that idea, but how do you mount it? Any other ideas are welcomed! 

 DD(5)


----------



## mommy*RN

julsmom said:
			
		

> I have read on disboards that Target has the Palmolive wipes and travel detergent. I looked at mine but I could not find either. Are both of these items in the obvious places or do I need to look elsewhere? I checked the laundry detergent section and dishsoap section. Help!



As I recall, and this was 2 yrs ago, I found the Palmolive wipes with the travel size items at Target  .  I know for sure it was Target, and I'm 90% sure it was near the travel items because I was not looking for these.  I saw them and snatched them up and thought they were da bomb!    Good luck finding them!  We aren't going until October so I haven't really looked for much trip stuff yet.

Oh!  Before I forget...and idea where I can get a cheap pop-up laundry hamper?  I saw them at Walmart for $6.00, but I am hoping I can get one cheaper...  

Thanks, and happy planning and travels!


----------



## Sweedee

I got one at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## mommy*RN

Sweedee said:
			
		

> I got one at the Dollar Tree.


Great!  Thanks!  I will check them out!


----------



## UP Disney

DVCkidsMOM said:
			
		

> I've also had trouble finding moleskin because most blister products are now gel type things. I've tried the "new" blister kits and they worked well.
> I found bodyglide at athletic sneaker specialty stores. (Fleet Feet, not the mall chains)


 
I found moleskin at Walmart in the section with their other foot products - foot powders, creams, etc.


----------



## mikymouse

I bought a bank envelope with 25 single dollar bills that were ear marked for tips. I put this in my carry on bag and we used the money to tip the baggage handlers at the airports to and from car, disney bus drivers (to and from) and resort(delivery and pickup from room). A dollar per bag.


----------



## Laurajean1014

Roll everything (clothing) to get the max out of your baggage - careful not to outweigh your bags.


----------



## pbharris4

mikymouse said:
			
		

> I bought a bank envelope with 25 single dollar bills that were ear marked for tips. I put this in my carry on bag and we used the money to tip the baggage handlers at the airports to and from car, disney bus drivers (to and from) and resort(delivery and pickup from room). A dollar per bag.




What a great idea! A "spin off" on this idea would to get those real little key type envelopes and put each person's tip in there ahead of time. seal it, and label it w/ a Sharpie. Keep them in a small ziploc in your purse and give them to the appropriate people.


----------



## fan_of_small_world

Hi!  This is a WONDERFUL thread!!  I've jotted down a lot of your ideas, so many thanks.  We're going in October and I'm already making packing lists (yeah, I'm type-A!).  Anyway, while this will be our first trip to WDW with our kids, we've done a good amount of travel with them.

Here are some ideas I haven't seen posted yet...

When we flew down to the Bahamas we knew we'd be have to spend a fortune in meals, so to reduce the cost I took a mini rubbermaid bucket and filled it with breakfast bars, fruit cups, and mini-cereal boxes.  We bought milk at a grocery store and had breakfast in our room every day. The bucket actually fit in one of our duffel bags that we checked onto the plane, none of the food got squished, and at the end of the trip it held things we had bought.

For those who have little ones still potty-training and will be driving, take along the potty chair and garbage-bag-liners for the girls - if you have boys bring a big stack of plastic cups for when it's just #1.

(As a side note, I take garbage bags, cut a hole in the middle, roll them up, and carry them in my bag to line the toilet with when I have to take DD to a public restroom.  I do this all the time, even just going to the mall here at home.)

I have to agree with all the posters who use ziplocs.  I did the outfit-in-a-bag thing when we did an RV trip with my parents and they babysat the kids when DH and I took a side-trip.  It made it much easier on them to get the kids changed.  I also pack anything liquid in the ziplocs (shampoo, etc.) so if it spills en route it won't ruin anything else.  They're also great for the day pack to keep things that will be used together, well, together!

Re. meds - in addition to the items already mentioned, remember to bring a thermometer (not easy to find one at 3am when the little one wakes up with a fever).

I'm planning to bring one of those over-the-closet-bar sweater organizers (the ones that collapse) to hang in the closet area (ASMo) to help keep clothes organized.  Anyone know if the closet bar will fit one of those?

Thanks again to all for your great ideas.  Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## kstinw19

Bunchkin said:
			
		

> Prior to the trip we take MAAS polishing compound and shine up pennies for the penny presses.



Now that's planning


----------



## kstinw19

tacomaranch said:
			
		

> I know it sounds mean but it is not.  Our 3 yr old small son has autism and is a runner, fast runner!  I can't see him in a group of adults.  I take a digital picture of him in the morning so I know what he is wearing and if I put new clothes on him.
> 
> I attach a retractable dog leash to his waist band and keep it just a few feet out.  He can travel but not far and he can't take off from me and get lost.
> 
> People stare, make rude comments, but I am responsible for my son being safe and it is what works for us.  They don't live my life.  JMO
> 
> 3 days to go



We used this for our ds, who was 3 last year and just wanted to go go go.  It was a lifesaver, and I didn't really get too many looks.  He had enough "line" to run around to his hearts content, but we always knew where he was.  It was great, and I am planning on using it again this year.


----------



## mommy*RN

For anyone having difficulty finding the Palmolive wipes...you can stop looking.  After searching for them at Walmart, Target, Kmart and the dollar store; I sent an email to the company asking where I can find them.  Alas, they informed me that due to a decreased demand they discontinued making them.    Just thought I would let you all know so you don't keep searching.  I did find a few places online that sell them, but too much $$$ in my opinion.

I did find the small portable bottles of Tide at my Target for $0.99.  I bought 4! And we aren't even going till October.    Does liquid detergent like that degrade???

Thanks for all the tips everyone!  Sorry mine was a DUD!


----------



## spokanemom

Subbing...

I am not leaving until Feb 1st, but I already have many of the items listed!  

I can't wait to see what other ideas others come up with.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cinjam

A&P (in NJ) still has the palmolive wipes - at least in the two I have been in in the last month (Pompton Plains & Ortley Beach).  I will have to remember to stock up when I next go!


----------



## thelionqueen

mikymouse said:
			
		

> I bought a bank envelope with 25 single dollar bills that were ear marked for tips. I put this in my carry on bag and we used the money to tip the baggage handlers at the airports to and from car, disney bus drivers (to and from) and resort(delivery and pickup from room). A dollar per bag.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this idea!!  DH and I are always fumbling for $1 bills and sometimes don't have them.  One time we waited for over 10 mins for change for the valet service....never again thanks to you guys!!


----------



## asramears

PORTIOWNER
Where did you find a bound notebook with all the restaurant menus you were interested in at?  That sounds great!  Keep these tips coming....


----------



## Atchley

To the DISer that used the retractable dog leash for her DS, don't let anyone tell you that you are doing something wrong!!  The last time we were at WDW in MK my DS, DH, DD, and I were in Cinderellas Castle in a very crowded store.  My DS (who loved Buzz Lightyear) saw a light up spinning Buzz on a cart outside that apparently caught his eye.  He told me he wanted to show me something and I said okay.  He took off.  Since the store was very crowed he was able to squeeze between peoples legs and I couldn't.  I thought he was going over to another section of the store but when I got there, he wasn't!  I went back to where we were and told DH and we were off!  I kept screaming his name and after searching one way went out the door of the shop to look outside.  Looked down the corridor and saw my DH walking towards him to my relief.  DS had went out of the shop and back around to the back side of the castle, got up on something, stole a Buzz Lightyear, and was coming back into the castle to find us.  After hugging him awhile (and crying) DH took him and DD back to pay for his Buzz Lightyear and to get DD one.  He was only gone a few minutes (about 4-5) but it felt like a lifetime and I wish that no other parent would have to go through that experience again!

People who look at others doing these things have never had wanderers or even any kids at all!!


----------



## momlvsdsny

Bump.....love these ideas my word document is 4 pages long already and I just started!!  Keep them coming please!!


----------



## Passions71203

Where do you get the leash type things at? TIA


Erin


----------



## lovetocook

When our kids were little and we were planning trips where we flew, I always got them a new box of Colorforms (I think that's what they are called -- they stick on anything, then pull right off and re-stick).  They would arrange them on the window by their seat.  I would let them pick out the box ahead of time (Batman, Cinderella, etc), but they couldn't open it until we were airborne.

Also, whoever mentioned rolling your clothes -- my Mom has always done this.  I finally took her advice for a trip a few months ago and it is a great idea.  I couldn't believe how few wrinkles!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hello again all, just wanted to give this a bump.  Leaving soon and am already trying to organize a list for our box to ship down.  

I've already bought sand pails/shovels, sand castle toys, clearance items @ The Disney Store for late night visits from characters for the boys   and other things.

Any other ideas of what to ship off in a box to get upon check-in??


----------



## Disneyfriend

Here's a tip I haven't seen mentioned:

1.  Go to the bank and buy a couple rolls of quarters for laundry.  Unfortunately, you'll go through a $10 roll very quickly, since I think WDW charges $2 for each wash and each dry ($4 per load).  But it sure beats trying to get change when you're there!

2.  I always pack the Tide tablets, which are individually wrapped and fairly lightweight.  I then take several dryer sheets and just put them in a zip loc bag.  This is less expensive and more convenient than trying to get them from WDW (what if they're out of something and you're trying to do laundry at an odd time of day?).

HTH,

Disneyfriend


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

y'all have such great ideas--thanks!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

fan_of_small_world said:
			
		

> (As a side note, I take garbage bags, cut a hole in the middle, roll them up, and carry them in my bag to line the toilet with when I have to take DD to a public restroom.  I do this all the time, even just going to the mall here at home.)!



Just an FYI, I was so pleasantly surprised that at EVERY Disney bathroom we went into they had the seat liners (if you are ok with those).  Not 1 we ever used last year in 8 days were out of them.  Half the time at our all they have the dispener but no liners!.  Just wanted you to know so you won't have to overpack garbage bags if you don't want.


----------



## swillis

Just got back on Friday and here's what I used, and what I didn't use....

I USED:
Over the door organizer
pop up hamper
moleskin
purell
lots of sunscreen
ponchos
fanny pack


I BROUGHT, BUT DID NOT USE:
water bottles...the kids tried this the first day, and found them to be a big pain in the butt.  The ones we had clipped to their fanny packs.

water flavor packets...well thats easy to figure out why (see above)

glow things (necklaces, bracelets etc)  The kids are too old to be fooled.  They spent their own money on the expensive Disney ones.

Makeup...yup, except some mascara.  It was all running down my face by 10 am each morning.

sweatshirts...except for the plane rides.

extra bathing suits...for me.  I only swam once.

Lots of medications...I was like a CVS pharmacy.  I had an fix for what ails ya!  Thankfully, except for a couple rolaids, it all stayed packed away.


----------



## momlvsdsny

I just saw this in the family fun magazine.  You can take one of those plastic hanging door shoe organizers and put it over the back of the car seat so that it is facing your child, and use it to put things for them to do on the trip (the picture showed crayons in one pocket, stickers in another, a container of snacks in one, etc) I thought that looked really neat, and could keep them occupied for quite a while on the long trip!!


----------



## bobkbaines

We decided to pack our ponchos (bought at Wal-Mart and Dollar Store) in gallon sized ziploc bags.  This way if we get a brief rain shower that only lasts a little while, we can put the wet poncho back into the baggie and not get the rest of the stuff in the backpack wet.


----------



## cinjam

I learned this lesson the hard way:  remember to take your wet ponchos out of the plastic holder and let them COMPLETELY dry before repacking them away for the long term.  

Mine were not completely dry, I took them out of my suitcase & put them in my foyer closet, took them out again about 4 months later and the mold that had grew, and grew, and grew was quite amazing!  It made for a good science project


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

I read this tip somewhere else.  Bring pipecleaners to keep kids busy (probably best for ages 3 to 6).  They keep my DDs busy while waiting in line for a ride, waiting for dinner, on the airplane, etc.  We make neclaces, bracelets, letters, shapes, etc. 

Also, we always bring a deck of cards for the kids to play with.  They keep my DDs 4&2 really busy.  They make up so many fun little games.  I just throw them away as they get bent, wet, etc.  I just found some great Princess, Pooh and Barbie learning cards at Dollar Tree...matching colors, shapes, etc. I will tuck those away until our Christmas trip.  =)

Where would I find info on show times, character greetings, in advance of the trip.  I think that was in one of the laminating suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## disneymominny

Thanks for all of the wonderful tips! I will be using MANY of them.

My DD (9 months) still needs a bottle, any one know where I could get a tiny bottle of liquid dish detergent to wash them out at night?


----------



## bigorangeandy

We have a box for our Disney must takes (misters, poncho's etc...) at home, that way when its time to get ready to go, I get out the box and don't have to look for things. When we get back we just load up the box and store it until our next trip.
We drive down for our trips and have started to take a laundry basket from home. Its great to carry lose items to the room, then when to hold dirty cloths. I also used to carry the dirty cloths down to laundry one day when we were taking a swim one afternoon.
The toothbrush holder is a great idea, I'm sure we have a old one laying around the house (my wife likes to redo the bathroom from time to time).
We buy lots of the cheap poncho's at Big Lots, and can either toss them at the end of the day, or toss them in a zip-lock to dry out in the room at night. We also bring our on beach towels for going to the water parks and a small cooler, this way we don't have to purchase drinks or snacks. The small cooler also makes a good place to store your pass and extra money (I put mine in a zip-lock under the ice), thats a tip that I read somewhere a few years back.
I also make a habit to check the DOT web sites that I will be driving through to see what the road construction will be. This allows me to make a detour if needed, but for us to definatley hit the restroom, and gas up before we get to the road work.


----------



## disneyfansx5

disneymominny said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the wonderful tips! I will be using MANY of them.
> 
> My DD (9 months) still needs a bottle, any one know where I could get a tiny bottle of liquid dish detergent to wash them out at night?


I bought a small travel bottle and filled it with dishwashing detergent when my child was still using a bottle.  It worked well and did not leak.


----------



## KimRaye

Gabby&Liv's Mommy said:
			
		

> Where would I find info on show times, character greetings, in advance of the trip.  I think that was in one of the laminating suggestions.  Thanks.


http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/


----------



## traciedee

Funny, I use to be one of those people glaring at the parents who had their kid on a leash.  Then one day about 10 years ago my 3 year old darted off at a 4th of July celebration.  After that, I understood the leash thing and wanted to use chains so I wouldn't lose my kids in crowds.  Now they are all teens and I'd still like to keep them on a leash.

So if it works for you, I say don't worry about those glaring parents.  Who cares?

My helpful hint is to take little snacks to the parks with you.  We always buy the good stuff at the parks (can't miss out on the cotton candy or pretzels or mickey bars), but it's nice to have a thing of crackers or candy to keep you busy waiting in lines.

We also take little, cheap inflatable floatie things for the pool and then just leave them behind.

Water proof containers  and disposable water proof cameras for the water parks.


----------



## katytrott

Great ideas - having fun reading through them!!

I collect tips etc from all over and add them on my computer, so I have looked back over others I have collected and thought I would post my favourites, which I haven't seen mentioned yet:

1: Take a chamois instead of a towel to the parks to dry kids off after they've played in the water areas. Much smaller then a towel, absorbs more water and can be rung out dry ready for any future uses. Makes sense!

2: Keep the extra napkins, plastic mickey shaped plates, straws etc. They are a cheap souvenir and apparently they last a long time and are a good way to keep the magic alive until your next trip.

3: While watching Wishes, one person had their daughter wear headphones with the soundtrack to Wishes playing. Apparently this helped her fear of loud noises. I guess this would work for Fantasmic as well. I guess ear plugs could be worth a try as well.

4: If it's the dark the kids are scared of, little pen lights (or anything that omits a dim light that doesn't distract other visitors) are a good source of comfort in the dark rides.

5: Take a small bottle of bubble mixture into the parks. This is light (and reasonably small) to carry, provides entertainment for the kids while waiting in line etc, is cheap, battery and noise free and can add to the magic for other guests.

6: Take the kids pyjamas into the park if staying up late to watch fireworks etc. Change them into them just before they start so they can be put straight to bed when home without being woken.


Some of these tips are probably old favourites, but there are probably plenty of first time mums who have never heard or thought of these ideas, like me. I don't know if they work well but I'll be giving them a try when we take our 2 year old son on his first trip in Oct. Can't wait!!


----------



## MayMom

One very important item to take with you......a photocopy of your MYW tickets - you never know!!!!!


----------



## house_of_princesses

Not specifically Disney related, but good for any day of the year...

Make sure you have one or two 'ICE' numbers (in case of emergency) stored in your cell phone.  Those numbers may change for the duration of your trip, but always good to have.    

I buy discounted paper plates, fruit snacks, etc... anything w/ a WDW theme and bring them to the resort.  When my dds need a snack, I keep the magic going w/ my little stash.  I also use them at home when we need a little pd!   

Another poster asked where you can find menus, show times, etc prior to leaving home.  Perhaps I missed it, but I haven't seen an answer.  Anyone?


----------



## cynderella

house_of_princesses said:
			
		

> Another poster asked where you can find menus, show times, etc prior to leaving home.  Perhaps I missed it, but I haven't seen an answer.  Anyone?



Menus:  http://allearsnet.com/menu/menus.htm

Show times: http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/

Hope that helps!


----------



## smellyann

I love this thread!!  Got lots of great tips stored.  MAN, can it PLEASE be October now?!!!


----------



## merekc

1. The leash for kids is great. I've seen them at Walmart and Babies R Us. I prefer the one with a harness around your child's chest and then you connect the strap to the harness. I think there is a greater chance of hurting your child using the leash that is connected only at the wrist.

2. When traveling, I take both dish detergent and baby wash disposable pads. You just get them wet and the soap is already in them. You don't have to worry about leaking bottles. I also cut these pads up into smaller pieces and they still work fine.


----------



## house_of_princesses

I'm not in the diaper bag stage any longer, so this slipped my mind...

They now sell disposable bibs as well as place mats.  The bibs are made by Bounty, I believe, and can be found in the paper aisle.  The mats are thin sheets of plastic w/ two light adhesive strips to secure it to the table.  Great for little ones who like to eat from the table instead of the plate!


----------



## Dina

This isn't really an organizational tip, but...

Before we leave, I go to Bath and Body and pick one scent.  I get the antibacterial hand soap, shower gel, body/hand lotion, antibacterial hand gel (like a scented purell) and bubble bath.  I like the pump of hand soap for the hotel room and we like the shower gel (and I use the lotion).  The bubble bath is for when I get home, since that scent will now remind me of our trip--- its a nice little pick me up until we go on our next trip.   A few times a year they have a sale, so sometimes I get all the stuff then, and save it for our trip.

I also pick up a bottle of the foaming hand soap for the kids--they like that.


----------



## java

Sippy cups..... this one is for the germaphobes like me!!  - Walmart and target sell inexpensive "disposable" sippy cups- They come 5 or 6 to a pack and what we do is use one a day- rinse it throughout the day and then toss it at the end of the day.
I also pack mini snack mixes for my kids(ziplocs with cheerios, Kix, pretzels, rice crispies, m&m's if it isn't too hot...mini marshmallows whatever they are really into at the time- for some reason- picking each item out of the bag is more fun than just a bag full of cheerios) also easy to grab and go each morning.
Bring batteries!!
My kids actually liked the glow in the dark tattoos that I found at Target.(Disney wasn't selling anything like that at the time so I didn't have to worry about having the "cheap" thing...)
For those with several children- a good reasonably priced snack are the lolllipop bundles they sell(the pops in the shape of Winnie the pooh in a group of about 8 for under $3) They kept my group happy while waiting for a parade.
I use the ziplocs to pack the little guys clothes- but I also use them to pack everyone's socks and underwear. No digging through the luggage for my dd(8) purple socks "you know the ones with the hearts on them Mom"
So what do you put in the over the door hanger? I love the idea I just don't know if we have enough stuff to put in there?- no curling irons ect for us- we are low maintenance family


----------



## minniewannabe

If you are driving there like we did, bring a milk crate that you can turn upside down and use as a step stool in front of the bathroom sink.  We stayed at a Marriott and it was tough to wash my 5 and 2 year old's hands/teeth at the high sink w/ no step stool.  I finally went to the front desk & asked for one, but they didn't have any.  I asked the guy to see if he could find a milk crate from the "Market Place" inside Marriot.  He came back with one and it worked out perfectly.  

Maybe the disney properties come with step stools in the rooms?  I don't know b/c I've never stayed on site.  

Also, I brought the over the door hanger for shoes and loved it.  The best idea ever.  My husband never had to ask me where anything was b/c you could see it hanging on the door and the vanity stayed clutter free.  The collapsable hamper was great too.   

I also bring night lights for the kids.


----------



## thelionqueen

Dina said:
			
		

> This isn't really an organizational tip, but...
> 
> Before we leave, I go to Bath and Body and pick one scent.  I get the antibacterial hand soap, shower gel, body/hand lotion, antibacterial hand gel (like a scented purell) and bubble bath.  I like the pump of hand soap for the hotel room and we like the shower gel (and I use the lotion).  The bubble bath is for when I get home, since that scent will now remind me of our trip--- its a nice little pick me up until we go on our next trip.   A few times a year they have a sale, so sometimes I get all the stuff then, and save it for our trip.
> 
> I also pick up a bottle of the foaming hand soap for the kids--they like that.



Great idea!  I love Pearberry from B&BW and was going to go get some this week for our trip starting Sunday.  I don't usually get the bubble bath, so maybe another product that will remind me of the trip.  Love it!!


----------



## gracer9977

So many great ideas on here but my DD11 months wants to play so I need to come back later.  Thanks for the ideas.  Can't wait to go on our trip in October!!


----------



## gracer9977

So many great ideas but my DD11 Months wants to play so I need to come back and read the rrest later.  Thanks a bunch for all the information that I can use for our trip October 2006


----------



## TerBear4

I've been reading this thread ALL WEEK!  Thanks for all the great ideas.   Now that school is over I'm putting together a large bag/box of all the necessities.  Went to Walmart, Kmart and the Dollar Tree today and found almost everything but:
1. Palmolive wipes
2. cheap toothbrush holder
3. Tide tablets or small travel detergent

Also, for those of you who have used the over the door shoe holder, do you use the huge 11 compartment holder (I think it holds 22 shoes)?  This is the one I saw at Walmart today, but wasn't sure as it seemed quite large.

I'm thinking I now need a trip to Target, but it's not really close and the kids were exhausted today    I did pick up the DVD High School Musical to sort of bribe them thru the shopping!!!

thanks again for all the great ideas!!


----------



## wicked_maleficent

Subscribing...this thread is awesome!


----------



## thelionqueen

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> I've been reading this thread ALL WEEK!  Thanks for all the great ideas.   Now that school is over I'm putting together a large bag/box of all the necessities.  Went to Walmart, Kmart and the Dollar Tree today and found almost everything but:
> 1. Palmolive wipes
> 2. cheap toothbrush holder
> 3. Tide tablets or small travel detergent
> 
> Also, for those of you who have used the over the door shoe holder, do you use the huge 11 compartment holder (I think it holds 22 shoes)?  This is the one I saw at Walmart today, but wasn't sure as it seemed quite large.
> 
> I'm thinking I now need a trip to Target, but it's not really close and the kids were exhausted today    I did pick up the DVD High School Musical to sort of bribe them thru the shopping!!!
> 
> thanks again for all the great ideas!!



I would get the size that best fits your needs.  If you have a lot of stuff for kids, etc. I would probably get the biggest that would fit, if not, just get a smaller one.  I know, not much help, but I tried.  

I also ran all over the place today for final preparation stuff.  Thanks for the great tips!!!


----------



## minniewannabe

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> I've been reading this thread ALL WEEK!  Thanks for all the great ideas.   Now that school is over I'm putting together a large bag/box of all the necessities.  Went to Walmart, Kmart and the Dollar Tree today and found almost everything but:
> 1. Palmolive wipes
> 2. cheap toothbrush holder
> 3. Tide tablets or small travel detergent
> 
> Also, for those of you who have used the over the door shoe holder, do you use the huge 11 compartment holder (I think it holds 22 shoes)?  This is the one I saw at Walmart today, but wasn't sure as it seemed quite large.
> 
> I'm thinking I now need a trip to Target, but it's not really close and the kids were exhausted today    I did pick up the DVD High School Musical to sort of bribe them thru the shopping!!!
> 
> thanks again for all the great ideas!!



I would get the large compartment holder.  I filled mine with only 2 slots to spare.  Here is what I put in mine last week:  the upper rows held a pair of scissors (I always need them on a trip for something), my vitamins, zyrtec, flonase, the kids vitamins, nail clippers/nail file/polish, tweezerman tweezers, shaving cream & razor.  The lower compartments held my kids toothbrushes  resting inside the lower half of the toothbrush holder w/ the cap off next to it (I am talking about the travel tube that holds toothbrushes available at Target/Walmart for .99).  Every thing else in the middle:  hair brushes/combs in one, shampoo & conditioner, hair gel & root lifter (i'm from the south), big Lubriderm lotion, Zeasorb foot powder (your feet will never get sweaty at the park w/ this powder, available at Walgreens for $9.87 but it works), Neutrogena eye cream & facial moisterizer w/ 15 spf & chapstick, self tanning lotion for my super white legs, deoderant, ponytail holders & barrets, sleeping mask.  I'm sure I had more stuff in there, but this is what I just thought of.  

Besides, when you are done with your trip the compartments have so many other uses.  I have a big one hanging inside my coat closet that holds all the scarves, mittens, gloves & hats for winter time.  I even keep our spare keys in the top compartments.  I have another that hangs on the back of my 2 year old's closet door.  I put all his little socks in there and can clearly see when it's time to do laundry.  If you have a girl you can use it to hold their hair accessories & jewelry, or barbie dolls.  It's good for art supplies too.  

Don't shop all over town for travel size detergent. Just put some powder detergent inside a ziploc bag or a left over butter tub (like country crock).  I'd also add a zippered lingerie bag to the laundry list.  I've always used a big one to hold my kids socks together in the washing machine & dryer.  It keeps them from disapearing in my house.  But more importantly, a sock won't get lost in the big dryers at the resorts.

I've also heard they discontinued the Pamolive wipes.  You can call the company to find out which stores still have them to save you some time.


----------



## english rose 47

I found micro mini umbellas at Walmart $8.95 but they are full size I found the big ziploc at Target and plan to use them. Also camp towels at Walmart.


----------



## mommy*RN

_


			
				TerBear4 said:
			
		


			I've been reading this thread ALL WEEK!  Thanks for all the great ideas.   Now that school is over I'm putting together a large bag/box of all the necessities.  Went to Walmart, Kmart and the Dollar Tree today and found almost everything but:
*1. Palmolive wipes
2. cheap toothbrush holder
3. Tide tablets or small travel detergent*

Click to expand...

_Hi!
Just wanted to let you know they no longer make the Palmolive wipes...I emailed the company when I couldn't find them at 3+ stores...the company didn't have any they would sell to me either.  I saw some places still have them online so I may purchase them that way as they were a life saver to me on our last trip.

If you are interested in liquid detergent I found 4 load bottles of Tide in the travel size item section of Target for $0.99.  I also found a cool toothbrush for my DS and DD that has a little suction cup on one end so it can stand on its own w/o a holder.  Those were $0.99 too and also in the same section.  I did buy the liquid Tide, but I think I may take powder with me instead.  I just worry about leaking, and even putting it in a ziploc I am afraid of a mess...I usually use powder at home so it won't be a hassel.  Plus I like detergent with bleach added and the Tide at Target is just regualr old Tide.  If you need them, Target also has rain ponchos in their $1 section (at our Target it is right when you walk in!).  They are colorful (red, blue, green and yellow) and for kids 45-100 lbs.  I bought 2 for DS...but I may buy more just in case they get ripped or nasty.  For a buck you can't go wrong!

Okay, enuf droning on about myself!  Best of luck searching for all your stuff!  Thanks for all the GREAT ideas!


----------



## Keggy

We bought a little 20 questions game - I know Target has it.  It is a small hand held game that is great for keeping your entire party busy in line.  We used it at a trip to Disneyland last year and already have it packed for our WDW trip this year.  

Kelly


----------



## TerBear4

LionQueen..........HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## TerBear4

minniewannabe said:
			
		

> Don't shop all over town for travel size detergent. Just put some powder detergent inside a ziploc bag or a left over butter tub (like country crock).  I'd also add a zippered lingerie bag to the laundry list.  I've always used a big one to hold my kids socks together in the washing machine & dryer.  It keeps them from disapearing in my house.  But more importantly, a sock won't get lost in the big dryers at the resorts.



GREAT IDEAS!!  I will take one more look at Target for some travel sizes, and then I think the little containers (we get lunch meat at the grocery store in glad containers and have tons left over) will do the trick.   I like the lingerie bag idea.  I have one put away I think I'll pull it out and pack it.  

Thanks for the tips on what to put in the shoe organizer.  Had not really thought of all those things.   

LOVE this board!!!


----------



## TerBear4

mommy*RN said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Just wanted to let you know they no longer make the Palmolive wipes...I emailed the company when I couldn't find them at 3+ stores...the company didn't have any they would sell to me either.  I saw some places still have them online so I may purchase them that way as they were a life saver to me on our last trip.
> 
> If you are interested in liquid detergent I found 4 load bottles of Tide in the travel size item section of Target for $0.99.  I also found a cool toothbrush for my DS and DD that has a little suction cup on one end so it can stand on its own w/o a holder.  Those were $0.99 too and also in the same section.  I did buy the liquid Tide, but I think I may take powder with me instead.  I just worry about leaking, and even putting it in a ziploc I am afraid of a mess...I usually use powder at home so it won't be a hassel.  Plus I like detergent with bleach added and the Tide at Target is just regualr old Tide.  If you need them, Target also has rain ponchos in their $1 section (at our Target it is right when you walk in!).  They are colorful (red, blue, green and yellow) and for kids 45-100 lbs.  I bought 2 for DS...but I may buy more just in case they get ripped or nasty.  For a buck you can't go wrong!
> 
> Okay, enuf droning on about myself!  Best of luck searching for all your stuff!  Thanks for all the GREAT ideas!



Oh, that is sad that they don't make the Palmolive wipes any more.  You would think there would have been a high enough to demand for them.  I might check online too.   Let me know if you locate any.  

I'm thinking liquid detergent might make the suitcase a little extra heavy too, plus with flying, you never can tell what will leak.  I'll look for the powder.  Last trip I found some Cheer in very small travel boxes at the Deals store here.   

We did pick up some Disney ponchos on Ebay     I love shopping online!!  However, I only have two, so I think I'll grab a few more at Target.  Thanks for all the great tips and ideas!!!


----------



## mommy*RN

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> Oh, that is sad that they don't make the Palmolive wipes any more.  You would think there would have been a high enough to demand for them.  I might check online too.   Let me know if you locate any.


I found a few places using Yahoo shopping:

http://www.petesdepot.com/627076.html  $4.29
http://raymondandco.com/coldisprod.html  $5.25

I don't know how much $$$ shipping will be...I am debating on buying them online...they really were an asset on our last trip.


----------



## TerBear4

mommy*RN said:
			
		

> I found a few places using Yahoo shopping:
> 
> http://www.petesdepot.com/627076.html  $4.29
> http://raymondandco.com/coldisprod.html  $5.25
> 
> I don't know how much $$$ shipping will be...I am debating on buying them online...they really were an asset on our last trip.




Mommy RN, do you ever shop on Ebay?   I just found a seller who has them for $1.50 each, with shipping it comes to about $4.50 for one 20 count container.   I think I might grab a few of these since so many of you mention how great they are for traveling.


----------



## LuvTinkBell

Today, my Wal_mart did not have any kid sized ponchos, so I need to keep looking for that.

I did see in the cosmetic/drug area Tide powder packets for doing laundry in the sink. There were 3 to a pack for about a dollar. I'd think it's not enough soap to use in a machine, but if you want to do more than rinse a swimsuit, or it your child has a Mickey bar all over his shirt and you aren't ready to do laundry it could come in handy.

And the little mister/fan things were on a display near the lightbulbs, hardware type stuff as were the big squirt bottle fans!


----------



## samanthacatangel

Hello, I recently found the Palmolive wipes at Duane Reade Drugstore (I am in NYC) in the 50% off section, and scooped them up.  I would check in your local drugstores, you may get lucky.

First Years also makes disposable straw cups, which have lasted a very long time even after being thrown in the dishwasher, but are cheap enough that I don't sweat it if I lose one.  I always have them on hand, as we like to do sit down meals, and it makes it easy to transfer a drink into it for my dd.  

I make two identical packing lists.  One I check off as I pack and make notations on (for ex. if I changed a spot for that item) and the other I use on the way home to make sure nothing is forgotten.

I purchased a CD of songs from WDW attractions on eBay to help ease any fears on the rides...my 4 year old dd is now looking forward to seeing the pirates and grim, grinning ghosts!  (Although this may change at any moment, lol)

I always call a few days prior to leaving to reconfirm all ADR's and other reservations (town car, etc).  Better to be over cautious than sorry.

Samantha


----------



## wicked_maleficent

I found glow sticks today at Dollar Tree...fifteen glow sticks for one dollar!   I bought five containers of them!!


----------



## KimRaye

Keggy said:
			
		

> We bought a little 20 questions game - I know Target has it.  It is a small hand held game that is great for keeping your entire party busy in line.  We used it at a trip to Disneyland last year and already have it packed for our WDW trip this year.
> 
> Kelly


Thank you Kelly!!  We have that game and I never thought of bringing it - consider it packed!


----------



## Shanan

I pack a small duffle bag in my big suitcase just in case ....


----------



## MPeter

My DW told me about this travel trip a couple years ago and I now can't go on any vacation without them.  

Bring a golf ball.  At then end of the day when your feet are sooooo tired just roll the arches of your feet on top of the ball while it's on the floor.  Feels incredible and takes hardly any room in the luggage.


----------



## english rose 47

I bought micro mini umbrellas at Walmart . They will be great for the showers and to give shade. Then they can go in school bookbags for the schoolyear.


----------



## dreamalittledream

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> Mommy RN, do you ever shop on Ebay?   I just found a seller who has them for $1.50 each, with shipping it comes to about $4.50 for one 20 count container.   I think I might grab a few of these since so many of you mention how great they are for traveling.




do you think you could "make" them on your own?  use a handiwipe, cut it up  and soak it in dish soap and let it dry out?  I may try it if anyone thinks it would work.


----------



## TerBear4

dreamalittledream said:
			
		

> do you think you could "make" them on your own?  use a handiwipe, cut it up  and soak it in dish soap and let it dry out?  I may try it if anyone thinks it would work.



That sounds like a great idea - I think it might work, yet I've not tried it so I don't know for sure.  

I made my Target visit today and found the poncho's in the dollar section.  I also picked up the Tide liquid detergent in a small container for 99 cents.  I thought it was small enough not to make the suitcase any more heavier than it was already going to be.   It looks like it will be enough for a few loads.  

Thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## KimRaye

dreamalittledream said:
			
		

> do you think you could "make" them on your own?  use a handiwipe, cut it up  and soak it in dish soap and let it dry out?  I may try it if anyone thinks it would work.


Yes, I do think it'll work.    I leave my handiwipe 'soaped up' many nights, and it's always still soapy the next day.  I imagine these would only be single-use tho, of course.

Great idea!


----------



## all4fun

disneymominny said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the wonderful tips! I will be using MANY of them.
> 
> My DD (9 months) still needs a bottle, any one know where I could get a tiny bottle of liquid dish detergent to wash them out at night?



I have seen small bottles of dish soap at our local Dollar Tree that would work.  When my ds was using bottles, I also liked to bring along a bottle brush. 



			
				Passions71203 said:
			
		

> Where do you get the leash type things at? TIA
> 
> 
> Erin



They are usually in the baby section at stores like Target and Walmart with the other home safety stuff like drawer latches and outlet covers.  You can get the plain nylon harness type and both Target and Wally world have the cute backpack ones that look like either a puppy or a monkey.  They are stuffed and have a small zipped pocket. The "tail" is the leash part and is detachable.  Really cute, IMO.  

Speaking of safety items, for those of you with toddler/preschoolers, we always pack outlet covers for the hotel/villa when we travel so we don't have to worry about ds shocking himself.  Those little door pinch guards are good to have for the bathroom doors as well  (The kind that slip on the edge of the door so it won't close all the way.)  Of course, a towel thrown over the top of the door works ok too.

hth!


----------



## peaches205

all4fun said:
			
		

> Of course, a towel thrown over the top of the door works ok too.



Awesome tip!  I wouldn't have thought of that and my DD is on a big 'slamming doors' kick these days!  Grrrrrrr.


----------



## daksmom11

julsmom said:
			
		

> I have read on disboards that Target has the Palmolive wipes and travel detergent. I looked at mine but I could not find either. Are both of these items in the obvious places or do I need to look elsewhere? I checked the laundry detergent section and dishsoap section. Help!
> 
> DD (5)


 I don't know if these are avalable everywhere but at my local grocery store the have small sponges with dish soap built in. I take them camping in a ziploc and they work great.


----------



## Jlampley

I am learning so much!!  Someone mentioned putting information on index cards and laminating them.  I would then punch a hole in the corner and attach a keyring.  That way it can be hung on your bag, stroller... and will be easily accessible.  

I LOVE this thread - I'm taking notes as I read- Thanks so much


----------



## goofy1022

I found the travel size liquid Tide back in the Health & Beauty dept with all of the other travel size items (shampoos, etc...).  HTH


----------



## TerBear4

thelionqueen said:
			
		

> Lanyard/cord that hold up to 8 different ID's/credit cards.  I always had my park passes, Credit Cards and other ID's available around my neck and never had to worry about losing them.  Bought @ Target for .88cents!



I looked for these and could not find them.  I stopped by Office Depot today to pick up a small soft binder for all the info I've printed out and I looked around for those name badges.  I found a pack of 12 (I realize we don't need that many) clear name badge holders.  They already have the hole punched in them so you can attach to a lanyard or a keychain.  You can slide in your park passes and other ID's.  I think this is going to work nicely and keep them organized and waterproofed (for the most part).

Thanks again for this idea!!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I am so going to try the ziploc bags even for the teens. 
I also do a Daily list with Ressies and park hours, including what we would like to accomplish for the day.


----------



## tsd1202

Deleted duplicate post from above.
DIS server too slow   & I'm too impatient  
Guess I pressed the button too many times while waiting.


----------



## tsd1202

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> I looked for these and could not find them.  I stopped by Office Depot today to pick up a small soft binder for all the info I've printed out and I looked around for those name badges.  I found a pack of 12 (I realize we don't need that many) clear name badge holders.  They already have the hole punched in them so you can attach to a lanyard or a keychain.  You can slide in your park passes and other ID's.  I think this is going to work nicely and keep them organized and waterproofed (for the most part).
> 
> Thanks again for this idea!!!



I bought my lanyards at Walmart last week- they are in the jewlery dept.  I found mine on a spinning rack hanging by keychains and eye glass holders.  I think they were 1.00-1.50  .  The cords are more the size of a shoestring than the thicker ones you see at Disney (that people put the pins on). I still think you could decorate with pins or maybe even Disney Beads if you can find them.  I actually think they will be lighter and more comfortable to wear.

FYI- I also went to my local Disney Store and was told they don't sell them.

Off to have Disney Dreams  Goodnight!


----------



## 2 princes 1 princess

momlvsdsny said:
			
		

> I just saw this in the family fun magazine.  You can take one of those plastic hanging door shoe organizers and put it over the back of the car seat so that it is facing your child, and use it to put things for them to do on the trip (the picture showed crayons in one pocket, stickers in another, a container of snacks in one, etc) I thought that looked really neat, and could keep them occupied for quite a while on the long trip!!


Great idea for the car!  I have one for the room but I didn't even think of using one in the car!  Thanks!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

tsd1202 said:
			
		

> I bought my lanyards at Walmart last week- they are in the jewlery dept.  I found mine on a spinning rack hanging by keychains and eye glass holders.  FYI- I also went to my local Disney Store and was told they don't sell them.


I also found lanyards at Claire's (accesory store in the mall if you do not know it). they had several differnet kinds-no Disney when I was there.  I got 2 pink/silver leopard print lanyards for my DD7 & DD4 to start their pin trading this year.  They were on sales for $1.75 each. I figured it was a good stating point and then if we see ones we like in WDW, maybe they will chosse that as their souvenier.


----------



## DADof2Princesses40

Great thread!  So many great ideas!  I love the ziploc bags of cloths for each day, the autograph book, and the paper for the outside of the door.


----------



## allonte

TerBear4 said:
			
		

> I've been reading this thread ALL WEEK!  Thanks for all the great ideas.   Now that school is over I'm putting together a large bag/box of all the necessities.  Went to Walmart, Kmart and the Dollar Tree today and found almost everything but:
> 1. Palmolive wipes
> 2. cheap toothbrush holder
> 3. Tide tablets or small travel detergent



If you can't find the Tide tablets or don't like powder detergent, try picking up a bottle of All Small and Mighty! It's a small, compact liquid detergent that washes 36 loads per bottle!


----------



## TerBear4

tsd1202 said:
			
		

> I bought my lanyards at Walmart last week- they are in the jewlery dept.  I found mine on a spinning rack hanging by keychains and eye glass holders.  I think they were 1.00-1.50  .  The cords are more the size of a shoestring than the thicker ones you see at Disney (that people put the pins on). I still think you could decorate with pins or maybe even Disney Beads if you can find them.  I actually think they will be lighter and more comfortable to wear.




I picked up a few of these at Walmart today - I decided to get two extra so I can attach my kids disposable cameras to one for each of them to wear.  This way they will have their own camera handy at all times


----------



## sunnishine

1) mini umbrellas from dollar store
2) Large mickey pens on a lanyard from dollar store for autographs
3) travel size hungry hippos- self contained can't lose parts- kids end up playing with others while waiting for parades etc
4) for planning free planner http://www.touringplans.com/UG/ awesome!
5) backpack to hang on back of stroller + fanny pack for me
6) misty mate from walmart ($8) + neck coolers from QVC ($18 for 6)+ water spray/fan bottle ($4) 


All I can think of right now that hasn't been listed already
Sunni


----------



## minniewannabe

If you live near a ROSS store (kinda like a Marshalls/TJMaxx, but a notch or two below), they have the clear plastic over the door shoe holder (w/ 20 compartments) for $6.99.  They also had the collapsalbe mesh laundry hamper for $3.99.  They are located on the organizational aisle after the decorative greenery aisle.  That is better prices than at Walmart & Target.


----------



## disneyfansx5

If anyone lives near a Walls Bargain Center, they have the collapsable laundry baskets for 99 cents.


----------



## goofy4mykids

Thanks for all the great ideas !!!!!  I am having a blast reading!1!
 
I just bought 100 glow sticks on E-bay for 13.98 at glow2u he still has alot more I think its a great deal...  

I also purchased a child safety harness  for 8.00  for my soon to be two year old DD.  I had one for my DS when he was a toddler and we visited the world. So many parents asked me if I purchased it in the parks...And where they could get one.


----------



## zookeeper

all4fun said:
			
		

> They are usually in the baby section at stores like Target and Walmart with the other home safety stuff like drawer latches and outlet covers.  You can get the plain nylon harness type and both Target and Wally world have the cute backpack ones that look like either a puppy or a monkey.  They are stuffed and have a small zipped pocket. The "tail" is the leash part and is detachable.  Really cute, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! Even though I COMPLETELY understand the need for harnesses on kids I have to admit I've never been a fan of how it looks. Today at the zoo I saw someone using one of the backpack ones. It was a monkey and the tail was the leash part just like all4fun said. I have to say it was SOOOOO cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## MeLaNie9

We packed some snacks and breakfast foods (little cereal boxes, bowls, spoons, and fruit bars) and had to fit in diapers and wipes.  I am a light packer but DH is not, but I was not going to take more than 2 moderate sized suitcases.  I had previously purchased a pack of SpaceBags (for home storage of bedding and stuff) and found the travel ones that were included in my pack to be invaluable for this trip.  They really decreased the amount of space we had to dedicate to clothes and could use for all this other stuff!  You just put your clothes in and roll them up and the air gets pushed out and your clothes are compressed/"vacuum packed".

Also, we got glow sticks and glow bracelets/necklaces at WalMart before the trip.  Our DS(2) loved these and wanted to sleep with one every night after getting it home from the parks.  We had some extra bracelets on our last night and gave them to 2 little girls who were coveting my DS's glow stick.


----------



## hayleypiesmom

I found Disney themed photo albums at Dollar Tree recently (4x6, plastic flexible)-- I think it holds about 36 photos.  When I was there, I saw Mickey, Pooh & Friends, Princess, etc...

I also bought a package of 4 x 6 index cards, which I've written all types of pertinent info (or printed that size)-- flight info, ADR's, resort reservation  number, plus budget and itenerary stuff.  I've got lots of empty pages, still!

I'll still take my original documents, but I think it will make it easy to make a quick reference.  Won't be heavy, or take up much room in a backpack, either.

I can slip out all the cards when the trip is over (possibly-- I'm more likely to keep in intact for reference next time) and use for photos!


----------



## katytrott

Does anyone with toddlers or babies take any toys with them. I can't imagine my son spending two weeks without any toys to amuse him at times when we are not in the parks eg in the villa. Problem is all his toys are big and bulky and not travel friendly particularly on planes. I have got small, cheap entertaining toys for the plane trip, but I don't think they will last or will be safe enough for the whole two weeks.   
How do you pack these toys? You know the shape sorters, stacking bricks, jigsaws etc


----------



## goofy4mykids

I love to bring the small Lego sets (fits into the palm of you hand) keeps kids entertained during sit down meals my DS (6) loves them.  He always picks out a few new sets when we visit DWT disney Lego store.


----------



## jayhjay

katytrott said:
			
		

> Does anyone with toddlers or babies take any toys with them. I can't imagine my son spending two weeks without any toys to amuse him at times when we are not in the parks eg in the villa. Problem is all his toys are big and bulky and not travel friendly particularly on planes. I have got small, cheap entertaining toys for the plane trip, but I don't think they will last or will be safe enough for the whole two weeks.
> How do you pack these toys? You know the shape sorters, stacking bricks, jigsaws etc



There is a company called A Baby's Best Friend that rents a million different child friendly things, toys among them. They also rent strollers, high chairs, car seats, etc. We rented a full-size crib from them and were very pleased.  They delivered the crib to the hotel wrapped in plastic. Very clean and in good condition. You may want to try them for toys, especially if you expect a lot of down time in your room.  Their site is www.abbf.com.  JJ


----------



## MeLaNie9

We didn't pack any toys for DS(almost 2).   In our room, we only had the stuff we took for him on the plane - his favorite stuffed animal, a familiar blanket, stickers, a few books, and those Crayola Color Magic markers and paper (didn't want him scribbling all over the plane or the hotel room).  He did not need or want any other toys as we were either at the parks or he was sleeping in the room.  Any down time he had in the room he looked at the books or colored with the markers/paper or watched Mickey on the Disney cartoons channel on the resort TV.


----------



## mammoth_fan

mommy*RN said:
			
		

> I found at Target that Palmolive made individual towels with the detergent built right in.  When we would get back to our room from the parks I would set about cleaning out DS's cup AND our cups from the resort.



PERFECT!! That's going on my list of "to-buys"!


----------



## katytrott

Thanks for the ideas. That baby site is great, we probably will hire a stroller as well now. Our son is mad keen on books and jigsaws so we'll take them as well as quite flat.


----------



## gwcollins71

Great thread!  Sign me up!


----------



## sully7

I love this thread!!

We are heading to Ft. Wilderness in sept   (Free Dining!  Yay!!!)  I already have started gathering things and hiding them from the kids and DH.

I got glow sticks at Jewel/Osco for $1 per 11 sticks.  They come with connectors to make necklaces, earings etc!

I am also going to bring stuff to make the storage easier.  I will bring a collapsable hamper and over the door shoe organizer for the bathroom.

I am also going to bring some hanging canvas shelves (the kind that velcro over a closet rod) to use some closet hanging space for shorts and T shirts!  Also I found the cutest collapsable canvas cubes at Target (they are about 1 cubic foot) for the kids stuff.  They should hold each kids clothes for the week (using the one outfit per ziploc bag idea!)  All these things will fold down to nearly nothing and the use I plan to get from them will definately be greater than any space thay may take up in transit!

Keep the great ideas coming!  I know that our trip will cost less and be more fun because of what you all are teaching me!  Thanks!


----------



## gwcollins71

Sully,

I see that you're mentioning Jewel-Osco.  Where are you from?


----------



## TerBear4

One of the most helpful ideas (I think I read it on this thread) has been the empty prescription bottles from my local pharmacy.  I asked for three or four and my pharmacist gave me a dozen in various sizes.  I'm using them for all the vitamins, aspirin, tums, and other medications.   Then I'm labeling them all with one of those clicker-label things (I forget what they are called).  It has been a life saver.

Almost there!!!!


----------



## 5wdwfans

bump


----------



## sully7

gwcollins71 said:
			
		

> Sully,
> 
> I see that you're mentioning Jewel-Osco.  Where are you from?


 GWCOLLINS,

We are in Bolingbrook!  I guess we are neighbors!


----------



## angwill

When we go on vacation to Disney, the beach, or wherever I pack bathing suit bottoms for my son for each day.  This way he is ready for the water whatever kind we run into and they dry quick.  I buy them at the end of the season each year in a bigger size for the next year for about $2-$4 each

HTH,
Angela


----------



## sconnell

We drive, so I can bring lots of little extras.   

*We are going to bring those folding chairs in the bag so we can sit outside of our room while the kids are falling asleep. We'll get something to drink or snack on. We can also take them with us to the playground or to sit while the kids run around in the courtyards at POFQ. 

*I love the idea about decorations in your windows, since we are going near MNSSHP, we'll take seasonal items like cobwebs!

*I'm bringing magnets to post our schedule on the metal door.

*The Schedule-My most important organizational tool. It is our flexable guide. If anyone would like a sample of my schedule, pm me your email addy and I will email you a .pdf version. It lists all of our days, park hours, emh, parade times, conf #s, ADRs, etc. Everything on one sheet. If you have the capability to create a .pdf (not just read one) then you can save it that way and then print it on what ever size card you want. (3x5 or 4x6 is good, even business card size, if you want to do each day then pass them out)

*I bring a little rubbermaid box (maybe a little larger than shoe box, maybe the same size) to put all of our snacks in. I take them out of the box so more will fit. Granola bars, fruit snacks, individual bags of chex mix, they all stay in the box. They aren't scattered all over and they can be moved easily.

*I love the idea of getting dinner time ziploc bags ready so you have them in a little kit. This could even be done for toddlers! I'm going to put a disposable bib, antibacterial handi-wipes, a suprise like pipe cleaners for nice quiet places, a small snack in case they don't really like what they serve. Then all of it can be put in the bag and thrown away! Don't forget the clean ups for Mickey Bars too! (those things can get MESSY!)

*If you are a scrapbooker, try to bring a container to put all of those little mementos in every time you go back to the room. I've seen those 12x12 plastic cases for $7 at the craft stores. That way nothing gets lost or bent! And your expensive ride photos can go in there too!


----------



## english rose 47

Found little first aid kits ayt Dollar Tree and Walmart I plan on picking up themed bandaids to add to each of them like Zoo animals for AK,Race cars for MGM, Nemo for Epcot anf Mickey or princess for MK.Kids bought cheap hardcover small notebooks at AC moores and I looking for Disney stickers to decorate them.Camp towels from Walmart are a space saver. I found ponchos at Dollar Tree 2 for $1 I plan to toss after using rather than worry about refolding or mold. The shower curtains for privacy how do tou hang them?


----------



## Stephieann

just posting so i can get lots of good tips.!!!!!!


----------



## wheelerkidz3

wow! these are some great tips, and i can't wait til we can use them in a few months!!!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

english rose 47 said:
			
		

> The shower curtains for privacy how do tou hang them?



I've heard of using a tension rod but that seems to be a paid to pack.  I would suggest the Command Hooks by 3M, they are made to be removeable and leave no marks/residue (just not sure exactly how you would hang it but seems much easier than a rod!

Also, check DollarTree for Disney Stickers that you need.  I found lots of different ones over the last few weeks, I check check if I am near them.  Yesterday, I found Disney tattoos at a local Dollar store(not DollarTree).  The had princesses and Mickey/Minnie.  I got a few of them.  Last year we paid $5 or $6 for my girls to get a small one at the POP.  They are young enough that they don't care where they get them, Mom is as good as getting it at the park.

Have fun!


----------



## sconnell

*If you plan to go to the water park or pool when you first arrive, pack all of you swimming items together. (I put all of our suits, water shoes, sunscreen, etc. in our beach bag.) If you are flying, you can put them in a suitcase that way. If your room isn't quite ready yet, then all you have to do is pull out that bag and everything is ready!


----------



## SLDL

Subscribing....this is some great info!


----------



## thelionqueen

Just to let everyone know, the travel sizes @ Bath & Body works are only 2 for $5.  I loved the idea of buying a new scent when travelling so it would remind you of the trip when you got home.  Also, lots of the body washes & lotions are only $4-$5.  Just an fyi!


----------



## dawnedwards

these tips are great


----------



## okduke

Sooo many good ideas!

We're not making our trip for 83.7 days, but we just could not wait to see what Dollar Tree had to offer.

We got the Disney themed photo albums . . . princess, pooh, and mickey.  $1 each.  Not sure what we'll do with them all.  I think we bought 8.  

We got several Disney themed Sticker sets.  They had a huge selection of the glow necklace/bracelets.  We bought two different kinds and we're walking around the house right now comparing them.  We'll definitely go back for more.

We were hoping to find the discontinued Palmolive towels.  No luck, but . . . . we found something that compared itself to the Palmolive DishWipes.  Sunglow DishWipes . . . 20 5 x 4 inch wipes for $1.  I have no idea if this is the same thing or not but we're going to give them a try.

Other things:  Goofy/Donald Duck coloring books, 5 toothbrush set with travel covers, beach balls for the pool.

Loving this thread.  Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## english rose 47

Just heard today that Oriental Trading has a catalog with Disney scrapbooking supplies, Scrapbooks pages stickers, I'm calling to get a copy of the catalog, my boss said she just ordered but didn,t have the catalog with her. Will let THREAD IF IT" S AS GOOD A DEAL AS SHE SAYS!


----------



## PreppyPolyMom

This thread is so great!  So much I hadn't even thought of.  I ran out yesterday to Dollar Tree and found Palmolive Dish Wipes. they have some tiki luau looking stuff and we are staying at the Poly so I got a nightlight with a tiki figure on it.  I also got a "polynesian" looking toothbrush holder for the room! This is fun!


----------



## sconnell

PreppyPolyMom said:
			
		

> I ran out yesterday to Dollar Tree and found Palmolive Dish Wipes.


I can't believe this! I've been looking EVERYWHERE! It's like I'm crazy! My DH is tired of me looking for these! I'm going to have to go to our DT's today!


----------



## PreppyPolyMom

sconnell said:
			
		

> I can't believe this! I've been looking EVERYWHERE! It's like I'm crazy! My DH is tired of me looking for these! I'm going to have to go to our DT's today!




My DT had tons, but they were the lemon scent and I really wanted the regular green.


----------



## spokanemom

I'm in Wa state and I have been looking everywhere too!  I can't find them either.  I have gone to our DT and they don't have them.  

I am thinking that you should buy ALL of them at your DT and with all of the people on this board looking for them, you could pay for your trip to Disney on the profits!


----------



## minniemousememories

I love all of these ideas!  Thank you!  
My best tips organization/space saving tips are to 
#1 check out this board, 
#2  Plan ahead and plan for the "just in case"
#3 I found "princess" lanyards (not disney but they say princess) at the dollar store, excited about that
#4 Have everyone match clothes color as much as possible to spot each other through the crowd easily
#5 When I pack with the zip lock bags, I use an index card to write big and also put where we are going that day in the bag
#6 Keep autograph supplies in your camera bag to keep readily available
#7 Buy souveniers in advance and space out the time that you give them out
#8  Love the disney themed fruit snacks

That's all I can think of for now!
Keep the ideas rolling!


----------



## PreppyPolyMom

spokanemom said:
			
		

> I'm in Wa state and I have been looking everywhere too!  I can't find them either.  I have gone to our DT and they don't have them.
> 
> I am thinking that you should buy ALL of them at your DT and with all of the people on this board looking for them, you could pay for your trip to Disney on the profits!




Well I was going to offer and see if anyone would like me to go and buy some and mail them.  It would be actual cost.  $1.05 (after tax) + cheap 1st class actual shipping.  Let me know if there is any interest and I will be happy to:  here is my e-mail if anyone is interested: army4us4@aol.com


----------



## mommy*RN

PreppyPolyMom said:
			
		

> Well I was going to offer and see if anyone would like me to go and buy some and mail them.  It would be actual cost.  $1.05 (after tax) + cheap 1st class actual shipping.  Let me know if there is any interest and I will be happy to:  here is my e-mail if anyone is interested: army4us4@aol.com


What a generous offer!  I am going to check our Dollar Tree today, but if I can't find any you will be getting an email from me!  I LOVE these wipes!  I can't believe Palmolive quit making them!

I should mention that you can email their company and tell them how great these are for trips and such...it could mean that might reintroduce them!  If they marketed them towards traveler's with children they might just up their sales!

Here is the comment section where you can send them a note...
http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate/US/HC/ContactUs/Submission.cvsp?Message=ContactUs

Thanks again for the offer!


----------



## kmccain

I stock piled some Palmolive Dish Wipes that I found on clearance in the grocery store. They work really well in my camper too. 

Thanks for the link to Colgate-Palmolive. I told them that I cannot find them. 

Someone should start a thread with that link so we can get more response!!!


----------



## PreppyPolyMom

mommy*RN said:
			
		

> What a generous offer!  I am going to check our Dollar Tree today, but if I can't find any you will be getting an email from me!  I LOVE these wipes!  I can't believe Palmolive quit making them!
> 
> I should mention that you can email their company and tell them how great these are for trips and such...it could mean that might reintroduce them!  If they marketed them towards traveler's with children they might just up their sales!
> 
> Here is the comment section where you can send them a note...
> http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate/US/HC/ContactUs/Submission.cvsp?Message=ContactUs
> 
> Thanks again for the offer!



Just let me know.......I went today and got 6 more boxes and they still had lots!


----------



## mommy*RN

PreppyPolyMom said:
			
		

> Just let me know.......I went today and got 6 more boxes and they still had lots!


I found some at our Dollar Store today and bought a bunch!  I hope you didn't buy more than you can use (or I hope that others have taken you up on your generous offer!)

Thanks again for your offer though!  It was soooo nice of you!


----------



## asramears

OK...here is the reply I received from Colgate about the Palmolive Dish Wipes.  This really stinks!!!!!    

Dear Ms Mears

Thank you for your recent inquiry about PALMOLIVE Dish Wipes. We
appreciate your interest in our company and are pleased to have the
opportunity to respond.

We are sorry to tell you that the product you are interested in is not
currently being manufactured. In response to decreased consumer demand,
we sometimes have to stop making a product. Unfortunately, we do not
have any remaining stock to offer you directly. Even though we cannot
help you at this time, it is important for us to hear from consumers,
such as you, so that we are aware of your continued interest. We will
be sure to share your comments with our Business Development Group.

We hope you will continue to rely on our company for quality products
and services and that you will contact us again if you need additional
information or have any further questions.

Sincerely,

Cathy
Consumer Affairs Representative
Consumer Affairs

IACM/ABW

3524064A


----------



## dianemb

We pack an extra carry on bag or fold up duffle bag for the plane trip home.  We put all the dirty clothes in it so our good sturdy suitcases can hold souveniers.  This also helps when you get home to get the laundry started.


----------



## mommy*RN

asramears said:
			
		

> OK...here is the reply I received from Colgate about the Palmolive Dish Wipes.  This really stinks!!!!!
> 
> Dear Ms Mears
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry about PALMOLIVE Dish Wipes. We
> appreciate your interest in our company and are pleased to have the
> opportunity to respond.
> 
> We are sorry to tell you that the product you are interested in is not
> currently being manufactured. In response to decreased consumer demand,
> we sometimes have to stop making a product. Unfortunately, we do not
> have any remaining stock to offer you directly. Even though we cannot
> help you at this time, it is important for us to hear from consumers,
> such as you, so that we are aware of your continued interest. We will
> be sure to share your comments with our Business Development Group.
> 
> We hope you will continue to rely on our company for quality products
> and services and that you will contact us again if you need additional
> information or have any further questions.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Cathy
> Consumer Affairs Representative
> Consumer Affairs
> 
> IACM/ABW
> 
> 3524064A


hehe    This is word for word the same email I received from them!  I was hoping if enough people emailed them asking for these wipes they might reintroduce them...it couldn't have been that long ago that they quit making them because I found them in February 2002.  They are so much cheaper than buying disposable cups!

Oh well, we can hope they reintroduce them...but in the meantime it is nice that they are showing up at the $1 stores!


----------



## disneychickforever

omg what an awesome site!!! I made about 4 pages of notes, plus our menus which were 13 pages long all together!!! This is such an awesome thread!!! It should be made into a sticky, a lot of people can benefit from it, if they don't mind reading through 16 pages of tips, (I sure didn't, though it did take me a while to do since I was read every single post word of word....) keep the advice coming!!!!!!

Um tips from me 
1. If you have any kids with special needs GET A STROLLER OR WHEELCHAIR!! my sister is autistic, and believe me, the wheelchair was a life saver on the trips, when I was younger I even sat on top (hehe) Also important for a stroller for younger kids, you don't want a tired fit in the middle of the park.

2. One thing my sister really loved was those little things that spin and light up, it kept her entertained in line and resturants.

3. Make sure you have something to help an autistic child during loud attractions, sound is usually twice to five times louder for them, my sister often had trouble with the noises.

Okay, I had a list of 11 things here on autistic children, but it was going off topic a bit, so I'm jsut going to use them to start a new thread.....


----------



## kmccain

asramears said:
			
		

> OK...here is the reply I received from Colgate about the Palmolive Dish Wipes.  This really stinks!!!!!
> 
> Dear Ms Mears
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry about PALMOLIVE Dish Wipes. We
> appreciate your interest in our company and are pleased to have the
> opportunity to respond.
> 
> We are sorry to tell you that the product you are interested in is not
> currently being manufactured. In response to decreased consumer demand,
> we sometimes have to stop making a product. Unfortunately, we do not
> have any remaining stock to offer you directly. Even though we cannot
> help you at this time, it is important for us to hear from consumers,
> such as you, so that we are aware of your continued interest. We will
> be sure to share your comments with our Business Development Group.
> 
> We hope you will continue to rely on our company for quality products
> and services and that you will contact us again if you need additional
> information or have any further questions.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Cathy
> Consumer Affairs Representative
> Consumer Affairs
> 
> IACM/ABW
> 
> 3524064A




I got the same exact email too!   

We can always hope someone else will make them!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

I will check our DT's for Palmolive Wipes too and our Big Lots.  We have 3 DT's in town.  I'll check them all, maybe we can get a little business going here. Ha!Ha!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

i cannot find these wipes anywhere 

lovin the list though!!


----------



## sconnell

WAAAHH!   I can't believe it. We have 3DT's and none of them have them. (Apparently, we get lots of the new DT stuff, I found out there is a huge DT distribution center near here.) Neither does our Big Lots.


----------



## djm99

I usually travel with large groups (at least 2 other families) so most of my post may be of assistance to large groups traveling to Disney.  

I apologize in advance if this is a repeat post, but I always go to Target or Wal-Mart and take a look in the travel-size section.  Don't forget things like...
1.  Toilet Seat Covers - I always have these in my purse.
2. Extra Toilet paper roll - travel size
3. Baby wipes - it doesn't matter if you have a baby or not - buy them!!!
4.  Pre-purchase as much as humanly possible.  For example, go to the dollar store without the kids.  Buy the glow in the dark bracelets, rings, necklaces, etc.  This will elevate paying $8 for the glow in the dark items at Disney.
5.  Visit your local Disney Store and buy the spinning character thingies before you leave.  The Disney Store is almost always having a great sale.  They recently had 2 adult T-Shirts for $15 and 4 Kids T-Shirts for $25.  And don’t forget Disney Dollars.  Having Disney Dollars helps us out a lot.  I recommend having $15- $25 a day per child – allowing these DD’s to be spent on whatever they want (not included meals – but it does include snacks).  

Best Organizational tips.....
1.  As I read through the boards I cut and paste information (get tips, advise, etc.) on one word document marked _"Disney Info 2006".  _ Then, maybe a few weeks before I depart I completely read and reanalyze the tips, etc.  This allows information and tips I read 6 months ago to be fresh in my mind – and gives me time to purchase things – if needed.

2.  Print out the Ultimate Packing List and re-organize it to fit my trip.  Click HERE – cut and paste this info to a word document to make any alterations.  Share this if you are traveling with other families, and highlight things that are most important.  

3. If you are traveling with other families – I usually share a trip report with them – a really good.  It allows them to “see” Disney through other people’s eyes.  


Space Saving?

1.  Well, I don't know if this qualifies as space saving but I always bring an extra small EMPTY bag.  Something that will either fold in my suitcase or something that I can put my "junk" in (ie: because we always stay in either a condo or house in Orlando - I usually pack soaps, laundry detergent, etc in this bag - things that I know we will not have to bring home).  This allows extra space for packing when I return home.  I always pack well departing home - but returning home - its like whatever


----------



## disneychickforever

djm99 said:
			
		

> Space Saving?
> 
> 1.  Well, I don't know if this qualifies as space saving but I always bring an extra small EMPTY bag.  Something that will either fold in my suitcase or something that I can put my "junk" in (ie: because we always stay in either a condo or house in Orlando - I usually pack soaps, laundry detergent, etc in this bag - things that I know we will not have to bring home).  This allows extra space for packing when I return home.  I always pack well departing home - but returning home - its like whatever



Sounds like me!! I hate packing to go home, because I don't want to go home!!!! But going there, god, I'm always the first one to start and the first one done, I do both mine and my little sisters packing (with her help of course) We pack minimally, and then one the way home, we throw all our clothes in one suitcase, and all our little trinkets we picked up in the other   Ah, the advantages of driving to disney, all the room in the world....er.....well at least the car 

 I can't wait


----------



## merekc

For the people looking for the Palmolive dish wipes, I just saw some similar no-name brand wipes two places within the last week.  One was at Deals (another type of dollar store) and the other was at Price Chopper (a regional grocery chain) in the dollar section. So there are still some out there, keep looking.


----------



## missj1975

For anyone who like getting pressed pennies, I put my quarters and pennies in the little plastic film containers that 35mm film come in.  I put in two quarters, penny, two quarters, penny,etc... so that way when I see a pressed penny machine, I just grab the film container instead of fumbling in my bag for quarters and pennies.  If you never buy 35mm film, you can go to a Walgreens photo department and ask for some empty containers.  Most Walgreens recycle the little containers so they have extras behind the counter.


----------



## kitsch4

I love this thread, LionQueen!  Lots of great ideas!  I like the idea of bringing pipe cleaners for the kids to play with; the popup laundry hamper; the toothbrush holder, etc.  djm- where did you get the toilet seat covers?  What a great idea to carry them with you!  Any other ideas for little things to keep the kids (7 and 3) busy while waiting in lines or waiting for the food in a restaurant?  (Again- love the pipe cleaner idea.)  Thanks, everyone, for all the great ideas.


----------



## familyfirsttimer

kitsch4 djm- where did you get the toilet seat covers?  What a great idea to carry them with you[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jumping in here because I just saw them today at Target in the travel section (in front of our pharmacy).  However, I do have to say that I never encountered a bathroom at WDW last May(our 1st trip) that did not have seat covers available!  It was a great surprise at how well they were kept up.
> if anyone has seen different, please advise, otherwise, I woudl say that is 1 thing that you don't have to bring.  Thanks!


----------



## djm99

kitsch4 said:
			
		

> djm- where did you get the toilet seat covers?  What a great idea to carry them with you!  Any other ideas for little things to keep the kids (7 and 3) busy while waiting in lines or waiting for the food in a restaurant?  (Again- love the pipe cleaner idea.)  Thanks, everyone, for all the great ideas.


Both Target and Wal-Mart have them.  Wal-Mart’s are 50 cents vs. Target's .99 cents.  Although Disney often has these available it’s a must to almost always have these in my possession - just because.  If you visit any restaurant outside of Disney, have to stop on your way to Disney (especially if your driving).  And sometimes you walk in stall and that particular stall does not have any more.  They are just great to have always.


----------



## Deebo

Thanks for all of the great ideas!  You guys have covered most of my ideas, and then some.  I have one tip to add. . . 
My nephew overheats easily.  Instead of one of those misting fans, we carry a tiny spray bottle (the size that sample hairsprays come in) filled with water so that we can spritz him when he needs to be reconstituted.  It works great, and doesn't take up much room in the fanny pack (I know- they are uncool, but they are WAY convenient).


----------



## kitsch4

djm99 said:
			
		

> Both Target and Wal-Mart have them.  Wal-Marts are 50 cents vs. Target's .99 cents.  Although Disney often has these available its a must to almost always have these in my possession - just because.  If you visit any restaurant outside of Disney, have to stop on your way to Disney (especially if your driving).  And sometimes you walk in stall and that particular stall does not have any more.  They are just great to have always.



That's just what I was thinking.  I am leaving in a week to take my DS on a roadtrip to Northern Mich.  He is potty training, which will mean lots of stops at rest areas.  Yuk.  But just to have them for local stops, too, will be great.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mickey-4-Me

Subscribing. Thanks for all of the great tips. I never would have thought of some of these. Keep them coming.


----------



## LindaBabe

I miss the purex laundry tablets - they were so much less messy than either liquid OR powder.

We're adults, so our list probably differs from the families, although we do use the shoe holder . . .

When staying in a value resort, I take a little hard side cooler as one of my three luggage items.  It holds very nicely a 4 cup coffee maker, filters, dishtowl (for padding), coffee (in a zip lock), sharp knife, spoon, paper towels, some big ziplocks & a tiny bottle of dishsoap.  I LOATHE Nescafe!

At the resort, All the stuff comes out to the closet shelf - ice goes in the zip lock (lasts longer if packed tight, rather than lose in the cooler) - and my fruit / cheese/ juice / water from the grocery stop or food court has a place to stay cool.  I cover the cooler with a folded bathtowel for increased insulation, and stash it under the sink.

Also, I have "packs"  in zippered clear bags from the cosmetics section of target/wally,k - I refill when I get home so they're ready to go.

laundry pack (soap, dryer sheets, quarters, stain stick) - 

camera pack (camera, media cards, batteries, charger, mini-tripod, brush, lens wipes, instruction book) - 

medicine pack (small packets of anything I might need - cause you ONLY need it when you don't have it) - 

postcard / trip report pack - (preprinted address labels, stamps, pen, small spiral notebook, sometimes prewritten postcards from the last trip)

Pin traders pack - (trading pins from ebay) 


Also, I have certain things I only use at Disney / or cruise - glow sticks, bubbles, watertight boxes on lanyards, fancy socks, ponchos, fanny pack, etc.  They get packed right back in one small bag and stored in the luggage.

Great thread!  Keep it up!


----------



## mom2aba

Thanks for all the tips.  I can't believe all I have learned just reading this thread - didn't think about taking autograph books, imprinted pennies, etc.  I had never heard of trading pins, either.  

I have a question about the lanyards.  I have not been to Disney in over 20 years - I was a teenager then and we had little ticket books where we ripped out the tickets for each ride.  I know that now they have passes, but don't you need to use these passes for entrance and the fast pass machines?  Wouldn't it be a hassle to put them in those plastic cases on the lanyard?  Please explain.

Thanks,

Carole


----------



## mom 2 3

We just got back and I used the shoe rack, toothbrush holder, and ziploc bags for clothes.  I even used the ziploc bags for my DS14 because he is color blind and it saved so much time by him not having to ask me if his clothes matched.  I have to say I was disappointed  in that I went to HD and go  t all the lime green mickey heads I could find, even got some other colors and my DD12 and I spent time cutting out and laminating and making signs for our windows and we were the only room in the entire 4 building courtyard that had our window decorated.  We stayed at POP in the 90's section.  However, I did not see anyone else with towel animals except us.  I had gotten all excited thinking that I might see other DISers but didn't.  Oh well we had fun decorating.


----------



## bobcat

mom2aba said:
			
		

> I have a question about the lanyards.  I have not been to Disney in over 20 years - I was a teenager then and we had little ticket books where we ripped out the tickets for each ride.  I know that now they have passes, but don't you need to use these passes for entrance and the fast pass machines?  Wouldn't it be a hassle to put them in those plastic cases on the lanyard?  Please explain.



Yes you will need to use your passes to enter the parks and get FP but not all rides have FP. You will only need to take your pass out a few times during the day so if you have it in a wallet , pocket or FP holder on your lanyard you will still need access to it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

missj1975 said:
			
		

> For anyone who like getting pressed pennies, I put my quarters and pennies in the little plastic film containers that 35mm film come in.  I put in two quarters, penny, two quarters, penny,etc... so that way when I see a pressed penny machine, I just grab the film container instead of fumbling in my bag for quarters and pennies.  If you never buy 35mm film, you can go to a Walgreens photo department and ask for some empty containers.  Most Walgreens recycle the little containers so they have extras behind the counter.



I use a mini M&M container exactly the same way-stacking 2 quarters, penny.  


I read the idea about having extra $1 bills.  I do that.  I also have an envelope for everynight of our stay for Mousekeeping.  That way I'm not looking for change every morning.  I leave it everyday as the mousekeeper may not be the same everyday.


----------



## macrosswife

For those of you looking for the Palmolive Dish Wipes, I found an alternative at Publix's!! Dawn makes a "Wash & Toss". 
Here's the description: Dawn Wash & Toss is a disposable dish pad from Dawn®. These disposable dish pads have the grease-cleaning power of Dawn right inside the dish pad and a scrubbing side to clean tough food better. Dawn Wash & Toss also features a soft side for gentler cleaning. Simplify your life and try one today!

You can do a search on the Proctor & Gamble website (pg.com) if you want to know what it looks like.

Thanks everyone for all the awesome tips!!
~Kimber


----------



## sconnell

macrosswife said:
			
		

> For those of you looking for the Palmolive Dish Wipes, I found an alternative at Publix's!! Dawn makes a "Wash & Toss".
> Here's the description: Dawn Wash & Toss is a disposable dish pad from Dawn®. These disposable dish pads have the grease-cleaning power of Dawn right inside the dish pad and a scrubbing side to clean tough food better. Dawn Wash & Toss also features a soft side for gentler cleaning. Simplify your life and try one today!
> 
> You can do a search on the Proctor & Gamble website (pg.com) if you want to know what it looks like.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the awesome tips!!
> ~Kimber


Argh! I've actually been looking for these also! But I did get our lovely Dis friend to buy some of the Palmolive ones for me.   

*FOAM BLADE FANS: I got some battery operated, clip on, flexible, foam-blade fans at the Discovery Store this weekend. They were originally $7.95 and got 30% off. I got one for each stroller. The foam blades are important for my kids. They will inevitablly stick their fingers in it.


----------



## Lilacq

Hi guys!
For those of you with more time before the trip, why not sign up for laundry detergent free samples?  I just googled "laundry detergent samples" and a bunch of things came up.  If you aren't picky about what kind you use, you could sign up for a couple different ones and take them along on your trip!  They're packaged to be mailed, so they're virtually leakproof.  And FREE!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

i cant find the mister fans anywhere
i looked at target and theres none on walmart online 
anyone else know where i can get them ??


----------



## sconnell

Alicnwondrln said:
			
		

> i cant find the mister fans anywhere
> i looked at target and theres none on walmart online
> anyone else know where i can get them ??


Well, our Walmart store has a bunch of them. Actually the squirt bottle kind and the "misty mate look a likes." I think I saw some at the Disney store too. I've heard some people have bought a misty mate off of ebay. Check there as well.


----------



## new02mom

I just wanted to thank everyone for their help on this thread!

Sunny (sconnell) sent me a copy of the schedule she uses.  Thanks!

Thank you PreppyPolyMom for sending the Palmolive Dish Wipes.  That was so nice of you!

I have been having so much fun buying everything for our trip.  Most of the ideas come from this board!  Here are some of the things I have bought so far; Shoe Bag, Pop-Up Laundry Hamper, Toothbrush Holder, Handheld Fans, Ponchos, Moleskin, Chamois, Disney-themed paper products, and almost anything with Disney Princesses that I can get my hands on!

I have a bin that I put everything into as soon as I buy it.  That way, it is all in one place and the kids don't see it so it will all be a surprise to them!

Also, I keep all of my trip information in an excel file.  There are 10 tabs!  It all started with Packages when I started planning the trip, then I added Flights, Itinerary, Schedule, ADR, Menus, Misc. Info., Budget, Packing List, and Websites.  I am in this file almost daily.  When it comes time to go, I will print the important ones out and give them to everyone in my party (we're traveling with 8 people).  Also, this will make our next trip so much easier to plan, because I have all of the info. in one place.

Thanks again everyone for your help and ideas!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Alicnwondrln said:
			
		

> i cant find the mister fans anywhere
> i looked at target and theres none on walmart online
> anyone else know where i can get them ??


I've seen them at both Walgreens and CVS for $7.99.  They are $4.96 at Walmart.  $17 at WDW.  I also purchased a very small one at Walmart-like a squirtgun with a fan.  It worked OK and was nice and easy to carry but it had to be refilled about every 5 minutes.  

Walgreens also had a mini mistymate for $7.99.  Mistymates don't take batteries.  You pump it up and then it sprays a nice fine pressurized mist.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Love all the tips here...I am going to add a tip with laundry.  I always bring an extra bag for all of the dirty laundry.  Before packing to go home, I sort and fold  it...Mom always told me that folding the dirties saves room in the luggage.  Sorting the colors save a little bit of time when you get home.  Unpacking is my least favorite task!


----------



## djm99

Just to kid of "piggie back" on laundry, I always either stay in condos that have washer and dryers or I WILL find a laundry mat.  I hardly ever return home with dirty clothes, especially after nearly a week or more vacation.  Who wants to unpack after a vacation?  But unpacking is no problem when your clothes are already clean.  Remember, at a laundry mat that you are washing all your clothes at one setting, so we are talking about an hour max.  Its so worth it!!!  I usually go to the dollar store and purchase the Tide powder detergent (3 pack for $1) or the liquid which has 3 loads for $1.  Target also has the liquid Tide for $1.  Just remember to place the containers in zip lock bags - just in case of a leak.  You may think you are wasting vacation time doing laundry but trust me - it's worth it!!!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

DJM,  I like your tip better than mine.  We are staying at OKW with washer dryer right in the room...I'll just pack some detergent and do laundry when we are winding down at night...thanks!!!


----------



## BankerMom

Thanks for the tips only read to page 9 but I will read them all.


----------



## 1st Timers

NatalieO said:
			
		

> Okay maybe a silly question but I have 25 days to go  and am packing and uppacking like 10x a day. What is bodyglide and what is is used for? Also water bottle holders, its just going to be myself and my 3 kids (5,7,8) and I cannot carry 4 bottles of water. Help?




This is regarding the multiple bottles of water.  We are lucky to have a stroller with us for our 13 month old, so we will have storage underneath.  I just bought a Coleman beverage jug at Wal-Mart that is zipped up inside an insulated sleeve. I think it 2 liters. Not quite sure on the size  .  It also has a carrying strap, a spout, and a removable ice thingy to freeze and then insert to keep the bevy cold (hopefully y'all know what an "ice thingy" is   ).  We will fill it with water and ice every morning and bring to the parks.  I also plan on throwing some small disposable cups in our daypack, so we can all enjoy!  With summer here it is very tempting to fill it with a beverage of a different kind and bring it to the beach .


----------



## Leigha

We stop when necessary and get glasses of ice water.  It's free, the ice lasts a while and most important, you don't have to pack it forever!  I know some say Florida water tastes terrible but we don't think it tastes bad enough to pack the water bottle!


----------



## ginglemouse

We always take a night lite that has 2-3 electrical plugs attached to it.  They are good for little ones who need to find the bathroom at night and for the teens who need to charge those cell phones all the time.  You can find thme at WalMart.


----------



## hangaboli

One of the best things we EVER did was get those Extra Jumbo one way valve bags from QVC or Bed Bath and Beyond.  You can either roll the air out or use a vacuum to suck the air out.  With the largest size I can put two changes of clothing per child (3 children, 7 YO twin girls and 5 YO girl) in ONE BAG for the 7 day stay at WDW!!!  I've done it before and will do it again! The clothes are pretty wrinkle free.  My DH and I will share two bags (he is about 6'3" and 280lbs, me 5' and 90 lbs) so we really need the extra bag for him!  All 3 bags fit in ONE suitcase!  We then take a smaller suitcase for things like breakfast foods, extra shoes etc.  The kids will each have their own backpack filled with their little trinkets, things to do etc.  DH and I each have a carry on with cameras, batteries, first aid kit and some snacks.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## BeadyLady

Write up a notecard with your name and resort, info in case you lose your media card.  Take a picture of this card   on each media card you use.  Slide the notecard into your camera case as extra insurance.  

Enjoying this thread!  Thanks for all the tips, Everyone!


----------



## suffolkprincess

I just got this really great water bottle holder at Office Max last week-- it has a long adjustable strap (long enough I can wear it over neck and across chest, which I like to do with things) and fits a bottle that holds a liter (it comes with one.) The bottle is dishwasher safe (I have done it.) The holder is insulated and has a pocket on the front of it that would definitely hold ID, keycard, money, lip balm,-- maybe even a camera. I have used it at the beach and Busch Gardens and it was great, and not expensive.

Also-- I have a backpack I love that i got from Lillian Vernon. Its neoprene, and has four pockets on the outside as well as several inside, on the back etc. Its lightweight and stretchy-- perfect for Disney! Without being very big (the size of a typical "backpack purse") I could fit DD's extra underwear, a pull up, a sundress, travel sizes of all the essentials, ponchos, the camera and even the autograph books!  The outside pockets hold the water bottles that they sell at the park-- I could usually carry two. This bag was about $20 and I have loved it! Mine is red but this year it comes in black or tan. 

I keep it stocked and hanging in our coat closet ready for whatever adventure we find.


----------



## Beehn

Great thread!
  I don't usually mess with doing whole loads of laundry on vacation, I just don't take the time.  But I do like those little packets of dry Woolite.  If DD gets a little messy I can do a quick wash in the sink (I usually throw in some underwear as well)  You can get the little travel packs at Amazon and they even come with a sink stoper and a cool clothesline.  Just a tip


----------



## BankerMom

I am so excited  just came back from the $1.00 store purchased almost everthing that was recommended on this thread most of it Disney style of course.  I can't wait unit October   My DH is wondering if we will need extra luggage just to bring all the stuff I bought tonight.  

Thanks for keepin the DW virgin on track.


----------



## madcat

there are some great ideas! it makes me want to start packing now for our upcoming trip


----------



## samano

Just finished packing...finally!!
I am headed to bed to see if I can actually sleep.....we are headed to the airport in a few hours!!    
Anyway, one thing I have always done is put one of my address labels on my camera. I just bought a brand new camera for this trip and remembered at the last minute to stick one on in case it gets lost.

Have a great trip all!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just subscribing to this bump-a-licious thread!


----------



## mytwinklestar

Just a couple of suggestions:  
*Pack a permanent marker - one important use of such is to put contact info on the photo pass card.    
*When trying to keep track of rides/experiences of each day, I kind of cheat.  I use the individual park maps - date each immediately, while mapping out the day's plans I put a star on the "must do/sees" and then circle when we complete each.  This way, when we are exhausted at the end of each day, there is no pressure to "document" for future journaling/scrap booking.  
*You might wish to use the maps to let the kids cut out images for their own scrap booking. 
*For tipping - ask at your bank if you might buy $2 bills.  These are great for tipping.  Many say they will save them for their children, grandchildren - because they are unique.
*Dec 05 trip was winding down and we had shipped home a couple of boxes of Christmas gifts.  On our final day, one of the CM's at Pop made me upset by telling me that IF we shipped that day, our items were not guaranteed to arrive before Christmas.  (This was Dec 11)  I expressed my fear having shipped two large boxes of gifts just the day before.  She shrugged and said we should have been informed and to not be surprised if they didn't arrive until after the holidays.  (This was NOT a customary CM attitude that we were dealing with)     After pacing the store frantically wondering if our Christmas gifts would not arrive in time - and how on earth would I fit the new purchases in our overpacked luggage - and thinking of the cost of shipping (not cheap!) - I purchased a great Mickey duffel bag (about $50) to "check" on the plane.  Shipping would have cost approximately the same and now I have this great Mickey bag to use.  So - consider buying a less expensive piece of luggage/or bag and "check" it before you ship.  You might be surprised at the cost effectiveness.  P.S.  The two other boxes arrived in plenty of time.   
*BEWARE of losing cell phones on rides!  DH on our last day decided to ride Space Mountain - one more time.  I waited for he and DS for what seemed like forever.  I kept calling his cell/blackberry - which went straight to voice mail.  When I finally spotted them and saw my DH's face, I knew something was wrong.  He motioned to his hip where the clip to his blackberry still held securely.  We went to lost and found and made a report.  There were tons of broken cell phones and a number of shattered blackberries - found in Space Mountain alone!  Okay - so not so smart a move but obviously we weren't the only ones who didn't question the clip's ability to secure the dang thing.


----------



## BeadyLady

mytwinklestar said:
			
		

> Just a couple of suggestions:
> *You might wish to use the maps to let the kids cut out images for their own scrap booking.



Did this last time - great idea for info on pics you take!



> *For tipping - ask at your bank if you might buy $2 bills.  These are great for tipping.  Many say they will save them for their children, grandchildren - because they are unique.


Thanks!



> *Dec 05 trip was winding down and we had shipped home a couple of boxes of Christmas gifts.  On our final day, one of the CM's at Pop made me upset by telling me that IF we shipped that day, our items were not guaranteed to arrive before Christmas.



Thank you ever so much for this info, as we fly out Dec 12th this year and had planned on shipping gifts home.


----------



## sconnell

*This may be a no brainer for som and for others, an Ah-ha! Moment. lol. As I buy little things for our trip, no matter how far in advance, I store them in my suitcase. When I think of things that I don't want to forget, I add them too.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

bumping


----------



## mom_2_boys

I am headed to the world in three weeks for the first time with kids!  The tips here are the BEST and my shopping list grows with each entry - LOL!!!  Any suggestions for keeping checked luggage at 50lbs or less?  This has become my biggest fear!


----------



## mommy*RN

Can we get this post made into a sticky?  It seems there are so many good ideas here that will benefit travelers in the future too!  Just a thought...not sure how to do this...


----------



## ekball

sconnell said:
			
		

> *This may be a no brainer for som and for others, an Ah-ha! Moment. lol. As I buy little things for our trip, no matter how far in advance, I store them in my suitcase. When I think of things that I don't want to forget, I add them too.



AHA!!!!!!!!!  So obvious, yet it definitely escaped me (I've got no less than 4 shopping bags on the floor of my closet with Disney supplies).

Brilliant!


----------



## aroyer

I have one somewhat small suitcase full of all the suggestions found on this thread!  Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## dreamalittledream

Help! What kind of Over door organizer did everyone find at the $1 store?  I only found one with 12 pockets that has a string at the top which is meant to go on a hook, not over the door.


----------



## Mickey-4-Me

dreamalittledream said:
			
		

> Help! What kind of Over door organizer did everyone find at the $1 store?  I only found one with 12 pockets that has a string at the top which is meant to go on a hook, not over the door.



Yeah, where did you find those? Did you find them at a Dollar Store (a store with $1.00, $2.00, $3.00+ items) or did you find them at an "Everything is a $1.00" store? I found one similar to this that I bought at the Dollar Tree. It is a burgundy color with 12 pockets and it's made of some type of plastic. I haven't taken it out of its packaging yet, but the photo shows it hanging on a hanger. I looked around at several places before I bought this one. I found several expensive canvas one, but the cheapest plastic one was $6.43 at Wal-mart. I'm hoping that I can just hang it in the closet. When we check-out we'll just throw it out because I wouldn't have any use for it at home.


----------



## CherylLionKing

Doing first Disney trip  in less then 3 months.  Have been reading posts for the pasts two months. THANKS EVERYONE!!!   

I did not have any idea about collapsible laundry hampers, over the door shoe organizers for bathroom supplies,etc.  Is there room in bathroom for hooks to hang nightwear?


----------



## sconnell

CherylLionKing said:
			
		

> Doing first Disney trip  in less then 3 months.  Have been reading posts for the pasts two months. THANKS EVERYONE!!!
> 
> I did not have any idea about collapsible laundry hampers, over the door shoe organizers for bathroom supplies,etc.  Is there room in bathroom for hooks to hang nightwear?


Awe! A newbie! I love first posts!
Where are you staying? Usually there would be room to hang nightwear with the other hang up stuff. But you could bring some over the door hooks (I found some at Dollar General) to hang them or other stuff.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

the closests dollar store here stinks
no glow stuff 
no shoe rack 
its making me mad


----------



## MommyPoppins

I don't remember reading this tip on this thread, so here goes...

Last night I had what is probably the best idea known to womankind. Why pack 40 million pairs of pajamas for my boys? After baths, I'll throw their ziplocked clothes for the next day at them. In the morning, get up, brush teeth, go to the bathroom, and we're outta there!   Plus that's A LOT less packing for me and less laundry!


----------



## disyady

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> I don't remember reading this tip on this thread, so here goes...
> 
> Last night I had what is probably the best idea known to womankind. Why pack 40 million pairs of pajamas for my boys? After baths, I'll throw their ziplocked clothes for the next day at them. In the morning, get up, brush teeth, go to the bathroom, and we're outta there!   Plus that's A LOT less packing for me and less laundry!


OMG - you are a genius!!


----------



## sconnell

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> I don't remember reading this tip on this thread, so here goes...
> 
> Last night I had what is probably the best idea known to womankind. Why pack 40 million pairs of pajamas for my boys? After baths, I'll throw their ziplocked clothes for the next day at them. In the morning, get up, brush teeth, go to the bathroom, and we're outta there!   Plus that's A LOT less packing for me and less laundry!


  I have a friend who does this everyday!
I actually don't put on a fresh pair of pj's every night. I mean, they just got out of the bath and they only slept in them.  
My kids wouldn't be comfortable in their clothes. The are picky. They have to wear their pj's snug or they end up around their neck!  
Wiggle-worms! They take their side of the bed in all four corners.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwinklestar said:
			
		

> *Pack a permanent marker - one important use of such is to put contact info on the photo pass card.



Loved all your ideas....

On the photopass card I would also suggest that if you have your own Digital Camera to take a photo of the back of the card with its number.  I had a problem when a photopass photographer gave my card to the wrong person.  I immediately went to a photo store and they eventually found my photos but it did a while.  They gave me a new card and transfered all the photos from the old card to the new one but if I had had the number of the old card it would have only taken a minute not nearly an hour of my precious park time.


----------



## DreamDelta

bumpity, bump, bump!


----------



## RangerPooh

dreamalittledream said:
			
		

> Help! What kind of Over door organizer did everyone find at the $1 store?  I only found one with 12 pockets that has a string at the top which is meant to go on a hook, not over the door.



I found one today at the Dollar Tree that has a velcro hanger that you wrap around the clothes rod.  It has 6 slots for shoes, but seems much roomier than the alternative that they had that fit 12 and just looked tiny.  Although for a $1 I'm not complaining.


----------



## BeadyLady

samano said:
			
		

> Just finished packing...finally!!
> Anyway, one thing I have always done is put one of my address labels on my camera. I just bought a brand new camera for this trip and remembered at the last minute to stick one on in case it gets lost.


May I suggest an address label on the battery on a digital camera, in case it gets lost - or taken - they might not know your secret label.    of course, this depends on finding the camera again.


----------



## welovedisney7778

Instead of having one suitcase for me, one for DH, and one for the baby, we put a mixture of everyone's clothes into each suitcase.  That way if the airline loses one, we'll all still have stuff to wear.  I make sure each suitcase has a few outfits, socks, undies, PJ's, etc for each of us so that no one loses everything.  It helps put my mind at ease when I turn over my luggage at the airport. You never know when or if you'll see it again.


----------



## sconnell

bump!


----------



## disneymac

Excellent ideas!!


----------



## julsmom

welovedisney7778 said:
			
		

> Instead of having one suitcase for me, one for DH, and one for the baby, we put a mixture of everyone's clothes into each suitcase.  That way if the airline loses one, we'll all still have stuff to wear.  I make sure each suitcase has a few outfits, socks, undies, PJ's, etc for each of us so that no one loses everything.  It helps put my mind at ease when I turn over my luggage at the airport. You never know when or if you'll see it again.


Really good plan!
 DD 6


----------



## sully7

Bump!

We just got back and all the ideas I got here made the trip so much more fun for me!

Thanks to you all!!!


----------



## ndgqmiller

I think this board has pretty much died, but it had a lot of great ideas.  Just thought I would try to revive.  One thing I forgot on my trip that this board helped me get ready for was an extra memory card for my digital camera.  The memory cards at Disney were way over priced and so were the cds.  We ended up buying cds at 12.99 a piece and at Walmart they were only 2.99.  Big difference.  Hope this old board can help some of you with your upcoming trips.  Lots of great ideas!


----------



## lchadwick

and rolling your clothes when packing eliminates a lot of wrinkles.


----------



## missdramaqueen

mamahucks said:
			
		

> Where did you find a letter tp print out for your DD's school? If anyone has this I would love to see it, I need one for my DD also. Thanks so much, I have learned so many things from this thread. I   it!!!!



Go to www.mouseforless.com


----------



## LaraK

Create a "personal medical record" for each member of the family.  Use an index card or something that can be slipped into a wallet.  List any medications, allergies, doctor's names and phone numbers, pre-existing medical conditions, etc....  Then if there is an emergency, you have everything at your fingertips.  Most people in a crisis situation have a very hard time remembering the details of things like what the dosage on your DH's blood pressure medication is.


----------



## ndgqmiller

This was posted on another dis board from a teacher.  She said if you have to take your child oout of school this is the kind of letter teachers like.  Hope it helps.  Keep the ideas coming.  Were already trying to plan next trip!
To Whom it May Concern,

I am writing to let you know that __________ will be absent from __/__ to __/__. We will be taking a family vacation to Disney World. I apologize that he will be missing classtime for this trip, but for personal reasons we were not able to take it during a school vacation week.

In addition to quality family time and fun in the parks, we look forwarded to taking advantage of all of the educational opportunities that exist in Disney. However, we are aware that he will be missing valuable lessons and activities in your classroom during his absence. Please let us know how you would like this to be addressed. We are willing to work with you to make sure he is able to catch up on the missed work in whichever way you best see fit.

I look forward to speaking with you regarding this matter.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I know there are some great ideas here and lots more to share. We used the shoe holder for our bathroom stuff and it was great.


----------



## mom2dzb

I'm not sure if I can post links, but I'll try . . .
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11119

I made these for my family before our DL trip in May.  Cheap and easy to make.  They were a hit at DL and other trips we took over the summer.  They hold 1/2 L bottles and smaller.


----------



## Whosemom

mom2dzb - bless you! My dh wants one of these, was looking at junk shops (oops I mean souvineer shops) all last vacation with me saying YIKES to $4! NOw I see what he gets for christmas!


----------



## mom2dzb

Whosemom said:
			
		

> mom2dzb - bless you! My dh wants one of these, was looking at junk shops (oops I mean souvineer shops) all last vacation with me saying YIKES to $4! NOw I see what he gets for christmas!



You're welcome.


----------



## Along4theRide

I have yet to get to the wonderful World, but looking forward to our first trip(in 6mos)! One thing I'm already doing to prepare, is watch out for those great money and/or time saving items. For example, I'm also an avid lurker on the Budget thread. I've been signing up for those freebies of laundry detergent. I have three FREE samples so far. I'm not sure how much laundry we'll do, but if we decide we want to do a load or two, we'll have the detergent and not have to worry about a bottle opening on the plane!!

BTW, thanks for all the great tips! I love it, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Bumping for new ideas...
Anyone??


----------



## swillis

Don't hate me for saying this...but my #1 best organizing, space saving, trip making secret that I can not live without is my Blackberry!

It holds all my ADR conf numbers, as well as phone numbers to my hotel, and car rental company.  It holds my flight reservation number, my flight numbers, my frequent flyer number.  It hold directions from mapquest.  It has an internet browser so I can look something up real quick if I need to (like directions while I'm on the road)

It's a cell phone, and I can use it with my daughters cell phone to text or call while in the parks, but at different locations.

It has email, so I can check in with friends, family and the dog kennel back home without having to find a computer.

It can hold my TGM touring plans, so there is no need to carry a bulky book, or even loose papers with a plan on them. 

I think I could probably get away with my blackberry, debit card, and room card and not need anything else while in the parks.  It's my best kept secret


----------



## hollyb

You are all WONDERFUL!!!!   I am of to the store today to get a few items for our upcoming May trip. Ok who am I kidding I want to buy everything now. LOL


----------



## TheDizMom

I have everything we need to know for our trip on a calendar I made on the computer.  I print one out and have it on the fridge and when something changes I go back into the computer and edit it. We put where we are going each day, where dinner is , what time, conf #'s, WDW reservation and ADR numbers, resort number, airline number and flight info and what we prepurchased.  I make sure every little piece of information I may need is on it.  When we leave I then make several copies, on for the purse one for the suitcase and one to keep in the hotel safe.

I also make a complete list of what we need to take for everyone right down to the tweezers.  Each person has a list and each person has a suitcase.  I make a pile for each person as I pack their bag and check everything off the list as it goes into the suitcase.  By the time the day arrives to depart the only thing I have left to put in the suitcase is the toiletries that can't be prepacked

On our last trip I saved myself a lot of aggravation by shipping home all the purchases we made that we didn't use.  Whenever we bought something we had it sent to the hotel.  I picked up anything we might want to use for the rest of the trip and left the rest in the hotel gift shop.  The last night of our trip I took all my reciepts (they require this to ship) and had the resort ship it all home.  It was great because I insured everything so if our ornaments broke for example they would be replaced.  I was worried about trying to pack those and knew if they broke in my bag I was out of luck.  When we got the box it was kind of like Christmas and it was fun to reminice about the trip as we opened the box.


----------



## amycakes

subscribing!


----------



## TENIA66

I love this thread, and i haven't seen this one:

I pack sunblock by the stick not the spray, lotion or whatever, it doesn't leak everywhere, is more compact, little waste and doesn't get into eyes...love it...i find it in the camping/hunting section when it's not in normal suncare items


----------



## TENIA66

vhoffman said:


> Instead of taking a plastic basket to hold bathroom stuff, we just use the ice bucket in the room to store bathroom items. One less thing to pack.


 
*excellent idea*


----------



## TENIA66

vhoffman said:


> My dh and I both take a variety of vitamins, including calcium, etc. That used to mean several large bottles rattling around in the suitcase. Now this is what I do -- go to a local pharmacy and ask for several perscription bottles. Usually they will give them to you free. Pack a days' supply of supplements per bottle, and I print out labels with name and supplement name. Its so much easier that way. You just take out your bottle for the day and that's it, no rummaging around for this and that bottle. Just throw the empties away when used.


 
I like this idea, but i've switched to the small ziploc jewelry bags, i pick up a package of 100 for 1.30.  i just take a sharpie and write the name and day on it.  i also pack tylenol, dramamine, pepto this way in individual packets so i have more room in the fanny pack......


----------



## TENIA66

bobcat said:


> I also have my emergency duct tape in my bag. I've never had to use it but won't travel without it.


 

Going to throw mine in my bags right now!! thanks!!


----------



## TENIA66

hunter.deal said:


> It is all about being in someone else's shoes isn't it. I too had a similar experience. Our DS2 was a runner and we purchased the "leash" for him and had him downtown during an event. A lot of side glances and some comments, but then a lady came up to us and glowed  about what good parents we were and how small children can get lost so easily etc etc.. I don't think we noticed any other sides glances the rest of the day (not because they stopped, just because we didn't care). So let me just say good for you and wish you a fun trip too.


 
hooray for the leash, it's unbelieveable that some people would opt for less safety for their child when another option is available and then be rude to those who do...kudos to you.....

do you think they make a leash that will hang on to a teenager???  She's wandering around in a dream world i'm afraid she'll get lost...lol


----------



## jcc0621

TENIA66 said:


> hooray for the leash, it's unbelieveable that some people would opt for less safety for their child when another option is available and then be rude to those who do...kudos to you.....
> 
> do you think they make a leash that will hang on to a teenager???  She's wandering around in a dream world i'm afraid she'll get lost...lol



We use this for our DS (going to be 4) becasue he wants to walk without holding our hands, but we don't wandering off too far.  The best line one time was when we were on the Atlantic City Boardwalk and some guy said to my husband "waking your kid?' (Sarcastically of course and no kids around him) and my husband turned to him and said Damn, I forgot the pooper scooper  Guy paused, then just walked away.


----------



## bebelle

We bring disposable styrofoam cups w/lids. We transfer the contents of our refillable mugs to the styrofoam cups and take them to the parks. We can enjoy our coffee and when we are finished we pitch the cups. It is much nicer than carrying our refillable mugs with us all day.


----------



## Dizneydaz

I put all our ADRs on those business cards you can print on your own computer and then laminate them.  I make several copies and always have one in my pocket or bag. Also, while doing these I make cards with my name, email address, and cel phone # on one side and then our itinerary on the reverse side (Arrival date, where we are staying, phone number of resort, and departure date, etc.).  I do several with my name and some with my DM's name. These we put in each piece of luggage, camera bags, purses, etc.  

I also use my label maker and have put my phone number on all my cameras, etc.  After losing (leaving)  a digital camera in our rental van a few years back, I'm hoping if it ever happens again, the person who finds it will call. 

I also do some cards with my info on one side and my DD7's name on the other with something like this on it. "My name is "_______"  Please call my mommy at 951/________.  She is very worried!"  I put one of these in her pocket (or even in her shoe) so if she gets separated from me she can give the card to a CM and have them call me.  She's at the point where she knows my cel phone number but I worry that she may (if upset) forget the prefix.  I haven't lost her at WDW, but after losing sight of her for about 5 (of the longest) minutes at Sea World a few years back, I just want to be sure she can call me if lost.



			
				bebelle said:
			
		

> We bring disposable styrofoam cups w/lids. We transfer the contents of our refillable mugs to the styrofoam cups and take them to the parks. We can enjoy our coffee and when we are finished we pitch the cups. It is much nicer than carrying our refillable mugs with us all day.



I like the idea about the styrofoam cups.  I haven't brought any from home yet, but what I have done is when we go to Sam's club (and we usually go at least once a trip) I keep the styrofoam cup and use it for the rest of the trip.  (Grabbing a couple of extra lids would be a good idea too!)  I too hate to carry the cups around.  We usually just leave them in the car.


----------



## katiebsmom

This has probably been mentioned (I didn't read through all of the responses) 

I use what info I need from Tourguide Mike and then I apply it to our own itenerary for the day.  I put each ride, stop or ressie on an individual index card (I like to use the neon colored ones) and then group them together according to the park we're going to and in what order it's best to see everything using a ring clip (like the kind for keys or from a three ring binder).  It works like a charm every time, I just flip through to find the info that I need.


----------



## ANNFMUR

sub


----------



## gottalluvmickey

mommy*RN said:


> Thank you so much for this post!  I am printing the ideas and tips as I type!
> 
> My recommendation is for toddlers and kids who still use a sippy cup.  I'm not a germ-a-phobe, but I really wanted to keep my DS's cup clean.  I found at Target that Palmolive made individual towels with the detergent built right in.  When we would get back to our room from the parks I would set about cleaning out DS's cup AND our cups from the resort.  It was wonderful knowing they would be clean for use the next day!
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips and advice!




 You can always purchase the disposable sippy cups.  They're very reasonably priced and that way if the milk gets gross, you just toss the cup


----------



## bksab

Great tips!  Thanks.   

Kara


----------



## fluffernutter

I dont know if its been mentioned yet,but when traveling with infants and toddlers we found an inflatable ball works wonders for a hotel room. It is flat in the suitcase and then when you get to the room just blow it up and you have another fun filled event for the kids to take part in,lol


----------



## Taylor'sMom

subscribing


----------



## sandrose

subscribing...


----------



## 2Monkeys

Subscribing


----------



## mommytothreeboys

These tips are great...I've been sitting here all morning taking notes!!  We are leaving in 49 days for POR and I am soaking up any information I can get!  

About the leashes...lose your little one only once and you'll never look funny at parents who use them again!  I have a 9 year old DS who was a "runner" and the leash was invaluable!  Let them look!

I am an avid scrapbooker and plan to make my 6 year old DS his own autograph book.  I want to be able to save the autographs with the photos in our trip scrapbook, so I am making 4x6 card stock sheets attached with a large binder ring.  Then he can collect autographs while at the parks and I can take it apart at home and put the autograph with the corresponding photo in the album.  I feel like it's a better way for us to make it a lasting keepsake than to try to keep track of an autograph book.  

Keep the tips coming...my pen is ready!


----------



## Ilovefozzie

I haven't read through the posts..but here is one of mine.    Sorry if it's already been mentioned.  

I use gallon ziplocs for our bathroom supplies.  One bag for the shampoo, soap, etc and one for the hairbrush, perfume, deodorant.  I pack extras just in case for whatever may be needed during the trip.  We take one with us on the first day of MK so when we buy a big lollypop we can store it.  I break it up and then we snack on it all week.   

I also pack a box a sandwich sized ziploc bags.  They work great for the parks with cell phones, and the bigger ones for the camera when we are on water rides.


----------



## Ferrillo

Subscribing.
Great ideas.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Ditto, We are going in October and now I wonder if I am behind in getting ready!  Aaaaack.


----------



## larkles

Fantastic ideas! 

My personal favorite is the Unofficial Guide with Kids to get survival /organizational tips and Passporter to keep it all in one place.

I love the idea of the magnetic board for other members of our party to keep us in touch and for DIS'ers to say HELLO  

Matching shirt colors each day to keep track of the boys and an am picture for ID purposes.

Clothes in ziplocs- but no pj's for my guys,they refuse to wear them 


I am getting so excited and our trip is 3 months away!!!!!


----------



## digman6

Has anyone tried one of those bags that are like zip locks but they pull all the air out and make it flatter then a ziplock would?

I saw them at walmart and thought they looked like that would be great.


----------



## jcc0621

digman6 said:


> Has anyone tried one of those bags that are like zip locks but they pull all the air out and make it flatter then a ziplock would?
> 
> I saw them at walmart and thought they looked like that would be great.



I tried them and they STUNK!  They don't hald as much as they say and they don't fletten as well as they say. I wouldn't waste mu money on them.

Just my opinion though


----------



## Goof-abulous

This is an awesome post.  I love all the ideas.  Many of them I already use.  Others will definitely be added to the must do list.


----------



## dani1121

keep them coming, I LOVE this thread!!!!!!


----------



## northriver

I just wanted to say thanks for bumping this up, I have a list of great ideas I compiled from this thread from months ago - and managed to locate most everything for our trip this week!  I'll let you all know how it goes - what worked and what didn't, that is.

My #1 can't live without item is wipes.  I carry Wet Ones Antibacterial travel size wipes - I use these for hands, tables, high chairs, etc.  Can't live without them, I packed a package for each day of our trip.

As for locating some of the travel items:

Mighty All - 2 loads of laundry per each tiny bottles - Walmart
Dish soap - never did find travel size anywhere (?!?)
Glow Sticks - tubes of about 20 for $1 each at Michaels
Garbage bags - 12 to a tiny package in the travel section at Target (dirty diapers is why I want them, I hate leaving public restrooms stinky.)
Laundry hamper - Bed Bath and Beyond had some on clearance for $2!

In park blister kit:  I piece moleskin cut into a variety of sizes, 4 blister bandaids in 2 different sizes, 2 regular bandaids, alcohol wipes.  Packed in a snack size baggie - very tiny and better than walking all the way to first aid with a blister!

Pre-purchased souveniers - already mentioned the glow sticks.  I also bought plush Disney characters 2/$10 at Walgreens.  I have picked up quite a few small Disney toys at the dollar store.

Again, thanks for bumping the thread, I'll post back in a couple weeks.


----------



## hsmamato2

subscribing,and better than packing to fix blisters,we avoidthem by wearing only crocs for touring....


----------



## CTDisneyFan

These are great ideas!  Hopefully they will save us some space and money.

Counting the days.

Me  , DW  , DS(7)  , DS(6)


----------



## new_mommy

Wow!  These tips are great!  I've made a list and now have to get busy!  36 days and counting!


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

Maybe this has been mentioned -- but FIRST THING every day, every morning, as we are leaving the room, we take a picture of our kids on our digital camera. That way, we know WHAT they were wearing that day and have a picture handy in case they get lost.

We've always done it...........as the hotel room door clikcs, the kids stand in front of the door and we take their picture.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

I throw in a pcak of dixie cups (little ones)  handy for cereal snacks and m&m's etc. for the kids. And then you can throw them away.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

I always pack two extra brand, never been opened, new toothbrushes in my bag somewhere. It never fails that someone either left theirs at home or drops it in the hotel bathroom.

I have been the best mom/wife EVER when I can produce a new toothbrush out of thin air at 11:00 at night.


----------



## SCQ86

My kids enjoy pin trading...so I go to ebay and buy the bulk pins so they can use to trade.  Then I print out the CM pins that are out for them to view.  It comes out much cheaper (about $2 a pin) and they get excited for their trip.  

Bought the Pirates of the Carribean lanyard for $1 at the Target Spot.  I think they are set.

Sue


----------



## poohbear229654

INDISMOM said:


> I use the ziplock also.
> 
> We are going in June and both DD's (5 & 8) needed summer clothes.  I made sure all the clothes were in colors that could be washed together.  That way if I end up having to do laundry it would only be one load.
> 
> Also (I know I am a little nuts on this one) I am so afraid of DD (5) wandering off that I bought DDs matching outfits.  That way if she gets lost I don't have to remember what she was wearing -- I just look at her DS!!





lol i do the same thing when we go on trips


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

Will I sound crazy? I hope not -- I am serious.

Well in advance of traveling, I spread single bawny papertowels all along my kitchen counter. Then I use dawn dish soap , pour a quarter size amount in one hand, rub my hands together and then blot my hands onto one side of the paper towel. I do this to all the towels. I hang them up by clothespins and let them dry.  REALLY DRY -- that's important.

When dry, I fold them up and put them in a zip loc. 

PRESTO!  When it's time to "wash" a sippy cup or our refillable mugs, I have instant dishsoap and a dishrag that I can toss when done. 

This is good for camping or anywhere. ;-)  Just make sure you don't have a glob of soap in one spot on your brany or it will never dry. When it's blotted all over....it dries quickly.


----------



## !HereWeCome!

Subscribing!


----------



## want2bamommy

I just spent about 2 hours reading the entire thread (with my email page on a separate window so I could email myself a list of great tips)! 

THANKS everyone for their great ideas! My trip is 9 months and 11 days away but it feels like tomorrow!

Missie


----------



## JJBEAN

Subscribing...what a great thread...planning to read more later!


----------



## Disney Ron

A nightlight, disposable bibs and changing pads, and purell!!!!

 Mrs. Disney Ron


----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

Grumpy's Gal said:


> Will I sound crazy? I hope not -- I am serious.
> 
> Well in advance of traveling, I spread single bawny papertowels all along my kitchen counter. Then I use dawn dish soap , pour a quarter size amount in one hand, rub my hands together and then blot my hands onto one side of the paper towel. I do this to all the towels. I hang them up by clothespins and let them dry.  REALLY DRY -- that's important.
> 
> When dry, I fold them up and put them in a zip loc.
> 
> PRESTO!  When it's time to "wash" a sippy cup or our refillable mugs, I have instant dishsoap and a dishrag that I can toss when done.
> 
> This is good for camping or anywhere. ;-)  Just make sure you don't have a glob of soap in one spot on your brany or it will never dry. When it's blotted all over....it dries quickly.




I was just getting ready to add this one!  It works so well!   I used flushable wipes and just squirted them each with a little dish soap when I did it last year, but it was great to be able to wipe out the refillable mugs each night without bringing a bottle of dish soap and worrying about it spilling!!!


----------



## barbmouse

subscribing...lots of great ideas!!


----------



## radev104

I love this thread. I am usually the one that plans and tells my parents and sister what to bring, do to get ready (I am 18 and I love Disney and planning it and all that stuff). But this year I am at college and I can't help get ready to go until May and we are going in June so the parents have to do all the getting ready by themselves with my 13 yo sister. I have been reading the boards and emailing my sister stuff to tell the parents to go get. And this thread has given me lots of ideas. We are definately using the ideas I found on here too. 

Thanks for all of them and keep them up.


----------



## couch007

Great tips!  Where can I buy the Baggallni Messenger bag?


----------



## mhm

I am making my first trip back to WDW since moving away from Orlando 20 years ago!  It has changed so much since then--when planning a Disney trip consisted of deciding what time to get there in the morning.

Here are a few things I plan to do that I haven't seen mentioned yet:

Cheap "shower shoe" type flip flops.  I need good arch support and cushioning, so I plan to wear running shoes (although not the ones I run in).  On wet rides, I'll switch to flip flops & keep my sneakers dry.

Rain cover from our jogging stroller to fit over rental stroller, as well as the one for the Maclaren we are bringing.

Preportioned packets of All Free & Clear sealed with the Foodsaver.  Color Catcher sheets & fabric softener sheets in a ziploc.

Preportioned packets of baby formula (from One Step Ahead).

LED on keychain to read maps, plans, etc. after dark.

Clip-on stroller fans for each stroller.

I plan to make neck coolers sized for both kids (dd turning 5 on the trip & dd who will be 8 months old).  I'll also make them for each adult, since my California born-&-raised dh will no doubt complain endlessly about the humidity.

Toothbrush/toothpaste "pen" (toothpaste contained in handle of toothbrush)

Sunscreen lotion & sticks on carabiners to attach to the strollers (we do this all the time, actually).

My sister is going to make a princess dress for my dd's birthday, so it will be out of natural fiber fabric & hopefully be cooler for her.

I bought one of those pop-up cabanas to use at Typhoon Lagoon to keep my infant dd semi-contained and out of the sun.

I will probably use our GPS receiver (haven't bought yet, but expect to in the next couple of weeks) to record where we park.

Dry Bag (used for rafting, etc.) that I can put my whole backpack in if it rains.

Earplugs for the kids for use during the fireworks (I'll see how they handle 4th of July--this might not be needed.)

I only plan to bring about 3 days worth of clothing for our 7 day trip, and just do laundry a couple of times since we'll have a washer & dryer.

Bed Bath & Beyond has small vials in a quart-size ziploc meant for carry-on.  I will fill them and try using them for 7 days before our trip to make sure I'm bringing the right amounts.

Medications will go in snack-sized ziplocs.


And my favorite:  my adult niece to help contain my kids (and allow dh & I to have a "date night" during EMH at MK!!!)


----------



## Disney Ron

couch007 said:


> Great tips!  Where can I buy the Baggallni Messenger bag?



Shoebuy.com has them.


----------



## write2caro

swillis said:


> Don't hate me for saying this...but my #1 best organizing, space saving, trip making secret that I can not live without is my Blackberry!
> 
> It holds all my ADR conf numbers, as well as phone numbers to my hotel, and car rental company. It holds my flight reservation number, my flight numbers, my frequent flyer number. It hold directions from mapquest. It has an internet browser so I can look something up real quick if I need to (like directions while I'm on the road)
> 
> It's a cell phone, and I can use it with my daughters cell phone to text or call while in the parks, but at different locations.
> 
> It has email, so I can check in with friends, family and the dog kennel back home without having to find a computer.
> 
> It can hold my TGM touring plans, so there is no need to carry a bulky book, or even loose papers with a plan on them.
> 
> I think I could probably get away with my blackberry, debit card, and room card and not need anything else while in the parks. It's my best kept secret



I'm with you!!  I have a Treo650 that I don't leave home without!   In addition to the things you mentioned, I have a "MASTER EXCEL SPREADSHEET" with everything from park hours to ADR's to my packing list that I sync up with my Treo using a pgm called "Documents to Go". I even have things like pdf's of our id's in there just in case. It has a camera feature, so I take that photo of the family each morning and could even email or text it out if I needed to. I just love it!! I keep hard copies of everything in my suitcase (instead of having to carry it all around) just in case the absolute worst happens and my Treo is lost. I don't even want to think about it!!


----------



## write2caro

One other use for Ziplocs that I don't think I saw on here, for those with little ones still eating baby food from jars.  On our last trip I packed a ziploc bag for each meal in the park: jar of meat/meal (like "Apples & Chicken" or "Turkey & Sweet Potatoes"), jar of veggies, jar of fruit, disposable bib, disposable spoon (from "First Years"), 8oz can of formula, and handi wipes.  Easy to pull out of the diaper bag for a meal anywhere, whether in a restaurant or sitting on a bench.  After the meal, all the jars and disposable stuff goes back in the ziploc and in the next trash can we see.  Made things easy for us!


----------



## ReneeDisney

Subscribing! This is a wonderful thread!
THANKS FOR ALL THE TIPS, IDEAS & SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## hilaryjudsong

Love it. Need all the help I can get for our first family trip to WDW in may. Thanks!


----------



## neonurse

COUCH007-- Baggallini messanger bag at shoebuy.com.  Use coupon code "save10" to save $10.  Enjoy I just ordered mine. 

Thanks for all the great tips.  I can't believe how long this post is...and I read them ALL!!!


----------



## Nickybubs

This is a great thread ! 

For those of us coming across the border, I always take a photocopy of all our passports ( x2 ), and put one copy in our suitcase, and give other to Mom and Dad at home to hold, in case of an emergency.

I also will be contacting our credit card company and advise them we are travelling. I've heard stories of cards being inactivated due to "different level of activity" !!!  Don't want to show up at the gate to get tickets for Disney and have them say the credit card won't work !  

We travel with a lot of small travel sized toiletries: shampoo, conditioner, shaving cream, hand sanitizer, deoderant...the list goes on and on. Our dentist gave us lots of travel size toothbrushes and toothpaste when we told them we were going, and my hairdresser threw in some travel stuff at my last apt before going.  I LOVE FREE STUFF...and you don't get much of that at DISNEY !


----------



## Michellez54

This is a GREAT Thread!  I'm kinda new to posting though.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has found any cheap cooling towels?  I don't know what they are called, but I found some last summer at a sports supply store, but they were $10 each, and I think we lost it!   They are kind of a thick foam towel that is stiff until it's wet, but it absorbs a lot of water, and stays cool to the touch.  Great for hot days at the park.  Hoping someone has seen some that are cheaper!  thanks!!!


----------



## AUDramaQueen

write2caro said:


> One other use for Ziplocs that I don't think I saw on here, for those with little ones still eating baby food from jars.  On our last trip I packed a ziploc bag for each meal in the park: jar of meat/meal (like "Apples & Chicken" or "Turkey & Sweet Potatoes"), jar of veggies, jar of fruit, disposable bib, disposable spoon (from "First Years"), 8oz can of formula, and handi wipes.  Easy to pull out of the diaper bag for a meal anywhere, whether in a restaurant or sitting on a bench.  After the meal, all the jars and disposable stuff goes back in the ziploc and in the next trash can we see.  Made things easy for us!



We did this too and it worked great. Except we used the pre-packaged powder packets of formula. We carried a water bottle that had not been refridgerated and used it for the formula.

We also used this same idea for diaper changes. Diaper, wipes, disposable pad, etc in a ziploc bag. We didn't need an extra diaper bag this way. We just threw the zip-locs in our backpack.

I also program any Disney phone numbers (dining, resort, etc) in my cell phone so I'll have them just in case.

This trip our 2 year old will be too big for a pack-n-play so we're bringing his Thomas fold-up tent to sleep in. I'm hoping this will help him sleep better with all of us (we have DS6 and DD4) in one room!  

Great Tips Everyone! I can't wait to use them in May!


----------



## jpaxton1118

Great Tips! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## neonurse

For those of you from Canada looking for a pop up laundry hamper as suggested earlier I just got one from Giant tiger for $1.97.


----------



## naner

Excellent thread!


----------



## neonurse

bump


----------



## frugaljen

What a great thread!  I'm subscribing for our trip in May!


----------



## briarrose

Our family went lst year in March. I bought my DH and DS zipoff cargo pants.
The pants worked real well for the cooler mornings and evenings. Plus the large pockets could hold snacks. Also the ziplocks work real well, I use them for all our vacations for my DS and DD.


----------



## Mkrop

this stuff is great


----------



## poohbear229654

frugaljen said:


> What a great thread!  I'm subscribing for our trip in May!






when in may are you going? we are going may11-16 .this is my first time ever going and and its a surprize for the kids.they will find out when we get to the airport(lol) this site is full of great ideas


----------



## frugaljen

poohbear229654 said:


> when in may are you going? we are going may11-16 .this is my first time ever going and and its a surprize for the kids.they will find out when we get to the airport(lol) this site is full of great ideas



We are going May 20-27.  We've had our trip booked since August 2006 and are not telling the kids until sometime after Easter.  I love the anticipation and want to experience some of that with the kids, but not too much of it!  I don't want to hear, "How many days til Disney?" 100 times a day!


----------



## neonurse

bump


----------



## !HereWeCome!

Bought my ponchos today - woo hoo!


----------



## sully7

We went to WDW last fall and I used so many of the tips I found on this thread!  My trip was very enjoyable because of it!!!

Here is my own tip!!

We (Me, DH, DS10, DS8, DD6 and DD4) drove to Florida in a van.  In the past our suitcases didn't fit that well in the back of the van.  They would all fall when we opened the door.  What a mess!!  I decided to use "*underbed storage boxes*."  I happen to have about a million of them.  I packed the kids outfits in ziplock bags and then into the boxes.  The girls had one box and the boys had one box.  My DH had a box.  I had a box all to myself!!!  I had one full box just for shoes!  And one full box for phone chargers, power strips and camera battery chargers and other misc goodies.  They stacked so neatly in the van!!!  I should have taken a picture!  When we got to our Fort Wilderness cabin we simply carried the boxes into the cabin, very easy!

They fit under the bed in the cabin and the empties we just stacked together.  No storage problem and no tripping over suitcases!!!

They may look odd this fall when we check into ASMu!  But I bet nothing will fall off our cart!  Hey, you have to do what works!!!


----------



## Tommys Mommy

When we went to WDW in May 2006, I knew I'd be sending postcards back to our many nieces & nephews. I made sure to buy ahead of time the postcard stamps (instead of trying to find them on property). Also, I made pre-addressed labels so I could just slap them onto the postcards. Saved a little bit of time for me and I didn't need to pack our address book!


----------



## goofygirl71

I love your idea about the toothbrush holder and hand soap. I'm with you!! I can't stand my toothbrush laying on the sink and the slimy bar soap. 
Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Mommytink

Love this thread!


----------



## 3boyzmom

Kid sized eating utencils!  First Years (I think) makes a semi-disposable kit with interlocking plastic plates and utencils - they work great and the kids are much happier and neater at meal times.  Love all the ideas!


----------



## labst60

plastic cable ties - I always throw a few in my carryon - and I usually end up using them for the craziest things!  wont' break - just snip with nailclippers when you are done!

also - small bungees cords from $1store helped get all our bags/carseat through the airport and especially once we had our checked luggage, out to the rental car on the luggage cart.


----------



## HLDisney

One thing that we used a lot during our last trip was our Tupperware FlatOut container.  This is what it looks like:

http://order.tupperware.com/pls/htprod_www/tup_show_item.show_item_detail?fv_item_number=10055433000

I think I've seen that Rubbermaid makes something like this, too.

Every day, I would toss a flattened container in my backpack and whenever we had leftovers that I thought we'd eat later (fruit, cookies ,etc), I expanded the container and put the food in.   It worked out great because when my DD5 was hungry later in the day, I could offer her the leftovers for snack.....and it didn't take up much room in my backpack when empty.   And the food wouldn't get crushed as it might have in a ziploc.

HLDisney


----------



## familyfirsttimer

HLDisney said:


> One thing that we used a lot during our last trip was our Tupperware FlatOut container.  This is what it looks like:
> 
> http://order.tupperware.com/pls/htprod_www/tup_show_item.show_item_detail?fv_item_number=10055433000
> 
> I think I've seen that Rubbermaid makes something like this, too.
> 
> Every day, I would toss a flattened container in my backpack and whenever we had leftovers that I thought we'd eat later (fruit, cookies ,etc), I expanded the container and put the food in.   It worked out great because when my DD5 was hungry later in the day, I could offer her the leftovers for snack.....and it didn't take up much room in my backpack when empty.   And the food wouldn't get crushed as it might have in a ziploc.
> 
> HLDisney


GREAT TIP! Escpeially to take home desserts if you are on the DDP, many places had brownies and we ended up giving away 2 or our 4 at almost every meal becauseI knew they would never survive in the backpack..


----------



## DIS FANATIC

I don't know if this has been said (since I haven't read previous pages) but I just thought of this.  We leaving in 25 days and are staying at a value.  Since storage space is limited we are bringing our son's closet organizer with us.  You know the vertical kind that has a compartment for each day.  That way we can hang his clothes on the closet rack provided in the room and save the drawer space for me and DH.


----------



## Atotty

We do that too and it works great. Helps keep the kids' clothes organized.


----------



## hilaryjudsong

Great ideas. Subscribing!


----------



## thelionqueen

And the great ideas just keep coming!!  GREAT ideas about the bungee cords and Tupperware containers.  

I have a new tip to add.  Last year @ the Disney Outlet store @ WDW I happened upon a plastic folder (you know the ones you tie the string between 2 circles?) that is semi-transparent but waterproof & indestructable??

Anyway, I keep this folder on top of the fridge and put EVERYTHING in it for our upcoming trip in Sept.  This includes all the kids disney dollars, necklace ID holders, coupons (for rental car), Publix card, coupons, travel itineraries, you name it!!  Keeps everything in one place, and is AWESOME to go through every once in awhile to keep me excited.

One more tip, if you plan on grocery shopping offsite in WDW, like publix, kroger, etc.  Sign up for their discount shopping card before your trip and have it mailed to you.  This way, you can get the lowest prices on your shopping without having to fill out their forms and/or wait for the card.


----------



## jetprincess

I posted this on another thread also...

*Toddlers who throw shoes:*

If you have toddler who is "shoe throwing" write your cell phone number on the bottom inside his/her shoes.  I haven't tried it a Disney yet but it has worked here in the "real world" for me!


----------



## write2caro

thelionqueen said:


> I have a new tip to add. Last year @ the Disney Outlet store @ WDW I happened upon a plastic folder (you know the ones you tie the string between 2 circles?) that is semi-transparent but waterproof & indestructable??
> 
> Anyway, I keep this folder on top of the fridge and put EVERYTHING in it for our upcoming trip in Sept. This includes all the kids disney dollars, necklace ID holders, coupons (for rental car), Publix card, coupons, travel itineraries, you name it!! Keeps everything in one place, and is AWESOME to go through every once in awhile to keep me excited.



I do the same thing!!!  It's just a great, easy way to have everything in one place.  Did you have any idea how popular your thread would become?!


----------



## jlw29

Another medicine taking tip I use, not just for Disney but for the giant first aid kit I keep in the back of my car --

Use a days of the week pill reminder case to take a few pills of 7 different kinds of medicine, that way you don't have to take all the bottles.  I use it for prescription meds especially.  I just put a label in it identifying each med and it's dose.  For example, the one I just refilled has Sun: Percocet 1 q4-6hrs, Mon:  Ambien, Tues: Relpax 1 at headache onset, may repeat X1, Wed: Compazine q6-8 for nausea etc.  I'm lucky that I can purchase just a few pills of each med from my hospital pharmacy (and even luckier that as a doc I can write for them myself!) as I don't need a full prescription of everything, but never know what we may need a dose or 2 of.  It has been a lifesaver more than once on trips or at meets or tournaments.  Most other parents know about my "goody bag" so come to me for their emergency needs.  Sure beats a late night trip to the 24 hour pharmacy or even worse the emergency dept!  

On long (>5days) trips, I also take a course of antibiotics with me (actually 2 -- bactrim and zithromax).  This would only be worth it if you / your family gets frequent infections and you KNOW when you have it.  (If you only THINK you have a bladder infection / ear infection / etc, it is critical to get checked out by a doc,)  Let's be honest, if you get them all the time, you know when you need these meds and you don't want to waste vacation time at the ER or miserably sick.


----------



## walkena

take one that does not have a million pockets.... as Disney security will require that every pocket be opened for inspection, a backpack that has only a couple of pockets and /or zippers will get you into the park much more quickly.

Also, a waterproof backpack is extra helpful - for those wet rides and any downpours....


----------



## dbarker

Michellez54 said:


> This is a GREAT Thread!  I'm kinda new to posting though.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has found any cheap cooling towels?  I don't know what they are called, but I found some last summer at a sports supply store, but they were $10 each, and I think we lost it!   They are kind of a thick foam towel that is stiff until it's wet, but it absorbs a lot of water, and stays cool to the touch.  Great for hot days at the park.  Hoping someone has seen some that are cheaper!  thanks!!!



I get something similar to that at Wal-Mart.  It is usually in the sporting goods section.  They are very small and flat until you get them wet.  I think they have some kind of silicone or something in them.  They stay cool for a long time.


----------



## Carrie772

mhm said:


> I am making my first trip back to WDW since moving away from Orlando 20 years ago!  It has changed so much since then--when planning a Disney trip consisted of deciding what time to get there in the morning.
> 
> 
> I plan to make neck coolers sized for both kids (dd turning 5 on the trip & dd who will be 8 months old).  I'll also make them for each adult, since my California born-&-raised dh will no doubt complain endlessly about the humidity.


You sound incredibly ready.  but what's a neck cooler?


----------



## Mommytink

Can you share how you make a neck cooler? I will be 28 weeks pregnant and I am sure very hot!  This may help me stay in the park with my 2 little ones a bit longer.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## thelionqueen

Monthly bump..any ideas anyone??


----------



## LeahJ

Sorry - I didn't take time to read through the whole list.  So, I hope this isn't a repeat.  

Since I didn't do the shoe organizer trick, I made do by setting up the ironing board and spreading out extra toiletries and my own little pharmacy on the ironing board.  

DH was impressed with my ingenuity (which is saying a lot since he's pretty creative).  It was very handy.  I also kept my ziplocs of receipts and memorabilia on the ironing board - they were handy when I was emptying my pockets in the evening.  

Leah


----------



## Dcanoli

Hey Leah! 

Thanks for the ziploc tip!  I know, I know--it's SO obvious, but I've never done it!  DUH!

I'm always throwing receipts in my suitcase or purse, then scrambling for them later when I get home!   

DUH!  Ziploc--easy solution!

One other tip--not new, but different--just found at W/M one of those Sterlite, blue-topped plastic container.  It's PERFECT (i.e., just the right height) for medicine BOTTLES (i.e., kids' cough syrup, etc.).  We just took a trip to FL, and I could put just about EVERYTHING from my medicine cabinet at home in there....digital thermometer, bottles of meds, boxes of med/bandages, etc.  And, it has the handle on top to cart it around.  Perfect!  Then, I just store it a corner section of the wire rack in the bathroom when I get to Disney--out of the way but still there if we need it!

Deb


----------



## Siouxstone

What a great thread!  Here are some of my favorite things:

A small beach pail- I take one of my DS pails and put shampoo, conditioner, and body wash in it.  Then when I get to the room, I unclip one side of the bucket and loop it over the shower rod!  It keeps everything up and away from DS reach and he plays with the bucket in the tub.  I also use it to rinse him at the end of the bath with fresh water from the spout.  

A blister kit- I use the ever handy ziploc bag and fill it with pre-cut rounds of moleskin, first aid cream with pain reliever, and a matchbook that has needles taped under the matches.  That way if I need to pop one, I just take out a needle, heat it up and it's sanitized.  By pre-cutting the rounds, you don't have to worry about not having scissors in the parks.

A clear jumbo trash liner- I bring one a day into the park and leave it under the stroller.  If it remotely looks like rain when we park the stroller, I bag it and it's all dry when we get back to it.  Ponchos can blow away and now I don't have to worry.  I have also seen people use a plastic drop cloth and clothespins.

Old clothes for DS- He'll be almost 3 for our next trip and I've done this twice before.  I pack an old sweatshirt, tee shirt and shorts/pants that have seen better days.  I put them in the bottom of the stroller and leave them.  If they "walk off" there's no worry and I don't have to tote an extra pair of clothes in the backpack when we park the stroller. 

The Pop Up Hamper- No one can sing the praises of this invention enough!  

The stop-over bag:  When we drive, we usually spend one night each way, so I pack one bag with everyone's stuff for that night in it.  Even if I bring in all the suitcases, we don't have to open them up and dig around in them.

Keep those tips coming!


----------



## Dcanoli

Siouxstone said:


> A clear jumbo trash liner- I bring one a day into the park and leave it under the stroller.  If it remotely looks like rain when we park the stroller, I bag it and it's all dry when we get back to it.  Ponchos can blow away and now I don't have to worry.  I have also seen people use a plastic drop cloth and clothespins.



Okay.  I've never heard of someone using a plastic drop cloth and clothespins!  But, I like your garbage bag idea!


----------



## sconnell

garbage bag works great! Especially if you have an umbrella stroller and you fold it up! But, you can get bright colored cheap ($1ish) ponchos in many colors at sporting good stores like Outdoor World/Bass Pro Shop. The colors make it easier to look for. 
We had 2 umbrella's on our last trip. When it looked like it might rain, we folded them, put them both in the bag and then used a small bungee cord to secure it. (Sometimes when it's folded small, you can find a corner or a spot under a ledge. When we were at Sci-Fi we stuck it behind the opened door and it was not in the way in the least!)


----------



## sconnell

sully7 said:


> We went to WDW last fall and I used so many of the tips I found on this thread!  My trip was very enjoyable because of it!!!
> 
> Here is my own tip!!
> 
> We (Me, DH, DS10, DS8, DD6 and DD4) drove to Florida in a van.  In the past our suitcases didn't fit that well in the back of the van.  They would all fall when we opened the door.  What a mess!!  I decided to use "*underbed storage boxes*."  I happen to have about a million of them.  I packed the kids outfits in ziplock bags and then into the boxes.  The girls had one box and the boys had one box.  My DH had a box.  I had a box all to myself!!!  I had one full box just for shoes!  And one full box for phone chargers, power strips and camera battery chargers and other misc goodies.  They stacked so neatly in the van!!!  I should have taken a picture!  When we got to our Fort Wilderness cabin we simply carried the boxes into the cabin, very easy!
> 
> They fit under the bed in the cabin and the empties we just stacked together.  No storage problem and no tripping over suitcases!!!
> 
> They may look odd this fall when we check into ASMu!  But I bet nothing will fall off our cart!  Hey, you have to do what works!!!



I took some of those filled with all of our goodies and gifts to POFQ last September! Works great! I actually think that there wasn't an under the bed though and I had to find somewhere else to put them. (under the bench) So you might want to check with some people to see if there is an under the bed.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Just subscribing...great ideas!!


----------



## akalittleeva

sully7 said:


> We went to WDW last fall and I used so many of the tips I found on this thread!  My trip was very enjoyable because of it!!!
> 
> Here is my own tip!!
> 
> We (Me, DH, DS10, DS8, DD6 and DD4) drove to Florida in a van.  In the past our suitcases didn't fit that well in the back of the van.  They would all fall when we opened the door.  What a mess!!  I decided to use "*underbed storage boxes*."  I happen to have about a million of them.  I packed the kids outfits in ziplock bags and then into the boxes.  The girls had one box and the boys had one box.  My DH had a box.  I had a box all to myself!!!  I had one full box just for shoes!  And one full box for phone chargers, power strips and camera battery chargers and other misc goodies.  They stacked so neatly in the van!!!  I should have taken a picture!  When we got to our Fort Wilderness cabin we simply carried the boxes into the cabin, very easy!
> 
> They fit under the bed in the cabin and the empties we just stacked together.  No storage problem and no tripping over suitcases!!!
> 
> They may look odd this fall when we check into ASMu!  But I bet nothing will fall off our cart!  Hey, you have to do what works!!!



We always travel like this as well - it works so great!  We stayed at POP last time and the bins we didn't keep in the room, we just put back in our van after unpacking.  I also bring an empty one for bringing home souvies...It was easy to load up the cart and bring up to the room, too.  We got a couple strange looks, but a couple people also commented on it being a good idea.  We have a really nice set of luggage but rarely use it - I find the bins keep things so much neater and fit in the van so much better.


----------



## Dcanoli

Now, are you talking about those cardboard things or the plastic Sterlite-type boxes available at W/M, Target, and such?

I was just thinking last night I need a HUGE one for all the Disney stuffed animals that are now taking over the kids' beds!  I'm addicted to "tubs!"

If you are talking about the plastic tubs, you are right!  They work great.  The family we travel with always uses them.  I don't think I've ever seen them use suitcases come to think of it...... 

Deb


----------



## akalittleeva

I use the rubbermaid totes - a tote for the kids to share, a tote for dh and I, and a tote for everything else.  I usually bring an extra tote, like I said, for bringing home our purchases, but initially, they usually have snacks and food in it.  I also have a smaller one that goes in the back with the kids for all the stuff they need for the drive - gameboys, DVD players etc.  When we get home from our trip, they all stack inside each other, with the top one storing all the things we use only for vacation.


----------



## AngieWin

We are packing a box to ship out and I think I will have to put one of those totes in it!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dcanoli

akalittleeva said:


> I use the rubbermaid totes - a tote for the kids to share, a tote for dh and I, and a tote for everything else.  I usually bring an extra tote, like I said, for bringing home our purchases, but initially, they usually have snacks and food in it.  I also have a smaller one that goes in the back with the kids for all the stuff they need for the drive - gameboys, DVD players etc.  When we get home from our trip, they all stack inside each other, with the top one storing all the things we use only for vacation.



Yes, thanks for the idea!  We have Disney luggage, so I guess we'll keep using that, but I love using the tubs for everything else (and if I DIDN'T have Mickey luggage, I'd probably start using the tubs for that too)!

I like how they all store inside each other.  Tubs are great for EVERYTHING!


----------



## PHefner

Just wanted to say Hi and that I'm subscribing to this thread. I've spent many hours reading everyone's tips so I don't want to miss out on one.  

Probably one of the best tips I have is if you don't have a rain cover for your stroller bring a large lawn and leaf bag to use to cover your stroller in the threat/event of rain (of course taking your child out of it first). It fits perfectly over a small stroller and kept everything dry including the diaper bags.

Keep the tips coming!


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Someone on another thread said they ship all their luggage before they leave!! I just wondered how to go about shipping it home? I do ship a box with food and toiletries. I also learned the organizer bag, hand soap, and clothespin-along with several other- great tips here!!! 

I love all you planners!!! do any of you ship your clothes?


----------



## disney-a-holic

sorry if this is repeated.
we were in wdw dec 06 with dd12 ds 11 dd 10 and they each had a "key to the world" and could charge things to the room, so i kept an a5 ziploc bag with me with a pen so that any reciepts we got i would write who's receipt it was!!!  ( kids had a budget on spending money!!!)
also this was " home " to the camera on any water rides. and home to 4x6 card for autograhs and would protect these items from getting wet!!
as i am an avid scrapper i also was able to keep receipts and any other souvenirs in my much loved  " pink " ziploc bag  ( i think i have named it correctly ...small waterproof a5 size bag with zip!!!)


----------



## TENIA66

instead of the plastic dropcloth, rain poncho or garbage bag for the stroller we use the cheapie flannel backed plastic tablecloths.....we use them all over..a nice place to sit for the fireworks or parades, a cover for a wet seat, a nice cover with clips for the stroller, a quick poncho with clips also....


----------



## thelionqueen

lil bump for July


----------



## tmfranlk

To aid the bumping, I read a great idea for the car for those who drive. I think that I read it in Organize magazine. They suggested using those small shower caddies that suction cup to the wall for holding kid stuff in the car. Just stick it to the window and it can hold crayons, MP3s, etc that the kids want easy access to in the car.


----------



## sconnell

tmfranlk said:


> To aid the bumping, I read a great idea for the car for those who drive. I think that I read it in Organize magazine. They suggested using those small shower caddies that suction cup to the wall for holding kid stuff in the car. Just stick it to the window and it can hold crayons, MP3s, etc that the kids want easy access to in the car.



Except if you have a mini-van, don't put it on the sliding door!  crunch!
But other than that, it's a great tip!


----------



## northriver

tmfranlk said:


> To aid the bumping, I read a great idea for the car for those who drive. I think that I read it in Organize magazine. They suggested using those small shower caddies that suction cup to the wall for holding kid stuff in the car. Just stick it to the window and it can hold crayons, MP3s, etc that the kids want easy access to in the car.



Please DO NOT attach anything to the window if you have curtain airbags!!! If those deployed it would send your shower caddy hurtling toward your children at about 150mph.  If you have questions about the airbags, see your owners manual.


----------



## Dizneydaz

The post, a page or two back, about having a waterproof backpack reminded me of one of my favorites things to do.  I Scotchguard things! 

A few of the things I do are: 
Cheap umbrellas (the kind that water actually drips through  );
Hats-the point of wearing a hat is to keep my hair dry, so by Scotchguarding it, it does;
Fabric purses, and or totes;
Stroller fabric (won't soak up water) including the cover;
Sneakers (fabric ones.) Keeps your feet drier during inclement weather 

I also take along the larger Ziplocs to put any items in I want to keep dry on rides like Kali River Rapids.


----------



## angwill

I hate to be another bash the shower caddy on the window person but just imagine crayons sitting in the broiling sun with the drainage holes in the bottom of the caddy.  I wouldn't wan't to clean that mess.  Not to mention finding my child's MP3 player or Ipod broiled and melted.  It was over 90 degrees today so I feel like I am melting myself right now.


----------



## Claudia1

I'm a big fan of shipping a box ahead to the resort before leaving home.  I saves me lots of money and packing space, too.  I always try to pack things that will be used during the trip and not need to be shipped back home.  Lots of snacks, foods, diapers, etc....  Be sure to make a list of what you shipped so that you don't duplicate.  Also, ship it to yourself and put your arrival date on the package.

I buy & ship 8oz. water bottles and somtimes the 8oz pop cans, too.  On our last trip, I spent over $15 in UPS shipping but I calculated that I saved over $40 from buying water & pop at WDW.  If I can get a 12 pack of 8 oz water bottles for under $3, then I don't have to pay WDW over $3 for one bottle.  Ditto with pop. This is a real saver if you are flying.  If you are driving, though, you could easily pack them in your van.

When the kids were eating baby or toddler food (and in diapers, too), I would wrap the baby food jars in a diaper, then put 2 or 3 in a large ziploc bag for shipping.  Nothing has ever broken in 3 years and I had the diapers & zipbags to use at WDW.

_In case you need to ship something back, put packing tape, a label, markers, etc...., anything that you will need to ship it back._  Just ask at the front desk where the nearest business desk is located.  I know that BoardWalk has one.  We just take the box there and they bill our room for the shipping charges.  It is not cheap but it can be done.  DH did that once with his golf clubs, too.  They ship out of WDW usually on the next business day.

My youngest is now 5 yrs old but I still like to take the 8oz water bottles.  Great size to freeze and take to the parks and a great size for kids.  I give my DGD a frozen bottle on a bottle strap (that is looped onto the stroller to avoid getting lost) and she plays with it.  The thawing bottles help to keep her a little cooler in the hot, summer sun, too.

One of the more bizarre things I have done is to ship a rocking lawn chair to WDW.  Now, before you laugh at me, some of you parents will understand this.  DGD needs to be calmed before going to sleep and rocking is the best way.  I got a garage sale rocking chair and shipped it round-trip for under $20.  (Yes, I shipped it back home when we were done.)  It was the best money I ever spent on vacation!  Much cheaper than renting a rocking chair for our 10 day vacation and we were able to maintain a solid nightime routine without ruining my back trying to "rock" in a regular chair.

*********

If you have kids that often need antibiotics, ask you doctor to write a prescription to be filled *not reconstituted.*  Take it dry and mix it up if you need it on the trip.  This will only work if you have a good working relationship with your doctor and they are in the routine of prescribing antibiotics over the phone.   Your pharmacist can give you the low-down on how to reconstitute it.


GREAT THREAD!


----------



## tmfranlk

northriver said:


> Please DO NOT attach anything to the window if you have curtain airbags!!! If those deployed it would send your shower caddy hurtling toward your children at about 150mph.  If you have questions about the airbags, see your owners manual.



Not having them I never thought of this. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

just subscribing to this AWESOME thread.


----------



## miss missy

bump


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*OH,MAN! MY COPY/PASTE HAND IS SO TIRED!! I HAVE BEEN SAVING TIPS ALL DAY IT SEEMS...THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT ONE! AS I WAS READING ALL SORTS OF REPLYS WERE RUNNING THROUGH MY HEAD NOW I AM BLANK!   I LOVED THEMAKE YOUR OWN PAPER TOWEL/DISH CLOTHES IDEA! THE COLLASPABLE FOOD CONTAINERS FOR DESSERTS TO DAVE FOR LATER! TAKING PIX OF ANY AND EVRYTHING OF IMPORTANCE,ESPEICIALLY THE KIDDOS! AND THE $2 BILLS FOR TIPS! IF YOU ARE GOING FOR THE CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS AND YOU HAVE A PUBLIX NEAR YOU YOU CAN BUY SANTA MONEY FOR A CUTE MOUSEKEEPING TIP OR ANYWHERE TIP FOR THAT MATTER...THEY SPEND BUT WOULD BE GREAT TO SAVE! THANK YOU ALL FRO ALL THE IDEAS AND TIPS THATWILL REALLY HELP INTHE PLANNING! MY DAUGHTER ND I ALREADY HAVE A DISNEY BAG TO STORE THINSG IN BUT THE IDEA OF PUTTING THEM IN THE SUIT CASES IS REALLY GOOD,I JUST HAVE TO DIG MINE OUT! THE GRANDKIDS HAVE ALREADY LEARNED THATALL THEY HAVE TO DO IF THEY SEE ANYTHING DISNEY IS SAY " HEY  NANNA,WE COULD PUT THIS IN OUR DISNEY BAG TO TAKE TO DISNEY 'WORD' AS THEY SAY IT!  SO NOW DD BRENDI & I JUST LOOK AT EACH OTHER AND SAY 'WORD' AND NOD OUR HEADS AND THINK WE ARE REALLY COOL.... I LOVE THIS SITE AND ALL THE IDEAS ARE SO AWESOME...PRINCESS  HUGS AND PIRATE  ARRGHHG'S TO ALL.... *


----------



## joeysmommy

Thanks for all the wonderful tips!
I went to the Dollar Tree store today and found the clear over the  door shoe holder! Yay!!
I had to hit 3 different dollar stores to find the clear one.

I get stressed if the bathroom counter is all cluttered up.
I think I'll bring it along for my Scrapbook Retreat next weekend too and try it out. 3 women sharing 1 bathroom..yikes!


----------



## sconnell

Claudia1 said:


> One of the more bizarre things I have done is to ship a rocking lawn chair to WDW.  Now, before you laugh at me, some of you parents will understand this.  DGD needs to be calmed before going to sleep and rocking is the best way.  I got a garage sale rocking chair and shipped it round-trip for under $20.  (Yes, I shipped it back home when we were done.)  It was the best money I ever spent on vacation!  Much cheaper than renting a rocking chair for our 10 day vacation and we were able to maintain a solid nightime routine without ruining my back trying to "rock" in a regular chair.


I think it's smart! I'm surprised it didn't cost more! 
Was it the fold up kind?


----------



## enjkp

This is our first trip and I am so overwhelmed I don't know what to take and what not to take...................we are leaving on like a thursday and not getting to check in onsite until Saturday so not sure what to do 

Thinking we are driving through the night on Thursday night and finding a place to check into for the night Friday night and hitting downtown Disney 

Thanks so much for all the information


----------



## all4fun

Some new things I've just discovered:

Instead of using Ziplocs for packing, I bought some packing cubes from Ebags (the Ebags brand, actually).  Just used them for the first time this past week on a trip and they are awesome. The Ebags ones are nylon w/mesh but they also sell clear ones that you can see thru.  They are under the "packing aids" section I believe.  Since I only have the set of three (sm, med, lg) and one set of 3 small bags, I'm going to order at least three more of the large ones.  I love how neat they make everything so neat in the suitcase and when you unpack you can just take the whole thing out, lay it in a drawer, and unzip it.    

Another thing we found in the luggage/travel section at Target, and also there's a small section at Radio Shack of all places that sell travel aids - a luggage scale!  No more worrying if the bag is over 50lbs!  LOL.  It cost us about $5-6 at Radio Shack on sale and I believe the one at Target is $10.


----------



## BeadyLady

may I go off subject for a second - The little boy with Darth Vadar is _way_ too cute!


----------



## all4fun

BeadyLady said:


> may I go off subject for a second - The little boy with Darth Vadar is _way_ too cute!



Thank you!  

He LOVES darth. We even have a pic of him hugging a storm trooper, LOL. 

Back on topic, Here's another tip I read somewhere - possibly on this thread so sorry if it's a repeat - bring one of those cloths you use to dry cars off with (like the fake chamois type) to dry yourself off after a rain storm.  I thought this was an ingenious idea because we've got caught in the rain more than once and paper towels just don't cut it! You can wring these out and use them over again.  Might be good to have after a wet water ride too.    You can buy small ones at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## LorieBell

That is very sweet Karen!


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks for starting this thread... I'm starting a separate Word document for it


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Great Tips


----------



## miss missy

joeysmommy said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful tips!
> I went to the Dollar Tree store today and found the clear over the  door shoe holder! Yay!!
> I had to hit 3 different dollar stores to find the clear one.
> 
> I get stressed if the bathroom counter is all cluttered up.
> I think I'll bring it along for my Scrapbook Retreat next weekend too and try it out. 3 women sharing 1 bathroom..yikes!




Here is what one looks like in use. This was taken at POP Century.


----------



## mom2alix

I found a great deal for our trip.  

At Target in the travel section they have these cute little toothbrush sets for kids that have a toothbrush and kids' Crest toothpaste in a travel size for 99¢.  The toothbrushes have little suction cups on the end so they stand up on the counter - no need for a toothbrush holder.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Ok, I just went through the whole thread and copied those things I want to remember-we leave in less than 3 days.  

One thing I thought I read here before, but didn't see this read-thru was to bring one of those multi-outlet, surge protectors.  There are never enough plugs in our room and I use it as a one-stop area for recharging everything that has chargers (2 cel phones, dig camera, video camera, etc.) It keeps everything in one place.  Forces me to be organized in the room. I usually plug it into the outlet located behind the entertainment unit-sometimes you have to move the unit just a smidge!


----------



## all4fun

Dizneydaz said:


> Ok, I just went through the whole thread and copied those things I want to remember-we leave in less than 3 days.
> 
> One thing I thought I read here before, but didn't see this read-thru was to bring one of those multi-outlet, surge protectors.



Great point and also really good to plug anything sensitive like a laptop, into.  I imagine with the electrical storms that pop up in Florida, power surges are probably not all too rare.

The one I've been eyeballing but haven't bought yet is called a Power squid (like this). What is nice is that it's not a strip so you can plug larger plugs into it.   I saw one at Walmart and but it was kind of big and since I'm trying to pack light I'm going to make do with the small strip I already own. Plus the villas usually have plenty of outlets, unlike a lot of small hotel rooms.


----------



## kyhardy

I am packing now!!! Just thought I'd take a break & check for any new tips I hadn't seen yet.  I have to say that this has been EXTREMELY helpful. Last year I was grouchy & packing like a mad woman right up until my husband said "we have to leave now if we're going to make our flight."  This has made packing fun! My husband is so relieved!


----------



## Aleebama

This thread is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Dizneydaz

I'm packing right now too-we leave in less than 7 hrs. I don't think I'm going to get much sleep!


----------



## twins4mimi

I love this post, GREAT tips that I never would have thought of... THANKS to everyone!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Carrie772 said:


> You sound incredibly ready.  but what's a neck cooler?



I don't know if this was answered but I found these sites
http://www.watersorb.com/polymer_cool_neck_bands.htm

http://www.p2designs.com/ShipCooler.htm

hth


----------



## all4fun

samano said:


> Anyway, one thing I have always done is put one of my address labels on my camera. I just bought a brand new camera for this trip and remembered at the last minute to stick one on in case it gets lost.



Going thru the thread from end to beginning and making a list of tips. 


This reminds one me.  If you're traveling by air, put luggage tags on ALL your bags, even your carry ons.  If you have a DVD player or a seperate carrier with DVD's in it, make sure you label those too. One trip we lost or CD holder w/all our DVD's in it (about 10) on our first flight home and didn't realize it was gone until we were on our connecting flight heading to our home airport.  The airline never did find it for us and even if someone had, it wasn't labeled so who knows where it ended up.  Big time expensive mistake!  Just thought I'd mention it because you never know, it could end up saving someone else the same headache.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Bump!


----------



## britincanada

Wow! It's taken a couple of days but I finally made it through the list! Lots of great ideas!

All I would say...all of you out there who transfer medications to other containers should be VERY careful, tablets in ziploc baggies could be mistaken for candy. Children can even be harmed by an overdose of seemingly harmless vitamins. if they did take them you would not have the original packaging to show at the hospital. (sorry if this opinion offends  - I used to be an ER nurse!)


----------



## blackforest

I used one our vacation to Canada this year. We were staying in a cabin, and because we had stayed there prior I knew that there was zero room in the bath for towels and such. There was a towel bar and 1 hook, but since we provided our own towels I guess there wasn't a priority for storage!

I took a collaspable sweater shelf, like for a closet, with the larger shelves. It has velcro on the part that wrapped around the rod in the bath. That way all the clean towels and stuff didn't end up on the back of the toilet or the floor.

I wish I had had 2 or 3 more! The bedrooms had 1 shelf with a hanging bar below. The collaspible shelf would have been great for t-shirts, sweaters etc. And I was thinking that these will be great for other vacations too. We always run out of drawer space and with one of these shelfs, all four of us could have one. And we never use all that hanging space anyway. Sort of like using the over-the-door-shoe holder. Which I have slowly, over time purchased ones to stay with the suitcases, so now I'll have to get some the sweater shelves too!

I purchased mine at Big Lots for $5 or so, but I think Dollar Tree or Deals may have them. Of course, Wal-Mart and others have them too, but much higher price. Because I thought of this at the last minute, I took the one out of my closet but it was simple to remove, pack, use, vacation and then put back.

Actually if you wanted too, this would make for a great pre-travel staging area for all the clothes too! Just add clothes to the shelf, then transfer the clothes to the suitcase, pack the shelf and then reverse once you settled in at your destination!.


----------



## joeysmommy

Thanks everyone for the tips!

My favorite was the over the door shoe holder to keep the bathroom counter clear of clutter.

We went to DL for 1 week and it really helped keep the counter looking neat and tidy.

We stayed at the Grand Californian and since the bathroom door is a pocket door I used it on the closet door and it worked out great.


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

bumping in loving this thread


----------



## BeadyLady

bump 

does anyone else think to put their name and address on the battery of their laptop computer, on the inside?  sort of as a security feature?


----------



## twoanddone

Great thread! So coming in handy.  I would have never thought of the gallon bags or shower curtain!


----------



## crl

If you stay at a condo, I plan our meals at home, then take just enough of the seasonings we need and put it into labeled ziploc bags. Then you have tasty food without having to buy all those seasonings at the store when you get there.


----------



## ilovemyjj

About the leashes, my kids wore them also whent hey were young, my kids would not stay next to me no matter what, and they were runners..lol...i found in Ak last year in the one store in the dino land, they had the cutest harnesses, they had a disney character like a small kiddy backpack with a small zipper compartment for a kiddy toy to fit into, and the harness went around them, but it did not look like the typical dog leash..lol, i thought it was such a cute invention, cause believe me, we used to get the dirtiest looks, and hear people talking about how we cant control our kids, ect, but i believe whatever it takes to keep your kids safe, go with it. MOst of the people that say things dont have kids!!! BUt back to the harness, they made it look like a kiddy backpack. I think it was like 25 bucks, but worth it!!!


----------



## ilovemyjj

I didn't see this put on here..but if you have young kids just potty training the potty flushing all by itself before they are done i know it scared my kids, ..bring a few stickers to put over the sensor, so it won't flush before there ready!!!


----------



## ilovemyjj

Didn't see this on here either, if your kids like the press a penny thingy, bring mini m&m tubes with quarters and one with pennys,  they fit nicely in your pocket book or diaper bag!!


----------



## macrosswife

I discovered a great idea to keep all my child's stuff contained in the car!

I bought one of those open top divided scrapbook totes with handles from Michael's. (You can see one by going to Michaels.com and clicking on Scrapbooking. There's a blue trimmed tote on the table and a pink one on the chair.) 
We were able to put different items in each section: CD case containing DVDs, cars and trucks, coloring books and markers, snacks and sippy cup, etc. It kept everything contained, and made it easy to empty the car when we got to our destination. 

I'm sure you creative folks could think of some other Disney related uses for it, but I was just thrilled that I didn't have to crawl around the floor of the car picking up toys and snacks after our last trip!!

~Kimber


----------



## GoinToDisney

I have no idea if I already typed this on here or if anyone else did, but it is worth mentioning just in case. I take snack or sandwich sized ziplocks and pack them up for meals. I put couple of handiwipes, a paper towel or napkin, a toddler-sized take n toss spoon and fork, about 3 or 4 crayons and a couple of folded up disney papers that I print from playhouse disney or the like. I also put one of those plastic placemats in there, and when she was smaller a disposable bib. (watch them carefully with those... they are choking hazards if they rip a piece off. I only used them in a pinch or for travel when she was about 18 months). She was able to color while waiting for dinner at TS restaurants. I had extra separate pieces for meals where we might not need the whole set. I got the idea after I read that some do ziplocks with a disposable changing pad, diaper and a snck-sized ziplock of baby wipes. I loved that idea.


----------



## danabalana

Do you have a copy of that letter for school? I would love to have it.

Thanks


----------



## monymony3471

These are great and if there's a repeat, that's ok, it is so hard to go back and read such a huge thread.


----------



## sconnell

Oh, I wanted to mention that those hanging sweater shelves are great on TOP of the shelf turned on their side. They make it so that things don't fall through the bars AND they make little cubbies for organizing up there too! I have one of these turned on the shelf in my kids' room.


----------



## tk27tk27

One of the most exciting things we do for our two DD's ages 4 and 6 is to make sure Tinker Bell stops by our room once or twice during our trip and sprinkles a little pixie dust on thier beds while they are sleeping.  We started this after seeing how excited they where collecting Mickey confetti at the enterance of teh Magic Kingdom.  Every once in a while Tink leaves some dust in some other unexpecting places.  They love it.  The confetti can be found at the big store in Downtown Disney in teh scrap booking section.


----------



## blackforest

sconnell said:


> Oh, I wanted to mention that those hanging sweater shelves are great on TOP of the shelf turned on their side. They make it so that things don't fall through the bars AND they make little cubbies for organizing up there too! I have one of these turned on the shelf in my kids' room.




Thanks, that is a great ides. I do the hanging shelf, but never thought of this!
I love the DIS Board!


----------



## aestapa

We are going back for the 3rd time this year right after Christmas.  I went to www.mypublisher.com and created a paperback memory book of all the pictures from the previous trips.  They are about $12 for the little ones and they have fun graphic pages perfect for kids.  We found a coupon code for buy one get one and ordered one for each of our boys.  They will go in their stockings for Christmas morning.

I can't say enough about the books we get from that site.  I don't have time for scrapbooking, and this delivers a bound, professional quality memory book for very little money.  We do the more expensive hard back books for grandparent gifts.  We collect a years worth of pics on the computer and spend a couple of hours organizing...they love it...and we are the hit of Christmas!!


----------



## Super Momma

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but here we go.... As we send postcards as souvenirs, I print out all the addresses on label paper and cut them out. I put them into bags according to stamp price (and of course label the price on the bag). This way I don't have to worry about writing out tons of addresses and bringing along the novel, that I call an address book. Also, the kids help out by sticking the labels on while my DH and I write out the messages.


----------



## TENIA66

Bump This Up Again!! I Love It....


Don't Know If It's An Organizational Tip Or Just A Tip But We Freeze Gel Shoe Inserts, Carry Them In Coolers And If The Feet Start Hurting Put Them In Shoes For Relief. Works Great......


----------



## TENIA66

LeahJ said:


> Sorry - I didn't take time to read through the whole list. So, I hope this isn't a repeat.
> 
> Since I didn't do the shoe organizer trick, I made do by setting up the ironing board and spreading out extra toiletries and my own little pharmacy on the ironing board.
> 
> DH was impressed with my ingenuity (which is saying a lot since he's pretty creative). It was very handy. I also kept my ziplocs of receipts and memorabilia on the ironing board - they were handy when I was emptying my pockets in the evening.
> 
> Leah


 


LOVE THIS IDEA.   I WOULD NEVER THINK OF USING THE IRONING BOARD THIS WAY, NOR WOULD I THINK OF USING IT ANY OTHER WAY EITHER.............WRINKLES ROCK!!!


----------



## Beehn

I buy those thin little wipes- I think they are called Handy-wipes or something.  I cut them into smaller pieces and put dish soap on them and leave them on the counter to dry.  When they dry I pack them in a ziplock.  In the room, just add water and I have a little disposable dish wipe with soap to clean up a sippy cup or a refillable mug.  They work great!


----------



## Dcanoli

Beehn said:


> I buy those thin little wipes- I think they are called Handy-wipes or something.  I cut them into smaller pieces and put dish soap on them and leave them on the counter to dry.  When they dry I pack them in a ziplock.  In the room, just add water and I have a little disposable dish wipe with soap to clean up a sippy cup or a refillable mug.  They work great!



Wow!  That's a neat idea; I don't remember reading that one on this list before.

Thanks for sharing!  These would be great for taking into the Parks too!


----------



## ehstrojette

Great Tips. 

 I am traveling with 15 other people and staying in a villa, we are driving and the rest flying so I am bringing the medicines
I am thinking about using a tackle box for our medicine. I saw this once while camping at a campground. The person used it for first aid stuff and for everyday medicine. They also had spots for sunscreen, bug spray ect.. and it all stayed in its individual spots and nothing spilled. use the ones with all the plastic lift up spots. not the old style with the middle that lifts out

like this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7941712


----------



## Harlie

If you like clinique go to your store and ask for samples. They often have sample sizes of their 3 step system. I save them for travelling instead of lugging the bigger bottles. Also I find the sample bottles at hair salons bigger then the ones at wal-mart and better for longer trips. I reuse them by refilling them from bigger bottles and putting them back in the travel bag.
We also buy new toothbrushes(need to be replaced every three months anyway) and toothpaste and prepack them so we are not scrambling in the morning to get teeth brushed and then finish the packing. 

For our trip we are leaving really early in the am (4 am) we plan to just put the kids in the Van in their jammies and have them get dressed later during a bathroom stop.

I also second the separate overnight bag.

We also eat Breakfast and lunch on the road to save time for bathroom breaks. I pack a cooler with yougurt and fruit and meat and cheese crackers and buns and juice , gronola bars and oatmeal cookies and individual chip bags, and ziplocked napkins and wetnaps and dry cereal in ziplock bags for each person.

If you have a mini van that has the built in tv and more then two kids take earphones for you and your spouse so you don't have to listen to sponge bob and patrick laugh over and over again and again but listen to your music or the radio.


----------



## Omma

Thank you thank you thank you!  I'm preparing for our first trip and cannot tell you how helpful all of your tips are!  My DH thinks I'm nuts for planning so much but I know he'll be happy (and I hope impressed!) once we are there.


----------



## lwartberg

subbing


----------



## Jack'sGirl5

I had to subscribe to this tread, what wonderful ideas!

The only thing I can think of to share that I haven't seen at the things I do to make our room smell dreamy. 

I always bring a travel sized candle tin or two to light while I am getting ready in the bath in the morning.  Also, a trick I learned on our Disney cruise --- even if the baths are really clean, they don't always smell great, at best they smell like cleaning products.  I always bring one of those plug in air fresheners or the ones at Target that have the little fan -- voila, nice smelling bath.

Also, DD8 gets nervous when sleeping in a new place so nightlights are a must for us!


----------



## karajeboo

I know this trip I'l be using the Ziploc packing technique for DD (that way I can pack not only clothes, underwear, socks in each bag, but also hair accessories - that's our biggest battle!), and probably the shoe bag, too.  What saved us last time was keeping a large garbage bag in my backpack to use to put the backpack in on Kali River Rapids, or any other wet ride - that way, everything in the backpack stayed dry!  And I kept gallon size ziplocs in my backpack to keep water bottles so the condensation didn't leak all over everything, and also to put my resort mug in after I finished my coffee (I always carried it with me on the bus in the morning!).  I would rinse it out in the restroom, but it was always a little wet.  I also used the preprinted address labels for postcards, saved me from taking my address book (and risk losing it  ).  Let's see, also the Sharpie CLICK pens were great - some of the CMs with the characters actually thanked us for having those - makes it easy for the characters with big gloves to use.


----------



## TENIA66

Keep em coming I'm getting ready to start packing


----------



## hockeywidow

Subbing - great thread!


----------



## tinkeramy

LOVE the ziploc ideas - I am the reigning ziploc queen in my family, mostly used for kids outgrown clothes, but so glad to have another purpose!

Anyway, just a couple of tips - I want to second freezing juice pouches / water bottles and letting them melt in your pack during the day.  Keeps your other stuff (meat sandwiches, etc) cold w/o having to carry ice packs.  

Also - get a package of moleskin at any drug store.  GREAT for blisters.  

Finally, if you have a child who might be nervous on a dark ride, buy those glowsticks at the dollar store and let them hold it during the ride.  Doesn't annoy other people like mini-flashlights might and it makes the kids feel better.


----------



## wardfamily1

hockeywidow said:


> Subbing - great thread!


 

 I know, it's completely off topic but what does it mean when someone says 'subbing', I've seen this a lot on the boards.


----------



## TENIA66

subbing means subscribing


----------



## Aliceacc

wardfamily1 said:


> I know, it's completely off topic but what does it mean when someone says 'subbing', I've seen this a lot on the boards.



It means they're subscribing to the thread. They want to keep reading as more info is added.

Instead of subscribing by adding a post, it's also possible to do so using the "thread tools" at the top of the page.


----------



## wardfamily1

TENIA66 said:


> subbing means subscribing


 

Thanks, I thought it meant they were filling in for someone and I couldn't understand why they needed to tell us they were filling in.  (boy do I feel dumb).


----------



## Aliceacc

wardfamily1 said:


> (boy do I feel dumb).



Don't.

Joining the DIS means learning a whole new language: ADRs, MK, AK, CR, WL... the list goes on forever. Like anything else, there's a learning curve.


----------



## TENIA66

Just read about using m&M tubes for storing things like tampons and it's a great idea!


----------



## Matt'nMeg'sMom

In Nov 2006, my mother in law took her entire family (18 of us) to DW for a week long Magical Gathering. We stayed in 6 rooms at the All Star Music.   My MIL paid for everyone, including airfare.  (She said she was spending her sons' inheritance on something she could actually enjoy. )

To contribute to her gift, I made 18 backpacks filled with must-have items for every attendee. They each got:

a drawstring sports-backpack
a bag-tag that had said Carlson 2006, Disney Logo and their name in Uncle Walt's handwriting.
a Magical Gathering t-shirt that said Carlson 2006 and the Disney Logo
sunglasses
a visor
sunscreen
first aid kit with Tylenol, Dramamine, bandaids, SPF chapstick, etc.
light up toys and glow sticks for parades
a fan that hangs around your neck
poncho
batteries
extra toothbrush/toothpaste
snack food that wouldn't melt: granola bars, mints, twizzlers, protein snacks, etc.
a water bottle and the little single serve packets of ice tea and lemonade
an All Star refillable mug
and for the kids, I added autograph books, pens, crayons and a disney coloring book. 

I shipped four boxes of these pre-filled backpacks to the AllStar,and handed them out on the night we arrived.  They were a total surprise to everyone and they loved them. All the cousins still use their backpacks today.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Matt'nMeg'sMom said:


> In Nov 2006, my mother in law took her entire family (18 of us) to DW for a week long Magical Gathering. We stayed in 6 rooms at the All Star Music.   My MIL paid for everyone, including airfare.  (She said she was spending her sons' inheritance on something she could actually enjoy. )
> 
> To contribute to her gift, I made 18 backpacks filled with must-have items for every attendee. They each got:
> 
> a drawstring sports-backpack
> a bag-tag that had said Carlson 2006, Disney Logo and their name in Uncle Walt's handwriting.
> a Magical Gathering t-shirt that said Carlson 2006 and the Disney Logo
> sunglasses
> a visor
> sunscreen
> first aid kit with Tylenol, Dramamine, bandaids, SPF chapstick, etc.
> light up toys and glow sticks for parades
> a fan that hangs around your neck
> poncho
> batteries
> extra toothbrush/toothpaste
> snack food that wouldn't melt: granola bars, mints, twizzlers, protein snacks, etc.
> a water bottle and the little single serve packets of ice tea and lemonade
> an All Star refillable mug
> and for the kids, I added autograph books, pens, crayons and a disney coloring book.
> 
> I shipped four boxes of these pre-filled backpacks to the AllStar,and handed them out on the night we arrived.  They were a total surprise to everyone and they loved them. All the cousins still use their backpacks today.



Oooh!  Fun idea!  There are only six of us, but I think I'll do the same thing!


----------



## tspann

I've been reading this board for two days now (each and every post) and have made two pages of notes.  What wonderful suggestions!!  

I have some questions about mailng a box to the hotel and then home again which I am going to start another thread for.  Don't want to get too far off topic here!


----------



## Mickeyherewecome123

I have been readying this all day on and off.   Thank you all so much for posting these ideas.  
I have a couple of ideas to add
-bring Lysol wipes to wipe down the hotel room I know Disney Resorts are always clean, but  I am so anal, I wipe down door handles, the phone, bathroom faucets,, light switches, etc.  
-I also found this website that has temporary tattoos for kids with emergency information on it  Like if lost call mom (815)333-3333 
Here is a link to it         http://shop.tottoos.org/product.sc?categoryId=1&productId=8


----------



## Dcanoli

Those tatoos are really cool!  I've never seen anything like them before.

Also, a cheaper alternative, and I think it was on The Mouse for Less' website, is ID cards.  They print off on business card "paper."

We printed off several and each day, before we entered the Parks, I had each child put one in either their pants pocket or shoe (if no pocket available).  Then, if they got seperated or loss, they could find a CM, and the card had our cell phone numbers and hotel information on it.


----------



## Figment's Girl

I have two things to add to this: (Sorry if they have been mentioned)

If the weather is mild but your kids are easily effected by coolness, bring a sweatshirt or long sleeve T.  My last trip with DS in October was warm but he absolutely froze during Hoop de Doo.  So much so that all he wanted to do was pull his arms into his shirt and not eat.  

Second, think about bringing earplugs or something like that for kids.  My DS absolutely loved the rides but he has sensitive hearing (We have this odd quirk in our family where one sense is always more acute then another.  His is hearing, mine is smell, etc) and even rides as tame as Universe of Energy just killed him.


----------



## mommy2aprincess4

subbing


----------



## dzneelvr

1) I pack a dozen thick plastic hangers so our tops and shirts can dry in the room rather than wait through a dryer cycle in the laundry area 
2) We use our Disney VISA all year long and receive $300+ in free money to spend at WDW any way we want 
3) One more: I pack a small amount of our medicine cabinet "stuff" just in case someone comes down with a cough, sore throat, headache, cut, scrape, blister, etc. Sure beats shelling out huge $$ for them at the gift shops


----------



## semo233

I'm nervous about packing night light with a light bulb.  I have used the glow sticks that are about 8" long and connected them around anythign that the kids might bump into.  No need to find a plug either.  I've used them for slumber parties and wrapped them around bannisters, etc.  The next morning, you just toss them.  If you are ordering these for the kids as well, you can get a big pack at Oriental Trading and use them for both night lights and bracelets/necklaces.


----------



## sconnell

semo233 said:


> I'm nervous about packing night light with a light bulb.  I have used the glow sticks that are about 8" long and connected them around anythign that the kids might bump into.  No need to find a plug either.  I've used them for slumber parties and wrapped them around bannisters, etc.  The next morning, you just toss them.  If you are ordering these for the kids as well, you can get a big pack at Oriental Trading and use them for both night lights and bracelets/necklaces.



Hey, I have a LED nightlight that I just keep in my suitcase. It cost I think $1.50 at walmart. It's encased in a plastic thing that looks nicer and helps spread the light, but there's no glass to break. It's reusable and you can save those glowsticks for the kiddos!


----------



## monymony3471

Reading this thread is the best way to spend time when you have 300 days to go!

You can't read it enough.  Sometimes  you just overlook a great tip.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Beehn said:


> I buy those thin little wipes- I think they are called Handy-wipes or something.  I cut them into smaller pieces and put dish soap on them and leave them on the counter to dry.  When they dry I pack them in a ziplock.  In the room, just add water and I have a little disposable dish wipe with soap to clean up a sippy cup or a refillable mug.  They work great!



I did something similir to this in Sept.  Instead of Handiwipes I just used paper towels. I think I read the tip on this thread awhile back (if not I know it was a tip somewhere  ).  Just spread out some paper towels, rub some dishwashing soap on your hands and make "soap" hand prints on the towels.  After they dry, fold them up and put them in ziplocs.  They work great!


----------



## PLANNER88

bump


----------



## JacobsMommy11002

Sorry if my tips have been mentioned:

As far as child ID, I had small dog tags engraved at Wal-Mart for like $2 each..it had my kids first name, my cell #, and my DH's cell #.  Then we attached them to their shoes.  Thank God we never lost a kid and needed them!  

If you drive to the parks, and have a digital camera, take a picture of the sign saying what section you are in.  There is nothing wrong than leaving after 8 hours in the MK and thinking...crap, were we in Mickey 10, or Daisy 21 (and then have it turn out you were really in Dopey 101!).


----------



## mom_of_3_70737

One thing I did last year was I washed all of the laundry before we left to come home. We are a family of 5 and sometimes wore multiple clothes each day so at the end of 8 days, that was TONS OF LAUNDRY!   I brought detergent and oxy clean to spot clean some things in the room sink if they were stained from the day at the parks. At the end of the stay, on the last day before we checked out, I got up early around 6:45am and loaded everything up and drug (literally was dragging) the bags down to the laundry facility. I was the only one in there and was able to use all of the washers and dryers at the same time. It made washing everything very fast. I was done with it all in a little over an hour!!!!! The best part was it was clean and folded when we got home!!!!


----------



## Wit

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## Atotty

mom_of_3_70737 said:


> One thing I did last year was I washed all of the laundry before we left to come home. We are a family of 5 and sometimes wore multiple clothes each day so at the end of 8 days, that was TONS OF LAUNDRY!   I brought detergent and oxy clean to spot clean some things in the room sink if they were stained from the day at the parks. At the end of the stay, on the last day before we checked out, I got up early around 6:45am and loaded everything up and drug (literally was dragging) the bags down to the laundry facility. I was the only one in there and was able to use all of the washers and dryers at the same time. It made washing everything very fast. I was done with it all in a little over an hour!!!!! The best part was it was clean and folded when we got home!!!!



I do this, too. It's so wonderful when you get home and don't have to do all that laundry.


----------



## sully7

Thank you for this thread!!!  I used it for our trip in Sept '06 and couldn't have done a good trip with out all the great tips.

This Sept we are redoing the trip (with the Free Dining!! ) I am thrilled that all the tips I need are still here!  I can't remember them all but my faves are packing in ziploc bags and bringing an over the door shoeholder!  Saved my life!!!

I can't wait to spend hours going over all the info!  Started packing my Disney goodies box already!


----------



## joeysmommy

Yes!!
The over the door shoe holder is by far my favorite tip!
It worked great when we stayed at the Grand Californian.
I now use it whenver I stay in a hotel room, even if it's not Disneyland.

I went to a Scrapbook Retreat with my girlfriends and they loved it.
They thought I was a genius..I didn't tell them I got the idea here.

I also did laundry on the 4th day of our 6 day trip at the GCH, it was a great way to unpack when we got home.
I only had 1 load of laundry to do instead of 5.
Great idea!

Natalie


----------



## thelionqueen

Wow, I can't believe this thread is over 2 years old! 

I also have done the over door shoe holder for years.  I mentioned these tips a long time ago, and will post them again for "old times" sake and for those who may not have seen them.

I bought (on disneyshopping awhile ago) the "hanging" dresser.  This has a hanger at the top and has 4 comparments that file down; takes up approx. 20 inches of closet space.  I am able to pack all my kids clothes (packed in ziploc bags of course) neatly in there by day, which leaves drawers available for me   LOVE this!!

I also buy the bathroom travel bags that hang (got mine at Kohl's) so that my cosmetics, perfume, etc. ALWAYS stay separate from my husband's and kids.  When not hanging, it is a "regular" cosmetic bag.  But when needed, a folding hangar comes out of the top and it opens up (mostly flat) and hangs from anywhere.  

One thing I found at Dillard's is a FOLDING, WHEELED shopping bag!!  LOOOOVE this!!  When travelling, it folds to about 3" thick, has a handle and the wheels fold up underneat.  So, while you're shopping and haven't made your first purchase yet, it looks like a regular purse; has pockets, interior..EVERYTHING. But when you need the bag, undo the velcro and it folds out to approx 3 feet tall, wheels pop out from the bottom and you have a wheeled bag that is PRICELESS when shopping @ Downtown Disney.

Those are my 3 most recent finds that make my trip just amazing!  Hope they help someone else


----------



## xxWDWfreak

Hi, my aunt has taught me this packing trick. Instead of folding your clothes the regular way, you roll them up. It saves a lot of space in your suitcase for souveniers and other things you might need.

Hope it comes in handy!


----------



## wlwilliams9

Long Live this Thread!!!   DH and I have traveled ALOT and I've learned so many great tips from you brilliant people that traveling in the future will be so much more organized!


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

If you're bringing an iPod, there's a way to sync your Outlook address book to the iPod through iTunes settings.  I did this in January, and made sure the addresses of anyone we'd send a postcard to was in the address book and on my iPod.  That way, when it was time to write out postcards, it was all right there.


----------



## NMMickeymom

Don't forget the battery operated Christmas Lights for your stroller.  It's festive and makes it easy to find your stroller in the dark (especially after the cast members move it miles away from where you parked it  ). I also like to put the flashing tire thingys on the jogger wheels.  It's my own little Spectromagic as we stroll around the park!!!


----------



## christianne

Hi! we just got back from a trip to Wash DC- (I'm considering this a dry run for our Disney trip this summer) One thing we will definately do is put our cell phones in ziplocs.   We got caught in a torrential downpour & both my & DH's now do not work.  Mine was inside an inside pocket in my LLbean backpack & DH's Blackberry was in a leather holder under clothing & raincoat.  Granted, we were soaked thru & thru, but we never thought our phones would have been destroyed by the downpour.


----------



## Dcanoli

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> If you're bringing an iPod, there's a way to sync your Outlook address book to the iPod through iTunes settings.  I did this in January, and made sure the addresses of anyone we'd send a postcard to was in the address book and on my iPod.  That way, when it was time to write out postcards, it was all right there.



Wow!  I had no idea!  Great idea for EPCOT!



NMMickeymom said:


> Don't forget the battery operated Christmas Lights for your stroller.  It's festive and makes it easy to find your stroller in the dark (especially after the cast members move it miles away from where you parked it  ). I also like to put the flashing tire thingys on the jogger wheels.  It's my own little Spectromagic as we stroll around the park!!!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Never heard of it before, but I LOVE it!  Makes me wish we still had a stroller!!!



christianne said:


> Hi! we just got back from a trip to Wash DC- (I'm considering this a dry run for our Disney trip this summer) One thing we will definately do is put our cell phones in ziplocs.   We got caught in a torrential downpour & both my & DH's now do not work.  Mine was inside an inside pocket in my LLbean backpack & DH's Blackberry was in a leather holder under clothing & raincoat.  Granted, we were soaked thru & thru, but we never thought our phones would have been destroyed by the downpour.



Same here...big storms and tornados rolled through GA last month, and the rain killed mine too....


----------



## Beehn

NMMickeymom said:


> Don't forget the battery operated Christmas Lights for your stroller.  It's festive and makes it easy to find your stroller in the dark (especially after the cast members move it miles away from where you parked it  ). I also like to put the flashing tire thingys on the jogger wheels.  It's my own little Spectromagic as we stroll around the park!!!



What great ideas!  What are these "flashing tire thingys" you speak of?


----------



## jessp1021

this are some great ideas!! I have my list here beside me of things to remember!!


----------



## kyhardy

disneyfansx5 said:


> Anybody pack wrinkle releaser when they go on vacations?  I hate ironing   and inevitably my kids clothes are always a wrinkled mess.  Just wondering if it came in travel size bottles.



I found Downy wrinkle releaser at Walmart for our trip last September. Worked great. I too detest ironing and refuse to do it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## willful

kyhardy said:


> I found Downy wrinkle releaser at Walmart for our trip last September. Worked great. I too detest ironing and refuse to do it unless absolutely necessary.



YES!  I love this stuff as I too hate to iron (seriously, who does like to iron?  ) Before this stuff I'd use a damp towel in the dryer, but this stuff is just FANTASTIC!


----------



## PADISFAM

Beehn said:


> What great ideas!  What are these "flashing tire thingys" you speak of?


I probably won't do this justice, but they are little flashing lights found in the bike section of any store (that sell bikes) they fit over the 'air cap thingy' on the tire.  Clear as mud?


----------



## Dizneydaz

bumping!


----------



## monymony3471

Dizneydaz said:


> bumping!



I love this thread too!


----------



## all4fun

Beehn said:


> What great ideas!  What are these "flashing tire thingys" you speak of?



Googled "tire flashers" and got a few hits. here's one:
_http://www.ravehaven.com/products/Motoring/Tire-Flasher_703.html
Description:Just like those hugely popular body lights everyone wears at the club, but for your ride! Specially designed Tire Flashers screw onto the valve stem of your car or motorcycle for powerful flashing LED light to illuminate those fancy wheels. Simply twist on or off. Sold as single lights, or save with 4 tire flashers for $10.00 by selecting that option in your cart and pay just 1 item shipping charge. Uses 2 CR927 batteries (included and replaceable).  _

I know I've seen these in the automotive section of our local Walmart.  Might just pick some up for our jogger. great idea.


----------



## MistyD

Great advice in this thread!  Now I'm all excited to start packing...and we aren't going until December!  We are traveling with a toddler this time around so it will be a whole different ballgame!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

I used to bring post it notes when DD was small and placed a post it note over the sensor on the auto flush toilets before she sat down. She was so skinny that it would flush when she was still seated and scare the *** right out of her. 

When she's all done using the toilet, then I'd remove the sticky note and the toilet would flush.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

pre-print address labels before we leave home for the grandparents and who ever else the kids want to send postcards to -- makes it WAY easier to address those postcards if you have the names and addresses pre-printed on sticky labels.


----------



## pjzkent

Grumpy's Gal said:


> I used to bring post it notes when DD was small and placed a post it note over the sensor on the auto flush toilets before she sat down. She was so skinny that it would flush when she was still seated and scare the *** right out of her.
> 
> When she's all done using the toilet, then I'd remove the sticky note and the toilet would flush.



We figured out that you could wad up a piece of toilet paper and just hold it over the sensor. A little close for my comfort, but didn't have to remember the sticky notes all the time


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

when the kids were little, and we were still at home the week before the trip,  I'd have them write thank you notes to mousekeeping. We'd make a thank you note for each day of our trip, go ahead and put them in the envelope with some money, and seal them. That way, we'd have them in our suitcase and we were prepared to leave the mousekeeper a tip each day we were there.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

believe me.....go to the drug store before you leave and take some kind of generic allergy medicine with you.

Things growing in FL may be different than things growing in your state and allergies may bother you. 

I was never so happy in all my life that we have packed some allergy tablets. It saved us a trip to the store once we were there.


----------



## Dcanoli

Grumpy's Gal said:


> when the kids were little, and we were still at home the week before the trip,  I'd have them write thank you notes to mousekeeping. We'd make a thank you note for each day of our trip, go ahead and put them in the envelope with some money, and seal them. That way, we'd have them in our suitcase and we were prepared to leave the mousekeeper a tip each day we were there.



Awesome idea!  I'm going to go ahead and do it soon, so it won't break my money later closer to the trip!


----------



## Jengi4

I really appreciate this thread, as it's the first time we are going with the kids!

I did find some single serving benedryl in the drugstore the other day.  They come individually sort of like a spoon.  I thought that would be easy to throw one or two of them in the park bag.  Not sure that's a new tip but figured I'd share just in case.


----------



## Dallas_Lady

What do you put in your over the door shoe holders?  I can't imaging that we have enough stuff to really fill one up.  Anyone have pictures of theirs they'd like to share?

Thanks!


----------



## tchrrx

Dallas_Lady said:


> What do you put in your over the door shoe holders?  I can't imaging that we have enough stuff to really fill one up.  Anyone have pictures of theirs they'd like to share?
> 
> Thanks!



We kept deoderant, hair clippies & bands, combs/brushes, toothpaste & almost all other toiletries in the shoe holder.  

Now, does anyone know where to get one of these for cheap?  I can't remember where I put mine.  Thanks!


----------



## Beehn

Dallas_Lady said:


> What do you put in your over the door shoe holders?  I can't imaging that we have enough stuff to really fill one up.  Anyone have pictures of theirs they'd like to share?
> 
> Thanks!



I thought the same thing....but I quickly filled it up.  I don't have a photo...but we used it for all our toiletries like shampoo..soap...toothpaste..makeup...etc...plus our medicines, first aid, DD's hair stuff.  I tend to travel with lots of little things because on our honeymoon I needed hydrocortizone cream and spent about $15 on a tiny tube....now I just bring it all with me.  The shoe holder is a great way to keep everything organized and off the counter.


----------



## Dcanoli

I know that W/M & Target carry them for under $10, but what about Dollar General or your local Dollar store?


----------



## sebastian75_99

subscribing


----------



## AUDramaQueen

We got our shoe organizer at a dollar store  

We put anything in it that would normally take up space on the counter; sunscreen, medicine, brushes, toothbrushes (stick one part of your travel toothbrush holder in one of the pockets and your toothbrush stays off the icky counter), hairspray, etc.

You may not fill all the pockets but it will still come in handy


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Got an organizer at Dollar Tree.  It's not super sturdy, but it will serve it's purpose.

Also, we got the single serve water flavorings.  We took them out of the box and put them all in a Ziploc.  Definitely saves space.  

Instead of rolling socks, I laid them flat in my suitcase.

OK, that's my meager contribution.


----------



## bellebud

might have already been said, but for pressed pennies, I like screw-cap prescription bottles better than m&m tubes.  (I tried the m&m tubes, but the tops kept popping open in my backpack).  I peel the labels off or marker them out.  And I put the coins in quarter-quarter-penny, and repeat till full (I read that on here once).


----------



## Dcanoli

bellebud said:


> might have already been said, but for pressed pennies, I like screw-cap prescription bottles better than m&m tubes.  (I tried the m&m tubes, but the tops kept popping open in my backpack).  I peel the labels off or marker them out.  And I put the coins in quarter-quarter-penny, and repeat till full (I read that on here once).



Hmmm...I like that one better too because, also, w/the M&M tubes, my kids keep BREAKING the lids off!  

I never thought about a prescription bottle.  Can you fit as many QQPs in there though?


----------



## Aingls

I too, spent two days reading all of these fantastic ideas.  It's very thurough, I love it!  I will be using some of these ideas for our trip in June this year.  We are so excited!!  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Aingls

Oops, forgot to subscribe.  lol.  Don't ya love a newbie?  tee hee hee...


----------



## blackforest

With the over the door holder: I put all the stuff of mine and DH's in the very top pockets, DD13's stuff towards the middle, and DD5's stuff was in the bottom pockets. That way DD5 could get to her things, without grabbing our meds and Dh razor!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

These are great ideas.  Can't wait to start packing!


----------



## squirrel

I hope you aren't planning on spraying the Oust in public bathrooms!

I am extremely allergic to sprays of any kind.  I have had to go to the emergency room by ambulance because someone sprayed underarm deoderant.  All it took was one breath and my inhallers couldn't even help!


----------



## jinia

EXCELLENT POINT!!! I mightv'e sprayed if I hadn't read this!!


squirrel said:


> I hope you aren't planning on spraying the Oust in public bathrooms!
> 
> I am extremely allergic to sprays of any kind.  I have had to go to the emergency room by ambulance because someone sprayed underarm deoderant.  All it took was one breath and my inhallers couldn't even help!


----------



## pakhowe

Great tips everyone.  I'm subbing!  Not sure if this tip has been shared yet, bring an uninflated neck pillow.  It is good for sitting on the ground to watch parades/fireworks or shows with stadium seats and then uninflates for easy storing.


----------



## AKADrea

great tips!!  SUBBING!


----------



## TiggerMomNine

We used a lot of these tips on our trip.  My favorites:  


The over the door shoe holder - we put all the toiletries in it, and the vanity stayed clean

The pop up hampers are invaluable!

Bringing glow bracelets instead of buying them at the park.  My boys loved this.  Our only problem was carrying them - if they bent at all in the fanny pack, then they would start glowing early in the morning.  We solved this by using a toothbrush holder - the tube type.  We cut some drinking straws to the same length as the glow sticks (since they were just slightly longer than the toothbrush holder) to use as spacers, and used a rubber band to keep it closed - it worked great!

The M&M containers worked great for the pressed pennies.

We printed and laminated our daily touring plans, ADRs, bus schedules, restaurant menus, etc, and carried them in our fanny packs - everyone laughed at me, but they worked great.

One tip I didn't see is to have a neck lanyard for your camera.  We have lanyards on all the cameras, gameboys, etc.  It keeps the camera ready for those quick photo ops, but you don't have to hold on to it.  We also put caribiner clips on our fanny packs to clip our hats to the fanny pack when we were indoors - no lost hats!


----------



## TKERBELL

TiggerMomNine said:


> [*]We printed and laminated our daily touring plans, ADRs, bus schedules, restaurant menus, etc, and carried them in our fanny packs - everyone laughed at me, but they worked great.



I have seen this recommended by a lot of people and I just wanted to add on to the idea.  My cell phone has Office Mobile(tm) on it so I know I am probably in a minority of people with this option but there are other variations on this idea.  I created the spreadsheet that has ALL of our trip info, all the ADR's we have which park has EMH and if it's AM or PM and downloaded to my cell phone I can open the spreadsheet on  my cell phone and see all the information.  - not that I mind carrying pieces of paper with me but since I will already have my cell phone with me EVERYDAY why not utilize the functions available on it.  You can also add notes and appointments on most (if not all) cell phone these days therefore anyone can use their cell phone for this type of information using the calendar or the notes function.  Just a suggestion.  

I am a less is more type of person - We will be in WDW for 12 days, DH, DSx3 (14, 12,& 7) and me, so I pack for 4-6 days - and granted we are staying at SSR in a 2BR - 

This year will be my first attempt at UPS-ing or Fed-Ex-ing or USPS-ing a package to the resort before we arrive - can not wait to see how it goes!! 

I am loving all the other suggestions!!! 

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Sha

squirrel said:


> I hope you aren't planning on spraying the Oust in public bathrooms!
> 
> I am extremely allergic to sprays of any kind.  I have had to go to the emergency room by ambulance because someone sprayed underarm deoderant.  All it took was one breath and my inhallers couldn't even help!



I am not allergic to it... but omg! they do make it hard to breath (not to mention whatever they are spraying in the rooms now)


----------



## Sha

Wish I had seen this thread much earlier... disadvantage for me is that longest trip is only 5 days AND I live 90 minutes from WDW.



mrs.explorer1977 said:


> If you're bringing an iPod, there's a way to sync your Outlook address book to the iPod through iTunes settings.  I did this in January, and made sure the addresses of anyone we'd send a postcard to was in the address book and on my iPod.  That way, when it was time to write out postcards, it was all right there.



I just saw this when I was flying back from Germany. Wouldve been nice BEFORE the trip  LOL



mom_of_3_70737 said:


> I brought detergent and oxy clean to spot clean some things in the room sink if they were stained from the day at the parks.



Did this in Germany and was nice since I packed 6 days of shirts, undergarments and 2 pairs of pants. I also packed everything flat. I laid out a pair of pants into the suitcase with the part that would be folded over outside, then laid the shirts in, folded the remaining part of the pants in and then when i got there I just lifted them out. I tucked the long sleeves and hoods of any shirt or jacket inside the body of it too. I was able to pack all of my clothing, shoes, my moms clothes and shoes, and bag of necessities that I didnt need if the bag got waylaid. Like the idea of the shoe bag, but I just use a travel bag from walmart that has a hook and holds all of my things nicely. (but then again, I dont have children or husband to pack for)



sconnell said:


> Hey, I have a LED nightlight that I just keep in my suitcase. It cost I think $1.50 at walmart. It's encased in a plastic thing that looks nicer and helps spread the light, but there's no glass to break. It's reusable and you can save those glowsticks for the kiddos!



plan to take a night light and keep with (or the light sticks) as I would keep the light on in the bathroom, but the hear the fan. I need to remember to pack an ext cord (small one) for laptop (and power strip) because there are some places with bad set ups for access to electrical outlets... or else the sockets are not working right (have seen several that have burn marks on them). I also now travel with earplugs and a blindfold. Air mattress if I am sharing a DVC studio and dont want to share a bed, because the sleeper sofas beds are horrible.



Siouxstone said:


> A blister kit- I use the ever handy ziploc bag and fill it with pre-cut rounds of moleskin, first aid cream with pain reliever, and a matchbook that has needles taped under the matches.  That way if I need to pop one, I just take out a needle, heat it up and it's sanitized.  By pre-cutting the rounds, you don't have to worry about not having scissors in the parks..
> 
> The Pop Up Hamper- No one can sing the praises of this invention enough!



I like the idea of a pop up hamper (again for longer trips) and the moleskin is good... or tegaderm or opsite (transparent sheets to protect a blister) BUT PLEASE NEVER POP THEM! you are increasing your risk for infection. If you can get this transparent stuff (at walgreens etc) that will protect it and the body will reabsorb it if you let it.


Again.. LOVE the ideas and plan to use them for other travels


----------



## vcgirl925

LOVING THIS THREAD!

I'm getting so many wonderful ideas!

Here is something that i use at home for long dinners out or if we have appts. that i have to take the kids too.  I'll just make it "disneyfied".  

I make up a bunch of goody bags to bring to dinners:

In a Ziplock bag

Printed sheets of coloring pages, go to http://coloringbookfun.com/ and pick your childs favorite disney characters
Crayons - Just picked up a four pack on disney themed crayons today at the dollar store.
A couple sheets of stickers in disney characters.  You can find them at dollar stores, craft stores, etc. 
Disney figurines or cars from the dollar store.  I just went today and they have pooh and princesses. Put one or two in a baggy.
Pipe cleaners
Little snack (small pack crackers, croutons, goldfish, pretzels) to keep hold them over until their food comes.

Make up a bunch of them, vary them up, and take it as you go.  It has been a great help with our now 2 and 4 year olds.  

Also another tip is to buy the clip on items like clip on hand sanitizer, clip on sunblock, clip on chapsticks, it takes up less space in your bag and it's easy to grab when you need it instead of fishing through it.


----------



## december

http://disney.go.com/magicartist/

Great coloring pages (and other crafts) there!


----------



## Carrie772

Aingls said:


> Oops, forgot to subscribe.  lol.  Don't ya love a newbie?  tee hee hee...




Once you post, you don't have to subscribe.  But, welcome to a really cool thread!


----------



## Dizneydaz

vcgirl925 said:


> LOVING THIS THREAD!
> 
> I'm getting so many wonderful ideas!
> 
> Here is something that i use at home for long dinners out or if we have appts. that i have to take the kids too.  I'll just make it "disneyfied".
> 
> I make up a bunch of goody bags to bring to dinners:
> 
> In a Ziplock bag
> 
> Printed sheets of coloring pages, go to http://coloringbookfun.com/ and pick your childs favorite disney characters
> Crayons - Just picked up a four pack on disney themed crayons today at the dollar store.
> A couple sheets of stickers in disney characters.  You can find them at dollar stores, craft stores, etc.
> Disney figurines or cars from the dollar store.  I just went today and they have pooh and princesses. Put one or two in a baggy.
> Pipe cleaners
> Little snack (small pack crackers, croutons, goldfish, pretzels) to keep hold them over until their food comes.
> 
> Make up a bunch of them, vary them up, and take it as you go.  It has been a great help with our now 2 and 4 year olds.



Great idea-and you can vary it for older kids too.    Good idea for that long plane rides as well.  I've done something similar for DD (now 8) It worked really well, especially on her first trips.  First time she was almost 3 and the best thing I brought for the plane ride was those rolling stampers (Disney themed, of course). She had a great time stamping things.


----------



## disneygirl32

A couple tips I havn't seen on the thread that help us each time... along with the shoe organizer for toiletries, I use one actually for shoes!  With a family of four, and two daughters that use multiple pairs of shoes for one trip, we use a shoe organizer for SHOES and hang it in the closet.  It helps so much!  In the past we were always tripping over shoes or searching for a toddler size shoe when it was time to leave for the park and everyone was frustrated.  Now, whenever we come back to the room I load everyone's shoes in the shoe holder and it is easy for the girls to choose the pair they want as they get ready to leave for the day.
Also, two bathtime tips.... we always buy new tub toys at a gift shop or in the park at the start of the trip and the girls are thrilled for bathtime- even when tired from a long day at the park! 
  I think we usually spend about $10.00 on a package of them and then they are fun to take home and remember our trip every night at home.
My girls don't like showers and at home for bathtime after shampooing, I rinse their hair with a big cup- trying to avoid their eyes as we rinse.  For our trips I make sure to pack no-tears shampoo, because the hotel soap stings their eyes and I also bring a plastic cup.  One year while staying at the Polynesian I looked all around and found nothing to rinse with.  They won't hold their heads under the tub faucet- they've bumped themselves.  All I could think of to use to rinse was the glass cups by the ice bucket in the room.  I dropped it and the glass broke in the tub!  Thankfully it was okay, but now I always bring a plastic cup for the tub.  Hope these tips help someone!


----------



## Dopey Rocks!

Subbing! Thank you for all of your great ideas!

For the last several years we have used empty film canisters for shampoo, lotion, etc. They are just the right size and they do not leak!


----------



## Dcanoli

disneygirl32 said:


> I use one actually for shoes!  With a family of four, and two daughters that use multiple pairs of shoes for one trip, we use a shoe organizer for SHOES and hang it in the closet.  It helps so much!  In the past we were always tripping over shoes or searching for a toddler size shoe when it was time to leave for the park and everyone was frustrated.  Now, whenever we come back to the room I load everyone's shoes in the shoe holder and it is easy for the girls to choose the pair they want as they get ready to leave for the day.



Okay, I'm going to sound like such an airheard here, but here I go anyway, "OMG!  That is a GREAT idea!"   

You know--everyone talks about and uses those shoe organizers for toiletries, but SHOES?  LOL!  

You so hit the nail on the head!  We are always tripping over shoes or searching for them!  I am always telling everyone where to put them, or I am constantly trying to line them up under the clothes rack where they can easily be found the next day!

What a BRILLIANT IDEA--using a shoe holder for SHOES!


----------



## disneygirl32

I know- it's so funny...I actually bought the shoe organizer for toiletries because of the Dis, and while shopping for one, realized I should get one for SHOES.  We have constant shoe drama in the hotel room, and CROCS are the worst offenders- we are always tripping over them!


----------



## Dcanoli

I guess I'll start shopping around to see where I can find some cheap ones...


----------



## lcuktsao

If you have one nearby, try IKEA -- they have some affordable ones in various sizes and materials.  We just got the least expensive one ... it's works well for lightweight shoes like crocs and flip flops.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20123458
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40123457
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50116499



Dcanoli said:


> I guess I'll start shopping around to see where I can find some cheap ones...


----------



## mamaLori05

We are a ziplock packing family too.  I put a days worth of clothing (socks, undies, shirt, shorts) in each baggie and write on the outside who's it is, what's in it, and sometimes even what day it is for (if I need a certain outfit for a certain event).  then I squeeze the air out, zip it up, and put it in the suitcase.  By doing this I can fit 10 outifts per person (40 outfits total) into one suitcase and still have room for sweatshirts and jeans.  The clothes come out perfect too....no wrinkles.  It helps my dh with helping to get the kids dressed in the morning.  Then I don't get the "what do you want them to wear, does this match, ect..."  He can just take the outfit, put in on, and we're off.  

I also ziplock all toiletries seperatley too.  I have one or two for showering items, one for toothbrushes and toothpaste, one for makeup, one for hair items ect.  Makes for easy unpacking too!!


----------



## princesscate

What great ideas!  Thanks!


----------



## 4forMe

mamaLori05 said:


> We are a ziplock packing family too.  I put a days worth of clothing (socks, undies, shirt, shorts) in each baggie and write on the outside who's it is, what's in it, and sometimes even what day it is for (if I need a certain outfit for a certain event).  then I squeeze the air out, zip it up, and put it in the suitcase.  By doing this I can fit 10 outifts per person (40 outfits total) into one suitcase and still have room for sweatshirts and jeans.  The clothes come out perfect too....no wrinkles.  It helps my dh with helping to get the kids dressed in the morning.  Then I don't get the "what do you want them to wear, does this match, ect..."  He can just take the outfit, put in on, and we're off.




I LOVE this idea.  I dress the kids in the same color shirts and know ahead of time what color for what park (orange for AK, red for MK, etc.).  Using the ziplocks will definitely help with packing and getting the kids dressed quickly to leave for the parks.


----------



## Dcanoli

Thanks!  I would never think of Ikea as being the cheapest in town--more like a dollar store or Target or Wal-Mart.

I'll go check those links now.


----------



## Dcanoli

lcuktsao said:


> If you have one nearby, try IKEA -- they have some affordable ones in various sizes and materials.  We just got the least expensive one ... it's works well for lightweight shoes like crocs and flip flops.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20123458
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40123457
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50116499



Wow!  Are those prices correct?!   

I have NEVER been to an IKEA store, but I've always assumed they were high.  Is everything in there priced lower like this or are these special deals?

It says they aren't available on-line, and the closest store to me is 45 min. away...in downtown Atlanta....guess I won't be going down there, but I'm SHOCKED by those prices!

That is INSANE!!!  $1.99 for a shoe organizer??

Of course, I didn't think we were talking about this kind of shoe organizer.  I always thought we were talking about the other kind that you put each individual shoe into a "pocket."


----------



## Scurvy

Slightly OT
Dcanoli - Prices at Ikea are usually really good.  I'm 3.5 hours away from the Atlanta one and I go there every time I go to Atlanta.  We get all of our organizational stuff there, and it's also great for kitchen stuff, candles . . . all kind of things, really.  There's even a cheap restaurant that's surprisingly good.


----------



## Dcanoli

Hmmm....maybe if I'm down there, I'll go, but I don't normally go into the city!  Kind of scares me....

Is it IN downtown or on the outskirts?


----------



## fakereadhed

welovedis said:


> *Organizational tips*:
> I make a spreadsheet at home with each day (vertically) and include park hours and EMH info.  When we make our ADRs I put the conf # on there too.  About a week or so before the trip I print out the spreadsheet, cut the days into separate strips and use my home laminator.



I do that too! Thought I was the only one with a "vertical" spread sheet.

My best organizational tip: Get an Owner's Locker! It keeps me from having all of my Disney stuff in a pile in the bottom of my closet all year, and makes it simple to travel with carry on only now that all the airlines are charging for checked baggage.


----------



## fakereadhed

Dcanoli said:


> Thanks!  I would never think of Ikea as being the cheapest in town--more like a dollar store or Target or Wal-Mart.
> 
> I'll go check those links now.



Also saw a hanging toiletry bag last time I was there that looked like a cheaper version of llbean.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40084253


----------



## janiebegood

Hello! I'm about halfway through reading the entire thread! Great ideas -- I'm saving my favorites in a Word file. 

My tip is Johnson's Baby Head-to-Toe Washcloths, which you can buy at various stores --I've found them at Kroger and Walgreen's. You can also buy them for $3.99 for a box of 14 from Drugstore.com by putting "Johnson's Baby Head-to-Toe Washcloths" in the search form. 

These are pre-soaped disposable washcloths. They're great for trips because it's one less liquid to carry. I usually put however many I need in a sandwich-size ziploc. They weigh almost nothing and can't spill -- the perfect thing for a trip with a kid!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

IKEA is the best!!  Now, I wouldn't buy lifelong furniture there, but my decorating finger gets itchy so often it's not a big deal.  Check them out, you won't regret it!!  Everyone I've taken there has become an addict.  Our closest one is three hours away, but we try to make it down once every couple months.


----------



## chi chi

Grumpy's Gal said:


> when the kids were little, and we were still at home the week before the trip,  I'd have them write thank you notes to mousekeeping. We'd make a thank you note for each day of our trip, go ahead and put them in the envelope with some money, and seal them. That way, we'd have them in our suitcase and we were prepared to leave the mousekeeper a tip each day we were there.



We do the same, however, I print out a Thank You with a Disney character on it on labels for mousekeeping and place the labels on the envelopes.  The kids, now grandkids , get to put the envelope out each day and sign it.  I wonder last trip what mousekeeping thought when the signatures were written by a 3 and 5 year old.


----------



## janiebegood

I love this idea. I printed out Ariel "stationery" yesterday and my rising first grader got to practice her writing by writing out "Thank you for cleaning our room!" on the page. We'll add some money and put the envelopes away until it's time for the trip. There, one thing accomplished!


----------



## Scurvy

Dcanoli said:


> Hmmm....maybe if I'm down there, I'll go, but I don't normally go into the city!  Kind of scares me....
> 
> Is it IN downtown or on the outskirts?



It's really close to Georgia Tech, somewhere around 16th Street I think.  It's not far off of I75.  (The traffic in the area scares me, but my husband drives through there!   )


----------



## lcuktsao

You're very welcome!  The prices were a pleasant surprise for me as well!    Finding it (and other small items) can be a challenge though.  If you haven't gone yet ... the shoe organizers were located near storage boxes at our store.

Sorry for the late reply ... been off-line for a while ... happy to be leaving for WDW in less than 60 days, but also stressing out about my growing to-do list  



Dcanoli said:


> Thanks!  I would never think of Ikea as being the cheapest in town--more like a dollar store or Target or Wal-Mart.
> 
> I'll go check those links now.


----------



## 4forMe

This has been a very helpful thread.  Thanks to all who have posted tips.

I was wondering how all of you organize the paperwork you bring re: ADR's, daily itinerary, etc.  I have all that plus maps, directions, rental house info, flight info, car rental info, etc. etc.   I've never brought this much paperwork on a vacation before!  Any tips for storing/organizing this paperwork?  I really did not want to have to bring a bulky binder.  Thanks.


----------



## jshelley

Scurvy said:


> It's really close to Georgia Tech, somewhere around 16th Street I think.  It's not far off of I75.  (The traffic in the area scares me, but my husband drives through there!   )



It is in Atlantic Station which is off 17th street exit, just north of
Georgia Tech.  I haven't been down to it, but everyone says it is nice 
and fun.  Traffic down there has been such a mess with all the repaving activity at night and on the weekend.
If you go any time soon, check for traffic warnings first.

Julie


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

4forMe said:


> This has been a very helpful thread.  Thanks to all who have posted tips.
> 
> I was wondering how all of you organize the paperwork you bring re: ADR's, daily itinerary, etc.  I have all that plus maps, directions, rental house info, flight info, car rental info, etc. etc.   I've never brought this much paperwork on a vacation before!  Any tips for storing/organizing this paperwork?  I really did not want to have to bring a bulky binder.  Thanks.



I printed our ADRs and reservation numbers onto a 4x6 index card (just threw it through the printer in the same spot the photo paper goes and brought a copy with us EVERYWHERE.  I also had a folder with the big pieces of paper -- plane tickets, airport hotel reservation, ME info etc.  It had a flap with velcro on in, so it kept everything together, which was nice, and I just slipped it into our diaperbag when we didn't need it while we were in transit to the resort.

HTH!


----------



## janiebegood

4forMe said:


> This has been a very helpful thread.  Thanks to all who have posted tips.
> 
> I was wondering how all of you organize the paperwork you bring re: ADR's, daily itinerary, etc.  I have all that plus maps, directions, rental house info, flight info, car rental info, etc. etc.   I've never brought this much paperwork on a vacation before!  Any tips for storing/organizing this paperwork?  I really did not want to have to bring a bulky binder.  Thanks.


I just bought a folder/portfolio at the $1 spot at Target -- it has five compartments and it has a loop closure to keep things from falling out. It's perfect for 8.5" x 11" sheets. My Birnbaum guides (both adult and kid) also fit in it. It's a little heavy, but I plan to check it anyway, so...

I'm planning to print out each day's itinerary(including ADRs, confirmation #s, park hours, transportation info, etc) on half a page and get it laminated and keep it in my bag, and leave copies of allllll that in the portfolio in the room.


----------



## 4forMe

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> I printed our ADRs and reservation numbers onto a 4x6 index card (just threw it through the printer in the same spot the photo paper goes and brought a copy with us EVERYWHERE.  I also had a folder with the big pieces of paper -- plane tickets, airport hotel reservation, ME info etc.  It had a flap with velcro on in, so it kept everything together, which was nice, and I just slipped it into our diaperbag when we didn't need it while we were in transit to the resort.
> 
> HTH!



Thank you!  What great suggestions.  I even already have an envelope with the velcro flap - my son used it for school last year.  This is exactly the kind of info. I was looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## 4forMe

janiebegood said:


> I'm planning to print out each day's itinerary(including ADRs, confirmation #s, park hours, transportation info, etc) on half a page and get it laminated and keep it in my bag, and leave copies of allllll that in the portfolio in the room.



I had not thought about getting my pages laminated - great idea also.  Thank you!


----------



## thelionqueen

bump


----------



## exwdwcm

We printed out the daily itenerary, including ADRs on index cards and laminated them, then put them together on a key ring and each person got a copy.   That way everyone knew the plan (this was a party of 7 adults and one child) and what to expect next.   we plan out all of our meals and a general time frame for each morning park and afternoon park and the time for our midday break.    it is just easier to have a plan with a group that size or you waste too much time deciding on the fly.   

so everyone loved their itenerary on a keychain.   it included our flight times and other info too.   

i also buy a cheap portfolio thing with sections at target in the $1 section for my stuff too.


----------



## SunshineOR

For those of you struggling with your m&m container lids, I'd recommend a switch.  I always use Airborne containers for my quarters and have never had a problem with the lid.  The lid also has a nice "squisher" on the top that holds the quarters and keeps them from jingling and rattling.


----------



## Dcanoli

What a great idea!

NO ONE has ever mentioned this!  I may add this "secret" to the secrets thread!      

Plus, you get the added bonus of getting Airborne instead of M&Ms!

We are leaving in two days for a quick "outside-the-parks" business trip w/my husband.

I was just about to go and buy some mini-M&Ms today!  Thanks for this tip!  LOVE IT!  (Of course, my kids will HATE it!)


----------



## emmsmama

What is Airborne?


----------



## Dcanoli

It's in the medicine department of W/M, etc.  It's a medicine (and help me out here if I'm wrong...) that helps prevent you from catching colds, germs, etc. that are "airborne."


----------



## fakereadhed

Dcanoli said:


> It's in the medicine department of W/M, etc.  It's a medicine (and help me out here if I'm wrong...) that helps prevent you from catching colds, germs, etc. that are "airborne."



They were recently sued for claiming that, but people swear by it and a little voo-doo, I mean pixie-dust, never hurts.  I have taken it and the vitamin C in it is a great thing to take while traveling. IMO- please don't sue me if it doesn't work.


----------



## Dcanoli

fakereadhed said:


> They were recently sued for claiming that, but people swear by it and a little voo-doo, I mean pixie-dust, never hurts.  I have taken it and the vitamin C in it is a great thing to take while traveling. IMO- please don't sue me if it doesn't work.


----------



## churchpilot

This is the best thread--thanks for all the ideas.  Last year we used a shoe organizer for the first time.  We bought the longest one we could find and used the top half for toiletries, etc. and the bottom half for shoes.  It worked out great.  At Dollar Tree they have the suction cup toothbrush holder that is about 8-10 inches long and has plenty of room for toothbrushes, toothpaste, etc. for the whole family.  Put it on the mirror and no more worrying about toothbrushes left on the sink.  Last Feb. my 3 year old was potty trained but still pushed up against the toilet to go "pee-pee".  At Babies-R-Us they have the disposable toilet seat covers that hang down about 3-3-1/2 inches in front and they also cover the seat.  They are very compact and easy to travel with.  Thanks again for all of your great ideas!!!


----------



## cougarmom

churchpilot said:


> At Dollar Tree they have the suction cup toothbrush holder that is about 8-10 inches long and has plenty of room for toothbrushes, toothpaste, etc. for the whole family.  Put it on the mirror and no more worrying about toothbrushes left on the sink.



Oooh, I love that idea!  I'll have to go look for one at the Dollar Tree when I get our ponchos.  Thanks!


----------



## peachygreen

An alternative for using zip lock bags for packing clothes and keeping outfits together.  (I've spent too much time at work this year thinking about sustainability, green energy etc) If you are not a fan of using disposable bags, you can pick up lingerie mesh bags.  The other benefit of these is that they are slightly larger than gallon size ziplock bags, so can be used for larger kids clothes.  If you travel a lot you can reuse them for each trip.  They are also great with wet clothes.  You can fill them up and hook them on the back of a backpack or something and let the swimsuits etc dry instead of sitting in wet bags getting mildewy.  (They are also great at washing baby and toddler socks so they don't get lost in the wash)

In the travel size aisle at target today I found All small & Mighty travel size bottles for $1.00 each.  Its a 2 fl oz bottle and good for 2 loads of laundry.  It's small enough that if you are flying you could even put it in your carry on bag of liquids.


----------



## churchpilot

peachygreen said:


> They are also great with wet clothes.  You can fill them up and hook them on the back of a backpack or something and let the swimsuits etc dry.



What a great idea---I know I have 10 or 12 of these things floating around! lol!  Thanks.


----------



## The_Princess's_Mommy

I always bring extra plastic bags (the kind you get from the grocery store).  They are great for wet clothes, dirty clothes, or just keeping organzied!

Also, we ALWAYS make index cards.  Each day has a different card, and we put that day's information like which park we are visitng, EMH, ADRs, and little tid bits that we might forget (like "don't forget your Dole Whip!" or "keep an eye out for painbrushes on Tom Sawyer's Island!").  It's a great little flashcard, and it helps us remember things we may miss in all the excitement!


----------



## churchpilot

Ok...what's the Dole Whip for?


----------



## ilike2decor8

well, I thought I was a Disney pro but I have certainly learned some great ideas that I will certainly be using-thanks to all.


----------



## janiebegood

peachygreen said:


> An alternative for using zip lock bags for packing clothes and keeping outfits together.  (I've spent too much time at work this year thinking about sustainability, green energy etc) If you are not a fan of using disposable bags, you can pick up lingerie mesh bags.  The other benefit of these is that they are slightly larger than gallon size ziplock bags, so can be used for larger kids clothes.  If you travel a lot you can reuse them for each trip.  They are also great with wet clothes.  You can fill them up and hook them on the back of a backpack or something and let the swimsuits etc dry instead of sitting in wet bags getting mildewy.  (They are also great at washing baby and toddler socks so they don't get lost in the wash)
> 
> In the travel size aisle at target today I found All small & Mighty travel size bottles for $1.00 each.  Its a 2 fl oz bottle and good for 2 loads of laundry.  It's small enough that if you are flying you could even put it in your carry on bag of liquids.


That's BRILLIANT.


----------



## mistymouse5001

I joined the freebie thread when I started planning and now have 3 gallon sized bags of ALL the families toiletries, and a bunch of stuff I didn't even think to need untill I saw it. I bet I saved $100. As they come in the mail I just pop them in a zip lock bag and check them off my list.


----------



## Luhts

The_Princess's_Mommy said:


> Also, we ALWAYS make index cards.  Each day has a different card, and we put that day's information like which park we are visitng, EMH, ADRs, and little tid bits that we might forget (like "don't forget your Dole Whip!" or "keep an eye out for painbrushes on Tom Sawyer's Island!").  It's a great little flashcard, and it helps us remember things we may miss in all the excitement!




I was just going to print out little reminder sheets on the printer with all the tips I've collected on here, but the flimsy printer paper might not hold up all day, so I may just glue it to index cards!  Thanks.



churchpilot said:


> Ok...what's the Dole Whip for?


  She meant don't forget to get a Dole Whip at MK!  (This is outside the Tiki Birds just like at DL, right?)


----------



## Dopey Rocks!

mistymouse5001 said:


> I joined the freebie thread when I started planning and now have 3 gallon sized bags of ALL the families toiletries, and a bunch of stuff I didn't even think to need untill I saw it. I bet I saved $100. As they come in the mail I just pop them in a zip lock bag and check them off my list.



Where is the freebie thread??? I am all about that!

Thanks


----------



## IWannaBeTink

mistymouse5001 said:


> I joined the freebie thread when I started planning and now have 3 gallon sized bags of ALL the families toiletries, and a bunch of stuff I didn't even think to need untill I saw it. I bet I saved $100. As they come in the mail I just pop them in a zip lock bag and check them off my list.



I would also like to know how to find the freebie thread!


----------



## erynsmom

This is in the Budget Board forum.  Just scroll down until you find it.  There is usually a new one each week.


----------



## IWannaBeTink

erynsmom said:


> This is in the Budget Board forum.  Just scroll down until you find it.  There is usually a new one each week.



Thank you!


----------



## MKB419

Bumping a great thread


----------



## thelionqueen

2 1/2 years and still going, bump


----------



## MKB419

thelionqueen said:


> 2 1/2 years and still going, bump



Thanks so much for starting this thead. I got great tips and I am starting to pack for our first trip with the kids DD 4& DS3. This thread is making it so exciting and a little less stressful. Thanks again .
Mary Kay


----------



## all4fun

Bumping...


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

bumping


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

peachygreen said:


> you can pick up lingerie mesh bags.



dollar spot at Target have packs of 2 for $1


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

all4fun said:


> Going thru the thread from end to beginning and making a list of tips.
> 
> 
> This reminds one me.  If you're traveling by air, put luggage tags on ALL your bags, even your carry ons.



when our kids were small, we even put luggage tags on the stuffed animals they took on the plane and my DD's doll.


----------



## disneymarie

*From Target I bought Lysol wipes for the tables. We did a lot of outside or counter service and I had the wipes. *

Also, the Excedrin, neosporin, bandaids, the small samples, the wool pad for blisters, It is pricey to pick up the needs at the park. CHAPSTICKS!

Wet ones to wipe sweat and cool down. Kleenex makes great thick oversize we all love. 

My own laundry needs and change. Really expensive onsite. At Target I got the small 4 load size and took dryer sheets.

My electric hot water pot $6.99 on sale at Target. tea bags, sugar packs ooddles of noodles in the cups. plastic wear. 

Dr. Scholls foot powder.for in the upper leg rubbing area too.


----------



## 1bandaid

I found a boxes of 4 green colored mesh bags at the dollar tree to pack clothes in.


----------



## momma2minnie

I have been sitting here for 4 hours! I have read this entire thread (which was started in 2006 if I'm not mistaken). I suppose I should take the dogs out now!

Great thread!  Love the idea about mesh bags instead of ziplocks.


----------



## thelionqueen

Amazing isn't it?  Over 3 years and still the ideas keep coming.  BTW I just saw on Disneyshopping.com they have NEW Mickey & Tink laundry bags; a set of 2 for $10.  MUST have those!


----------



## dawncf24

Wow. So I just read thru this from start to finish and I want to go dollar store shopping right now!  But I have to get up at 5am so I won't.  Thanks for all the tips!  Going for our first time in a month I can't wait!

Dawn


----------



## wlwilliams9

OMGosh!!  I have been searching for this thread!  Yippie, it's back!


----------



## 61292cna

In our area at my chiropractors we get either Biofreeze or cats claw& both work really well  I wouldn't leave home without it!


----------



## tinkermom23

61292cna said:


> In our area at my chiropractors we get either Biofreeze or cats claw& both work really well  I wouldn't leave home without it!



What's that? and what do you use it for??????


----------



## SnowWhitee

I too am glad to see this thread back at the top of the list!  I got some great ideas here in the past.

* If you have or buy Mickey ponchos, fold them inside out when you take them off wet.  This way the wet stays together and the inside stays dry for another use that day.  It also makes it easier to put in a backpack and keep the bag dry this way.

* Bring extra hangers from home.  I needed to hang Mickey ponchos to dry overnight in the room, and there never seemed to be enough hangers.  I did hang them from the top corner of some doors and a mirror though  

* I could not find kid-sized Mickey ponchos, so I had to use the $ store ponchos.  Problem was they were all out of kid-sized there too, so they were way too long.  I took along a small pair of scissors and trimmed the poncho down in the room before we left.  Then it was ready to use later, and I threw them away since they cost $1.

* Buy poster markers at Walgreens for character autographs.  These markers are like an inch around, and great for characters with big hands - makes it easier for them to handle.  We've gotten so many remarks from characters and their handlers on them.  I think they come 3 to a pkg and each end of the marker is a different color.

* Take a large (bigger than a gallon) Ziploc bag to put inside whatever bag you are carrying in the park.  This way you can store cameras, video cameras, or fragile/paper souvenirs in them during rain or water rides.

* Take a Neat Sheet with you.  This can be unfolded to sit on during parades and holds quite a few people - doesn't matter if the ground is wet or dry.  It also makes an impromptu blanket if someone is cold.  You can wrap it around shoulders or legs.  Never used it for this, but I guess you could also lay it out on the hotel bed for your kids to eat on.  That way crumbs or spills don't mess up the bed, and you can shake it out on the balcony or nearest outside exit.

* I saw this one, but second the idea of a shammy.  I bought a lilac one at Target that came in a plastic tube.  Great for quickly drying off wet chairs/tables/strollers.  Then you can use it to wash the car back home.

* I take a couple of kitchen garbage bags.  I put our dirty clothes in one in the corner of the room.  At the end of the week I just pack it in the suitcase and I'm done.  Then the clean clothes left don't get on the dirty ones and I don't have to fold the dirty ones back into Ziplocs or anything.  If I don't have a Neat Sheet I've also used them to sit on for parades.

* I saw this one years ago and stole it.  Buy an obnoxious scarf to tie on your stroller or backback.  I bought a construction orange one at the $ store and it goes on every trip.  We rented Disney strollers and this sure helped being tied to the handle since they all look alike when you park them.  You can use the same trick for your luggage if you have the generic black, forest green and red that many people do.

* Glo necklaces have been mentioned, but I wanted to say that I buy these to help keep track of my DDs at night.  Of course they aren't the only kids wearing this stuff, but it does help and makes me feel better in the nighttime crowds.  I make them wear the same color necklace on the same night so I know to look for two "green" girls or "orange" girls.


----------



## kaysmom2002

I need to read all this thread. Just jumping back and forth. I will do it tonight. 

One thing I did when we went in 07, is 2 months before leaving, I went on all the laundry detergent websites and signed up for all their free samples. Then when I got them in the mail, I put them in my bag ready to go. Then I had soap and softener and dryer sheets for laundry. FREE!! It was expensive to buy soap there and I had heard this tip from someone else. It was great. 

We also took markers that could write on the windows and decorated our windows while we were there. We left the markers out so when mousekeeping came they helped with the decorating on the windows and on the mirror to the bathroom. It was fun!!


----------



## disneymarie

tinkermom23 said:


> What's that? and what do you use it for??????



I buy my biofreeze or cyrogel, Lavander scent off ebay.
Biofreeze is like an icy hot product for aches, pains, joints, muscle spasms,
I like that the scent disapaits swiftly swiftly, and the Lavender is really nice. I buy the roll on and also the spray biofreeze.
Di


----------



## Goof-abulous

kaysmom2002 said:


> I need to read all this thread. Just jumping back and forth. I will do it tonight.
> 
> One thing I did when we went in 07, is 2 months before leaving, I went on all the laundry detergent websites and signed up for all their free samples. Then when I got them in the mail, I put them in my bag ready to go. Then I had soap and softener and dryer sheets for laundry. FREE!! It was expensive to buy soap there and I had heard this tip from someone else. It was great.
> 
> We also took markers that could write on the windows and decorated our windows while we were there. We left the markers out so when mousekeeping came they helped with the decorating on the windows and on the mirror to the bathroom. It was fun!!


I love both these ideas.  I had taken a box full of disney figures (very small) for my daugher to play with.  One afternoon we got back to the room to find them fancifully placed around the room.  It was so much fun.


----------



## aestapa

I can't remember if I have posted this one before, but it was a lifesaver for us.  We found iPod covers for toddlers at www.ifrogz.com.  They are thick rubber with big handles and come with kid size headphones.  We pulled them out when the boys (4 and 2) were not in the mood for dinner (after making a ressie 180 days before!)  We loaded some Disney and Thomas videos on our iPods before we left home and they were great!  We didn't use them often, so when we did resort to pulling them out, we were guaranteed a peaceful dinner. We drive, but I would imagine they would be great for plane rides too!


----------



## TXMommy08

I'm loving these tips!


----------



## DumboPrincess

My tip would be to pack or buy some urine/pet stain remover for fabric/upholstry. (Pet aisle or cleaning aisle). DD2 got sick ALL OVER our townhome on our last trip. I improvised with water and the All & Mighty, but the other would have come in handy!

Who knew strep throat (we found out later) could result in vomiting in a 2 y/o?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

My tip isn't as much packing as a tip for something to PACK and buy before heading to WDW. 

Purchase a WATER camera for your waterpark days!  They even have a rubberband bracelet on them so you can carry them around IN the water and on the waterslides!  I got some GREAT pics I wouldn't have been able to get with my regular camera, b/c it stayed safely back at the dry resort! 

You can purchase them at WDW, but they are going to be twice the price!


----------



## jpkkld

Wow, I just speed-read through this entire thread.  Great stuff!  And I thought I was pretty savvy about this kind of stuff...

Anyway, I wanted to let folks know about this cool organizer I found at Walmart online.  The upper half has 7 compartments (2 have zippers) and the lower half is a removeable drawstring laundry bag.  It was definitely on the pricey side at $16 (I think), but since I have had ZERO luck finding a standard shoe organizer ANYWHERE for less than $8, I felt this was actually a good deal.  AND it weighs less than 1 lb.  Probably best for couples or small families, but here's a link if you're interested:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10024033

It's kind of ugly in the pic, but it's actually a partially transparent silvery nylon fabric.


----------



## pjzkent

cougarmom said:


> Oooh, I love that idea!  I'll have to go look for one at the Dollar Tree when I get our ponchos.  Thanks!



Where do you find ponchos in the Dollar Tree? I must have gone up and down every aisle 3 times a could not find one? Found lots of other stuff though


----------



## momma2minnie

Where do you find ponchos in the Dollar Tree? I must have gone up and down every aisle 3 times a could not find one? Found lots of other stuff though 


At our Dollar tree they are located on a rack just inside the door, along with umbrellas and such.


----------



## figment41

These are all great ideas.

Thanks


----------



## thelionqueen

April bump..


----------



## VanessasMom

We always pack an extra poncho and small chip clips for the stroller. The rain cover just doesn't cover the whole thing, so when it is a downpour and we are headed inside to a ride or show, we just throw the poncho over the stroller and clip it tight. Works great!


----------



## hthrbells

These are all fantastic!!!!  Thanks guys!!


----------



## swtp143

Hope this is helpful to some....I found these hooks called "Mommy's Helper" at Babies R Us for about $6.00 that you can hook on to your stoller and it holds packages so you are not lugging things around the park.  Even if you are staying on site and have packages sent to your room, I envision using this for my kid's backpacks when they get tired of carrying them.  Also recently saw a similar hook in Petsmart for about $4.00.


----------



## IMwink

I like to bring a power strip so I can recharge all my electronics:  Cell phones, cameras, iPods, PSPs, NDS, ect...  It.s easier when you have to charge multiple things at once.

I also bring clothes pins to keep the curtains shut in the hotel rooms.  I always hate it whe n that sliver of light sneaks through wen I am trying to sleep.

If you plan on doing laundry, you can always use those trusty Ziploc bags to bring pre-measured one load bags.  You should only need a couple.


----------



## timzagain

swtp143 said:


> Hope this is helpful to some....I found these hooks called "Mommy's Helper" at Babies R Us for about $6.00 that you can hook on to your stoller and it holds packages so you are not lugging things around the park.  Even if you are staying on site and have packages sent to your room, I envision using this for my kid's backpacks when they get tired of carrying them.  Also recently saw a similar hook in Petsmart for about $4.00.



Carbiner clips are useful for this too - I bought a few inexpensive ones which I have permanently stashed in my luggage.  My DD's have a couple too, to clip the occasional extra bag/ item onto their backpacks for school


----------



## Melani

SnowWhitee said:


> * Glo necklaces have been mentioned, but I wanted to say that I buy these to help keep track of my DDs at night.  Of course they aren't the only kids wearing this stuff, but it does help and makes me feel better in the nighttime crowds.  I make them wear the same color necklace on the same night so I know to look for two "green" girls or "orange" girls.



I have trouble seeing in the dark, so we do this too. 

I hang a few of the bracelets from their belt loops in the back as well.


----------



## tchrrx

Wal-Mart has ponchos for $0.88 in the camping section.


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Ok, I've posted this before but I can't remember if it was here or not. So, just in case! My DMIL gave us sponges that were soaked with dishsoap that had dried. I was reading about the much missed Palmolive towels and I thought I would suggest this instead. She even cut them into Mickey heads! That way, we didn't have to take down any liquid soap and we could wash up plates, spoons, and sippy cups for DS. 

I've also found giant (I mean giant!) ziplock bags recently at our Dollar Tree. They come in L, XL, and XXL. I'm sure someone already mentioned those too, but we use them for everything. Packing, toys, swim stuff. I used one the other day to keep a cake from drying out that was on a tall cakeplate. Way faster than foil and the whole cake was covered.

DH and I take a handful of clothesline type clamps to hang a towel over the vent. They were from Ace and came in a giant tube for $3.99 for around 25, all sorts of sizes. It seems like the air would blow right on to the bed and we wake up with sore throats. This way, it still keeps the room cool but goes straight down instead. They also helped keep a stroller cover down in the back. 

We use hooks with suction cups to hang the suits in the shower so they don't leave water all over the bathroom floor. 

We bought a waterproof carrier that keeps our keys, cash, and cell phone totally dry. That way, we can leave the bag behind without risking the important stuff. DH just puts it in the zippered pocket of his suit.

I did read way back in the beginning of the thread someone that said they used the icebucket for a bathroom caddy.  I know the last ice bucket we used had dirt and dust in it, so I'll pack my fold down shower bag instead. And, at the risk of sharing too much, I used one for a morning sickness receptacle instead of not making it to the bathroom. I just threw it away and said someone took it while I was getting ice. I don't think they believed the story, but that's ok.


----------



## travelbug24

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> DH and I take a handful of clothesline type clamps to hang a towel over the vent.
> We use hooks with suction cups to hang the suits in the shower so they don't leave water all over the bathroom floor.



Great ideas!  I have never been to the POP...don't they have a clothesline in the bathroom that pulls out of the wall to the other side?


----------



## eeyoreforever

travelbug24 said:


> Great ideas!  I have never been to the POP...don't they have a clothesline in the bathroom that pulls out of the wall to the other side?



Pop does have the extendable clothes line in the bathtub.  I never knew that until our last trip (after I had read it on the Disboards).


----------



## Aurora borealis

I don't have anything to add that hasn't already been said, but I just wanted to say that this thread rocks my socks! Lots of great ideas! Thanks.


----------



## IMwink

I know everyone talks about doing everything short of tattooing their cell phone numbers to their kids foreheads incase they wonder off, but this is one more tip.  From my personal experience I think it might help.  I'm going to do it along with the dog pendant on the shoe laces.

Give your kids a picture of you, so that just incase they get lost then they have a picture they can give to the CMs.  You can write all your info on the back of picture, Cell #, where you are staying, .   

I helped a little brat at Busch Gardens find his grandmother only because earlier in the day they were in line near us and he was being a brat, otherwise I wouldnt have remembered them.  She was right a round the corner with her back turned while she was taking care of an infant, and the Employee that was helping the kid had no idea that she was less than 30ft from him.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## kristinw3girls

I tend to overpack, but the one thing I forgot last time was lysol spray and the travel pack of windex wipes.  DD7 got the stomach bug on the last night & boy were we wishing we had those 2 items. I'll NEVER, NEVER leave home without them again!


----------



## dzneelvr

1.  Don't overpack. you can do laundry while sunning at your resort pool. DO NOT pack things like beach towels from home
2.  bring extra plastic hangers to hang your tops and delicates after wash
     so you don't pay for a dryer
3.  pack a small supply of your commonly used OTC medicines,bandaids,first aid cream, etc.--don't waste good souvenir money on those 
4. bring along a must-read paperback novel(s)for the air flight and resort relaxing.


----------



## pazczyk

i'm new to this board, and new to traveling in wdw.  and we're leaving IN THREE DAYS!!!!!!!  we are sooo super-excited! 

some things that i wanted to share:
1) for kids safety and returnability, we got some cool "safety tattoos".  my dh found them online somewhere.  you can get them pre-printed, or you can get blanks that come with a special pen, and you write your cell phone number right on to the tattoo. it's basically a name tag that cannot be removed.  very psyched to never need to have one.

2) my dh found some cute disney stationery and fonts on line and wrote notes to my dd (4), "from" the princesses, minnie mouse, etc.  this is extra cute becoz daddy isn't usually the one to do the creative stuff, but it shows that he's really excited about the trip.  we will give the notes with several gifties we've gotten for her ahead of time, including a "belle" gown, which she's been asking for.  

3) dd is only 4 and doesn't write (much) yet, but she asked to have her own journal for the trip.  i got a sprial-bound book from the dollar rack at joanns crafts, and we decorated it together with some disney-themed cut-outs and things.  i'm excited to see what/if she uses it!

4) also made my dd her own autograph book.  it has her name on the front and the spiral is big enough to hold a retractable sharpie.  this way, not only will it be harder to lose, but the characters will KNOW HER NAME when they meet her!  also, having been a character/mascot, i know how hard it is to use a small pen. i got them a sharpie that should be easy to hold in their big puffy hands.

5) i've read a lot about folks laminating their schedules and stuff, but i think i'll be okay with just printing out my spreadsheet and having a couple of copies around just in case. we're just the 3 of us, not a big group, and we're super-well-organized (it's a thing i do), so i think just having the whole spreadsheet with me will be easier than having different cards for different days, etc.  i think i'd be the person to forget to switch out the card and then i'd be without my info!!  can't be without the info!!

6) we ordered the special personalized maps, but i think i'll save them for scrapbooking and use the printable ones off the wdw website.  they're also personalize-able - you can include things you want to see/do and exclude attractions that don't attract - and they're a normal size.  and i don't feel bad about writing on it or crumpling it up somehow.  

i get to get the suitcases out tomorrow and start packing!  i've been chomping at the bit for weeks!!! 

my daughter woke up this morning, and asked what day it was. she does this every day, but today we discussed how there're 3 more days before we leave, and she said "this is taking too long!"

great site, great thread!  see you guys there!
evi


----------



## Nckls4603

Thanks for all the great ideas. Does anyone have any packing tips specifically for the water parks?  This will be my first time to BB and TL, so I'm not sure if I'm forgetting to pack something for them.

Thanks!


----------



## timzagain

Nckls4603 said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas. Does anyone have any packing tips specifically for the water parks?  This will be my first time to BB and TL, so I'm not sure if I'm forgetting to pack something for them.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm sure this isn't a complete list, but I'm going to start off with the things I can remember:


Swimsuit - no rivets, or other decorations that will scratch/ damage the slides
Swim suit cover-up
Board shorts - I'm so glad I wore my board shorts over my swimsuit.  I don't remember which slide it was, but I ended up with a terrible "wedgie" by the time I hit the water at the end of the slide.  The board shorts concealed the wedgie and saved me MAJOR embarassment
Sun protection - a waterproof, sweatproof sport sunblock, sunglasses et
Swimmer's towel or chamois
Water shoes, not flip-flops, that can remain secured to your feet on the slides etc.  Otherwise, you'll be barefoot in the park a lot as you move from slide to slide
Change of clothes, etc secured in a mesh bag - ziploc bags for wet swimwear at the end of the day.


Have fun - my family enjoyed the water parks much more than the theme parks!


----------



## Praise2Him

Another good thing to have is a "water wallet" - plastic waterproof container to hold your cash, cc, room key, etc. (usually on a string to hang around your neck). They sell them at the water parks.

Also, you are allowed to take coolers into the water parks. Some people take lunch, but we usually just do drinks (water, soda, etc.) Snacks are also good!


----------



## Nckls4603

timzagain said:


> I'm sure this isn't a complete list, but I'm going to start off with the things I can remember:
> 
> 
> Swimsuit - no rivets, or other decorations that will scratch/ damage the slides
> Swim suit cover-up
> Board shorts - I'm so glad I wore my board shorts over my swimsuit.  I don't remember which slide it was, but I ended up with a terrible "wedgie" by the time I hit the water at the end of the slide.  The board shorts concealed the wedgie and saved me MAJOR embarassment
> Sun protection - a waterproof, sweatproof sport sunblock, sunglasses et
> Swimmer's towel or chamois
> Water shoes, not flip-flops, that can remain secured to your feet on the slides etc.  Otherwise, you'll be barefoot in the park a lot as you move from slide to slide
> Change of clothes, etc secured in a mesh bag - ziploc bags for wet swimwear at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> Have fun - my family enjoyed the water parks much more than the theme parks!



Board shorts! What a great idea. I hadn't even thought of those! I wanted to try some of the thrill slides, but I was afraid of that same thing happening, so I was hesitant. Now I can go and enjoy it! THANKS!!


----------



## Nckls4603

Praise2Him said:


> Another good thing to have is a "water wallet" - plastic waterproof container to hold your cash, cc, room key, etc. (usually on a string to hang around your neck). They sell them at the water parks.
> 
> Also, you are allowed to take coolers into the water parks. Some people take lunch, but we usually just do drinks (water, soda, etc.) Snacks are also good!



Water wallet - sounds very helpful! I will try to find one when I start shopping for our trip this week. Thanks!


----------



## slissemouse

house_of_princesses said:


> I couldn't wait until I could lose the diaper bag.  Now that we're out of that stage, I find myself packing my LandsEnd diaper bag w/ all our toiletries.  Works great with all its' pockets and dividers.
> 
> I also pack a mesh bag I purchased from http://www.saltwatercanvas.com/meshbags.htm  I can hang all the wet bottles, razors, etc and let it dry.  Have a second smaller one for all the tooth brushes and paste.  If you look around the above link, you'll find beach bags.  I put all our bathing suits, goggles, sun screen, etc. in one of these (I have the whale bag) and our swim gear is ready when we are.  Because its' mesh, it's also good for the gear when wet.  (BTW, I have no vested interest in the above e-store.)
> 
> Sharper Image had a refurbished travel alarm w/ soothing sounds.  We need white noise and this provides great choices.
> 
> We have an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet w/ all the basics on it.  (Quick itinerary, ressies, phone numbers.)  For day to day use, I love my Passporter.  I usually carry a folder to put my papers in.  Resort news, itinerary, maps, etc go in there.
> 
> At home, I have an under bed plastic storage container.  We store our lanyards, GOH pins, autograph books, guide books, spinny things that light, etc.  If we want to relive our trip, or get ready for the next, it's all there.  In the past, I've purchased WDW themed party wear (plates, napkins, whatever) on clearance and put it in the box.  When we go to WDW, I pull it out either before to rev up the troops, or bring it w/ for fun.
> 
> Should you be so fortunate to find pins on sale before the trip, purchase them and hand them out during the trip.  They can trade or keep as they wish.  Acutally, I've purchased pins I thought they wouldn't like, to encourage trading.  Worked once.
> 
> My dds are always given DDollars before the trip.  They know how much they have to spend, and that's that.  If someone finds something extra special, I try and purchase it on the sly, and save it for a birthday or Christmas.




With the mesh bags in the shower, how do you hang them? Do those plastic hooks hold all that weight?


----------



## kathyell

tacomaranch said:


> I know it sounds mean but it is not.  Our 3 yr old small son has autism and is a runner, fast runner!  I can't see him in a group of adults.  I take a digital picture of him in the morning so I know what he is wearing and if I put new clothes on him.
> 
> I attach a retractable dog leash to his waist band and keep it just a few feet out.  He can travel but not far and he can't take off from me and get lost.
> 
> People stare, make rude comments, but I am responsible for my son being safe and it is what works for us.  They don't live my life.  JMO
> 
> 3 days to go



You do what you have to do, mama, and don't worry about people who think they know better for your kid than you do.  Harder in practice than theory, I know, but it's really none of anyone's business but yours.

ETA: Of course, I was dense and didn't notice that I was responding to a three year old post. Ooops! Awesome thread, though.


----------



## floridascgirl

Somebody please tell me what "bumping" means.   I've seen it many times, but never asked.  I'm finally asking because it is all over this thread, and I must know!!!  Thanks.


----------



## tchrrx

floridascgirl said:


> Somebody please tell me what "bumping" means.   I've seen it many times, but never asked.  I'm finally asking because it is all over this thread, and I must know!!!  Thanks.



It's just a way to get the thread back to the front page/top of the list without having anything to say.


----------



## katierae81

To save money and whining in the parks for toys, I plan on purchasing small Disney trinkets before we go.  Then when we leave the room for dinner I will stay behind to pull out said toys; one a night, and leave them out for my DS's to find when we get back.  When we do get back to the room, "Hey boys, let's see what Mickey left for us tonight!"  The housekeepers of the resorts are also great at finding toys and such in your room.  They are great at using these things to make window displays for you as a surprise when returning from the parks, it's great!


----------



## katsmom4

all great ideas.  We traveled to WDW  in 2005 and used the tips on the ziploc bags and water fans (lifesaver!)  I am so excited to read what other ideas are out there!

We used a small hand held 20 questions game for us to use while waiting in line that worked out really well for us!!

keep em coming!


----------



## 3goofyboys

a quick question, what type of OTC medicine does everyone take with them?  We aren't big medicine folks, but I'd like to be covered in case something happens.


----------



## lrab1126

i have a few things i do routinely that save me time, space and leave me far more relaxed when it comes to packing and traveling w/ 2 kids and 2 adults 

- ship my box of stuff down ahead of time, it includes all our toiletries, medications we may need, first aid kit, goggles and other blow up things for pool time, sunscreen by the boat load, dry snacks and cereal, shampoo/cond, footcare, swimmers ear stuff and other odd items

- I buy the super sized ziploc bags, like 6 of them ( the size that u can store clothes in), what i do is i pack all the clothes in the ziplocs with 1/2 of a dryer sheet in each bag that i use...this is to keep to keep them fresh and clean. I hate the smell of my clothes after they get to our destination and have been in cargo bays and other places... grosses me out.  I usually use 4 bags to pack, the remaining 2 i pack in the suitcase and use for dirty clothes on the return, that way i can keep the dirsty items away from the clean when packing to come home.

- I also do at least 1 load of laundry mid week, by doing this I can cut back on how many outfits i have to even pack in the first place because we can resuse items once I wash them 

- I also insist on the room being kept organized. I make everyone nuts about it but I am a touch of OCD sometimes and I just feel better when things are neat and I know where everything is.

- This year I am having 2 cases of water delivered, first time I am doing this and hoping it works out so we can do it every year


----------



## lrab1126

3goofyboys said:


> a quick question, what type of OTC medicine does everyone take with them?  We aren't big medicine folks, but I'd like to be covered in case something happens.



i take adult and kid strengths for all of these..... motrin, allergy meds, cold/sinus meds, pepto, benadryl, 

i also bring swimmers ear drops, eye drops (got something in my eye one year...ever since then i bring eye drops), neosporin, bendaryl lotion, after bite and small first aid kit (soft sided kit)

hope that helps


----------



## Micka Mouse

subbing


----------



## disneymarie

3goofyboys said:


> a quick question, what type of OTC medicine does everyone take with them?  We aren't big medicine folks, but I'd like to be covered in case something happens.



For the kids I take the melt strips of Triaminic, blister packs of Benadryl, chew quick melts Tylenol kids or Jrs. neosporin spray, Small bottles of Exidrine Migrain, and Advil Gel caps. 

I was in the Dollar Tree I found a ,99 small first aid box, it had a few bandaids, neosporin one time pack, antacide packs, I avoid larger size OTC and look for sample size. Even the laundry free sample packs, sheets of softener. Dentist office samples, 

Wet one packs, to cool off, and wash hands and face off. I also take Lysol wipes to clean tables. I also have Purell hand sanitizer on a key ring.
Just a few off the top of my head.
di


----------



## carone0318

Ok, I don't know if anyone else does this except for my family so here it goes:

Last yr was our first trip that we didn't have a stroller.  I had a hard time letting the stroller go, it is just sooo convenient!!   We always go in either August or June, so it is always hot (and it definitely rains.)  I hate walking around in wet sneakers and I don't want to wear my flops all day long, so this is what I came up with.  

I bought those caribiner (sp?) clips at Target and I clipped our flops to the straps of our backpacks - everyone had one except ds and he just put his flops in his bag.  I also carried a plastic shopping bag, which didn't take up any room.  If it started to rain, we would take off our sneakers/socks and put them in the plastic bag and put on our flops.  Once it stopped, we change back and this didn't take up any space.

You can see by the picture, look at my dd, this is what I did:


----------



## 1tripandIfell

An idea that I got from one of the boards is, get some dish sponges from a local $ store, soak with some dishwashing liquid and let dry, cut up into 4's and you can use these to clean any dishes, cups, etc. in your room.  They can be tossed after using them.  I stored mine in a ziploc bag.  

Also I like the ease of using the spray hand sanitizer.


----------



## LydiaAch

I love the monkey backpack/leash that Eddie Bauer makes.  It is sold at Target and Walmart and just looks like a monkey on the childs' back (harness in front) and the tail is actually the "leash".  Works the same but less like a dog leash.

I, too, was one of those people that thought nasty things about parents who had those before I had kids of my own!  The monkey saved my daughter's life on vacation a couple of years ago.


----------



## LydiaAch

Also, not sure if this was already posted but I am going to buy the temporary tatto paper you can run through the printer and make tattoos for my kids to wear.  I'll use Disney characters and then put my husband and my cell phone numbers on them in case they get separated from us.


----------



## LydiaAch

One last thing...I bought large button pins at AC Moore that were blank-you can put a picture in them.  I made little buttons that said "My first Disney Trip" and my kids will wear them during our trip!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

fyi Lydia - ask for "my first trip" buttons while you're checking in or get to the park - we got a lot of fun little perks when we wore ours! I think yours sound cool too - but didn't want you to miss out on anything  

My tips - bring a couple large garbage bags for dirty clothes, carry your touring plan in your pocket, don't bother with carrying a lot of  stuff thru parks, only need wallet! Keep your hands free for wiping away tears of joy when you see the castle


----------



## Carol23

The one tip that I used and was THE best is to get an index card "book" and list EVERYthing important in it.  

Mine was a bunch of index cards with a binder ring that can open so if I wanted to take some cards out easily I could.  I listed all of our ADR's (with times, confirmation #'s and locations), things we wanted to do for each specific park (in order of importance, ie. soarin at epcot), the extra magic hours by park, the normal hours by park, where to find specific characters/things, (ie. Dole whips, and Eeyore in England), special photo pass magic shots locations (and what they were), Where Key Lime pie was sold, etc.

I was CONSTANTLY checking it for one thing or another, but boy did it help when we couldn't remember what time the ressie was.  (Mind you we were ALWAYS! late for our ressie!!!  This being our first time, I had no idea how much easier it was to lose track of time and how long it took to get from one place to the other!!!)


----------



## LydiaAch

I just ordered blank white lanyards from Oriental Trading Company online (had a coupon code for 10.00 off 10.00 or more!) and we will decorate them before we go.  I also got "scrap-your-own" luggage tags.


----------



## taylor5

subscribing


----------



## LydiaAch

I had water and juice shipped to the resort from Staples.com...free shipping over 50.00 (easy to reach with 11 people).  Yay!  One less thing to pack!


----------



## tinkermom23

Carol23 said:


> * (Mind you we were ALWAYS! late for our ressie!!!  This being our first time, I had no idea how much easier it was to lose track of time and how long it took to get from one place to the other!!!)



We should have been together! We were always an hour early! DH doesn't wear a watch and my watch went dead the first day and I refuse to pay big bucks for a new battery at Disney, so we just used our cell phone clock. It took us 3 days to realize that the clock in our room was 1 hour off too!* At 3 different Ressies they said "We'll get you in as close to your ADR time as possible." and I kept thinking, why do we alwasys have to wait when we are on time!* We live in a different time zone and we both had the hardest time with the concept of what time it really was!


----------



## aliyasmomma2003

I am terrified of loosing my luggage in the sea of black in the airport, so I have been trying to find a quick, cheap, and easy method of identification. I picked up lime green duct tape at Walmart...in the same place as the regular duct tape. They have about 50 different colors to choose from. I just put small pieces on the backs of the luggage tags, wrapped the handles, and put a strip all around the edge. You can't miss my lime green and black luggage now.


----------



## java

lcuktsao said:


> If you have one nearby, try IKEA -- they have some affordable ones in various sizes and materials.  We just got the least expensive one ... it's works well for lightweight shoes like crocs and flip flops.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20123458
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40123457
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50116499



Hey I LOVE that idea for our clothes in the room- there is never enough drawer space- but two of those could cover a couple of kids! I"m getting them THANKS!


----------



## pilotwife_02

What a great thread!  Thanks for all the amazing ideas!


----------



## bootleg89

Great advice.


----------



## bootleg89

LydiaAch said:


> Also, not sure if this was already posted but I am going to buy the temporary tatto paper you can run through the printer and make tattoos for my kids to wear.  I'll use Disney characters and then put my husband and my cell phone numbers on them in case they get separated from us.



Where can I get some of this paper? Was planning on buying the tatto safety tags but would probably be cheaper to do this.


----------



## bootleg89

pjzkent said:


> Where do you find ponchos in the Dollar Tree? I must have gone up and down every aisle 3 times a could not find one? Found lots of other stuff though



Went through the same thing. I finally found the ponchos at the register. Sorta like an impulse item, but that's just where they had them.  They were there along with the umbrellas.


----------



## FancyO'Nancy

I found ponchos today at the Dollar Tree on the aisle with socks & stuff. There were two in the package.


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

Dont forget to bring a bath mat for in the tub.  Some of those bathtubs are slick and easy to fall in.  They have some with tinker bell and princess ones at walmart for $11.00.  (In the baby section)  You just bring em home to use at home then.  It decorates the resort bathroom to disney theme then too.  Im sure you can get some cheap plain ones as well.  The dollar tree prob even has em.


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

bump


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

Ok, just thought of another one today while at Bush Gardens.  Wish we would have taken some kind of container for funnel cakes.  They only offer paper plates there.  I know Disney doesnt do funnel cakes, but there are a lot.. and I do mean LOT... of treats out there that everyone wants to take back to the room for later.  Glad makes the disposable containers that come in all sorts of sizes.  Take one along to downtown Disney while shopping at goofys candy co.  Or take it with you for that schoolbread in Norway.  The stuff would last a lot longer in those than in a paper bag they give you.   Just a thought.  
Ok,who has more?????????????  Keep em commin!!!!!!
Lets hear those ideas


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

bump


----------



## JerseyMamaBear

MickeyMouse'sBFF said:


> Ok, just thought of another one today while at Bush Gardens.  Wish we would have taken some kind of container for funnel cakes.  They only offer paper plates there.  I know Disney doesnt do funnel cakes, but there are a lot.. and I do mean LOT... of treats out there that everyone wants to take back to the room for later.  Glad makes the disposable containers that come in all sorts of sizes.  Take one along to downtown Disney while shopping at goofys candy co.  Or take it with you for that schoolbread in Norway.  The stuff would last a lot longer in those than in a paper bag they give you.   Just a thought.
> Ok,who has more?????????????  Keep em commin!!!!!!
> Lets hear those ideas



Im pretty sure, well at least as of March, the MK offers funnel cakes. We dident finish all of ours so a small, compact container would have been great.


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

THEY DO!???  OH BOY 
ADDING TO LIST OF THINGS TO EAT WHILE THERE.  
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes, you can get funnel cake at Sleepy Hollow in the Magic Kingdom, and also at the American pavilion in Epcot World Showcase - yum!


----------



## TinaLala

Bump!  we always do temporary tattoos and I never thought about making my own!! Where did you say you got the paper?


----------



## timzagain

JerseyMamaBear said:


> Im pretty sure, well at least as of March, the MK offers funnel cakes. We dident finish all of ours so a small, compact container would have been great.



FYI, Funnel cakes are also available at Blizzard Beach


----------



## Clupaczyk

I LOVE this thread!!  I've been reading it on and off all day long.   

Tomorrow I'm hitting our local Dollar Tree to look for some more stuff like:
over the door shoe organizer
inflatable floaties to use at pool then toss
inflatable ball to toss around resort room
chamois (either DT or most likely W/M,target)
small containers of bubbles to entertain kids while waiting in lines
disney stickers to possibly decorate autograph books which I may make out of
    spiral bound 4x6 index cards (autogr on right page, then glue pic of kids w/
    character on the left hand page)

and Target for:
clip on chapstick,sunscreen and hand sanitizer
2 boxes of handiwipes
plug-in air freshener

I'm sure there's more, too!  Thank you all so much for these awesome tips.
I only have one I can add, and it came from another Diser so I can't take credit for it...she posted it quite recently.    She listed it as something to bring on the plane to keep kids entertained, but it's small enough where I might keep it a secret until we're waiting in the long lines for rides.  Take a water or soda bottle (like 20oz or so) and use it for an Ispy game.  Throw in things like rice, confetti, buttons, coins, beads , small toys, small foam shapes, dice, pompoms and whatever else you can think of and entertain your kids for a while.

Someone else put on the same thread (for airplanes) to pack sticky notes and scotch tape.   I don't know about you guys, but that'll keep my kids busy for probably a good 30mins!

I can't wait to read any new tips that appear here.  Keep it going!   I have just over 4 months til my family goes to WDW for the first time and I need all the help I can get.

Carrie


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

Ok, I know this may be kinda out there.....but
how about a small book on origami and a few sheets of paper.
If you take it with you while waiting for food at some of the table service meals maybe?  I would almost be willing to bet they sell them at epcot in Japan.  Not sure, just saying I figure they would.  I have seen all sorts of sizes of those books in barnes and noble.  Could prove to be fun for everyone old enough to read and follow directions.


----------



## LuvBug1977

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I found it to be priceless our last trip.  We took Foam Garden Kneeling Pads to sit on for parades and shows.  They really help "pad" your bottom!!  Target has some small/ thinner versions in their dollar bins in pink and green.  I saw them there last night... ours were thicker, but I think they'd do the job!  Especially at HS with all the seated shows!!

Sorry that doesn't have anything to do with space saving or organization... I guess I went OT!!


----------



## kc10family

we buy our glow sticks from ebay, I get 1000 for about $50-$60 and they last us 3 years. The kids love to have glows sticks every night and we don't like to buy new ones all the time.

-we decorate our stroller with them
-we decorate others strollers with them (that is our RAOK at night in DL)
-we then reuse some from that evening to use as a night light in the bathroom

They are great to use for parties at home and what ever else at night.


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

Just found the glo stuff at dollar tree.  They even have a glo "hat" kit.  I can not wait till we can give THAT to our ds9.  He is gonna love building it..and laugh!  We go the glo " beach ball" for my dd2  Thats gonne be fun too!  They also have them for the neck and wrist.  Enjoy!


----------



## SalandJeff

I don't know if anyone has posted about these yet....

Purex makes a new laundry sheet.  It has detergent, softener and anti-static in a sheet that you throw in the washer & dryer.  Much easier to pack and transport than liquid detergent


----------



## MickeyMouse'sBFF

Just make sure you try out the new detergent BEFORE you go to make sure nobody in the group has skin issues with the detergent on their clothes.  That would be frustrationg to go and find someone has itchy skin while in 95* weather, huh.  If all works well... then WHAT A GREAT PRODUCT!  I saw them in the store the other day and was tempted to get some.  Im still thinking about it.


----------



## SalandJeff

MickeyMouse'sBFF said:


> Just make sure you try out the new detergent BEFORE you go to make sure nobody in the group has skin issues with the detergent on their clothes.  That would be frustrationg to go and find someone has itchy skin while in 95* weather, huh.  If all works well... then WHAT A GREAT PRODUCT!  I saw them in the store the other day and was tempted to get some.  Im still thinking about it.



This is a great suggestion.  We have never had this issue, so it never occurred to me.  Thanks!


----------



## Figment's Girl

I have read this entire thread and have a handy Word document with tons of tips on it.  And so I wanted to add one that I don’t remember seeing.  

My DS11 wears glasses and as you can guess, they get filthy.  I don’t like to carry around even the small bottles of cleaner but wiping them on regular cloth doesn’t always work.  Wal-mart carries individually wrapped glass wipes especially for glasses (No chemicals that could damage any coatings).  I don’t remember exactly how much a box was but I think we got like 24 for $4 or less.  I throw a few in our bag and use them on his glasses or our sunglasses if needed.


----------



## java

Figment's Girl said:


> I have read this entire thread and have a handy Word document with tons of tips on it.  And so I wanted to add one that I dont remember seeing.
> 
> My DS11 wears glasses and as you can guess, they get filthy.  I dont like to carry around even the small bottles of cleaner but wiping them on regular cloth doesnt always work.  Wal-mart carries individually wrapped glass wipes especially for glasses (No chemicals that could damage any coatings).  I dont remember how much a box was but we got like 24 for $4 or less.  I throw a few in our bag and use them on his glasses or our sunglasses if needed.



Oh and another GLASSES one. BUY a repair kit at your local grocery store. *they are about $1. If you happen to break your glasses in disney it's a disaster. And an expensive one- We did buy a repair kit. For the low price of $20!


----------



## Figment's Girl

java said:


> Oh and another GLASSES one. BUY a repair kit at your local grocery store. *they are about $1. If you happen to break your glasses in disney it's a disaster. And an expensive one- We did buy a repair kit. For the low price of $20!



We had that happen on our trip to NYC last year!  Walmart has or used to have kits that were made into a key chain.  

Another some other eye sight related tips are for contact wearers. 

1. Always pack at least one extra pair of contacts 
2. Instead of carrying bottle of contact solution, just carry your case with you filled with solution.  You can use as little as you need to.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Another option for broken glasses (happened to me on our 1st trip to WDW and we drove) is to go to Walmart and have them fix it. Mine was a simple repair (the screw that held my glasses together fell and I couldn'tfind a very tiny screw). Nose pieces they will also replace (at least that's my experience) and I didn't even get them there.


----------



## winnapooh

Figment's Girl said:


> We had that happen on our trip to NYC last year!  Walmart has or used to have kits that were made into a key chain.
> 
> Another some other eye sight related tips are for contact wearers.
> 
> 1. Always pack at least one extra pair of contacts
> 2. Instead of carrying bottle of contact solution, just carry your case with you filled with solution.  You can use as little as you need to.



An alternative is just to carry a bottle of eye drops for contacts.  You can put it in your eyes if you get something in them, and if really needed you can even use them to rinse off a lens.  And the bottles are a lot smaller than travel saline bottles.


----------



## winnapooh

LuvBug1977 said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I found it to be priceless our last trip.  We took Foam Garden Kneeling Pads to sit on for parades and shows.  They really help "pad" your bottom!!  Target has some small/ thinner versions in their dollar bins in pink and green.  I saw them there last night... ours were thicker, but I think they'd do the job!  Especially at HS with all the seated shows!!
> 
> Sorry that doesn't have anything to do with space saving or organization... I guess I went OT!!



We got these things called Pocket Seats (http://www.pocketseat.com/).

They are small inflatable seat cushions, that you can roll up pretty small.  They only take a minute to inflate.  They are great for Fantasmic and for parades!  They are the same concept as the bath pillows that I've seen people mention, but these are heavier than bath pillows, and specifically made to sit on.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

OurMsBrooks said:


> My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.



This is a fantastic idea, I read it before our last trip and did just that! The ziplocks are also great for storing the dirty clothes or wet suits!!!


----------



## mgcgoose

I LOVE this thread...I think it's going to take me hours to read all of them.

Melanie


----------



## chimneyman2000

Great info!


----------



## taylor5

I saw the coolest little thing at wal-mart in the automotive accessory aisle. They have this tiny little multi-tool that fits on your keychain! Some of them are about the size of a key, some are heavier, lighter, bigger, smaller, more tools, less tools, etc.

I thought these would be handy to take with you for surprise tool emergencies (i.e. putting batteries in all those toys for one)


----------



## timzagain

taylor5 said:


> I saw the coolest little thing at wal-mart in the automotive accessory aisle. They have this tiny little multi-tool that fits on your keychain! Some of them are about the size of a key, some are heavier, lighter, bigger, smaller, more tools, less tools, etc.
> 
> I thought these would be handy to take with you for surprise tool emergencies (i.e. putting batteries in all those toys for one)



I always pack a small multi-tool or penknife just for that purpose.  I nearly got myself in trouble once - I accidentally dropped the penknife in my carry on luggage and had to ditch it at the security checkpoint.  Airport security suggested that I could have gone to the Post Office to mail it home, but I would have run the risk of missing my flight and paying exhorbitant fees to change my ticket.

After that experience, I always made sure to pack a dollar store penknife instead. My DH was not impressed when he learned that I had to jettison his nice, expensive little knife!

A few months ago, I checked the TSA guidelines and the rules have been relaxed a bit. Apparently, you can travel with a sharp object in carry-on luggage, if the blade is less than 4 inches long.  DH will be quite relieved - he feels so lost without a multi-tool you'd swear it was his third arm!


----------



## nettii

I love the pop up hamper and I bring tooth brush holder, I also LOVE the ziplocks!(Life savers)


But my favorite organizational thing to bring is little fabric baskets. They are square and lie flat, they have ties on each corner so you can tie it up to a square fabric basket. I always bring them on vacation! We always have loose stuff from our pockets and back packs it just helps me keep organized!Nettii


----------



## tracipierce

So glad that this thread is back, I loved it on my last trip, got tons of ideas!!!

Just a heads up to those who were looking for tiny bottles of dishwashing liquid, I got a little bottle for our last trip and there's till enough left for our coming trip, from http://www.minimus.biz/  they stock every possible miniature/trial size product you can think of.  I ordered tons of stuff as well as a welcome pack of snacks and had them sent straight to the resort, it worked out great for us.

Happy planning everyone :


----------



## Micka Mouse

subbing


----------



## Rozzy

tracipierce said:


> So glad that this thread is back, I loved it on my last trip, got tons of ideas!!!
> 
> Just a heads up to those who were looking for tiny bottles of dishwashing liquid, I got a little bottle for our last trip and there's till enough left for our coming trip, from {minimus website link} they stock every possible miniature/trial size product you can think of.  I ordered tons of stuff as well as a welcome pack of snacks and had them sent straight to the resort, it worked out great for us.
> 
> Happy planning everyone :




We are leaving in 30 days for our 5 night WDW whirlwind, so I have been reading reading reading all of these incredible ideas that have been shared over the past 3 years...THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING 

This website , however, made me absolutely giddy!!  I literally giggled with glee  while looking at all the little individual sized products they have to offer!  I can't wait to place my order and get it sent directly to The Contemporary Resort.

My Mickey Ears off to you and to everyone else for sharing such valuable information with us all! 

Roz


----------



## lovesdumbo

Rozzy said:


> We are leaving in 30 days for our 5 night WDW whirlwind, so I have been reading reading reading all of these incredible ideas that have been shared over the past 3 years...THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING
> 
> This website , however, made me absolutely giddy!!  I literally giggled with glee  while looking at all the little individual sized products they have to offer!  I can't wait to place my order and get it sent directly to The Contemporary Resort.
> 
> My Mickey Ears off to you and to everyone else for sharing such valuable information with us all!
> 
> Roz


I've used minimus several times and had great service from them.  I've ordered toiletries and snacks.  They do a great job packing all the toiletries in plastic away from the food items.  BUT....they are on the west coast so I would place your order about 2 weeks before your trip to be sure it is waiting for your when you arrive.


----------



## Rozzy

lovesdumbo said:


> I've used minimus several times and had great service from them.  I've ordered toiletries and snacks.  They do a great job packing all the toiletries in plastic away from the food items.  BUT....they are on the west coast so I would place your order about 2 weeks before your trip to be sure it is waiting for your when you arrive.



Thanks for letting me know.  I'll place my order this week   Looks like we'll both be in the World at the same time!  Have fun too


----------



## tracipierce

Rozzy said:


> We are leaving in 30 days for our 5 night WDW whirlwind, so I have been reading reading reading all of these incredible ideas that have been shared over the past 3 years...THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING
> 
> This website , however, made me absolutely giddy!!  I literally giggled with glee  while looking at all the little individual sized products they have to offer!  I can't wait to place my order and get it sent directly to The Contemporary Resort.
> 
> My Mickey Ears off to you and to everyone else for sharing such valuable information with us all!
> 
> Roz



Glad to have helped Roz!!!  Aren't the mini product adorable 
glad you had fun, have a great trip


----------



## lovesdumbo

Rozzy said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I'll place my order this week   Looks like we'll both be in the World at the same time!  Have fun too


I don't think I would order this early.  I have found that 2 weeks out is just about right-it takes about 10 days to get to WDW so that means the package arrives about 3 days before me.  I wouldn't want it hanging around for 2 weeks before me-seems like it could get lost at the resort.

Have a great trip!  Maybe we'll be on the monorail together.  I hope it warms up here in Massachusetts.  I've been to WDW several times in August and always seem to do OK in the heat because it is hot at home too.  I went to Disney in May and it was unseasonably warm there (98) and really cold (40) at home-that temp change was really rough.


----------



## VBAndrea

Great thread!  Of course I am staying up late reading through all of it.

One little tip on getting free samples is to go to Walmart's web site and 
go to the "In Stores Now" section and see what they have to offer for free samples.  Start doing it right away to get a variety of products in time for your planned trips.
http://instoresnow.walmart.com/In-Stores-Now-Free-Samples-And-Trials.aspx
I've gotten free shampoo samples, wipes, etc.  Often it's just a one time use thing, but still every little freebie helps.  You have to always fill out name/address etc and a few little questions, but it's simple and fast.

And as for the contact lens solution, please just go to your eye care practioner and ask for a sample solution kit.  Don't just fill your case and reuse it as the last thing anyone needs on vacation is an eye infection.  Also, one day disposable lenses are awesome for traveling, which is what I usually do.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

I use cups from the coffee/water station in the hotel room as toothbrush holders--if it's a motel with light plastic cups that will tip over easily I put the mini toiletries (shampoo/lotion/bar soap) in the cup to weigh it down.
**But** I always put our toothbrushes back into the travel cases before we leave for the day--God knows the germs that will get wiped or sprayed onto them when housekeeping is rushing around by the sink!
Brilliant idea boomersmom on taking pump hand soap--I put a bottle in my permanent travel case!  Thank you!


----------



## momsavealot

VBAndrea said:


> Great thread!  Of course I am staying up late reading through all of it.
> 
> One little tip on getting free samples is to go to Walmart's web site and
> go to the "In Stores Now" section and see what they have to offer for free samples.  Start doing it right away to get a variety of products in time for your planned trips.
> http://instoresnow.walmart.com/In-Stores-Now-Free-Samples-And-Trials.aspx
> I've gotten free shampoo samples, wipes, etc.  Often it's just a one time use thing, but still every little freebie helps.  You have to always fill out name/address etc and a few little questions, but it's simple and fast.
> 
> And as for the contact lens solution, please just go to your eye care practioner and ask for a sample solution kit.  Don't just fill your case and reuse it as the last thing anyone needs on vacation is an eye infection.  Also, one day disposable lenses are awesome for traveling, which is what I usually do.



Great site!  I just signed up for all the free samples and saved it as a favorite!!


----------



## santa's surpriz

I like to bring those collapsible cubes,  they work out great to put on a dresser or shelf to keep organized and they are nice for the flight home bc I can put souviners and momentos that I don't want crushed or crumpled in the luggage.


----------



## santa's surpriz

Figment's Girl said:


> I have read this entire thread and have a handy Word document with tons of tips on it.  And so I wanted to add one that I don’t remember seeing.
> 
> My DS11 wears glasses and as you can guess, they get filthy.  I don’t like to carry around even the small bottles of cleaner but wiping them on regular cloth doesn’t always work.  Wal-mart carries individually wrapped glass wipes especially for glasses (No chemicals that could damage any coatings).  I don’t remember exactly how much a box was but I think we got like 24 for $4 or less.  I throw a few in our bag and use them on his glasses or our sunglasses if needed.




I have done the same thing, I created a word doc with tips and info from various sites organized it by category, it's about 40 pages...then a co- worker asked me if I had any tips bc she was planning to her firs trip...I was so excited to share but I quickly became known as the Disney freak among my peers at work! I still get harassed about that and it was 2 years ago! Now if any one knows any one who is going they always come to me!


----------



## TikiGoddess07

Okay, it took me all night, but I finally made it to the end of the thread!  Great tips, all!!  I copied many of them to my ever-expanding excel file.

My only tip.... and not even an organizational one... last trip we wrote a note from Tinkerbell for the girls to find once we arrived in our hotel room.  It basically said that she had stolen some of Hook's treasure and hidden it in our room.  We had hidden some chocolate coins all about... and did this every morning.  It got the kids out of bed quickly! 

Kathy


----------



## Targsmom

tracipierce said:


> http://www.minimus.biz/



zomg! This is the best site ever!!!!!


----------



## TikiGoddess07

Another organizational tip --

I'm always forgetting things to bring to the parks, so I plan on making a morning list to check off (as suggested by a previous poster).  Included in stroller bag: water bottles, mini mister fans, sunscreen, antibac gel, tissues, snacks, and gum.  Carrying: phone, room key, credit card, and camera case.

But I'm also making a 'pack' of things that we (hopefully) won't be using but should bring.  I found some plastic curtain bags (you know, the see through ones that bedding and curtains come in, with zippers).  In one I put our stroller cover, 5 ponchos, first aid items, ziplocs, shout wipes, glasses wipes, a change of clothes, and a chamois.  This will go under one of our strollers.  Easy to carry and waterproof -- and we won't have to repack it all every morning, just add to it if we took something out the previous day.  Plus since it fits under the seat of our umbrella stroller, it won't tip it over.

Kathy


----------



## Jenn4615

subbing


----------



## momsavealot

TikiGoddess07 said:


> Another organizational tip --
> 
> I'm always forgetting things to bring to the parks, so I plan on making a morning list to check off (as suggested by a previous poster).  Included in stroller bag: water bottles, mini mister fans, sunscreen, antibac gel, tissues, snacks, and gum.  Carrying: phone, room key, credit card, and camera case.
> 
> But I'm also making a 'pack' of things that we (hopefully) won't be using but should bring.  I found some plastic curtain bags (you know, the see through ones that bedding and curtains come in, with zippers).  In one I put our stroller cover, 5 ponchos, first aid items, ziplocs, shout wipes, glasses wipes, a change of clothes, and a chamois.  This will go under one of our strollers.  Easy to carry and waterproof -- and we won't have to repack it all every morning, just add to it if we took something out the previous day.  Plus since it fits under the seat of our umbrella stroller, it won't tip it over.
> 
> Kathy



Great idea!!!  Hey everyone, I bought at D ring while cashing out at Auto Zone today (for only 99 cents) but now I forgot why I needed one?!  What do I put on the D ring again? TIA  And if anyone needs one, they are right by the registers at Auto Zone in many different colors.


----------



## Melani

momsavealot said:


> Great idea!!!  Hey everyone, I bought at D ring while cashing out at Auto Zone today (for only 99 cents) but now I forgot why I needed one?!  What do I put on the D ring again? TIA  And if anyone needs one, they are right by the registers at Auto Zone in many different colors.




"D ring"? is that the same as a carabiner clip?
If so, I hook them on *everything*.  Tote bags, belt loops, lanyards.  I even put one on the handle of my refillable mug.  Then as the day goes on you find stuff to clip to them.  Like toys the kids had to have but won't carry.  We had so much stuff hanging from our stroller we looked like a rolling band of gypsies. (Only it does make it hard to fold up to get on the bus.


----------



## northriver

TikiGoddess07 said:


> Another organizational tip --
> 
> I'm always forgetting things to bring to the parks, so I plan on making a morning list to check off (as suggested by a previous poster).  Included in stroller bag: water bottles, mini mister fans, sunscreen, antibac gel, tissues, snacks, and gum.  Carrying: phone, room key, credit card, and camera case.
> 
> But I'm also making a 'pack' of things that we (hopefully) won't be using but should bring.  I found some plastic curtain bags (you know, the see through ones that bedding and curtains come in, with zippers).  In one I put our stroller cover, 5 ponchos, first aid items, ziplocs, shout wipes, glasses wipes, a change of clothes, and a chamois.  This will go under one of our strollers.  Easy to carry and waterproof -- and we won't have to repack it all every morning, just add to it if we took something out the previous day.  Plus since it fits under the seat of our umbrella stroller, it won't tip it over.
> 
> Kathy



Instead of making a list, I just park my "park" bag at home, and bring it with me on the plane as my carry on.  To be honest, I keep this bag pretty much packed most of the year and use it for trips to the zoo, day hikes, etc.  The only thing I don't bring with me on the plane is my m&m container of pennies and quarters, security doesn't like that.  And sure enough, for the past two trips, I forgot the penny container the first day in the parks.  In my bag, I keep baby wipes, antibacterial wipes, a change of clothes for my preschooler, disposable ponchos, a small "blister" kit with bandaids, mole skin and a few odds and ends.  I also carry tylenol, baby tylenol, sunscreen, chapstick, a mini flashlight, etc.  Good stuff to have any time we are away from home all day, right?  I can just toss in my camera, snacks and water and we are out the door.  Our local zoo and historical society both have pressed penny machines, so it doesn't hurt to carry around the penny container, either.


----------



## thebeesknees

Gotta agree with those who suggested the over-the-door shoe rack. I tried it on our last trip and it worked GREAT to keep everything organized and easy to find. I also packed the kids' stuff in Ziploc bags. That worked really well, too. Thanks for those suggestions!


----------



## Mom2Capnhook

We just returned from a week in Disney World, and one of the best things I read on these boards before going was to put my kids' clothes in ziploc bags, labeled by day.  I was able to get the extra air out, and it was so easy to get them ready in the morning.  I would suggest adding an extra bag for extra clothes to take to the parks for EVERYONE!  

Thanks for the ziploc bag suggestion to whomever first posted it.  Truly appreciated it.


----------



## java

One thing that worked great for us was using those days of the week kind of hangers for your closet 
this kind
http://www.target.com/dp/B001RF0F3O...=target&rh=k:6 shelf hanging organizer&page=1

Only I found them at Walmart for about $5 each. 

I brought 2 and it helped with the lack of drawer space in the hotel. I was able to use one for each of my youngest boys- held all their clothes for the week.


----------



## msminniemouse

Has anyone used packing cubes instead of ziplock bags?  I was wondering how they were and they don't seem to carry in stores only online.


----------



## MKB419

bump I love this thread


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

This has had sooooo many great ideas!! Hope I can remember them all!!


----------



## yeller85

I always wondered if you could ship things ahead to the resort.  Do you call Disney and ask? Do they hold it for you or do you make it so the box arrives after you do?


----------



## Melani

yeller85 said:


> I always wondered if you could ship things ahead to the resort.  Do you call Disney and ask? Do they hold it for you or do you make it so the box arrives after you do?



I've never done it, but I have read on the boards that you can.
I believe there is a small fee though.


----------



## Eeyore's Wife

I check a piece of luggage with consumables, such as Pop Tarts, Granola, Juicy Juice, etc.

At the end of the week, when we have far too many purchases, and I am not in the mood to pack as neatly, we have plenty of suitcase space because the food has been eaten, and the extra suitcase is ready to accept all the overflow.

I bring a small tin of disney themed magnets (purchased at Wal Mart) which we play with on the plane flight and play with on our exterior door, which just happens to be metal at the Value and Moderate resorts.  My princess magnets were almost ten dollars, but have provided hours and hours and hours of fun.


----------



## thelionqueen

Bump,


----------



## disneymarie

msminniemouse said:


> Has anyone used packing cubes instead of ziplock bags?  I was wondering how they were and they don't seem to carry in stores only online.



I had the cubes and the zip lock XL I used, But the cube did not work so good for me, It was too tall and would not lay. I wanted to put food things in not to spill in the collapsable cooler with swim gear. Unpacked it and used seperate large ziplocks.

I love traveling with hugable hangers too, they lay so flat and all I do is take out and hang them. I turn in sleves if any, fold up once. I also have to storage shelfs Joy had with the set I bought and hung it on the rod. WONDERFUL,
Fit the cosmetics, toys, swim gears, shoes...


----------



## thelionqueen

yeller85 said:


> I always wondered if you could ship things ahead to the resort.  Do you call Disney and ask? Do they hold it for you or do you make it so the box arrives after you do?


I ALWAYS ship a box to our resort.  I use Fedex ground (cheapest & most reliable).
I go to www.fedex.com and enter the information about my box, where I'm shipping it from (home) and where to (resort) and figure out when I need to ship it so it arrives the day before we do.  I have read that some resorts charge a fee to hold the box, this has NEVER happened to me at over 9 different resorts!!!!

I then take my box on the designated day (according to arrival time from fedex.com) and ship.  On the outside of the box, I write, on all sides "Hold for guest arrival on (date) and my last name"

Its always there when I check in and is SO easy!


----------



## MScott1851

I know lots of people have listed the over the door shoe organizer, but we haven't gotten very much use out of it.  DH and I always just put our stuff back in our toiletry bags when we're done.

What I HAVE gotten a lot of use out of was one or two of the hanging sweater organizers (or shoe) for the closet.  I use them to store stuff I don't necessarily want in the floor, and I don't usually like to use the drawers in hotels.  I always take them on cruises, too.


----------



## cassidyk

We will be taking our daughter for her first trip to Disney in October so I have found this thread to be endlessly helpful--especially since traveling with a little one opens up a whole other can of worms. 

Thanks for all of the tips thus far and please keep them coming!


----------



## MKB419

Hi all,
I am at the 30 day mark away from WDW and starting to get things ready for packing. Just wanted to bring back a really helpful thread. Happy reading.
Mary Kay


----------



## Karpkg

One thing I didn't know that I'll bring for next year's trip is a sturdy milk crate- My son and daughter age 5 and 6 could barely see over the bathroom counter to brush their teeth and it would have come in handy not only to carry things but mostly to use as a step stool.

I've thought about putting bike reflector tape on the back of the kids' shoes so I can keep track of them at night; it's dark near splash mountain during EMH hours. and the crowds after the Wishes fireworks!   The glow bracelets helped, though.


----------



## vleeth

Karpkg said:


> I've thought about putting bike reflector tape on the back of the kids' shoes so I can keep track of them at night; it's dark near splash mountain during EMH hours. and the crowds after the Wishes fireworks!   The glow bracelets helped, though.



One thing that really helped was to put glow bracelets in my dd4's shoes.  She actually did this herself just playing around.  She put two glow bracelets into the velcro part of her shoes.  It was always easy to find those, whereas the ones on her arm might be out of view if she was facing the other direction.


----------



## tinkermom23

Karpkg said:


> One thing I didn't know that I'll bring for next year's trip is a sturdy milk crate- My son and daughter age 5 and 6 could barely see over the bathroom counter to brush their teeth and it would have come in handy not only to carry things but mostly to use as a step stool.



I have really given this one some thought.... but what do you do if you are flying?? We ended up having one of the chairs pushed up to the sink the whole time.. but i thought about how a little stool would be so much better, if only I could find one that folded small and was still really sturdy!


----------



## jkuglin

So many great ideas! I love the one about bringing an LED nightlight. I wasn't sure how I was going to manage packing a light bulb. 

Thanks!


----------



## lemonsours

tinkermom23 said:


> I have really given this one some thought.... but what do you do if you are flying?? We ended up having one of the chairs pushed up to the sink the whole time.. but i thought about how a little stool would be so much better, if only I could find one that folded small and was still really sturdy!



RV stores sell collapsible plastic stools that fold flat.  Has anyone ever used these?  I keep thinking I should buy one...
Marce


----------



## indimom

Our local Dollar Tree also has plastic folding step stools, they are multi-colored and were in the aisle with the cleaning supplies, spray bottles, etc. Not sure how heavy they are, but they definitely look like they would be small enough to tuck into a suitcase.


----------



## Ariel224

This thread has given me so many great ideas!  Since we're driving to Disneyland next month, I've realized that I can approach packing for this trip like I do camping with our travel trailer.....everything for the kids is going into plastic totes!  Each child has 3 small (17 quart size) totes, labeled with their names, for their clothes and shoes.

I have a tote for "in the room" stuff like laundry supplies, paper plates, ziplock bags, etc.  Another tote is for "in the park" stuff like first aid supplies, water bottle slings, surprise "keep the kids busy in lines" toys, and extra caribeener clips.

This week I made up a laundry pack so that I didn't need to spend money on travel sized laundry supplies.  I took small ziplocks (had some 3"x5" bags stashed) and measured out enough detergent and color-safe bleach for one load into each one.  Placed them into a gallon ziplock, along with some dryer sheets and prescription bottles filled with quarters for the machines.

We will use paper plates and bowls for the in-the-room breakfast, but since we have reusable SIGG and Kleen Kanteen water bottles, I was struggling with a plan to clean and dry them in the hotel room.  When I visited our travel trailer to bring in the kids' clothing totes, I found my solution!  For RVs there are small dish drying racks made to fit in a tiny RV sink.  Ours measures about 9"x11" and will be perfect for drying!  Target's section of travel size toiletries had an 8 ounce travel bottle for $0.97 that I filled with dish soap.

My husband is amused that half the fun of this trip for me seems to be the planning and packing!


----------



## onajourney

Bumping because I just spent the last 2 hours reading this thread and making my lists.  Thought someone else might enjoy the pleasure as well.


----------



## Heidijs

Well I haven't been there yet but there are some awesome ideas on here I'm going to use. 

One thing I am doing is I have a 3 ring binder that has the sleeve in the front so I printed out some Disney pictures and put our name and dates we're going. Inside I printed out all our boarding passes, our Disney confirmation package, all our dining reservations, phone #s to all the services we'll be using, stroller rental etc...so I will toss it in my carry on and have it all there if we need to look something up and tear out the reservation sheets the days we need them and stuff them in my pocket just in case...just make sure you black out and credit card info so you can safely leave it in the room while at the parks etc...my DD4 thinks this book is so neat to look at. I will print out park maps and resort maps as well and I also have a sheet printed out of all the parks magical hours and what days we're going where...


----------



## Heidijs

onajourney said:


> Bumping because I just spent the last 2 hours reading this thread and making my lists.  Thought someone else might enjoy the pleasure as well.



THANK YOU! I've never seen it!


----------



## Heidijs

lemonsours said:


> RV stores sell collapsible plastic stools that fold flat.  Has anyone ever used these?  I keep thinking I should buy one...
> Marce



We have one for our camper, I think I got it at Walmart...it folds flat and is VERY sturdy...


----------



## DVCmom1960

Purex laundry sheets ( I used to bring the tabs) ,small pharamacy,copy of rxs Turner Drugs is a lifesaver they deliver for $5.00. I too use zip locs for everything and frequently ship to my resort hotel (some resorts charge a flat fee ) extra contacts & glasses. I have used Garden Grocer  but prefer to grab a cab when I arrive. If your staying @ Disney Moderates the fridges are more like coolers so I have been known to add a zip loc of ice for an extra "umph".Tip envelopes for mousekeeping. And my PURPLE BOX is my best friend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbcagle

Wow!  Great tips.  I have a whole page of things to look for/buy at discount stores!

We are taking our 7 children to WDW in December so I am trying to find inexpensive treats!  Does anyone know where you can get the spinning lights that you get at Disney?  Do you happen to know how much they cost at the park?  I saw some spinning globe type lights at Wal-mart.  I wanted to get them a treat before we went.  We do not really buy souvenirs since there are so many of us.  

Does anyone have any other trip making secrets that would make the little ones have the time of their lives? (at a lower cost than disney has).

Thanks!  Michele


----------



## traveljunkie2

I don't know about the Disney spinning globes, but I have seen the ones at WalMart for $5.  Target has smaller versions for $1.99 in their stocking stuffer section.


----------



## RSADP

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but my new favorite Disney travel accessory is Purex Laundry Detergent sheets. They actually work pretty well and leave clothes smelling good. I pack my quarters in M&M Mini's tubes.


----------



## Zookeeperof4

Things I have done to prepare:
The shoe holders for holding our bathroom toiletries, post its incase we need to leave the mousekeepers a message, the clothes pins to hang up wet bathing suits, and dollar store Disney trinkets to cut down o nthe gimme-s.  ID badge holders..from the dollar store but they have them in the office supply section at walmart to hang the room passes on lanyards

I also have our park back pack already packed with the sun visors, sweat shirts, fans, sun glasses, ect.  That way there is no playing around with finding stuff when we get there.  I made the kids pressed penny containers so that we are not digging for change.  And we bought the jui ce packets you add to water to cut down on the drink buying.


----------



## Melani

Zookeeperof4 said:


> ID badge holders..from the dollar store but they have them in the office supply section at walmart to hang the room passes on lanyards



A word of caution.
I bought these (from Walmart) 2 yrs ago for a big family trip.
Anyway, my niece lost her key twice (I guess it just slid out) & my son's tore & his key fell out but DH found it in the room.

Now we let dh hold all the keys so he can run around & get FastPasses for everyone.

I really need to find the zipperd kind because the 11 yo wants to use his as a charge card.  I looked all over all 4 parks in May for a Pirates one but no luck.


----------



## shreyas

Thank you for offering this information and giving the resources to find it. It is refreshing to find bloggers that go the extra step for their readers. These are the blogs that are truly destined to succeed


----------



## lucynme

kyhardy said:


> I found Downy wrinkle releaser at Walmart for our trip last September. Worked great. I too detest ironing and refuse to do it unless absolutely necessary.



Just an FYI for anyone out there, I haven't used the actual "wrinkle releaser" product in many years...if you pour 1 cap full and fill the rest of the bottle (big bottle) with water it works great!!!  And then I buy the travel sized packets I found at Target in the travel isle (go figure, right?) and take a small spritz bottle and do the same!!!


----------



## angwill

lucynme said:


> Just an FYI for anyone out there, I haven't used the actual "wrinkle releaser" product in many years...if you pour 1 cap full and fill the rest of the bottle (big bottle) with water it works great!!!  And then I buy the travel sized packets I found at Target in the travel isle (go figure, right?) and take a small spritz bottle and do the same!!!



Did I miss something? 1 cap full of what? Travel sized packets of what?


----------



## lucynme

angwill said:


> Did I miss something? 1 cap full of what? Travel sized packets of what?



OMGeesh!!! Sorry!!!  How about 1 cap full of regular old Downy fabric softener!!!  Or a travel sive pouch of it!!!  Good greif...parenthood makes you forget what youa re doing SO fast!!! UGH!!!

...now what was I just doing?!?


----------



## think-like-tink

Last year I packed our clothes in ziploc bags. I added a dryer sheet for a little extra freshness.


----------



## Cynsational

To the person wondering about carrying a stool with them, I have one the EZ Foldz Folding Step Stool (search for that on google - hardware stores carry it) this in my bathroom at home. Very lightweight, folds easily, easy to carry and super strong. Could easily fit in a carry-on if you wanted. Our local hardware store had it.

Re: lost cameras. A Photojojo contributor had a great piece on storing information on a protected portion of your SD cards. In the event that he accidentally leaves it behind, he created special picture-messages specifically to be found by anyone snooping through his cameras memory. The article is here: photojojo. com / content /tips / recover-lost-cameras/ (take out the spaces for the url - I'm too new to post links).


----------



## catgirl

I bring the large command hanger and use them on the connecting door in the hotel room.  Gives you additional hanging space for towels, jackets, etc.  By hanging them on metal door, you don't need to worry about damaging the walls.  Magna Doodles are also great things to bring into the parks.  If you buy the type with a clip on it, they can be attached to strollers or back packs, etc.  They are great for keeping the kids entertained.  Can draw on them, play games such as hangman, tic tac toe, etc.


----------



## shreyas

This is a really excellent read for me. Must admit that you are one of the best bloggers I ever saw. Thanks for posting this informative article.

Sweepstakes


----------



## thelionqueen

I cannot believe this thread is going on 4 years old!!  
I have used many of these tips ove the years, and I hope they continue to help others! 
Keep em' coming!!!


----------



## cissy

How great that this has been going on so long. It has been a few years since we went, but a few things were lifesavers for us (sorry if they have been mentioned already)

1. stack your penny press money in m-n-m tubes so you will have it handy. Bring two or three tubes but carry just one a day due to weight.

2. if renting a stroller, bring a couple of those stroller hangers and keep a canvas catch all bag on it with all the extra stuff you may need but don't want to carry on rides. (extra socks, sun screen, wipes, etc.) But make sure the bag handles are not too long or the bag will hit the back of the wheels!!!

3. if renting a stroller, take some clothes pins so you can attach the park map to the top which will save you more time than you realize. AND it really helps identify your stroller when it gets moved.

4. Glow sticks. Go get them and have enough to share with some of the kids around you. Pay it forward on this one cause it is cheap and other parents will bless you for saving them the $$.

5. Before you go to bed, lay out whatever you will need in the morning so you can get up and go!!

6. The shoe organizer is the BEST thing you will take. 

7. Shipping a box down with another folded up in it will be the second best thing you take. We sent ahead....small boxes of cereal, plastic bowls and utensils, glow sticks and small gifts, lanyards, costumes, coats (we went in December), our catch it all bag, clothespins, ponchos, shoe organizer, etc.  We used the second box to ship home souvenirs. It is dirt cheap and saved us paying ridiculous airline fees.

8. Organize your mousekeepers tip in separate envelopes before you go so you will have it handy to leave out every morning.


Finally, one of the best things we did was ask grandparents to give the kids disney gift cards for their birthdays and holiday gifts. Not only did it save us from having to buy a lot of stuff oop, but it taught them a great lesson on how to manage the money. We paid for the trip and the meal plan but they had to pay for any extra's like souvenirs and special snacks. What an amazing lesson for them, even at ages 5 and 6. Both of them came home with money left on their cards.


----------



## BeadyLady

If you need an easier way to save the memory cards from your cameras; just take a picture of your information ; name, address, reward, etc as a picture and hope at least the memory is mailed back.


----------



## calderli

BeadyLady said:


> If you need an easier way to save the memory cards from your cameras; just take a picture of your information ; name, address, reward, etc as a picture and hope at least the memory is mailed back.



I would highly recomend doing this.  I had my camera stolen in August on our trip to WDW and we lost all the pictures that were on the memory card.  Many memories lost....  I will definately be doing this (plus never taking the camera off my neck) on our next trip.


----------



## BeadyLady

calderli said:


> I would highly recomend doing this.  I had my camera stolen in August on our trip to WDW and we lost all the pictures that were on the memory card.  Many memories lost....  I will definitely be doing this (plus never taking the camera off my neck) on our next trip.



So sorry to hear this, how can anyone be so rotten in such a happy place?

Do you have the wrist strap for the new camera?  Around my neck drives me crazy.


----------



## AmandaLee

What's a good way to carry around a SLR camera? My DH bought me a reallly nice Olympus, but I really don't have an efficient way to carry it...is there a good bag I should look at?


----------



## disneymarie

Ds uses a D hook for his cam corder, I am not sure about the bouncing around though. I use a bagelinni over the shoulder/hip so I can just reach in.


----------



## disneymarie

MScott1851 said:


> I know lots of people have listed the over the door shoe organizer, but we haven't gotten very much use out of it.  DH and I always just put our stuff back in our toiletry bags when we're done.
> 
> What I HAVE gotten a lot of use out of was one or two of the hanging sweater organizers (or shoe) for the closet.  I use them to store stuff I don't necessarily want in the floor, and I don't usually like to use the drawers in hotels.  I always take them on cruises, too.



That is what I use also;with the shevles I can put about anything including the cosmetic bag. His and Hers, the dd's

Instead of cluttering up the table tops and counter everything fits in it and stores flat to take. 
Mine came with my Huggable Hangers, but I saw the kids and others at Walmart.


----------



## disneymarie

Heidijs said:


> Well I haven't been there yet but there are some awesome ideas on here I'm going to use.
> 
> One thing I am doing is I have a 3 ring binder that has the sleeve in the front so I printed out some Disney pictures and put our name and dates we're going. Inside I printed out all our boarding passes, our Disney confirmation package, all our dining reservations, phone #s to all the services we'll be using, stroller rental etc...so I will toss it in my carry on and have it all there if we need to look something up and tear out the reservation sheets the days we need them and stuff them in my pocket just in case...just make sure you black out and credit card info so you can safely leave it in the room while at the parks etc...my DD4 thinks this book is so neat to look at. I will print out park maps and resort maps as well and I also have a sheet printed out of all the parks magical hours and what days we're going where...



Someone have the Disney Link to create free maps and Iteneray?
I found my dd had loved planning hers and having it sent ahead of time.


----------



## rootbeer momma

gotta go buy my ziploc baggies so i can start packing now!


----------



## foxyroxy40

my tip is bring aluminum foil we use this to wrap up our water bottels keep them cold longer and keeps are stuff dry


----------



## njgeneral

There are a few things that I absolutely love. For the kids, I love the washcloths with soap already in them. I put them in a Ziploc and this can go in our carry on. I also carry with me the small individual pack of wipes because you can never have too many. If you are renting a car, I try my best to buy toiletries down there when we grocery shop. If you are going to a national chain, the prices are the same. This was you may be able to carry on your bags. 

The biggest thing I love...... the cereal that is in the individual bowls. I packed these in September when I when with my DD. They are perfect for the plane or at the hotel room and you do not have to dirty any dishes. 

One more thing that rocks... there is a product by Smuckers called Goober. It is a Peanut butter and Jelly mix. It comes in one jar and totally rocks for PB & J sandwiches. We made these everyday for the kids and they loved them. It avoids buying 2 jars of the ingredients and if you don't have freezer room, it takes the place of uncrustables!


----------



## tncplace

I found some 3M brand sponges with soap already in them today at Wal-mart in the camping section.  Great find for cleaning out the refillable mugs.


----------



## BeadyLady

AmandaLee said:


> What's a good way to carry around a SLR camera? My DH bought me a reallly nice Olympus, but I really don't have an efficient way to carry it...is there a good bag I should look at?



I agree with DisneyMarie - I just use a larger bag as I need to carry more than just a camera; then on the wet rides I know the camera is in my zip top bag.


----------



## nettii

cissy said:


> .
> 
> 7. Shipping a box down with another folded up in it will be the second best thing you take. We sent ahead....small boxes of cereal, plastic bowls and utensils, glow sticks and small gifts, lanyards, costumes, coats (we went in December), our catch it all bag, clothespins, ponchos, shoe organizer, etc.  We used the second box to ship home souvenirs. It is dirt cheap and saved us paying ridiculous airline fees.
> 
> .



How did you ship your box back?


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

mbcagle said:


> Wow!  Great tips.  I have a whole page of things to look for/buy at discount stores!
> 
> We are taking our 7 children to WDW in December so I am trying to find inexpensive treats!  Does anyone know where you can get the spinning lights that you get at Disney?  Do you happen to know how much they cost at the park?  I saw some spinning globe type lights at Wal-mart.  I wanted to get them a treat before we went.  We do not really buy souvenirs since there are so many of us.
> 
> Does anyone have any other trip making secrets that would make the little ones have the time of their lives? (at a lower cost than disney has).
> 
> Thanks!  Michele



watch the walgreens clearance sections after each holiday--they have tons of disney stuff and it clearances out super cheap. After christmas I got buzz lightyear spinny toy for 50 cents. Did the same thing last year and bought when stuff went on clearance and I had 2 boxes (way too much for the trip) of goodies for DD. So I saved them and put them in her stocking and when the birthday fairy came this year! Oh and target sometimes has the light spinny things too, i got those on clearance last summer/fall--a tink one and a minnie one.


----------



## alyssa1027

There are some great tips on here. Does anyone have any advice as to how to pack your favorite perfume without bringing the bottle with you? Thanks


----------



## nettii

I always bring the free samples from mags. or dept. store. but I have a friend who saturates a cotton ball and puts it in a zip lock.


----------



## alyssa1027

nettii said:


> I always bring the free samples from mags. or dept. store. but I have a friend who saturates a cotton ball and puts it in a zip lock.



Thanks. The cottonball sounds like a great idea since I only stick with the same perfume.


----------



## Disneysnel

I haven't finished reading all the way through yet but have found some WONDERFUL tips here - Thank you all!

Here's mine (sorry if these have already been listed):
At Walmart they have one of those thirsty towels like a Shamwow that comes in it's own plastic container (in the automotive section) - very handy for cleaning up wet benches or after a water ride! Especially useful if you are going during the rainy season.

Even if you are not using a participating airline for check in at the front desk they will still weigh your bags for you - very useful if your not sure and saves having to moving things around at the airport.

Purchase a big rubbermaid container with a lid for when you get home to put all your travel stuff in and throw in this years packing list - so next time you start packing you are already halfway there.

Please never take shortcuts through bushes, or let your children play in them - there are lots of snakes and creepy crawlies in them, this goes for tree roots and rocks as well!!

Have a safe and happy trip!


----------



## MamaJessie

http://www.trypurex.com

Link to a free sample of the purex sheets, which can't leak


----------



## Berta

...this wasn't already mentioned: Medium weight rubber bands.  Freeze the water bottles overnite.  Wrap a clean washcloth around the frozen bottle, secure with the rubberbands.  Place in day pack for park. As the bottle defrosts, the washcloth absorbs the sweat, your backpack stays dry, the water stays cooler much longer, and you also have a cool cloth to wipe your wrists and back of your neck with! 

Rinse and squeeze dry a washcloth. Place in a ziplock bag, and freeze over nite. Toss in backpack in the morning, and you'll have a cool cloth for most of the day!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## SuzySparkle

Carrie772 said:


> How about the poor man's laminating:  Packing Tape.



Can't believe someone put this suggestion!!!  My daughter went to school dressed as a Dentist for Career Day and that is EXACTLY what I did to "laminate" the photo showing teeth and when they come in/fall out!!!  I normally use the self-sticking laminating sheets, but I was out.


----------



## Spoonful_Of_Sugar

Take a picture of your parking spot/section that way at the end of a long day you don't have to run around looking for your car.


----------



## SuzySparkle

I just finished reading this entire thread from beginning to end.  AMAZING tips and so glad to have gotten them all.  

We are taking our daughters (one-week-past-7 and just-turned-4) to WDW for their first time and can't wait to share the magic that is Disney!!!  We're staying at POP and I wondered if anyone knew whether or not you could store under-bed bins beneath the beds.  I know some hotels have frames that touch the floor, so I wasn't sure what was possible.

Thanks!!!
Susan


----------



## cheyandrew7

When do you start packing and when do you start buying things for your trip we are going in march 2011 i know its to early to start now?


----------



## momminnie

No! No! it is never to early to do anything to get ready for a trip to Disney!The sooner the better I say!


----------



## alexensmom

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> Ok, I've posted this before but I can't remember if it was here or not. So, just in case! My DMIL gave us sponges that were soaked with dishsoap that had dried. I was reading about the much missed Palmolive towels and I thought I would suggest this instead. She even cut them into Mickey heads! That way, we didn't have to take down any liquid soap and we could wash up plates, spoons, and sippy cups for DS.
> 
> I've also found giant (I mean giant!) ziplock bags recently at our Dollar Tree. They come in L, XL, and XXL. I'm sure someone already mentioned those too, but we use them for everything. Packing, toys, swim stuff. I used one the other day to keep a cake from drying out that was on a tall cakeplate. Way faster than foil and the whole cake was covered.
> 
> DH and I take a handful of clothesline type clamps to hang a towel over the vent. They were from Ace and came in a giant tube for $3.99 for around 25, all sorts of sizes. It seems like the air would blow right on to the bed and we wake up with sore throats. This way, it still keeps the room cool but goes straight down instead. They also helped keep a stroller cover down in the back.
> 
> We use hooks with suction cups to hang the suits in the shower so they don't leave water all over the bathroom floor.
> 
> We bought a waterproof carrier that keeps our keys, cash, and cell phone totally dry. That way, we can leave the bag behind without risking the important stuff. DH just puts it in the zippered pocket of his suit.
> 
> I did read way back in the beginning of the thread someone that said they used the icebucket for a bathroom caddy.  I know the last ice bucket we used had dirt and dust in it, so I'll pack my fold down shower bag instead. And, at the risk of sharing too much, I used one for a morning sickness receptacle instead of not making it to the bathroom. I just threw it away and said someone took it while I was getting ice. I don't think they believed the story, but that's ok.



I dont go to a hotel without Lysol spray.  One travel size takes care of door handles, phone, remotes, sink, toilet and bathtub.  And now......the ice bucket.  Im not really a germaphobe, but my DS2 is all boy and does the strangest things....as I just caught him licking the patio window


----------



## Julia Says

I have read all 53 pages of this thread over the last couple of days... whew! I don't have any tips to offer yet, but I've just requested several detergent samples, and plan to pack my kiddos' clothes in ziploc bags. We're going in August, so their shorts and t-shirts/tank tops should fit easily. Also planning to pack a sweater organizer for the closet (which is how I store ds#2's clothes at home!). 

Thank you all for the great tips! Hopefully I'll have some to add eventually!


----------



## saffron1000

Great tips!!!! The Lysol wipes will be a MUST for me. I find hotel rooms a little icky. Still looking for a cheap over the door shoe rack.


----------



## snowpixiemn

I've read all the entries for this post and wanted to let you know of one more use for your ziploc bags.  Put the tv remote in one once you get there, who knows how many dirty germy hands have touched it before you.


----------



## Girlpower

Here's what I'm planning to do for baby's meals.  I'm going to put together one large ziploc bag for each day of our trip.  Each bag will have:

Snack size ziplocs with pre-portioned infant cereal
Baby jars required for the day (probably 2 veggies and 1 fruit)
3 spoons
3 disposable bibs
3 disposable placemats
Empty plastic bowl (or I might just use cups/bowls from restaurants)

I'm going to assemble these before leaving home.  Each morning I'll just grab a large ziploc, and I'll have baby's food for the day.


----------



## hcoker1

We just returned from WDW and used some ideas found here. The pop up hamper from the dollar store was GREAT! It meant that we could put the suitcases away and the dirty clothes went in the hamper in the corner. We also have the over the door shoe rack since our last cruise and that worked well too. 
I printed off business card sized itineraries for all of the adults for each day. They had the park hours, special things to look for and our ADR confirmation numbers and times. I laminated them all with the business card lamination from the dollar store and hung them on a binder ring. They were really handy since they clipped to my shoulder bag.


----------



## Mama of Triplets

Just a idea for the kids... I am always so nervous that one of the kids will "get away from us" I have seen that people write on the kids arms, in their shoes and everything with all info that may be needed to find you. 
I just bought a pack of key tags they sorta look like little luggage tags the kind that has the piece of paper that can slide out. I write our cell numbers on the paper then use the key ring to loop it onto their pant belt loops. 
It makes me feel much better!


I also LOVE the pop up hamper!! Saves so much space! 
We also like to use these baskets that were meant to go inside of a locker they have a magnet on the back side and stick to the doors. We put in car keys, room keys, and anything else little we need to grab on our way out the door.


----------



## shutterbug3070

Today, I was at Toys R Us and while checking out I saw DW character bags such as Mickey Mouse & Friends and Toy Story. I don't remember what the other ones were.  I got both versions of MM. We are going to use one for the activity bag in the motor home and one to hang on our door for "Mickey Mouse" to visit each night and leave the goodies he brings. These bags were only $1.99 each!  Thank goodness my DS wanted to ride the Mickey Mouse car they have there or I wouldn't have seen them because they were past the checkout.


----------



## byrdangel

i just read the whole thread and have taken tons of notes...i don't have anything to add..YET...but just wanted to say THANKS to everyone for sharing their tips...


----------



## ginnymack

I always end up taking up a ton of room for my "just in case" meds for both adults and kids (advil, jr advil, mucinex, immodium, bonine, zyrtec, children's zyrtec, rolaids, & other cough & cold stuff)  I found a GREAT little bead storage container in the craft dept at Walmart - basically a cylinder where the 1st container served as the top for the 2nd container and so on.  It has a total of 6 compartments, but you can add more on.  I pulled out my label maker and labeled each compartment and put the meds in the appropriate spot.  I cut out the label off of the box, wrote the expiration on the back and also tucked it into the container.  If the tablets/capsules did not fill the container, I tucked in a cotton ball to take up the extra space.  Now, I can save a TON of space in my bag, plus I have everything ready to go for any trip (even an overnight) and I can refill as needed!


----------



## SalandJeff

ginnymack said:


> I always end up taking up a ton of room for my "just in case" meds for both adults and kids (advil, jr advil, mucinex, immodium, bonine, zyrtec, children's zyrtec, rolaids, & other cough & cold stuff)  I found a GREAT little bead storage container in the craft dept at Walmart - basically a cylinder where the 1st container served as the top for the 2nd container and so on.  It has a total of 6 compartments, but you can add more on.  I pulled out my label maker and labeled each compartment and put the meds in the appropriate spot.  I cut out the label off of the box, wrote the expiration on the back and also tucked it into the container.  If the tablets/capsules did not fill the container, I tucked in a cotton ball to take up the extra space.  Now, I can save a TON of space in my bag, plus I have everything ready to go for any trip (even an overnight) and I can refill as needed!



Love this idea.  I also carry all those just in case meds.  It is a great suggestion.  I am assuming that because you also have the labels, you have no trouble going through airport security???

I also have a very small advil bottle (the size you get like 20 in).  I put a few of each med in it and carry it in my small bag I bring to the parks (I keep it in my purse at home too).

Keep the great ideas coming!


----------



## DISdreamin'

I don't know if this has been posted, but my favorite thing we did was bring down half-page sized pieces of cardstock pre-printed for each child that had the day and date on it and said "My favorite thing today was:" 

We had the kids fill them out each night (obviously we helped DD) and then when we got home, I used those and pictures we took to make scrapbooks for each of them.  They still love looking at them and remembering everything, and it really helped me decide which things to put in each of their scrapbooks.  They LOVED taking the scrapbooks for show-and-tell once we got home!


----------



## amitseo

Very nice information post on your blog. I got very nice and useful tips. Thanks for sharing. We will look forward for your future updates.


----------



## alexensmom

I like to take Plug-Ins.  The plug that holds two scent inserts does the trick.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I have bins like these all over my house. I have one up on the shelf in my closet labeled vacation and I can just throw things in there. 

I have all our cooling things like neck ties, spray fans and also pool rings stuff like that. It has made it so easy the last couple of trips. I don't have to hunt all over the house and worry that I am forgetting something.



My Disney organizing has actually paid off at home too. I have an over the door hanger in our coat closet since I used one at the hotel and it is full of either summer stuff like sunglasses, ball caps, sun screen etc. or mitten, scarves and hats. The off season stuff goes in a bin up in my linen closet.


----------



## Berta

vleeth said:


> One thing that really helped was to put glow bracelets in my dd4's shoes.  She actually did this herself just playing around.  She put two glow bracelets into the velcro part of her shoes.  It was always easy to find those, whereas the ones on her arm might be out of view if she was facing the other direction.



We had DD wear one as an ANKLE bracelet...easier to see...

Also consider making up a ID card for your child...Name, Resort, Dates , Parent's Name, cell phone # & medical info. Have your child keep it in their shoe or pocket and teach them to show it to a cast member (white name tags ONLY) if "Mom or Dad" gets lost...and take a pix of your child everyday with your cellphone camera...much easier to show the pix than to recall what they are wearing if you're separated (been there, done that! Longest 5 minutes of my life...DD was 4 and used her card exactly how we had taught her, thank God!)


----------



## tinkerbell198530

I bought a buch of zip lock badges to store everything


----------



## kchughes

My best organizational tips: quart and gallon size ziplocks. Although I don't pack each outfit in one, I find multiple uses for them. Over the door shoe hanging thingy with about 20 pockets and then a more shelf type/sweater over the rod hanging thingy. Since we drive, I have a large rubbermaid type bin that I put things like light spinners, autograph books, and whatever else my child accumulated during a prior trip and is bored with in a month. Through the year I throw in samples of laundry detergent and fabric softener that I get free or really cheap, cheapy ponchos, etc. the whole thing goes in the car. We then use it as our laundry hamper. I also ALWAYS take Febreeze spray. We keep it in the car on the drive down and then have it in our room. I also keep a 6 outlet power strip in that box.


----------



## katytrott

mamaLori05 said:


> We are a ziplock packing family too.  I put a days worth of clothing (socks, undies, shirt, shorts) in each baggie and write on the outside who's it is, what's in it, and sometimes even what day it is for (if I need a certain outfit for a certain event).  then I squeeze the air out, zip it up, and put it in the suitcase.  By doing this I can fit 10 outifts per person (40 outfits total) into one suitcase and still have room for sweatshirts and jeans.  The clothes come out perfect too....no wrinkles.  It helps my dh with helping to get the kids dressed in the morning.  Then I don't get the "what do you want them to wear, does this match, ect..."  He can just take the outfit, put in on, and we're off.



I would so love to give this a go this year. I do have a few questions about it however, and I am hoping there are few of you out there in the same situation as me and have experience:

We are staying offsite, in Kissimee, in my parents in law villa. Therefore we have use of a washing machine and dryer. Using the ziplock method would be great to avoid clothes getting messed up and speed in getting kids ready in the morning.

We are flying from the UK and have limited baggage weight due to our cheap airline, and will be abroad for 14 days. Obviously using the ziplock system with an outfit for each day, for 2 kids, would mean 28 different outfits - thats a lot of clothing that is uneccesary in our case.

1: Does anyone still use the ziplock system even if they are going to wash regularly? 

2: Does anyone have any suggestions of how to work this system for less days then they are away for?

Thanks everyone


----------



## angwill

The baggies worked well for us for DS when he was younger so he could go pull out a baggie and put it on without messing everything up.  Now that he is older it works better for us to fold and roll the clothing.  It takes up the same space as using the bags and keeps out wrinkles.  

If you are going to wash often it might be easier not to use baggies.  HTH


----------



## lovesdumbo

I used ziplocks when I did laundry.  I just decided how many outfits I needed depending on when I planned on doing laundry and put those outfits into the ziplocks.


----------



## smithmom

Subbing! Thanks everyone for the great tips. I'm going to read this later, when I have more time. 

I'm sure I'll have a few things to add!!


----------



## bbak30

Great thread, can't wait to read more!


----------



## Marshay

We take an 'adjustable' shower head along with us when we go to Disney.  One of those that you can pull down so it is easier to wash our small girls, esp rinse the shampoo out of their hair, without it getting in their eyes; it also lets my 4yo rinse herself off, saving us time.

Of course, you also have to take the tools to undo Disney's shower head, too and put it on.


----------



## therannj

Thanks this is a great list.  just what i needed.


----------



## DH-2-mamaduck

OurMsBrooks said:


> My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.



I stumbled accross the thread and the first that that came to my mind that we do.  I figured I would read a few first and just so happens to be the first reply.  Doing this sure makes things go easier - no fighting about what to wear for the day.  This is a biggie IMO and has worked well for us.


----------



## alexensmom

Marshay said:


> We take an 'adjustable' shower head along with us when we go to Disney.  One of those that you can pull down so it is easier to wash our small girls, esp rinse the shampoo out of their hair, without it getting in their eyes; it also lets my 4yo rinse herself off, saving us time.
> 
> Of course, you also have to take the tools to undo Disney's shower head, too and put it on.



If you like this idea....there are spray hoses that fit over the tub faucet.  We have one we used for out dog.  Definately easier than bringing tools


----------



## therannj

just subscribing.


----------



## DH-2-mamaduck

Spoonful_Of_Sugar said:


> Take a picture of your parking spot/section that way at the end of a long day you don't have to run around looking for your car.



  This is a good one!  About 6 or 7 years ago I could not recall what level at the Airport I parked my car, so now I alwasy log it in my cell phone under a task.  Nothing like takin 30 minutes trying to find the car


----------



## Marshay

alexensmom said:


> If you like this idea....there are spray hoses that fit over the tub faucet.  We have one we used for out dog.  Definately easier than bringing tools



That's good to know. We stay DVC so the shower is separate from the tub in most rooms, so this wouldn't work for us, since I shower with my girls.

But something for me to keep in mind.  Thanks!


----------



## SalandJeff

I pack all our clothes in ziploc bags - 1 gal for my dd (6 yo) and 2 gal for my dh and myself.  I don't use a system or pack by outfit.  I just pack everything in the bags because it keeps things from getting wrinkled, keeps things organized, and if TSA opens your suitcase, it won't become a total mess.  For dd, I put a few outfits in one bag.  For dh and myself, I put all his socks in one bag, tee shirts in another couple, etc.

Has anyone seen the 2 gal bags recently?  I used to get them at Walmart, but the last time I looked, they did not have them.

Another thing we do is take a picture of the back of our park tickets and photopass.  Easier to replace if they get lost.  This may already be posted in this thread somewhere!

Great idea about taking a pic of your parking space!


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

SalandJeff said:


> Has anyone seen the 2 gal bags recently?  I used to get them at Walmart, but the last time I looked, they did not have them.




Yess!!! At BJs!!! We love them... I think they were $11 but it came with 2 boxes!!!


----------



## SalandJeff

MyVirtueAidan said:


> Yess!!! At BJs!!! We love them... I think they were $11 but it came with 2 boxes!!!



Darn - we don't have a BJs membership.

Anyone find them anywhere else?


----------



## msminniemouse

SalandJeff said:


> Darn - we don't have a BJs membership.
> 
> Anyone find them anywhere else?



I have seen them at Target.


----------



## DH-2-mamaduck

If you choose to use Disney's Magical Express Service and have them pick up your luggage, in your carry-on, it is a good idea to put extra clothes, swimming suits, and any other supplies (toothbrush, toothpaste...); this is because it could be a few hours before your luggage shows up in your room.

Disney states:
Domestic Flights: up to 3 hours
International Flights:  up to 4 hours

Ours was less than the 2 hours but my brother complained it took many hours.


----------



## SalandJeff

DH-2-mamaduck said:


> If you choose to use Disney's Magical Express Service and have them pick up your luggage, in your carry-on, it is a good idea to put extra clothes, swimming suits, and any other supplies (toothbrush, toothpaste...); this is because it could be a few hours before your luggage shows up in your room.



This is a good idea even if you don't use ME.  If the airline were to lose your checked bags, heaven forbid, at least you would have a change of clothes, toiletries and your swimsuit.


----------



## smithmom

I'm back!  And I just finished reading through this whole thread... WOW 

Here are a few tested ideas that worked for me:

1. Powerstrip - for all the recharges at night. Between the ipod, phone, camera, etc. there were not enough plugs in the room. And the powerstrip allows you to keep all the electronics together so you can just unplug in the morning and go!

2. Nightlight - Helps my boys find the bathroom at night. 

3. Earplugs - helps take the edge off for my 5yo at the fireworks. He asks for them before the start and we all get to see them! Yeah!!

4. Bathtoys - We bring some NEW small plastic disney toys down with us so bathtime is fun and welcomed! Just line them up along the tub to dry. 

5. Flashing flashlight - I can be very cheap and it would kill me to dish out $20 for one flashing spinning toy.  so at Target I found these colored flashlight that have 3 settings - solid white light, solid colored light, flashing colored light. I bought one for each of my DS in their favorite color and they happy with them. They even switched colors every once in a while. They were pretty streamline so they were simple to pack - And they were on sale for $2.49 - although the full price was $4.99. Still better than $20.00.  I even bought and extra incase one got lost (which it did)

6. Batteries!!! - not a ton, cause they get heavy to carry. Everything you buy from disney the batteries will run out!!! They have been tried over and over again by everybody walking by. You'll be lucky to get one day out of them. Bring extra batteries (AND A SMALL SCREW DRIVER) and problem solved!!

Now for something I haven't tried yet (yet!).
A few years ago I bought a sixpack cooler from Linens N' Things. It was really inexpensive and holds 6 beer bottles to keep them cool. Lucky for me they also hold 6 water bottles. It folds flat and super light. I figure I'll try it and see if it will be worth it. 

If I think of anything else, I'll come back in. 

Happy packing everyone!!!


----------



## smithmom

oops one more...

for my stroller, I designed a sign that said "Smith Boys Ride" and printed a few out. I put them into a gallon sized ziploc bag. I punched small holes above the zip seal on the bag and attached it to the stroller with zip ties. The signs were very colorful and I never lost my stroller in Disney or the Airport. The Zip loc bag kept it nice and dry and clean. I printed a few incase something happened, but I never had to change it.


----------



## purpleorchids

wow this is great - going to take some time to read all of this   Planning our first one next year


----------



## Kimberly Hill

We use the WDW souvenir popcorn buckets to rinse Mia's hair in the tub. It's not like the popcorn lasts more than one day anyway.


----------



## bmldisney

Thank you for all of the wonderful tips! Keep them coming


----------



## weheartdisney

Such great ideas.  I'm pasting them into a document for our August trip.  Not sure if these have been mentioned...but these are a few things we always do.

We drive down and stay at a hotel the day before we check into our Disney resort.  I always pack one suitcase with all 4 of our clothes/pj's/shoes and bathroom items needed for one day in it.  That way we don't have to haul 3-4 suitcases in for one night. 

For each of my boys I bought the $1.00 4x6 photobooks from Wal-Mart and replaced the front and back covers with pieces of Disney scrapbook paper.  I put their name on the outside and added extra stickers.  Before each trip, I take some of our favorite photos from the previous trip and put in there.  I give them their books at the start of our trip (we have a 9 drive) and they enjoy looking at the photos.  Each book has some photos of all of us, but mainly photos of that child with characters, on rides, in the pool, etc..  As I take replace the pictures, I put them in the WDW photo album we always buy on that vacation.

I take the luggage tags Disney sends you and put all our information on it.  Each child's name, both mine and my dh's cell numbers, resort we are staying at, room number, etc. and loop it onto their shorts each day.  Helps ease my mind just in case one of them were to get separated from us (prayers this never happens).

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## erinlaw

Thanks for all of the great ideas--we leave in 12 days and I am so not ready to go!


----------



## Angellovely

> Originally Posted by SalandJeff
> Has anyone seen the 2 gal bags recently? I used to get them at Walmart, but the last time I looked, they did not have them.




I buy mine at Dollar Tree


----------



## zoie101

what great ideas


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

erinlaw said:


> Thanks for all of the great ideas--we leave in 12 days and I am so not ready to go!



I'll take your place... We have 32 days left!!!

But I really want to thank everyone for their tips...


----------



## auntiegem

WOW, what an incredible thread.  I've picked up so many good tips, and I can't want to get packing!


----------



## gabrismom

These are great tips and I plan on using some for our upcoming trip. Last time we went we froze a bunch of water bottles each night to bring to the park. Then as the day went on we still had cold water to drink. Bags of lots of different types of snacks were also a must bc our kids were always asking for snacks. 
I also bought little books with Disney themes at the dollar store before going and the kids used those for the Autograph books.


----------



## ReneeQ

I've seen this thread before, but never had time to read it.  I'm currently on medical leave, so finally read it all, and it's great.  Here's all I can think of:

1.  We stay DVC, and I take some magnets for the refrigerator.  Great place to leave notes, put receipts I don't want to lose, hang our schedule, etc.

2.  I take clothespins, which have tons of uses - use as chip clips for half eaten bags of stuff, to keep cereal fresh, etc.  Use to clip the curtains together, if they don't quite meet.  Clip a few on the bottom of the shower curtain, to keep it from flying around and sticking to you.  To hang wet clothes/swimsuits on the laundry line over the tub.  

3.  We no longer need a stroller, but sometimes we take it anyway just for our "stuff."  No one looked at us weird for having a stroller with no kid in it.  In MK we would move it from land to land, but not from ride to ride.  That way it was much closer than getting a locker.  We used it for things like jackets, water bottles, etc., that we wanted near us if needed, but didn't need with us constantly.


----------



## Minnie*bell

thelionqueen said:


> Inspired by another thread, I thought I knew almost all the secrets of making our WDW trip extra organized and extra magical..but alas, I do not.
> 
> I just read another thread about people brining over the door shoe holders that you can buy for $1 at the dollar store and using them to store all kinds of goodies in your room.  Loved this idea and figured there were a lot more.
> 
> So think of your most invaluable advice on packing, organizing, planning or whatever else you can think of here so that we can use them too.
> 
> My 1st tip and item I used very minute of every day...
> 
> Lanyard/cord that hold up to 8 different ID's/credit cards.  I always had my park passes, Credit Cards and other ID's available around my neck and never had to worry about losing them.  Bought @ Target for .88cents!
> 
> Share yours here!!



My #1 tip for packing is...dah da da dahhh!!!!! Space bags. We got ours @ big lots 3 for $10. My 2nd thing is only bring 2oz bottles u can throw away while ur on vaca. Or I buy regular size shampoo,ect. when I get there, by the end of the week or 10 days they r gone so I toss them. Zip locks are awesome for socks, underwear & swim wear b/c u can label the bags & squeeze all the air out [like space bags=]. Everything stays neat all week. I'm also a fan of doing 1 load of laundry @ WDW to save space in suitcases. The laundry rooms are always by the pools in value & moderate resorts so it's no trouble @ all. Really, & I hate laundry more than any other chore.


----------



## Disney Dree

When my daughters and I visit the parks, we are minimalists!!  They are 13 and 11 so diapers and other "musts" are now long gone.  Because we avoid carrying anything so that our hands are free and the lugging of bags are avoided, we pack our camera, park passes and credit cards in my waist pouch - and that is it!!  

Additionally, I also velcro a credit card into my sports bra or swimsuit - sorry if that is too graphic!!  I bought a super cheap coin purse that was small/flat and attach one side of the velcro to the coin purse and the other to the inside of something tight fitting.  It's very easy to pack the small velcro disks so that you can add them to your wardrobe needs daily.  Works well at the pool when I don't want to leave a room key unattended, etc.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Angellovely said:


> I buy mine at Dollar Tree



Dollar Tree has a ton of large Ziplock bags, some even bigger that 2 Gallon.


----------



## r&kmommy

alexensmom said:


> If you like this idea....there are spray hoses that fit over the tub faucet.  We have one we used for out dog.  Definately easier than bringing tools



What exactly is this called, and where can I get one? Dd and I LOVE the removable showerhead we use in our shower, but there's no way I'm detaching it and bring it, along with tools, to WDW.  LOL!!!

TIA! I come to this thread once a week or so and always read something new


----------



## disneymarie

i use one of these as the kids got too old for a strolle. I did take a stroller a few times until I found this. My back has issues and I need to lean on the stoller. I use a rollator too, it has a seat to sit on or push a tired kiddo, or my older son that has his back give out at the back or Epcot. 

http://www.bagbuddycart.com/  $39.85 with FREE SHIPPING.






http://www.elderstore.com/versacart-handy-cart.aspx





 $49.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TVTLMI?&tag=shopwiki-us-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325   $99






I use this for all parks, flea markets, and county fairs!

di


----------



## ajjollie23

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> For the kids outfits in ziplock bags, we found that one per day was too much because we were in WDW and we bought our DD plenty of t-shirts and little outifts that she probably wore only half of what we brought if that. now we know better and figure we will bring only a little bit and then if worse comes to worse we will do laundry which we do every vacay anyway...we can't stand bringing dirty clothes home  but the ziplock thing really works! it was easy for DH to get her dressed in the morning (the king of dressing her in mismatched outfits!!).



Haha... i think that is a daddy thing 
  my husband and father always did the same thing. If we were not there when one of my siblings got dressed and saw them later and they didn't match...we would tease and say I guess dad dressed you today.

The same thing goes for my dh, if i am not there to dress them I ask if they dressed themselves or if daddy dressed them 

(they are 5 and 2)


----------



## ajjollie23

mumzie2three said:


> As a result of reading these boards I have or will:
> Purchased Payless Crocs (love 'em!)
> Bought inexpensive Disney gift/toys to take with us to save money
> Bought giant Ziplocks for packing
> Bought travel size Tide (at Target, right where a DISer said it would be)
> Stay offsite at Windsor Hills (see you there   )
> Get Fast Passes when it suits us
> Go on the KTTK tour
> Have Grand Tea at GF
> Made ADRs for Boma, Brown Derby, GF and Akershus
> Gotten a good deal on a rental car using coupons and codes found here
> Found a letter I edited and printed for DDs school
> And there's a lot more I'm sure I'm forgetting



where did you find a letter for school, and can you pm me a copy of it or tell me where to find it? 
thank you


----------



## Marshay

ajjollie23 said:


> where did you find a letter for school, and can you pm me a copy of it or tell me where to find it?
> thank you



Oh, I must have missed the letter for school, too.  May I please get a copy?  DD starts K this year and we are pulling her to go to Disney in May.


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

I was just at Dollar Tree.  They have Princess/Cars beach balls & pool rings.  They also have Princess/Fairy/Cars zip sandwich bags (20 per pack).  There is a spot to label the child's name on the baggie with a sharpie.

I know the baggies will come in handy for pins, Disney dollars, etc.  Really easy to tell whose is whose.

They also had bubble solution - can't take that on the plane, but can sure use before or after!


----------



## leebee

A couple of suggestions:

Bring a distinctive antenna topper for the rental car so it's easier to find in the parking lot.

Bring the powerstrip, and leave the chargers plugged into it; it's easier to get all the chargers home if they are in the strip.

Freeze half-full water bottles overnight. Then top up in the morning and wrap in a washcloth. You will have cold water all day.

I bought a thin, insulated lunch bag at the dollar store to keep the frozen water bottles in while we are in the parks.

Don't forget that chocolate, marshmallow, etc. will melt as it sits in your pack waiting to be eaten. Messy in line!

I always bring a bathroom deodorizer of can of spray purchased from the dollar store; it's always appreciated 

Not only do we buy multiple glow sticks (the thin, bracelet type that come 6 or 12 to a pack) to share while waiting for evening shows- we use them in the hotel room as night lights, hung around the towel rack in the bathroom.


----------



## alexensmom

r&kmommy said:


> What exactly is this called, and where can I get one? Dd and I LOVE the removable showerhead we use in our shower, but there's no way I'm detaching it and bring it, along with tools, to WDW.  LOL!!!
> 
> TIA! I come to this thread once a week or so and always read something new



Here is one that is similar to what we own.  HTH 
http://www.petfooddirect.com/produc...mc_o=2mHCjCSnvniviCjC7RR71HP-mHCVdKCjCKwuzAkf


----------



## michellejed

There is a School Excuse Letter you can print at themouseforless.com, it is under downloadables...kids.


----------



## Corjack

Every night when we get the kids to sleep I grab my notebook and jot down highlights of the day. What we ate, funny things that happened, stuff the kids did or said, things we saw or heard. It is a really cool way to remember the little things you can easily forget. Takes about 20 minutes each night and I love to reread them as I anticipate our next trip.

Jackie


----------



## alexensmom

Corjack said:


> Every night when we get the kids to sleep I grab my notebook and jot down highlights of the day. What we ate, funny things that happened, stuff the kids did or said, things we saw or heard. It is a really cool way to remember the little things you can easily forget. Takes about 20 minutes each night and I love to reread them as I anticipate our next trip.
> 
> Jackie



I did this too except I was too general with my comments about the day .  I look back in my notebook and wish I was much more specific: what time did we leave the parks for breaks, lunch, dinner, more quotes of what conversations were instead of a brief thoughts, and getting input from DH and DD while I was writing everything down.  Its just been one year since we were in WDW and I have forgotten some of the things I said I would never forget  My best advise is BE SPECIFIC.  You wont regret loosing a few more minutes of sleep to get it all down .


----------



## angela152

Instead of using luggage space to send snacks to the resort, google some local grocery stores... there are quite a few that will ship to your Disney (or other) resort.  You can ship a case of water, pop tarts, fruit cups, diapers, wipes... anything that you would normally buy at a grocery store.  Prices are a tiny bit higher, but you aren't wasting luggage space and they ship right to your resort.  I would be cautious about ordering things like milk or yogurt.


----------



## kdkbrebel

thelionqueen said:


> Inspired by another thread, I thought I knew almost all the secrets of making our WDW trip extra organized and extra magical..but alas, I do not.
> 
> I just read another thread about people brining over the door shoe holders that you can buy for $1 at the dollar store and using them to store all kinds of goodies in your room.  Loved this idea and figured there were a lot more.
> 
> So think of your most invaluable advice on packing, organizing, planning or whatever else you can think of here so that we can use them too.
> 
> My 1st tip and item I used very minute of every day...
> 
> Lanyard/cord that hold up to 8 different ID's/credit cards.  I always had my park passes, Credit Cards and other ID's available around my neck and never had to worry about losing them.  Bought @ Target for .88cents!
> 
> Share yours here!!



any idea where I can find one online? or what section to look in at walmart?  I have been desperately trying to find one of these.


----------



## jodls01

We use our own beach towel as a blanket and seat cover for the road trip to FL.
we rent two vans to travel from TX to FL and we leave at 4 a.m. in order to reach FL early enough for a nice dinner and night rest. South TX is too hot to travel w/o air conditioning and not everyone agrees on what is the perfect temperature. We also don't worry about spills, etc.


----------



## 2BEKs

i used to be a big fan of "rolling" everything into the suitcase.  Did this for eons and thought that it was the best way.

however, i had to pack for a week business meeting with only a carry on and panicked.

then I found this - http://www.packinglight.net/plight/text_1.asp?tx_id=90& 

simply amazing!  now i don't pack any other way and we take 1/2 the number of suitcases that we usually did.  

try it - you'll like it.


----------



## thelionqueen

Bumping an amazingly helpful 4+ year old thread!!


----------



## mcdon22

Wow! I hope I'll have enough room in my planner notebook for all of the incredible new ideas I got from this thread! 

I'm a huge fan of the over the door shoe organizer and the ziploc bags. I keep my ziploc bags (used only for clean clothes, of course) stored in the suitcases to reuse a time or two.

I will add just a few:

1. I always make sure to pack the cords to connect the video camera and portable DVD player to the tv in the room - the kids enjoy watching the days' video or a favoriate DVD movie while settling down in the evenings or during rest times.

2. I used a freebie cosmetic bag (like from Clinique) to create a portable office (sticky notes, pens, penciles, scissors, tape, paper clips, rubber bands, etc.). I keep it in the glove box. I've done the same to create first aid kits - one for the car and one for the travel bag as well as a sewing kit. I find if I don't have it, I'll need it and this way I'm always prepared! 

3. I take variety packs of prepackaged snacks and lots of little Disney "goodies" (small notepads, pencils, stickers, puzzles, etc.) along. The kids get to pick a snack and a "goodie" every morning.

4. Since we eat breakfast in the room (and travel by car) I make a batch or two of muffins to take along. I find Disney themed wrappers and use those to make them a little more special!

Keep the ideas coming - I have 274 days until the next trip and need something to do to keep the Disney part of my brain occupied!


----------



## Marshay

mcdon22 said:


> to create a portable office (sticky notes, pens, penciles, scissors, tape, paper clips, rubber bands, etc.). I keep it in the glove box. I've done the same to create first aid kits - one for the car and one for the travel bag as well as a sewing kit. I find if I don't have it, I'll need it and this way I'm always prepared!



Thanks!  I like the portable office idea.  I do pack these things but just include them with other stuff.  I think I will separate them out this time, that way I know exactly where all this stuff is.


----------



## mcdon22

I forgot to mention I LOVED the idea about taking a copy of the packing list on the trip for the "re-packing" - wish I'd had this time two weeks ago...forgot my hair dryer and video camera on a trip to the beach.  Fortunately the rental home owner was super about it but having an organized reminder may have prevented some minor heart burn and panic on my end!


----------



## Cindy-rella

Dina said:


> This isn't really an organizational tip, but...
> 
> Before we leave, I go to Bath and Body and pick one scent.  I get the antibacterial hand soap, shower gel, body/hand lotion, antibacterial hand gel (like a scented purell) and bubble bath.  I like the pump of hand soap for the hotel room and we like the shower gel (and I use the lotion).  The bubble bath is for when I get home, since that scent will now remind me of our trip--- its a nice little pick me up until we go on our next trip.   A few times a year they have a sale, so sometimes I get all the stuff then, and save it for our trip.
> 
> I also pick up a bottle of the foaming hand soap for the kids--they like that.



First Post!!!  I did this on our honeymoon trip to Disney 11 years ago, and am still instantly transported to the Boardwalk when I smell that certain sent!!!  I think I will start doing this on futrue trips!


----------



## BeadyLady

oh yeah - went to London in 1998; and still remember that trip as I had only brought 'Sunflowers' scented items.  Good idea for WDW, thanks!


----------



## alexensmom

Let me preempt this post by saying that we drive down to Disney, so Im able to pack an extra suitcase of 'extras' I may want.  I take a collapsable clothes rack that, when folded, fits in the the bottom of a suitcase.  It is perfect for small items like bathing suits and kids clothes.  Our clothes never dried out hanging on the line in the shower and we were always having to take them on and off to take showers.  I usually took hangers with clips and hung clothes on the balcony chairs where things would dry faster, but we had clothes draped everywhere.  My clothes rack, a collapsable laundry basket, and hanging shoe organizer are must haves that I take on any vacation.


----------



## WiggleWorm

Wow - thanks all for the tips!  I have some shopping to do!!


----------



## WDWprincess37

This has been AMAZINGLY helpful! Thanks to all for the great tips!


----------



## YanksWinAgain

Several days worth of reading and seven pages in an MS Word doc.  Thanks all!

A few ideas...

1. This travel charger organizer (there are others out there) is handy and keeps all your chargers in one zipped case and comes with a power strip - http://www.all4cellular.com/travel-cord-organizer-charging-case.html

2. Shipping things down has been mentioned (if you don't drive).  I think this is great for things that are challenging now on airplanes - for example; spray sunscreen for the first day at the park.  This is assuming your box is there and can be retrieved for you when you check in.  www.ups.com has a shipping calculator to estimate costs.

3. Think I saw this somewhere else, but you can make your own lanyards for holding IDs, fast passes, receipts, etc.  Micheal's, 5 Below, etc. have Disney ones (with clips at the ends) that can double as a pin holder since the lanyard is fabric.  Staples and Office Depot/Max have ID holders/pouches with zippers in the back.  The lanyard is $1 and the ID things are $4 - so for $5 it is a great deal.

One comment on the whole pre-treating the rooms with lysol...

I think people go a bit overboard with this... if your choice is a professionally cleaned room that one family has stayed in before you vs public areas (handrails, rides, etc.) all over the places that ten's of thousands of people have touched right before you...  but that is just one DH's opinion....


----------



## alexensmom

jodls01 said:


> We use our own beach towel as a blanket and seat cover for the road trip to FL.
> we rent two vans to travel from TX to FL and we leave at 4 a.m. in order to reach FL early enough for a nice dinner and night rest. South TX is too hot to travel w/o air conditioning and not everyone agrees on what is the perfect temperature. We also don't worry about spills, etc.


I did this on a trip this past week.  Great tip!  DD always wants a blanket in the car and DS wants what DD has.  No more blankets lurking in the back seat.  They immediately get taken out and put into the pool bag.



2BEKs said:


> i used to be a big fan of "rolling" everything into the suitcase.  Did this for eons and thought that it was the best way.
> 
> however, i had to pack for a week business meeting with only a carry on and panicked.
> 
> then I found this - http://www.packinglight.net/plight/text_1.asp?tx_id=90&
> 
> simply amazing!  now i don't pack any other way and we take 1/2 the number of suitcases that we usually did.
> 
> try it - you'll like it.


Did this also with DDs clothes.  A bit trickier since the video shows adult clothes.  I was able to condense DDs clothes from her small suitcase and duffle bag into just the suitcase, and still add more clothes.  Great tip!


----------



## Melani

YanksWinAgain said:


> Staples and Office Depot/Max have ID holders/pouches with zippers in the back.  The lanyard is $1 and the ID things are $4 - so for $5 it is a great deal.



Do you have a link for these?
Because I have been to all 3 locally & not found them.
I got one at a sales pitch & use it as my "wallet" but it's starting to tear.

Now if I can figure out how to carry the reading glasses on there too, I'll be set.


----------



## YanksWinAgain

Melani said:


> Do you have a link for these?
> Because I have been to all 3 locally & not found them.
> I got one at a sales pitch & use it as my "wallet" but it's starting to tear.
> 
> Now if I can figure out how to carry the reading glasses on there too, I'll be set.



Can't find it at the Staples site... but I got it at the one in Ramsey, NJ if that helps....

Here are some options:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/834576/IDPassport-Badge-Holder/

http://www.securityimaging.com/Premium-Credential,1480,6220.html

http://www.securityimaging.com/5-Pocket,1480,5434.html


----------



## r&kmommy

YanksWinAgain said:


> One comment on the whole pre-treating the rooms with lysol...
> 
> I think people go a bit overboard with this... if your choice is a professionally cleaned room that one family has stayed in before you vs public areas (handrails, rides, etc.) all over the places that ten's of thousands of people have touched right before you...  but that is just one DH's opinion....



But when you are out and about, you KNOW you're touching "public germs" and not to touch your eyes/face and to wash hands and/or purell before eating.  (my kids are taught this from an early age and are VERY good about it) ... but when you're back in the room it's nice to have it feel like "home" and not have to worry about what kind of germs are on the table top or bedside table.


----------



## r&kmommy

YanksWinAgain said:


> 1. This travel charger organizer (there are others out there) is handy and keeps all your chargers in one zipped case and comes with a power strip - http://www.all4cellular.com/travel-cord-organizer-charging-case.html



(couldn't edit my other post )

Just wanted to point out that this charger organizer "accomodates" a power strip, it does NOT come with it   I was going to order it because it seemed like a really good deal... I'm glad I re-read the description a few times before ordering!

PS - love your screen name


----------



## YanksWinAgain

r&kmommy said:


> (couldn't edit my other post )
> 
> Just wanted to point out that this charger organizer "accomodates" a power strip, it does NOT come with it   I was going to order it because it seemed like a really good deal... I'm glad I re-read the description a few times before ordering!
> 
> PS - love your screen name



I tried to find the one I had (that came with a strip) and I couldn't find it online...  even if you have to supply your own, it is a handy thing to own.


----------



## Marshay

We just came back from WDW today and new for this trip was the "one ziploc bag per 1/2 day".  Yep, I put my daughter's whole outfit, my top and undies and my DH's top in one 2-gallon bag and put a date and AM or PM on the bag.  

Then on that day, I just pulled out the bag and we got dressed (+ shorts).  As I washed clothes, I added it back into the bag for the next time to wear.

This worked EXTREMELY well for us.  In the past I organized clothes and used ziplocs, but never one for each part of the day.  We will definitely do this again.  Even my DH could follow and help get the girls dressed while I showered. (no excuses now!)


----------



## alwaysdisney

kdkbrebel said:


> any idea where I can find one online? or what section to look in at walmart? I have been desperately trying to find one of these.


 
I actually used this idea when we went on a 7 day cruise.  The bathrooms are small and do not have enough space for everyhing, so I used the over the door shoe organizer to hold shampoo, conditioner, powder, deodorant, first aid stuff.  I have been using it at all the resorts now and I actually leave it in my owners locker, so it is always in Orlando when we need it.


----------



## PinkPunch

Fantastic thread. I started last night and finished today.

3 more sleeps and we are headed out. I am off to the store now to pick up some last minute ideas from this thread. Thanks everyone.

PP


----------



## r&kmommy

YanksWinAgain said:


> I tried to find the one I had (that came with a strip) and I couldn't find it online...  even if you have to supply your own, it is a handy thing to own.



No doubt! We have a lot of things to charge LOL!!


----------



## musclemouse

hcoker1 said:


> I printed off business card sized itineraries for all of the adults for each day. They had the park hours, special things to look for and our ADR confirmation numbers and times. I laminated them all with the business card lamination from the dollar store and hung them on a binder ring. They were really handy since they clipped to my shoulder bag.



I did this as well on our Disney trip.


----------



## Ellen.and.Joey

We are just back too.  I read lots of posts before we went.  I would say definitely take or by a mister fan (we gave ours away before we left as a RAK to a family with a little one and she wouldn't let it go).  Also comfy shoes and two pairs.  It does rain EVERYDAY in the afternoon, one day I was soaked from a ride and just got dry and it poured and we had reservations so I got soaked again.  Take copies of your itineraries and information and maybe even two sets leave one in room in suitcase in case you misplace.  Stop and breathe once in a while, when we go back I will have a day between parks to rest and process.  Talk to people about your day and what they did.  I actually used my high school language to talk to a little French girl with no English, it was sweet, she lit up like a Christmas tree that I would try, dad was beaming too.  We bought a new family a meal before we flew out with out remaining meal passes as a RAK.  What a feeling to do something for someone randomly.  We also gave our left over unopened drinks and chips to a family at the airport.


----------



## YanksWinAgain

Just wanted to let everyone know that the big ziplock bags (2 gal and larger) are on sale at drugstore.com code "bfjuly" also gets you $5 off $25 and there is free shipping...


----------



## Penelope2000

Instead of the over the bathroom door organizer, I bring a lightweight collapsible fabric shoe closet organizer (xmas tree shop) and Dollar Store white woven plastic baskets.  I hang this in the closet, (it has velcro) and the bins are labeled.  The bins fit right in the openings.  Everyone has their own, then there is one for toothbrushes/paste, park passes, first aid stuff, receipts, etc.  This helps a lot for when someone is in the bathroom and someone else wants to use the mirror over the desk.  The little baskets are easy to move around, and everything stays organized.  And best of all, no one has to wait to get their stuff.  

This was great at POR, when the closet was right next to the sinks, and I think it will be especially helpful at the Poly, as there is no door between the toilet and the sink area - (I like the idea of bringing a shower curtain and tension rod!)  Dd is turning 13, and we will probably be bringing a small timer for bathroom time limits (between Ds, 16, and Dd, almost 13, lots of bathroom time.)  I want my stuff NOT in the bathroom!  I may even have to sneak over to the bathroom in the CL to put on my makeup.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Penelope2000 said:


> Instead of the over the bathroom door organizer, I bring a lightweight collapsible fabric shoe closet organizer (xmas tree shop) and Dollar Store white woven plastic baskets.  I hang this in the closet, (it has velcro) and the bins are labeled.  The bins fit right in the openings.  Everyone has their own, then there is one for toothbrushes/paste, park passes, first aid stuff, receipts, etc.  This helps a lot for when someone is in the bathroom and someone else wants to use the mirror over the desk.  The little baskets are easy to move around, and everything stays organized.  And best of all, no one has to wait to get their stuff.
> 
> This was great at POR, when the closet was right next to the sinks, and I think it will be especially helpful at the Poly, as there is no door between the toilet and the sink area - (I like the idea of bringing a shower curtain and tension rod!)  Dd is turning 13, and we will probably be bringing a small timer for bathroom time limits (between Ds, 16, and Dd, almost 13, lots of bathroom time.)  I want my stuff NOT in the bathroom!  I may even have to sneak over to the bathroom in the CL to put on my makeup.




I LOVE this idea! None of the stuff we use crosses between people so this will especially help keep it organized!


----------



## Miriade

Minnie*bell said:


> My #1 tip for packing is...dah da da dahhh!!!!! Space bags. We got ours @ big lots 3 for $10. My 2nd thing is only bring 2oz bottles u can throw away while ur on vaca. Or I buy regular size shampoo,ect. when I get there, by the end of the week or 10 days they r gone so I toss them. Zip locks are awesome for socks, underwear & swim wear b/c u can label the bags & squeeze all the air out [like space bags=]. Everything stays neat all week. I'm also a fan of doing 1 load of laundry @ WDW to save space in suitcases. The laundry rooms are always by the pools in value & moderate resorts so it's no trouble @ all. Really, & I hate laundry more than any other chore.



I've just bought 2 of these for us... I hope I can use them specially when the cruel time of 'coming home'  packing beggins, to save space for our newlly bought stuff, as first time travellers to WDW 'surely we're gonna to buy lots of things but where to carry them back to Brazil'!!!
I also bought a pack with 20 lanyards and 20 plastic credential holders for our KTTW ,photopass cards and VISA cards! Very cheap in offices suplies stores!

*Thanks a lot for all those very useful tips!*

See you around!


----------



## brooklynnbaby

Right now, I have a folder to hold paper copies of our ADRS and maps and all that.  But between a couple of apps on the iPhone, I have all our ADRs, maps, GPS location tool for when we park, transportation schedules, park hours, line waiting times, etc. on my iPhone.  INVALUABLE!!!  One app even saves pictures of all our tickets.   Plus a "Find Food Near" me GPS location tool (plus full menus AND prices, when needed) for when we want QS and don't want to trudge across the park.  I'm giddy about it.

I also found lanyards at the Disney Outlet (online) that can be personalized... only $6!!!  Along with some Pook-a-Looz keychains as their lanyard medals, a few starts pins, and maybe a clip on of chapstick, they're set!


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

I found that bringing a large towel or even an old table cloth to save our spot for a parade/fireworks show helps a ton!  We are the type to get there early and get a good spot, and I hate it when people always crowd us out...we keep one in the bottom of our stroller, lay it out when we find our spot, and people are less likely to crowd us...we have 6 ppl...

Now, when parade time comes around we fold it up, and if there are small children behind my husband and I, we trade places with them, because they are the ones who need to see the show, etc...but before the parade, we like to enjoy our space...and the towel/cloth helps mark our "territory" and gives us a clean space to enjoy a snack...

I also don't bring a colapsible hamper...I just use an empty suitcase in a corner, and all the kids know to put dirty clothes in that particular suitcase...then when I get home, that suitcase just goes straight to the laundry room.


----------



## perfectparanoia

A small thing but a nice thing. I picked up a toothbrush holder at the dollar store for each of the bathrooms. No more having to put my toothbrush on the counter!


----------



## SalandJeff

Continuing to love everyone's suggestions on this great thread!!! 

I just wanted to add something about 2 suggestions that were posted.

Space bags - they work great; however, if you have never used them before, keep in mind that the items in the space bags still have the same weight.  Because you can add more, your suitcase will quickly become very heavy.  You don't want to have to pay airline fees for overweight bags.

iPhone apps - I was very excited to find some of these before our last trip.  Not sure which ones you are using, but wanted to mention that the ride wait times on the app were way off from the reality of the waits while we were there - sometimes by an hour.  For this reason, I didn't bother with the app after the first day.  Hopefully it has improved.


----------



## mikat

I went to Target today and in the Dollar section, there were 2-packs of lingerie bags for $1 (choose pink or white).  They were nice-sized (12" x 15") and even had a full-width zipper.  Someone on the board had mentioned buying mesh bags and placing an outfit (top / shorts / underwear / socks) into each bag, so that their child just had to pull out a bag to have an outfit for the day.  It made packing and getting ready in the morning so easy.  I had looked for travel mesh packing bags, and they were all around $10 a piece.  Finding these mesh bags at Target let me do the same thing for 50 cents a bag! 

For those of you who want to check and see if your Target has them, the DPCI code is 234-01-1298.  But they are definitely seasonal Dollar-section items, and they were at one Target near me, but not the other.

Thank you to whomever made the original packing suggestion!


----------



## willful

SalandJeff said:


> Continuing to love everyone's suggestions on this great thread!!!
> 
> I just wanted to add something about 2 suggestions that were posted.
> 
> Space bags - they work great; however, if you have never used them before, keep in mind that the items in the space bags still have the same weight.  Because you can add more, your suitcase will quickly become very heavy.  You don't want to have to pay airline fees for overweight bags.


I agree...on both counts about space bags.  Love them!!!  But we ran into trouble one trip where we had packed the suitcase too heavy because the space bags allowed us to pack more clothes!   Luckily we were able to shift things around and didn't need to pay extra money. WHEW!  But i still use, love and recommend them.


----------



## Welcome Home

I have a collection of pants hangers with clips.  I have also kept/requested the kids hangers from department stores with clips.  I use these to hang wet clothes and swimsuits over the shower rod.  They dry faster that way and you can just push them out of the way to take a shower.


----------



## BeadyLady

perfectparanoia said:


> A small thing but a nice thing. I picked up a toothbrush holder at the dollar store for each of the bathrooms. No more having to put my toothbrush on the counter!



Nice idea, thanks!


----------



## BeadyLady

Bump!

you did hear about the one about taking a picture of your name and address with your camera; so just maybe someone will use the info to return a lost camera; or at least the media.


----------



## travelbug24

BeadyLady said:


> Bump!
> 
> you did hear about the one about taking a picture of your name and address with your camera; so just maybe someone will use the info to return a lost camera; or at least the media.



Oh how I wish I could turn back time and put an address label on my camera.  I lost my camera on the last day of our Mediterranean Cruise in September and I am kicking myself every day for not having labeled it.  All my pictures were on that disk.


----------



## BeadyLady

travelbug24 said:


> Oh how I wish I could turn back time and put an address label on my camera.  I lost my camera on the last day of our Mediterranean Cruise in September and I am kicking myself every day for not having labeled it.  All my pictures were on that disk.


ouch, that's painful.


----------



## angwill

travelbug24 said:


> Oh how I wish I could turn back time and put an address label on my camera.  I lost my camera on the last day of our Mediterranean Cruise in September and I am kicking myself every day for not having labeled it.  All my pictures were on that disk.



I have had things I lost labeled and not gotten them back.  So even if you had labeled it you may not have actually gotten them back.  It depends on who found it.


----------



## BeadyLady

angwill said:


> I have had things I lost labeled and not gotten them back.  So even if you had labeled it you may not have actually gotten them back.  It depends on who found it.



True enough!  but one can always hope!


----------



## travelbug24

angwill said:


> I have had things I lost labeled and not gotten them back.  So even if you had labeled it you may not have actually gotten them back.  It depends on who found it.



I received word from DCL they are sending my camera UPS :  When the Magic came home to Orlando from Barcelona, all the lost items came with it but not the paperwork.  If I had not sent an email reminder about my camera they would have not known whose camera it was. So angwill you are so right!  But still, I learned a very good lesson.  Cindy from DCL said even if the room number/address label was on the camera that would have helped in locating me sooner.


----------



## angwill

travelbug24 said:


> I received word from DCL they are sending my camera UPS :  When the Magic came home to Orlando from Barcelona, all the lost items came with it but not the paperwork.  If I had not sent an email reminder about my camera they would have not known whose camera it was. So angwill you are so right!  But still, I learned a very good lesson.  Cindy from DCL said even if the room number/address label was on the camera that would have helped in locating me sooner.



I am so glad you got it back.  That is just awsome that you kept with it and they found it.


----------



## tinkermom23

We got these toothbrush cover/holders and was able to order them on ebay in different colors.  
I think I really like them because they keep the toothbrush off the counter and they are easy for the kids to use by themselves. 
The downside is that the kids' covers opened during travel. I think it's because they are the small kids toothbrush and they turn around inside. For our regular (adult-sized) toothbrushes, they work awesome. 



http://www.smileytoothbrushholder.com/index.html


----------



## BeadyLady

travelbug24 said:


> I received word from DCL they are sending my camera UPS :  When the Magic came home to Orlando from Barcelona, all the lost items came with it but not the paperwork.  If I had not sent an email reminder about my camera they would have not known whose camera it was. So angwill you are so right!  But still, I learned a very good lesson.  Cindy from DCL said even if the room number/address label was on the camera that would have helped in locating me sooner.



yippee


----------



## BeadyLady

tinkermom23 said:


> We got these toothbrush cover/holders and was able to order them on ebay in different colors.
> I think I really like them because they keep the toothbrush off the counter and they are easy for the kids to use by themselves.
> The downside is that the kids' covers opened during travel. I think it's because they are the small kids toothbrush and they turn around inside. For our regular (adult-sized) toothbrushes, they work awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileytoothbrushholder.com/index.html


Thanks!  I will check it out


----------



## Mickeyfollowers

This is OT in space saving ideas for trips.  A space saving idea for the home is that I have two closet type pantries in my kitchen I hang the shoe rack with the pouches on the inside of the doors.  One of them I but extra bottles of ketchup, mustard, and ect.... I take things that are indivdually wrapped and put them in the pouches and recycle the boxes and anything else that will fit in the pouches. That frees up space on the shelves.  The other door I put healthy indivdually wrapped snacks in for the kids just to be able to go in and grab one.  It helps to keep the shelves free of all the boxes and organized.  I buy in bulk when things are buy one get one free or buy two get three free, so this helps me.


----------



## MaineMickeyLover

Thanks to everyone for the great tips!!


----------



## BeadyLady

got the toothbrush holder, thanks!   we plan on doing carry-on, so any loss of extras if great!  As we all know how much a toothbrush holder takes up.


Is Lime still the color for DIS?


----------



## TinkerLori

SOOOO many great ideas!!! I'm replying to BUMP this so hopefully more ideas will come!!!


----------



## jennyf2

Great thread....Off to read more


----------



## DenaRox

well here is my first post.. i have been reading through this thread forever and gathering great info. The one thing i use whenever we go anywhere big are 411 wrist bands by Mabels labels.

 "My 411 Wristbands" are durable, disposable ID bracelets perfect for theme parks and field trips. Personalize with vital information and contact details. mine say "if lost please call and then my cell number and home number. they are cute and do not give out any of my childs personal info like name. 

they cost 21$ for 30 of them. I do not have enough posts yet to post a link but if you google search Mabel's Labels you can easily find them. They are a very reputable Canadian company (but ship worldwide) that sell all kinds of wonderful labels and  i have used them for years for all my child's stuff. My daughter likes them because they are cute and like a bracelet so not so "baby like" for an 8 year old to wear.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

boomersmom said:


> I bring bottles of liquid hand soap for the hotel bathroom.  I can't stand the gooey mess left by the bar soap.  I also bring an inexpensive toothbrush holder (the kind that sits on the counter) so that we have someplace to put our toothbrushes.


----------



## disneymarie

perfectparanoia said:


> A small thing but a nice thing. I picked up a toothbrush holder at the dollar store for each of the bathrooms. No more having to put my toothbrush on the counter!



I get paranoid about leaving out toothbrushes. I use the travel covers, but I think a holder is great, just will zip it into a case instead of leaving it out....

Not everyone is a passionate soul, there are odd, or untrustworthy people. I just want something going into my kids mouths not accidentally knocked over onto the floor, sneezed on, or otherwise used as a cleaning utensil. 

I don't know about others, but I found that traveling with the e-bags Mother lode is great. I can pack everything, and in a car they stack and pack great. Instead of three suit cases, I have two e bags & one carry on and that is it for the week. They are on wheels, guaranteed for life, I can even stick in a fold up duffel for laundry or other items. $9,99 at Walmart.

I have a luggage weight scale from likely HSN, buy,com, or Joy Magano, yet to be used. It was free with something I bought, great way to estimate the luggage weights.


----------



## shine87

im so glad that i found this thread on my day off because i deffinately spent most of the day reading these great tips! especially great since my bff and i decided to sha a room and split the cost so we can stay extra days so they'll be tons of stuff in the room!


----------



## chrisupole

It took me forever but I read this whole thread! Loved it


----------



## sillylily

My Thirty One utility totes! I use them to pack all of our plates and cutlery, snacks, first aid kits, everything bric a brac that we take on vacation. Then, once they're unloaded, I use them to transport laundry back and forth from the laundry rooms. When they've served their purpose, they collapse down into the bottom of the suitcase for the trip home.


----------



## sahmoffour

BUMPING this thread back up!  Thank you to everyone who posted your tips, this thread has helped me sooo much!


----------



## NiniMorris

This is not so much organizational as it is peace of mind.  I have a special needs son that is a 'runner' and a 'hider'.  For those times when he chooses to either run or hide, we were fortunate enough to find 'Safety Tats'.  They are non permanent Tattoos that you can put whatever info you want on.  They last for at least 2 days (even with swimming, but easily come off with baby oil).

For us, we put my cell phone number as well as the medication he is on.  If there was an emergency situation where we were not available, the EMTs would need to know what he is on before they could work on him to avoid a life threatening situation.

We have used these for the past 5 trips and they are a wonderful addition to our planning!  The people there will help you customize your design.


**Not affiliated, just a very satisfied customer!

Nini


----------



## Isaiah55.1

Roll clothing items like a sleeping bag.


----------



## tristansmiles

love this thread...


----------



## Nana2Callie

We will be traveling by car a long distance so we have a small laundry basket that holds all of our road snacks, paper towels, etc and then we have a place for dirty clothes and carrying to the laundry room for that one load that must be done.


----------



## carson1963

If you use space bags, how do you pack to go home? Will mousekeeping let you use a vacumn?


----------



## huntforjulia

You can find compression bags-like space bags in camping or hiking sections. They have a one way valve so no vacum is needed.  My Dollar Tree has them too but they are not heavy duty, pretty much one or two uses and they are done.


----------



## mjantz

I usually try to get everything in a carry-on so I've learned to pack light. What works for me is to pick 2 neutrals (normally black & grey) and 3 colors (normally purple, pink and orange). The colors work with each other as well as with the neutrals. I also pack over & underlayers. So I'll pack a sundress but wear shirts underneath it so I can wear it more than once. I pack 1 pair of jeans & wear the other on the plane but other than those 2 pairs it's all about leggings, skirts & dresses. Lighter weight & take up less space. The one mistake I did make the last time I packed jeans was I packed 2 skinny pairs. Next time I'll take a skinny & a boot-cut or flared. Gives you more options. 
Also, accessories!  Again, within the color palate but even a scarf can perk up a neutral outfit. 
Finally, 2-3 pairs of shoes. I wear my knee-high boots on the plane & pack a pair of brown shoes & maybe a pair of dressy sandals if needed. 

With these tips I was able to pack for 10 days in Turkey in my carry-on. It makes travel so much more enjoyable when I don't feel like Packy the Pack Mule. 

Now if I could just find the perfect small shoulder bag for traveling.


----------



## Hwyprincess

Not sure how long this took to read. I'm guessing a few pages a day over a few weeks.  Thank you everyone for the great ideas.  This will be my first WDW with a toddler.  Wish me luck I'm used to doing the parks commando style.


----------



## luharvey77

I use a Passporter for my early trip planning, because it is a great resource, and fun to use, but for on the go I transfer pertinent info into my iPhone. Last trip, each member of my family had a Disney gift card with a different character on them loaded with their spending money. I used a small credit card holder, with individual clear pockets to hold them in. It was great, because we didn't need to fuss with so much cash. Now, they have an iPhone app to keep track of gift card balances, so I will definitely be using that in addition on our next trip.


----------



## supersuperwendy

thelionqueen said:


> keep em comin!
> 
> Another idea I had heard was to bring the collapsible hampers so that you can keep your dirty clothes in it.  Also the cheapo $1 laundry bags for dirty clothes, then you can just pitch the bags when you're done.


 
That is a great idea.  We always have a washer/dryer in our dvc villa and a pile of laundry on the floor in front of it which I hate. I'm going to keep my eye out for a small collapsable hamper now...Thanks!!


----------



## disneyjr77

tinkermom23 said:


> We got these toothbrush cover/holders and was able to order them on ebay in different colors.
> I think I really like them because they keep the toothbrush off the counter and they are easy for the kids to use by themselves.
> The downside is that the kids' covers opened during travel. I think it's because they are the small kids toothbrush and they turn around inside. For our regular (adult-sized) toothbrushes, they work awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileytoothbrushholder.com/index.html



These look great, i just went on amazon and ordered some for our upcoming trip   thanks!!

this is the best thread, i've gotten alot of great ideas from it...thanks everyone


----------



## bear74

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Mini spray bottles of OUST air cleaner! they are on clearance at TARGET for .80!! i love em for when you get into those STINKY bathrooms and the like!!





KimRaye said:


> http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/





katytrott said:


> Great ideas - having fun reading through them!!
> 
> I collect tips etc from all over and add them on my computer, so I have looked back over others I have collected and thought I would post my favourites, which I haven't seen mentioned yet:
> 
> 1: Take a chamois instead of a towel to the parks to dry kids off after they've played in the water areas. Much smaller then a towel, absorbs more water and can be rung out dry ready for any future uses. Makes sense!
> 
> 2: Keep the extra napkins, plastic mickey shaped plates, straws etc. They are a cheap souvenir and apparently they last a long time and are a good way to keep the magic alive until your next trip.
> 
> 3: While watching Wishes, one person had their daughter wear headphones with the soundtrack to Wishes playing. Apparently this helped her fear of loud noises. I guess this would work for Fantasmic as well. I guess ear plugs could be worth a try as well.
> 
> 4: If it's the dark the kids are scared of, little pen lights (or anything that omits a dim light that doesn't distract other visitors) are a good source of comfort in the dark rides.
> 
> 5: Take a small bottle of bubble mixture into the parks. This is light (and reasonably small) to carry, provides entertainment for the kids while waiting in line etc, is cheap, battery and noise free and can add to the magic for other guests.
> 
> 6: Take the kids pyjamas into the park if staying up late to watch fireworks etc. Change them into them just before they start so they can be put straight to bed when home without being woken.
> 
> 
> Some of these tips are probably old favourites, but there are probably plenty of first time mums who have never heard or thought of these ideas, like me. I don't know if they work well but I'll be giving them a try when we take our 2 year old son on his first trip in Oct. Can't wait!!





YanksWinAgain said:


> Can't find it at the Staples site... but I got it at the one in Ramsey, NJ if that helps....
> 
> Here are some options:
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/834576/IDPassport-Badge-Holder/
> 
> http://www.securityimaging.com/Premium-Credential,1480,6220.html
> 
> http://www.securityimaging.com/5-Pocket,1480,5434.html



great tips


----------



## thelionqueen

This thread has been so helpful to so many...thought it needed a refreshing!


----------



## medeiros23

If you are planning on doing laundry, try the Purex 3 in 1 sheets.


----------



## caseyd66

I always travel with only a carry on ... no matter how long the trip.  I wash clothes as needed - usually socks and undies, occassionally a tshirt - in the shower.  I wash off quickly, and put the items in the bottom of the tub and sort of step on them and squish them around while I wash my hair.  By the time I'm rinsed, so are the clothes.  Very low tech, but it works 

My daughter on the other hand needs 2 full size suitcases for a week


----------



## dahrjo

Just made a list for our upcoming trip!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## rascooby

I just started reading this thread again, since we've decided to do a trip late next year (hopefully).  Anyway, we last went in Jan/2010.  I used a lot of tips from this thread, but one I haven't seen (I did skip several pages in the middle) was using collapsable fabric bins.  http://www.target.com/p/itso-Full-Size-Fabric-Bin-Green/-/A-10817671  I got one for each person and everyone used them to store their misc stuff in the room.  DH and I used them to store our cell phones, keys, lanyard and whatever else, and the kids used them for their toys, stuffed animals, etc.  It was great to keep things tidy because everyone had a spot to put their stuff.  We flew, so the collapsible part was a must.  We still have them, so I'll dump them out and bring the for the next trip.


----------



## geishagirl81

I have been through this thread so many times!  Love it.

If your kids MUST have spinny light toys, Target and Meijer had some smaller varieties in the stocking stuffer section recently.  I bet they are marked down now 

Bass Pro sells nice ponchos for $2.99 and are reusable with a little mesh storage bag.

We used to use the Ziplock packing method, but are switching over to packing cubes this trip.  You can buy them from luggage stores etc.



**I was looking at the Freedom Toiletry Bag, anyone have anything similar?  i want something bug enough to fit my flat iron, full size bottles of shampoo, our meds, etc.


----------



## lotus14

Yay, finally mde it through the whole thread!

We always bring a neutral backpack into the park so DH doesn't feel weird carrying it too. We purchase a can of Pringles early on and when they are gone, wwe use the container to hold other snacks for the week. Keeps them from getting lost in the pack or crushed.

I have seen lots of people talking about dollar store ponchos. We bought them before our firstbtrip and found them to be so worthless and frustrating that we bought park ponchos. Much nicer! But bring them from home in matching colors for everyone. It's really easy to lose someone when the whole park looks the same! The kids did much better in a traditional rain coat that fit well. Always seemed like their arms got lost in a poncho!

Also Garden Grocer was a lifesaver in packing with small ones and packing light. We ordered diapers, snacks, water and sunscreen from them and it was all waiting at the resort when we got there. Nice.


----------



## eeyore29

2BEKs said:


> i used to be a big fan of "rolling" everything into the suitcase.  Did this for eons and thought that it was the best way.
> 
> however, i had to pack for a week business meeting with only a carry on and panicked.
> 
> then I found this - http://www.packinglight.net/plight/text_1.asp?tx_id=90&
> 
> simply amazing!  now i don't pack any other way and we take 1/2 the number of suitcases that we usually did.
> 
> try it - you'll like it.



Can you provide tips or a summary from this method? Don't really have 2 hours to watch the videos...thanks!


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

I LOVE all these ideas. I have been reading this thread for two weeks now and still not close to the end. I leave in 4 days and have gotten so many new things for our trip. 

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## pjama

This is a GREAT thread with so many great ideas.  Our first trip to WDW is in 28 days.  It will be much smoother because of this thread.


----------



## pjama

sub


----------



## californiamomof4grls

I thought that I would just post on here so that other people who don't know that it's hear can share in this little gem of a thread!! Thank you all for sharing all of your info. I'm going to Disneyland but I feel educated enough to pack for the World one day too!!! LOL! Thanks again! Best tip on this thread is the clear shoe organizer to put all of the things you need daily! LOVE it!! Great job friends!!


----------



## mobesfamily

Have to bump because this is such an awesome thread!


----------



## nonzerosum

-collapsible fabric bins (dollar store) to corral all of the daily use stuff like lanyards, phones, wallets, cameras etc.  Just grab the contents of your bins and go.  No wasting time looking for precious objects.

-collapsible mesh hamper (dollar store).  

-hanging mesh closet organizer (weighs a few ounces, dollar store) with 4 compartments.  I keep sundry items in here.

-use the ironing board as an extra surface to store things

-bring old undies that are ready to toss.  Toss at the end of the trip.  We've also done this with PJs that are worn out.

Also highly recommended...have a special spot where blankies or stuffies are put as soon as you're awake.  My DS chews a blanket (gross 
i know) so I wash it frequently at home and spread it out each day.  In hotels I always hang it from the clips and pant hangers so it airs out and doesn't get draped on a chair.

One more thing, I always restock/repack my park bag each night.  I hate wasting morning time refilling a mini bottle of sunscreen, or ensuring we have enough wipes.


----------



## want2bamommy

nonzerosum said:


> One more thing, I always restock/repack my park bag each night.  I hate wasting morning time refilling a mini bottle of sunscreen, or ensuring we have enough wipes.



I totally agree! It makes it so much easier in the mornings!


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

medeiros23 said:


> If you are planning on doing laundry, try the Purex 3 in 1 sheets.



wait....what is this? what's 3?


----------



## .:allisonr:.

nonzerosum said:


> -collapsible fabric bins (dollar store) to corral all of the daily use stuff like lanyards, phones, wallets, cameras etc.  Just grab the contents of your bins and go.  No wasting time looking for precious objects.



LOVE this tip!  I just saw some of the collapsible bins at Dollar Tree, I'll have to go pick some up.


----------



## want2bamommy

Grumpy's Gal said:


> wait....what is this? what's 3?



It's a laundry detergent, softener and anti static all in one sheet.


----------



## perfectparanoia

nonzerosum said:


> One more thing, I always restock/repack my park bag each night.  I hate wasting morning time refilling a mini bottle of sunscreen, or ensuring we have enough wipes.



We do this too but it is just an extension of what we do at home. Before bed:

1. Look at the plan for tomorrow.
2. Set out clothes (kids and grownups)
3. Pack bags and restock
4. Set out all items that need to come with us in one location

Then in the morning, we just get up shower, dress, eat a quick breakfast and go!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

Wow, great tips on this thread.  It took me a few days to get through them all.


----------



## ladybugsteph

I am loving this thread!  I'm not all the way through it yet, but I plan on making my way through every page 

One thing that I want to add, that I don't think has been mention yet, is if you're looking for a good snack to bring to the parks with you, those pouches that have fruit purees are FANTASTIC!  They don't break in your bag, and an easy and clean snack for kids.  My kids are both way past the baby food stage, and they both love having one of those as a snack when we're out.


----------



## beckysko

geishagirl81 said:


> We used to use the Ziplock packing method, but are switching over to packing cubes this trip.  You can buy them from luggage stores etc.



We have these and I love them!


----------



## beckysko

I preprint a few labels with family members names, handy for sticking on refillable mugs!


----------



## mommy2paisley

I LOVE this thread!!!!  But I'm only on Page 18!  LOL  I wonder if I'll get through the entire 64 pages before our trip in Nov./Dec.!


----------



## disneymomjcs

daisyduck123 said:


> We went thru may handi-wipes at the park.  I buy the individually wrapped ones - they hardly take up any room.
> 
> I would pull some out of my messenger bag each time we stopped to eat.
> 
> I did not bring enough last time.  Giant sells them in a box of 24 - -I thought 1 box would be enough....wrong!
> 
> I'm bringing 3 next time for our 9 day trip.



Pick up the huge bag at BJ's and you'll have plenty!


----------



## disneymomjcs

daisyduck123 said:


> We went thru may handi-wipes at the park.  I buy the individually wrapped ones - they hardly take up any room.
> 
> I would pull some out of my messenger bag each time we stopped to eat.
> 
> I did not bring enough last time.  Giant sells them in a box of 24 - -I thought 1 box would be enough....wrong!
> 
> I'm bringing 3 next time for our 9 day trip.



Pick up the huge bag at BJ's Wholesale Club and you'll have plenty!


----------



## AubieGirl

mommy2paisley said:


> I LOVE this thread!!!!  But I'm only on Page 18!  LOL  I wonder if I'll get through the entire 64 pages before our trip in Nov./Dec.!



I've been through a few of the threads on here and I find it's easier to start at the end and go backwards.  I love all of the info, but really want to get to the most current info.


----------



## Marlea98

We did the Disneyland/MR cruise and Yellowstone and all places in between trip last Christmas so we really had to travel light - very hard to pack for boiling hot and freezing cold weather on the same trip.

We took a *collapsible mesh laundry hamper* with us that I bought at home (way more expensive than in the U.S - ce la vie).  I also bought a *hanging shoe hanger* for the cruise.  I bought *two large and two slightly smaller suitcases* for our trip from Australia so that way we could store the smaller suitcases inside the larger ones at places where we stayed for a while and there were drawers/robes to utilise.

I saved *samples of washing powder and liquid* before we left to bring over.  For little things like undies and socks I washed them in the shower with me (stomping and swishing as I washed my hair) and then hung them over backs of chairs or on coat hangers to dry).  I don't use fabric softener at home and we don't have a clothes dryer so that wasn't a bother.  But I did buy the fabric softener sheets at a dollar store in San Pedro to put in the suitcases to keep them smelling nice and to use in hotel dryers.

We bought cheap seasonal winter clothing that we could use then donate to charity before we flew home.

The only things I would do different when we come over next (we're going to WDW next year) would be to pack way less clothes than we did last time so I can take advantage of your cheaper prices, and not eat too much and buy new clothes in the U.S early in the trip.  I put on 5 kilograms and was so dejected about it I refused to shop for myself.  Your sizings are different to ours so I couldn't buy something without trying it on first.

I've also started a tips-mark2 document for the next trip.  It'll be interesting to go back through the last one and see what worked and didn't and what I used or didn't bother with, then compare it with the next one.


----------



## jenemme

Purex 3 in 1 for laundry

Snacks for kids in park(pringles,goldfish,fruit buddies,granola bars,drink packets,etc)

Take and toss sippy cups (for my 1yo)

Pump hand soap for bathroom

Hand wipes

Draw strip laundry bags (dollar store) that way dirty clothes are already packet. This keeps the room neat and we just toss them in the car when leaving.

Rain ponchos from previous trips

Coloring supplies/mcdonald type toys in back pack for times when you are waiting.  The twist-able crayons are great for this no breaking. 

Small flashlights and headphones

Batteries and a universal small tool (to get to the batteries)

I use receiving blankets for changing pads and bring one for each day.

That is all I can think of at the moment

JK


----------



## seagodess

This thread is great. I have copied so much info.
I am only on page 40, so I dont know if this one has been mentioned yet. I have never actually been to DW, only DL once and then going again in a few weeks. We have a bag that DH got when he coached a kids soccer team that folds up about the size of a folded t-shirt. It was $10 at walmart. I will be packing that in one of our suit cases so we have extra room when we return for all the extra stuff we will probably be buying.
We also just put baby wipes in zip lock bags rather than buying individual wrapped wipes.


----------



## miami305

Buy the $6 refill pack of baby wipes.  Keep the refill pack sealed and it will last a long time.

Carry a travel sized amount in a ziplock bag.


----------



## miami305

Welcome Home said:


> I have a collection of* pants hangers with clips*.  I have also kept/requested the kids hangers from department stores with clips.  *I use these to hang wet clothes and swimsuits over the shower rod*.  They dry faster that way and you can just push them out of the way to take a shower.



Fab idea! I have plenty of those!


----------



## miami305

jodls01 said:


> *We use our own beach towel as a blanket and seat cover for the road trip to FL.*
> we rent two vans to travel from TX to FL and we leave at 4 a.m. in order to reach FL early enough for a nice dinner and night rest. South TX is too hot to travel w/o air conditioning and not everyone agrees on what is the perfect temperature. We also don't worry about spills, etc.



Same here! Beach towel is a wonderful thing!


----------



## miami305

leebee said:


> A couple of suggestions:
> 
> Bring a distinctive antenna topper for the rental car so it's easier to find in the parking lot.
> 
> *Bring the powerstrip, and leave the chargers plugged into it; it's easier to get all the chargers home if they are in the strip.*
> 
> Freeze half-full water bottles overnight. Then top up in the morning and wrap in a washcloth. You will have cold water all day.
> 
> I bought a thin, insulated lunch bag at the dollar store to keep the frozen water bottles in while we are in the parks.
> 
> Don't forget that chocolate, marshmallow, etc. will melt as it sits in your pack waiting to be eaten. Messy in line!
> 
> I always bring a bathroom deodorizer of can of spray purchased from the dollar store; it's always appreciated
> 
> Not only do we buy multiple glow sticks (the thin, bracelet type that come 6 or 12 to a pack) to share while waiting for evening shows- we use them in the hotel room as night lights, hung around the towel rack in the bathroom.



Great idea! We are always triple checking to make sure we got all the cords!

Water bottles with insulated holders are a must here in Miami.  Frozen or ice filled bottles start to sweat immediately and turn into quite a mess.  We have a small insulated bad that can be worn over the shoulder.  A good purse lunchbag would also work well.


----------



## schwabegooftroop

Love a product called Camp Suds. Its a small bottle of all purpose soap.

" This all-purpose, biodegradable soap in a compact bottle works in hot, cold or salt water to wash just about anything.

Just a few drops gives quick, effective suds

Use sparingly in water to clean hands, face, hair, clothing, dishes and anything else that's washable" (REI website)

Started using it when my boys were babies for cleaning bottles when we were traveling...then awesome for rinsing out sippy cups. Never was without it in the diaper bag! 
Now it great for the refillable resort mugs, and just about anything else. I do not use it for hair, but it is great for dishes, hands, and a quick wash for a shirt. It really does just take a drop and rinses really easy.

You can find it at any camp store, online, or outdoor store.

No affiliation...just  love the product and find it super convenient!

~amy


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the recommendation, Amy.  Will have to try it.


----------



## Muslickz

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Amy.  Will have to try it.



Thanks for the tip it worked great  thumbs up 

-M


----------



## disneymarie

ladybugsteph said:


> I am loving this thread!  I'm not all the way through it yet, but I plan on making my way through every page
> 
> One thing that I want to add, that I don't think has been mention yet, is if you're looking for a good snack to bring to the parks with you, those pouches that have fruit purees are FANTASTIC!  They don't break in your bag, and an easy and clean snack for kids.  My kids are both way past the baby food stage, and they both love having one of those as a snack when we're out.



There were CM's giving these as samples in the Gateway at Epcot in March and I knew it was a hit with the kids and many of the adults. A must on our next trip.


----------



## Fantasmic23

boomersmom said:


> I bring bottles of liquid hand soap for the hotel bathroom.  I can't stand the gooey mess left by the bar soap.  I also bring an inexpensive toothbrush holder (the kind that sits on the counter) so that we have someplace to put our toothbrushes.



I love, love, LOVE this idea and will _definitely_ be packing liquid hand soap and a toothbrush holder on our next trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Fantasmic23

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Second we bring decorations for our window!! last yr we went for MNSSHP and we brough Holloween decor for the whole window!! it was great! we are doing the same this year and next year we are going for Christmas and have alread started stocking up with little lights for our window and after christmas this year we are going to get a table top tree on clearance!!! also we have little minature stockings!! woohoo!!



I love this idea!  We were at All-Star Music last week and I was so impressed with the decorations people had in their windows.  We'll be back in late November 2013 and I'm definitely going to decorate with some Christmas items.  I have a Charlie Brown tabletop Christmas tree that would be perfect!  Thanks, again!


----------



## thelionqueen

I just love that this thread is still going!  I started it many years ago and it has helped me and SOOO many others..keep em' coming!!

I have read through almost every page, but am going to include a couple of "must do's" for those who just look on the last page of threads (like me )

Frozen water bottles.  We take 6 bottles of water, take out appox 15% and put them in the freezer.  We then take 2 each in our packs (or I take them all in my big bag).  They serve 2 purposes.  1, we have cold water all day!  Once they begin to melt and the ice remains, we can just keep filling it with tap water throughout the park..saves us at LEAST $20 a day in water alone.  Secondly..I cut and pack fresh fruit and the frozen water keeps it cold and refreshing all day.  

Important hint on water in bags..put the waters in a separate plastic bag before putting them in any other bag..the sweat they produce in the heat can be a lot 

Decorating for holidays...Bring Extension cords & shipping tape!!!  We used several of them for our windo and balcony during Christmas.  Our room @ BLT was TRULY awesome and couldn't have done it without the extension cords and tape.

That's all I can think of right now..I will read through some pages and see if there is anything new I can add that hasn't already been mentioned..which I doubt because there are SO many amazing tips here already!!


----------



## BeckyPA

This is our 3rd trip w/ DD but we are avid travellers so many of these tips work well anywhere!

* We bring 2 empty pillowcases and put our dirty clothes in there. They fit perfectly in suitcases when full. 
* I bring a pack of sandwich ziploc bags - you just never know when you are going to need one - if someone doesn't finish their snack, dirty tissues, clean tissues etc. 
* I roll socks inside shoes/sandels
* I order our vitamins from Lucky vitamin and they sell the Nuun tablets. I use these when I work out but they travel nice too - pop one in 16oz of water and extra electrolytes - keeps you hydrated and zero sugar. 
* I pre-pack some Disney gifts that I have bought at target/walmart/5 below. We set one out as we leave the room = gift when we return at fraction of cost. Extra space in suitcase now.
* Avoid shoes w/ heavy soles - extra weight in suitcase. We always wear slip ons at the airport and pack socks to use on the plane.
* I pack empty water bottles to use on the plane and at the parks.
* Hats/sunglasses - I pack both sunscreen and face stick, hats and sunglasses in our backpack for the parks.
* I pack water wings and an inner tube for the pools.
* I have had to pack refrigerated meds before (and some food items to keep cold). I pack ice in small ziploc baggies - discard ice when we get to the check in and get new ice on the other side. I always bring extra food for flights - you never know how long you will be on that plane.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

For all of you out there that use MandM tubes for pennies and quarters I just found these at the Container Store.




http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10005039&N=&Nao=40&Ntt=pack

Might be easier?


----------



## TxDisFanatic

large ziplock bags for outfits make packing a breeze and a day at the park so much smoother. I do this for every trip! It's easy to have spare outfit in your day bag, they check it easy at the gate. You have a bag to put your dirty/wet clothes in untill you get back to the hotel.


----------



## karic19

I haven't had a chance to read through the entire post yet but one trick I have for traveling with a baby/toddler is......   Bring an extra box of ziplock bags for dirty diapers.  It contains any odor that you might have to "live with" until mousekeeping pays you a visit.   We have also used the zip locks by filling them with ice from the ice machine and packing it into a foldable cooler with water before we head to the parks.    My last use for the zip locks (I was pretty happy that I had brought them along!) is..... dd spills EVERYTHING on her clothes.  Knowing this, I had filled a smaller spray bottle with spray and wash before we left home.  At night I would put her shirts in a ziplock, spray and seal until we got home.  Tada!  When I got home and did laundry..  NO STAINS!!   

Just some ideas...


----------



## TxDisFanatic

Color wonder coloring books and markers. I can't tell you how many times we have pulled them out in lines, waiting for shows to start, dinner, waiting on buses, waiting on big sister to get off a ride little brother and sister cant go on. It easily fits in our park tote, and a few markers makes for happy children without the worry of sun beaming down melting crayons and dealing with broken crayons, and regular markers turning them colors.


----------



## Kitkat6595

Just read the entire thread over the past week. Wow!! I have some great tips now, thanks!  A shout out to the mom who recommended fruit purees. My sons LOVE "squeeze applesauce" as they call it, and I think it's brilliant to think about bringing it along!


----------



## miami305

Target has black Mickey Mouse shaped bottles of hand soap.


----------



## Kitkat6595

Oh, we've used that mickey mouse shaped foam soap before - I forgot about that! I've also seen it at Buy Buy Baby.


----------



## michigal23

These are AWESOME ideas. Question though about the fruite puree squeezers. I had thought about bringing these along too - especially since I dont' know how well my kids are going to be eating on the trip and they make some of these with veggies mixed in. But how will they do on an airplane? I know I've always had to worry about shapmoo and stuff like that "exploding" or leaking if it goes in the checked baggage. Anybody experience any difficulties with the purees? Or what about yogurt (I'm thinking the Gerber yogurt blends that don't need ot be refrigerated). Thanks!


----------



## Mouse7116

Subscribing - lots of great ideas!


----------



## Masoncoopermom

Subscribing!!


----------



## laliclay

Wow! So many great ideas.  My head is spinning!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Mouse7116 said:


> Subscribing - lots of great ideas!





Masoncoopermom said:


> Subscribing!!



Just so you guys know, you do not have to post to a thread to subscribe.  On any thread, at the top there is Thread Tools, Just select Subscribe to this thread.  You can then choose your subscription options.  

Just wanted to point it out as it keeps the threads from getting bogged down with just subs.

HTH


----------



## Mouse7116

Well, I'm not quite all the way through the tips yet and decided I better share some of my own before I forget!

1.  We fly by air.  In order to find our suitcases easier we tie funky colored yard/ribbon on the handles.  The wierder the better because it makes it easier to find.

2.  Regarding tips - we calculate what we think we need for bell hop/mousekeeping/sky caps and put each in an individual envelope labled and then in order of when we need them.  The envelopes help keep our tips all in order and easy to grab as we need them.

3.  Bringing a small pocket sized notepad to keep track of what we spend - I'm a total sucker to buy stuff in the gift shops and this helps me keep my budget on track.  I can make a quick note about total dollars spent and make sure I don't go overboard.


----------



## stackyallred

I know I have shared this somewhere before... it may even be somewhere waaaay back on this thread!  Anyway, here is something that has been a lifesaver for me- especially when traveling with a little one:

Soap.com and Diapers.com are a shared site.  Once you hit a certain amount in your shopping cart, two-day shipping is free.  I have ordered diapers, wipes, all of our toiletry items, baby food, paper towels, etc and had it delivered to our onsite hotel.  Soap.com has also started carrying non-perishable grocery items in the last few months.  With baggage fees being what they are, this really helps out!


----------



## Zhoen

My favorite posts on this thread were from people who got back and said what worked for them and what didn't. So here goes:

What worked:
-#1 LOVED hint I picked up here... packing big rubbermaid boxes instead of suitcases... we packed one underbed box (about 18" by 36") per adult and one shared one for my little girls (5 and 8).  We packed one empty box just in case, and didn't need it.  We also took 3 deep boxes (about 18x18x24ish) with our food, our sundries, and our "swag".  Everthing fit just right and so neatly in the way-back area of our minivan, leaving room for our cooler in the third-row seat and the stow-and-goes empty for the busy boxes and snuggies and and and... and we'll be using this for every trip anywhere from now on...

#2 best hint, the one about the free ice water... we did this A LOT... we did this for lunch the first day, five cups of ice water at Pecos Bill, totally free, huge, tasted fine, that's $15 I didn't have to spend on drinks!  It was about a kajillion degrees there last week, and with all that free ice water, not a single person got dehydrated.  Later got some ice water that tasted funky at a drink stand, and added one of those flavor packets y'all told me about... DH LOVED it, and he HATES all things "cheap".  Nobody looked at us funny or gave us any attitude at all, and I passed the advice on to another family at MK who was trying to figure out if they could afford to buy a bottle of water... they were so happy!

-The pennies and quarters for the penny press machines in the m&m's tube.  This was fantastic.  Those machines are EVERYWHERE, and $.51 cents in the penny machine here and there distracted DDs from many, many more expensive souvenirs.

- The granny fanny pack... ugly but SO practical.  I may have to actually get  a decent one for the future...

- ziplock baggies.  It was raining cats and dogs last week.  We had spare outfits in ziplocks, the autograph books in ziplocks, and, guess what?  My cellphone is a perfect fit in the snack-sized bags and the touch-screen still worked just fine through the plastic.  It was awesome not having to worry about my phone getting ruined in the downpour!

- A lanyard with a badge holder on it.  It held all our tickets and fastpasses and photopass where I could get to them easily, and the plastic kept the fastpasses plenty dry, nothing fell out (some people report problems, but I guess I got lucky with a good little plastic holder thingie)

-We ate breakfast every day at our condo, but who likes to cook on vacation?  In addition to dry cereal, etc, I made up mickey-shaped pancakes, crown-shaped french-toast, pre-cooked bacon, muffins, even carved scrapple and pressed sausage into mickey shapes and brought it all pre-cooked and frozen... we brought one of those flat electric skillets along for our eggs, and the rest of it just went into the microwave as needed.  It was no trouble at all, and it probably saved us hundreds (but more importantly HOURS) on eating out for breakfast every day.  

-A little first aid bag to take with us into the parks.  Our bag was a wrist-purse filled with snack-size ziplocks... I went through tylenol and motrin like candy the whole time, and we used a fair number of band-aids, too.  DH used one piece of moleskin the first day, and I used two more to patch up a foreigner in line whose heels were a raw, red mess.  

- And a double stroller for a five and eight year old.  DD8 is special-needs, and we used the stoller as a wheelchair (ie-we could bring it through the lines).  Even if we hadn't been able to take it in the lines, it was great for hanging the bags and things on, and the girls did much better in the parks because they could take a break whenever they needed to.  We saved $31/day by pulling out our old twin stroller for one last hurrah, and when the trip was over, we tossed it, leaving more room in the car for other things.  (And I cried, because it was the official proof that my babies are not "babies" any more...)

What we didn't use/what didn't work so well:

- All those extra glow bracelets.  My little girl had dozens and wanted to give them away, but people looked at us like we were insane. (which we are, but still...)

- The cheap dollar store ponchos... I packed 8 and still ended up buying ponchos at the parks.  The cheap ones are really only good for single-use, and the rain was so off-and-on we went through them all in two days.  Also, both the cheap ones and the park ones are not very long, so your legs still get wet.  I'd say a best bet would be to buy something long and sturdy from some place like walmart in the camping/fishing section, save your receipt, and if you end up not needing it, you can always just return it.  FYI, the ponchos were $7/kids, $8/adults in the parks, just so you can benchmark whether it's worth it for you to pack your own.


Something new I saw while I was there:

In a very practical ARK (act of random kindness), someone left a little pile of pennies on top of one of the penny presses at Pizza Planet in DHS.  Think about it, the giver lightened his/her pockets of 10 or 15 pennies, and the person who wants to press a penny but only has "silver" in their pockets can use them.  I imagine it was probably a foreigner who knew they would be unable to exchange loose pennies back to their native currency very easily.

Hope this helps!


----------



## thelionqueen

Bumping this great thread for those who might not've seen it!


----------



## motor58

IKEA! 

I was just at Ikea and couldn't believe how many great things they had for our trip. I had been looking high and low for a pop up laundry hamper, over the door shoe organizer, etc. Other hotel room org stuff. No dollar store had anything and I ended up getting some rather ok stuff at the discount store. Well, I wish I would have known about IKEA, I have never seen so many pop up laundry hampers. So many sizes and styles. I got an over the door one! Seems like a good idea to get what you can off of the floor. It comes with a hook and has two 'bags' and looks like it will hold a decent amount of laundry. For $5! And the other little organizing things were great too. I will be taking back my other stuff. For those going: the kid area has some cute stuff, but look in the laundry area and bath area. In the bath area they had some over the door org stuff-in particular not as big as a shoe one but it is so small and lightweight and looks machine washable. Lots of closet shoe holders (closet, not over the door) in the laundry area. Great stuff, great prices. I will go again closer to our trip for more stuff.


----------



## iamthehiccup

geishagirl81 said:


> We used to use the Ziplock packing method, but are switching over to packing cubes this trip.


Are packing cubes more for organization or does it actually save a nice amount of space?  They look great and I want to try them out.


----------



## littlebit0863

I feel like a huge dork but I am 4 months out from my trip, and have "prepacked" as a result of these boards. What I did was pack a reasonable replica of what I would be packing for my trip and folded my clothes and put them in the ziploc gallon bags, squeezing out all the air. I left them in my suitcase, just to make sure there wouldn't be some kind of popping incident. It worked great! I will never admit to dh what I did, he thinks I am trip-obsessed enough!

One thing I did last trip that I intend to repeat is buy light up toys ahead of time. My local Michael's sells light up Disney spinning toys for $2 or sometimes $1 on clearance. I plan to buy those, that way ds won't be bothering me to buy him much more expensive ones at the park.


----------



## maggs1035

I fly Southwest so we get 2 free bags per person, my 5 yr olds clothes are lighter and smaller than adults so I pack him in a smaller suitcase, then I place that suitcase inside a bigger suitcase and pack shoes and bulky items around the outside! I do this so I have an extra suitcase to bring home souvenirs. I'm a scrapbooker and purchase many 12x12 scrapbooks, and scrapbook kits, so I now have a bag to put them in for the return flight! There is five of us and we all purchase a sweatshirt, so those go in the souvenir bag too!


----------



## autryrw

OurMsBrooks said:


> My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.


Love the zip lock bag idea; it will work well for my son.


----------



## itsjustlisa

reading suggestions and adding lots to my list. 

we bought ponchos on one trip and have used them over and over.  we let them dry out and blow the hair dryer on them for a tiny bit of time and are able to fold them back up super small for our backpack.  this has always worked out great for us.  during our stroller days - we would buy a few cheap ponchos and use them to cover the stroller - my son stayed dry while we walked through the park and the seat stayed dry if we were on a ride.

this last trip, we laid our ponchos out to dry and mousekeeping threw them away.  i was heartbroken.  they were finally replaced and thankfully it didn't rain while we waited for replacements, but we were really upset, we'd had them for some time.  anyway - this time i'll bring something we can hang them with to let them dry in the shower before we leave the room, so that won't happen again.  had never thought of pant hangers - but that would really help out!!


----------



## GoldieLocks5

Great thread- glad it got bumped up.

amazing how thigns have changed since this thread started in 2006... how iPads, Apps, etc, have all changed things!

A tip for parents of little boys or girls who love playing with cars --- pack masking tape - make roads in the hotel room on the floor/couches, etc with the tape - it comes right off and the kids will have fun playing while you are in the room, without having to pack much.


----------



## BriannaRuth

I think someone already said most of this a while back, but I know not everyone reads 70 pages of posts, so --

Even though my kids are too old for strollers, we bring one anyway.  Great for water bottles, a towel, etc.  Hate lugging backpacks, etc. around.  We park it once in every land rather than taking it from ride to ride. And they don't count as luggage if you're flying.

Lots of people have recommended sanitizing wipes. The first place I use these is on the airplane, especially during cold/flu season.  Can't tell you how many new buddies I've made when I've offered one to the passenger next to me!  I've even had people in the next row ask if they could have one, too.

While I don't sanitize the entire hotel room, I *always* either wash the glasses or call down and ask for clean ones, so that's another use for your dish soap.  I review hotels for a living and can tell you it's a rare hotel (even a 5 star one) that washes the glasses in the room as it should.  Same goes for the ice bucket.  Never use it without a liner!


----------



## BeadyLady

Oh the iPad app is making finding this thread to easy. And I am seeing new hints, thanks!


----------



## TheRatPack

Zhoen said:


> My favorite posts on this thread were from people who got back and said what worked for them and what didn't. So here goes:
> 
> 
> What we didn't use/what didn't work so well:
> 
> - All those extra glow bracelets.  My little girl had dozens and wanted to give them away, but people looked at us like we were insane. (which we are, but still...)



We got the same reaction last year.....people looked at us like we were loons when we tried to share our glow bracelets with them at Fantasmic.  It was a fresh tube of them too, so it wasn't like they were tampered with.  I almost hate offering them to other people now, as the kids look so excited and really want one but the parents look at you like 'ummm, no way!"  LOL



motor58 said:


> IKEA!
> 
> I was just at Ikea and couldn't believe how many great things they had for our trip. I had been looking high and low for a pop up laundry hamper, over the door shoe organizer, etc.



Now I'm going to have to check out Ikea...which is like 2 hours away LOL



BriannaRuth said:


> Lots of people have recommended sanitizing wipes. The first place I use these is on the airplane, especially during cold/flu season.  Can't tell you how many new buddies I've made when I've offered one to the passenger next to me!  I've even had people in the next row ask if they could have one, too.



When I purchase Clorox wipes and Wet Ones for our trip I figure on a pack a day.....we usually don't need that many but it's amazing how often they've come in handy.  A icky seat at a restaurant, an icky handle on a ride or just wiping down the last remaining table at a CS restaurant .  Wet Ones have come in handy too.  A sudden nose bleed because of the heat, sticky hands, sweaty faces.....just so many uses.

Last year we found the shoe holders (that have the velcro that latches over a closet rod) at Target's dollar spot.  It was GREAT for our bathroom stuff.  Things like toothbrushes, hairbrushes, deodorant...etc.  Each thing had it's own cubby and that way the sink remained clutter free and probably a LOT easier to clean for mousekeeping


----------



## Nguild20

I have never been to DW yet, but will be heading there in Oct! Yay!!! I feel so prepared after reading all of these great suggestions! But, one thing I am going to do is, like another person said, I will be packing ziplock bags of goodies for my DS4 to receive at dinners. This will keep him busy and be a little fun surprise each night. Along with the little surprises for him, I am going to have crayons and  print out Dis coloring sheets that he can color.  These will be sent to each of his 4 cousins instead of doing postcards.  Along with the coloring page, I will send each a pack of stickers from DW (or the Dollar store...shhhhh...they don't need to know) . I wanted to do something a little more personal than postcards, so I think this will work out great! I love all the  ideas!!!


----------



## ajmccray

Great info!  I feel much more repared for our first trip to Disney


----------



## ajmccray

*prepared


----------



## jennykay

brooklynnbaby said:
			
		

> Right now, I have a folder to hold paper copies of our ADRS and maps and all that.  But between a couple of apps on the iPhone, I have all our ADRs, maps, GPS location tool for when we park, transportation schedules, park hours, line waiting times, etc. on my iPhone.  INVALUABLE!!!  One app even saves pictures of all our tickets.   Plus a "Find Food Near" me GPS location tool (plus full menus AND prices, when needed) for when we want QS and don't want to trudge across the park.  I'm giddy about it!



Could you share the names of the apps?  Do you have iphone or android?

Editted to add:  d'oh- I should finish my coffee before I post.  I see you have an iphone.


----------



## iamfishie

This is somewhat crazy (or maybe just OCD) but I start a "Disney Box" about 6 months before the trip. I just start tossing stuff in as I find it on sale or free samples (laundry detergent!). It helps with budging so I'm not dropping a ton of money right before the trip or if I'm looking for stuff that is more seasonal like glow sticks.


----------



## SalandJeff

jennykay said:


> Could you share the names of the apps?  Do you have iphone or android?
> 
> Editted to add:  d'oh- I should finish my coffee before I post.  I see you have an iphone.




OOOOOhhhhhh - I have an iphone and would love to know about these apps also.


----------



## Claudine877

Bump


----------



## arielmomma

iamfishie said:


> This is somewhat crazy (or maybe just OCD) but I start a "Disney Box" about 6 months before the trip. I just start tossing stuff in as I find it on sale or free samples (laundry detergent!). It helps with budging so I'm not dropping a ton of money right before the trip or if I'm looking for stuff that is more seasonal like glow sticks.



I have a Disney box too, but I'm even crazier. I add to mine year round. I also store our special stuff we only use at Disney: fanny packs, our mickey ear hats, etc.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

We've been been back a week or so, and whoever posted the suggestion of using the hangers with the clippies on them to hang up bathing suits to dry; you are my hero!!!!!!  What a great idea!  Worked fantastically, no one decapitated themselves on the string in the shower this year, it was easy to move for showers and then put right back and no fighting for enough room.  Everyone had their own hanger and it worked great!!!!!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mom-of-twins-2002

mom2taylorandemily said:
			
		

> We've been been back a week or so, and whoever posted the suggestion of using the hangers with the clippies on them to hang up bathing suits to dry; you are my hero!!!!!!  What a great idea!  Worked fantastically, no one decapitated themselves on the string in the shower this year, it was easy to move for showers and then put right back and no fighting for enough room.  Everyone had their own hanger and it worked great!!!!!  Thanks!!!!!



This is brilliant!


----------



## HoosierMomma

jennykay said:


> Could you share the names of the apps?  Do you have iphone or android?



I have been using the Touring Plans App.  I cannot compare to the others bc I haven't used them but this App is awesome!  It gives estimated line wait times (supposedly accurate but I haven't tested yet) and something I am looking forward to is that it has all menus on it.  If you are at MK and someone wants a hot dog, you just type hot dog in and it will tell you which locations have them!  This will be super helpful with kids!

FYI, the Touring Plans app comes free with a touringplans.com membership.  The membership was $9.95 for a year.  Usually I don't pay for things like this but I played around with my friends account & thought the website/app was worth it to buy my own.  The site has a TON of great info for planning! I googled for a discount code!


----------



## BeadyLady

SalandJeff said:
			
		

> OOOOOhhhhhh - I have an iphone and would love to know about these apps also.



First try looking up Disney in the app store.  But!  There is a Beers & Ears app for tracking down all the different beers.   Verizon has an app, etc.

wish we were there NOW


----------



## BeadyLady

arielmomma said:
			
		

> I have a Disney box too, but I'm even crazier. I add to mine year round. I also store our special stuff we only use at Disney: fanny packs, our mickey ear hats, etc.



I have a Disney bag, and I get my envelopes printed and filled with Mousekeepers tips ahead of time.  Doesn't seem to cost much that way.  And anything I have gotten for reservations, etc.

wish we were there NOW


----------



## itsjustlisa

iamfishie said:


> This is somewhat crazy (or maybe just OCD) but I start a "Disney Box" about 6 months before the trip. I just start tossing stuff in as I find it on sale or free samples (laundry detergent!). It helps with budging so I'm not dropping a ton of money right before the trip or if I'm looking for stuff that is more seasonal like glow sticks.



I have a disney box, too and leave lots of stuff in it that we never use except at Disney!  I love adding things to it during the year.


----------



## itsjustlisa

another thing i do, that someone may have already mentioned, is request samples of detergent.  when they come in the mail, the get tossed in the disney box.  we've always used liquid detergent until recently when we switched to the little prepacked plastic detergent thingy - you just toss it in.  we're teaching my son how to help with the laundry and those are easy for him (no pouring detergent) so i can take those, too.  but last trip we just took samples.  took up little space in our laundry, didn't have to buy anything there from the laundry vending machines. 

i do this with shampoo, too - request samples and toss them all in the box.  the little bottles in the hotel rooms aren't usually enough - i have a lot of hair


----------



## MrsMommaRN

JulieNMM said:


> My biggest tip, which is contrary to everything I read on here, is to pack more clothes!
> 
> We just came back from a week at WDW and it was sooooo hot!    We would wake up in the morning and put on an outfit, go to a theme park, then come back to the hotel, put on swimming suits and swim, then change into another outfit for the evening. So we used 2 outfits per day. We did not want to wear the same clothes again (from the morning) because we had totally sweated in them.
> 
> On our trip, we ended up having to rewear gross clothes a few times...  I suppose we could have done laundry but we were soooo busy that we didn't have time!!
> 
> What did I pack that I didn't use?  SWEATERS!!!  (except on the plane). It was toooo darn hot!!  Also, bring more than one pair of shoes. DH only brought one pair of shoes to wear with shorts and ended up with blisters. (He brought long pants and dress shoes but couldn't wear them as it was way too hot, even in the evening.)
> 
> HTH!
> JULIE



Great idea I never thought about that.


----------



## MrsMommaRN

Grumpy's Gal said:


> Will I sound crazy? I hope not -- I am serious.
> 
> Well in advance of traveling, I spread single bawny papertowels all along my kitchen counter. Then I use dawn dish soap , pour a quarter size amount in one hand, rub my hands together and then blot my hands onto one side of the paper towel. I do this to all the towels. I hang them up by clothespins and let them dry.  REALLY DRY -- that's important.
> 
> When dry, I fold them up and put them in a zip loc.
> 
> PRESTO!  When it's time to "wash" a sippy cup or our refillable mugs, I have instant dishsoap and a dishrag that I can toss when done.
> 
> This is good for camping or anywhere. ;-)  Just make sure you don't have a glob of soap in one spot on your brany or it will never dry. When it's blotted all over....it dries quickly.


 
The OP is several years old but still a great tip! I was so worried about the Palmolive wipes that were discontinued 6 years ago, now I can make my own.


----------



## lucifie

I just came across this thread and even though we're still in the planning stages I have a tip. For those of you who might be doing laundry, I highly recommend Shout Color Catchers.  They're sheets you throw in the wash and they capture any dyes that get in the water so colors don't run.  They're perfect if you don't have enough laundry for multiple full loads.


----------



## mommy2paisley

Just finished reading all.68.pages over several months!  LOL  I wish I had more time to read these types of threads!!!!

Thanks, everyone, for contributing!!!!  I plan on using many, many tips from here for our upcoming trip!!!!  

And, after 68 pages, I don't think I have anything to add!!!!


----------



## FreitasFarm

lucifie said:


> I just came across this thread and even though we're still in the planning stages I have a tip. For those of you who might be doing laundry, I highly recommend Shout Color Catchers.  They're sheets you throw in the wash and they capture any dyes that get in the water so colors don't run.  They're perfect if you don't have enough laundry for multiple full loads.


What a great idea! I've wondered if those sheets really keep the dye from running all over the clothes. We're going for 5 nights/ 6 days and with a messy 2 yr old I know we'll need to do at least one load of clothes.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

So many great hints and ideas, thank everyone.  Glad we have some time before the trip so that we can read all the pages and capture the best ones for our family.


----------



## lucifie

FreitasFarm said:


> What a great idea! I've wondered if those sheets really keep the dye from running all over the clothes. We're going for 5 nights/ 6 days and with a messy 2 yr old I know we'll need to do at least one load of clothes.


I wouldn't try putting a new red shirt in a load of whites, but they work really well, IME.


----------



## BeadyLady

But you would know whose pink undies belong to your family.  Tee hee

wish we were there NOW


----------



## thelionqueen

I can't believe I started this thread SOOO many years ago and it is still helping everyone..LOVE IT!!

I came up with a new idea for our trip.  The Tide "Pods" (that include detergent and fabric softener) are perfect and compact for packing and work GREAT!!!  I also packed spices in ziploc snack containers for cooking, seasoning, and the like.  Since my son puts Frank's Red Hot sauce on EVERYTHING..I got a mini bottle of that too.

Keep em comin!


----------



## paul_toria96

Love the samples idea, but coming from the UK we don't tend to get many freebies, well where I live anyway


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

Well, it took me about 4 days of reading on and off but read every post. I was able to get some fanstastic ideas & things to try! Thank you so much to everyone who has contributed to this thread over the last 6 years!!


----------



## mks142

LydiaAch said:


> Also, not sure if this was already posted but I am going to buy the temporary tatto paper you can run through the printer and make tattoos for my kids to wear.  I'll use Disney characters and then put my husband and my cell phone numbers on them in case they get separated from us.



What a great idea as my 3 and 5 year olds do not know my cell number.
does anyone know where to get this paper?


----------



## MamaJessie

mks142 said:


> What a great idea as my 3 and 5 year olds do not know my cell number.
> does anyone know where to get this paper?


amazon


----------



## disneymagicgirlsdd

When packing I lay out all the outfits and then put sticky notes on them saying what day to wear them and what the weather will be like. I put them in my suitcase in order of the days I'll be wearing them. 

Bringing a  hanging travel makeup case is a lifesaver, too. You can put *everything *in that thing! Hair brushes, tooth brushes, all your toiletries -- plus keeping it on the back of the door away from little hands is the best

Good idea for the pop-up hamper! I always have a pile of dirty clothes next to my suitcase and feel bad for the roomkeeper


----------



## rescuetink

Always looking for new ideas!!!


----------



## MacDalt

powellrj said:
			
		

> we even pack our clothes in ziploc bags.  You can get the large (I think its 2 1/2 gallon) size and squeeze all the air out of the packages.  Its great because everything is all in one bag.  When the clothes are dirty, you just put them back in the back and you don't have to worry about keeping dirty and clean clothes apart!



Do the adult clothes come out wrinkled?!


----------



## Bephus

MacDalt said:
			
		

> Do the adult clothes come out wrinkled?!



I have used Space Bags which are fancy ziplocks and the clothes came out pretty wrinkle-free. I wouldn't put a silk blouse in one but Disney wear should be safe. The key is to pack it in neatly and then to squeeze out all the air, it keeps everything nice and compact but also keeps it from wrinkling too badly I think. 
If you get a bad crease you can always use the iron in the room.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MacDalt

Thanks!  I think I'll try it at home first!  I did it years ago with my kids but I don't remember their stuff being wrinkled. Or I didn't care cuz we were at Disney!


----------



## Disneylovers2000

Thanks so much for all the tips! LOVE them!
I wanted to pass on that I was at Ikea (Canada) yesterday and picked up the closet shelf organizers that previous posts had mentioned. The hotel room we will be staying at in July has an 8ft long closet and I thought they would be perfect for organizing our clothes! I bought one for each of us! They were regular $8.99 on for $3.99!!!! I also picked up an over the door shoe organizer at Canadian Tire for $13.99 - Debbie Travis brand. I looked at many other options (cheaper) but definitely wanted see through pockets AND I figured I would use this for every trip now and wanted something that would last. I think I will also be putting it in my holiday trailer as well!!


----------



## traceee

Thanks for all the tips.  We're leaving in 5 days and I've used a lot of these ideas!

Here's a few things that I've found helpful:

I used a small cloth pencil case as a mini first -aid kit ( band aids, moleskin, pain medication, antibacterial gel...) for my day bag.

I've transformed a metal lunchbox ($2 at Dollar store) into a travel art/ entertainment kit for the car.  I used magnetic tape to attach a pad of paper and crayons to the bottom and included some magnets which they can stick on.

Tripit has been a really useful FREE app to organize all my confirmation numbers, schedules etc.  

All the (unsoiled) ziplock bags I use will be stashed back in our suitcase after our trip to be re-used next trip so they're ready and I won't have to buy/ use more. 

Happy planning!
(The dollar store can be really addictive)


----------



## gingerale82

So much great info here!!  We are heading for our 3rd trip in a matter of days so, unfortunately, I am no WDW expert.  However, I will try and contribute.  I like to buy new coffee mugs when we go and I'm up to 5.  I know I will buying at least 2 more this trip, as well.  So, I pack a lock and lock (like tupperware) plastic box and fill it with granola bars, pop tarts, protein bars, etc. for the plane trip down.  The kids like the pop tarts for a quick bite before we head out in the mornings and the other bars are for snacks while we're in the parks.  Box is always empty before we head home and it's perfect to protect my new coffee mugs for the plane ride back home, along with anything else small that I don't want to risk breaking on the trip.


----------



## bellebud

I want to do the hanging sweater organizer instead of using dresser drawers for our next trip.  This one zips closed... 

www.holdnstorage.com/6_shelf_sweater-ri_84741.htm?traffic_src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle&catargetid=1874592772&kw={keyword}&gclid=CIbT1LTr5rYCFUJN4AodoRgA-w

do you think there's any down side to it zipping closed?  Maybe not folding up in the suitcase as well?

_sorry, can't get the link to be a 'link'_


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Old but fun thread! Just adding that I pack these multi-clip hangers now http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6027-...-1-fkmr1&keywords=multi+hanger+clips+set+of+3 -- they are fantastic and the hanger locks so it doesn't fall off -- can attach to shower pole for wet swimsuits, or in closet.  I can hang wet adult jeans from just 1 clip -- very sturdy!


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

I just found this thread again and I love all the tips!


----------



## uccats97

I pack a duffle bag of shoes only. With 6 people, we bring about 18 pairs of shoes on vacation. Keeping all of them in one bag together prevents the shoes from getting any "dirty stuff" on our clothes.


----------



## dizzycrazy

mks142 said:


> What a great idea as my 3 and 5 year olds do not know my cell number.
> does anyone know where to get this paper?



I actually did something a little different that I found here many years ago.  Somewhere on line you can purchase the rubber bracelets with your choice of saying on them.  I did that for my kids and had our phone numbers put on them.  That was 6 years ago.  Still have them and still put them on kids anytime we go to any large functions!  They have been great!  And thank goodness we have never needed to use them!


----------



## sb682

I love, love, love this thread! So many great ideas for my last trip, and I'm re-reading it again for my next trip. Things I definitely recommend:

- Brita water bottles. I bought a 3-pack with extra filters at BJ's. No funky Florida water and no bulky disposable water bottles to ship/drag through the parks
- Something I haven't tried yet: I saw someone on another website recommend one of those giant carabiners/"Mommy clips" to carry water bottles on the stroller handle. I don't have enough cup holders for everyone, so this is a great idea.
- Definitely get a swimmer's towel. I ordered a cheap one from Amazon and it was great for drying off wet ride seats after cloudbursts.
- IKEA zip-top bags for packing adult outfits. They come in 3 quart size (bigger than you can get at Target) and help me make sure I bring enough socks/underwear for the whole trip.
- A cheap cookie sheet from Dollar Tree is a great lap tray for preschoolers in the car or on the plane. DS used his to play with his toy cars and to eat snacks.
- A bath mat from Dollar Tree, just in case the bathtub at the hotel is not non-skid. Many hotels I've stayed in don't have them available due to sanitation issues.
- The 15/$1 glow sticks from Target are great. DS loved them, other kids were jealous and we left them by his bedside at night as a gentle night light. Dollar Tree also sells cute glow wands; he has had swords and skulls, but there are also hearts and stars.
- Our Keurig, K-cups and disposable coffee mugs from Dollar Tree. I am never sure about the cleanliness of in-room coffee makers and I need a cup right when I wake up. Definitely a money-saver as well.


----------



## aliyasmomma2003

I love the individual packets of Germ-X wipes! I got a box of 100 or so at Sam's and stuck a few in my day bag. The Purex sheets were awesome but I haven't seen them in a while. 
We all use different soap/shampoo but everyone must use the same kind on our trips. I buy large bottles (6 of us) and use them about a week or so before. That way they are empty by the end of the trip and I just toss them. More room for Mickey Ears!


----------



## Nakkira

OurMsBrooks said:


> My favorite trick that I read in a parenting magazine a long time ago is to put the littler kids' clothes in gallon size ziplock bags.  Put the entire outfit (shorts, top, underwear, socks, even hair barrettes and hats), except for the shoes, in a bag, and bring as many bags as days, plus a few extras.  This keeps the suitcases in great order, and all the kid has to do to get dressed in the morning is grab a bag.  As a bonus, you end up with a lot of gallon size ziplock bags, which are great for everything from wet bathing suits to open bags of snacks.



Forget the kids, this sounds like an idea I may want to use for myself, although my outfits might need grocery bags instead of ziplocks.
I have done similar in the past.

Put my whole outfit (including accessories) together ahead of time! Pack a few extras and bam. No trying to sort through pre-coffee trying find the top I just KNOW I packed and it is the only one that really matches these shorts!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Nakkira said:


> Forget the kids, this sounds like an idea I may want to use for myself, although my outfits might need grocery bags instead of ziplocks.
> I have done similar in the past.
> 
> Put my whole outfit (including accessories) together ahead of time! Pack a few extras and bam. No trying to sort through pre-coffee trying find the top I just KNOW I packed and it is the only one that really matches these shorts!!!!



Glad sells 2.5 gallon bags - those would work for adults.


----------



## MeeskaMomma

Love the ziplock bag packing trick.  I also like eBags to separate family members cloths and this last trip I used ribbon to bundle outfits. 

This is what the suitcase I packed my son and I in. There are actually a couple layers of eBags in there.


----------



## fabulousfive

So excited about all the ideas! I really want to try those ebags.


----------



## Dani C

aliyasmomma2003 said:


> The Purex sheets were awesome but I haven't seen them in a while.



I totally agree.  Luckily I noticed them being clearanced and bought a few packs just for holidays.  I did the same with the Palmolive dish sheets.  I should be set for a few more visits.  I don't know why they did away with them, they were great for traveling.


----------



## Adi12982

Dani C said:


> I totally agree.  Luckily I noticed them being clearanced and bought a few packs just for holidays.  I did the same with the Palmolive dish sheets.  I should be set for a few more visits.  I don't know why they did away with them, they were great for traveling.



Perhaps the sales weren't as high as they needed to keep manufacturing?

Although, you can still get them online: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0053XE87A/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## thelionqueen

bump


----------



## LittleMissDisney

Quart sized bag of rice.  I'm not saying you'll ever need it but if the FL daily rain shower or Kali gets your phone you'll sure be happy for it!


----------



## eskimopie

Huge fan of the packing individual outfits. So easy in the morning and then you can just repack the dirty clothes in the same bag.


----------



## Wendy13

I just took 2 pages of notes.  Thanks, everyone!  So excited for our trip in 9 days!

Last time I bought a cheap, outdoor table cloth from a dollar store.  We left it in the bottom of the stroller.  If it rained before a parade, or we needed to sit down somewhere out of the way, we didn't have wet butts.


----------



## lolobug

Wendy13 said:


> I just took 2 pages of notes.  Thanks, everyone!  So excited for our trip in 9 days!  Last time I bought a cheap, outdoor table cloth from a dollar store.  We left it in the bottom of the stroller.  If it rained before a parade, or we needed to sit down somewhere out of the way, we didn't have wet butts.



Great idea!


----------



## riatees

Definitely going to do the pre planned outfits in individual bags!! What a great idea.  It will save time in the mornings and also, hopefully, keep me from over packing this time!


----------



## cattywampus

I can vouch for the complete outfit in a ziplock plan. I do it for every Disney trip and IT IS THE BEST!  

When you squeeze out the air, it takes up way less room, you can just toss the packets in a drawer, and then hand one to each kid and they dress themselves. Need extra clothes in case of rain?  Easy plus it is compact to go in a backpack. Also at bag check, you can easily remove/replace so they can see inside.


----------



## wergoin2camouse

2.5 gallon zip locks for me ... Every time!  It's just a no brainer ... Try it once and hooked! 

Pack a ziplock with extras also.. Couple socks, underwear and swim trunks!

I will generally also pack a polo shirt (I have boys) in with two or three outfits so that they have a shirt to throw on for nice dinner days


----------

